# It's time to get HUGE!



## Elvia1023

Title says it all. I changed my mind and figured I am not getting any younger so if I want to push the size it's time to do it. So I will detail everything I do along the way and if you're interested please follow the thread. I hope to put on a lot of size over the foreseeable future. 

Training is all about the basics and progressive overload. I aim to get stronger in all lifts. Although there will be no loading on my lower back as I 100% will get injured. For everything else I will push it to the complete max in the 6-15 rep range (plus intensity techniques).

I will follow a push, pull and legs split. Simply because I want to cover my whole body in a 3 day rotation. Therefore if training 5 days per week I can train everything twice over 8 days. The split isn't really important but the volume, frequency and intensity are. Although PPL suits me well as I am relatively balanced so just hope to put on size all over. In the far future I may swop over to a more specialized routine but for now this is perfect for me. Generally I will do 2-3 exercises for each bodypart and 1-2 working sets. I warm up slowly but go through each exercise fairly quickly so the volume will be fairly low (for me) most days. Below are some of my thoughts and goals for each training day...

Progressive overload in all movements.

PUSH- Very heavy pressing will be fundamental. Strong focus on medial delts as front will be covered with pressing movements. Dips, skull crushers, close grip bench and extensions for tri-ceps. Occasional intensity techniques such as dead stops, rest pauses and drop sets.

PULL- Lot's of unilateral back movements as I feel I respond best to them. Heavy rowing will be fundamental. Lat's will be a main focus. I will start most workouts with rear delts.

LEGS- As deep as possible leg press. Although I like to do 1 working set as deep as possible and another with my feet closer together with a shorter rom. Go crazy on select squat machines (lower back). Unilateral leg curls and extensions. Static holds, partials and drop sets will be occasionally used. For some movements I like to do one heavy movement then a drop off set for higher reps. Rest pauses will be utilized alot for my heavy leg press sets. Meaning pick a weight you can get for approx 12 reps and rest pause until you get to 20, 25 or 30 etc. For my final calf working set it's usually a drop or super set. Cardio approx 5 days per week for no more than 20 mins. I have been doing a lot of cardio on my tiptoes recently and the improvements I have made have been great.


Nutrition will be basic. Protein mainly steak, beef mince and chicken. Carbs mainly rice, pasta and fruit. Fats mainly avocado, mixed nuts and various oils. I do rotate food sources but the above will be my main sources. Most meals will be meat with rice and vegetables. I also like 0% fat quark and with that I mix eaa's (berry flavour for example), lemon juice, blueberries, raspberries and blackberries. I also will have some oats occasionally and with that I mix whey (chocolate and peanut flavour for example), banana and coconut milk. I will also utilize cereal post workout some days as well and I usually have coconut milk with that.

Nothing is set in stone but just a lot of quality nutrition spread throughout the day. I will increase calories as I continue to grow. Generally I like to have mainly protein and fats for my first and last meals and protein and carbs for my 2 post workout meals. All other meals are usually a combination of all 3 macros.

I will also utilize some powders if I need to. I have a few whey and beef isolate powders. For carbs sweet potatoe and activated barley powder. Although in the last 2 weeks I have had 2 shakes (not counting eaa's) to give a reference so it's mainly whole foods. Although when I start pushing the calories more they will become very useful. I have various EAA powders which I always drink between some meals anyway. I use them mainly for taste so it's easy to keep my fluid intake high. Now I always have an intra shake and that won't change. At the moment I am using 6 scoops of Yamamoto Nutrition's Energan Intra (40g HBCD's, 15g EAA's, 8g l-citrulline etc).


Gear won't be crazy simply due to side effects. I think I grow better on lower (moderate) doses as my digestion and appetite are not negatively effected. I started my blast nearly 2 weeks ago so things are building up nicely. I always kickstart with an oral but decided not to this time mainly due to cholesterol. Although I will add one in later so it's a mute point really. I will probably go with tbol when I do at 40-60mg. Right now I am running...

500mg Test C
300mg Deca

I plan to up the deca to about 400mg soon. I will also add in 200mg mast e as well. After about 8 weeks into this cycle I will swop the test and deca over to similar doses of sust and npp (keep mast in). At the moment I inject 2 days weekly and on those days I just take 1 aromasin (25mg) and 1 Nolvadex tab (20mg). Just very simple and minimal injections for now.

Now I will add in insulin and hgh into the mix. I will most likely rotate insulin types but to begin with I will use lantus. I get severe fatigue with hgh so I will probably have to drop it but going to try and do 2iu twice daily. My hgh dose won't change but with lantus I will start at 20iu and see how I am. Looking at upping to 30iu then 40iu. I will monitor things and maybe drop it, rotate to short acting slin or maybe even use a combo of the two. I also plan to experiment with some high dosed LR3 a long the way as well.

I have some syntherol and plan to use it in a way I haven't done before. Basically to make multiple bodyparts stand out and really help me look as huge as possible. More on that later.


Supplements will be...

Supplement Needs CV Stack (HeartStack)... 2 servings per day
Supplement Needs Astrag-Flow (KidneyBPStack)... 2 servings per day
Controlled Labs Orange Triad + Greens... 2 servings per day.
Zein Pharma Vitamin C... 2500mg AM/PM (5 grams per day).
Biovea Pomegranate Extract... 500mg AM/PM (1 gram per day).
Yamamoto Nutrition Krill Oil... 1.5g AM/PM (3 grams per day).
ATP Science GutRight... 5g AM/PM (10 grams per day).
Synthetek's Synthergine... 2ml AM/PM (4ml per day).

Here are the ingredient profiles for the first 2 supplements...

Supplement Needs CV Stack (HeartStack)

Olive Leaf Extract – 500mg (mg per daily serving)
Pantethine – 450mg (900mg per daily serving)
Citrus Bergamot – 250mg (500mg per daily serving)
Grape Seed Extract – 200mg (400mg per daily serving)
Tocotrienol Compelx (EVNol) – 162.5mg (325mg per daily serving)
EGCG – 150mg (300mg per daily serving)
CoQ10 – 100mg (200mg per daily serving)
Astaxanthin – 5mg (10mg per daily serving)
Allicin – 2000mcg (4000mcg per daily serving)
D3 – 2500iu (5000iu per daily serving)
Vitamin K2 MK7 – 50mcg (100mcg per daily serving)

Supplement Needs Astrag-Flow (KidneyBPStack)

Astragalus Membranaceous Root 8000mg per day

(at a 4:1 astragalus extract)

Beetroot Extract – 1500mg per day

Hawthorn Berry Extract – 900mg per day

Goldenrod – 500mg per day


I will get some updated pics up soon and go from there. I have no real weight in mine but let's just say I will stand out in a crowd


----------



## zacharykane

Great detail but I would expect nothing less from you! 

Two questions for you real quick, are you planning on measuring your glucose levels at all? Only reason I ask is because it's a pretty solid gauge of how much insulin you need to use and when to up the dosage. 

Also, what is the purpose of the Goldenrod? I haven't heard of that before so I'm curious what that does!


----------



## Elvia1023

My diet has been very basic recently. Over the last week too basic as most of my meals have just been beef and rice. So I will start adding some more vegetables and greens to those dishes. I will also add in a bit more fruit as well. Anyway today I woke up and just wanted some cereal so I had it. I figured just have that with a protein shake. I don't drink dairy milk anymore and have replaced it with coconut (sometimes almond, hazelnut, cashew etc) milk. I only had dairy milk in the fridge which is for my gf so I just had that. I literally looked 6 months pregnant within 20 mins. When having it everyday the body adapts and I still get bloated but it's less noticeable. But after a long break the effect took minutes and it messed my stomach up a lot. So no more dairy milk for me as I want to keep my waist as tight as possible as I grow.

Training last night was legs and brutal. I trained very late and had the gym to myself and just went for it. Around 90 mins preworkout I had beef and pasta. I tried a new preworkout and it was great. That was 2 scoops of Myblox Loco Cinco XO. Post workout I had beef and jasmine rice. My training looked like...

Standing Calf Raises... 2 working sets the last being a drop set.
Vertical Leg Press Calf Presses... 1 working set with a negative hold.
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets the last being a drop set.
Single Stiff Leg DB Deadlifts... 1 working set for each leg.
Unilateral Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets for both legs with the last including negative reps (use both legs to lift the weight).
Hip Abductor... 1 working set.
Hip Adductor... 1 working set.
Vertical Leg Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Squat Machine... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Stationary Bike for 10 mins on a hard setting.
Stretches.

All my working sets were 12+ reps.

Today is probably an off day so just about food and rest. I am about to cook a meal I have had quite a lot recently. Simply lean beef mince in a pan with baked beans and rice. It's a big meal so the calories add up. The breakdown includes 300g beef mince (60g protein and 30g fat), 1 tin of heinz beans (55g carbs, 13g fat and 14g protein), and 90g+ carbs just from the rice. So on a low rice day that is 74g protein, 145g carbs and 43g fat. I have had this meal with double the amount of rice on occasions so I have no issues getting the calories in. On my break I wasn't eating as many times but as a result increased my portion sizes. 

Moving forward I will reduce portion sizes but increase meals per day. Although I still go through fairly high amounts of carbs some meals. When having pasta for example I just use half the box each meal. I never weigh anything but it's simple when boxes are 500g (250g per meal). So that is approx 125g carbs per pasta meal and I could easily have double. I can handle higher carbs and still remain relatively tight but I have to be careful with fats. Obviously energy balance is the most important factor but I am definitely a carb guy. On lantus days fats will be controlled as well but more on that later.


----------



## Elvia1023

zacharykane said:


> Great detail but I would expect nothing less from you!
> 
> Two questions for you real quick, are you planning on measuring your glucose levels at all? Only reason I ask is because it's a pretty solid gauge of how much insulin you need to use and when to up the dosage.
> 
> Also, what is the purpose of the Goldenrod? I haven't heard of that before so I'm curious what that does!



Thank you. I will be getting a glucose measuring kit. Although even without one my insulin intake will never match my carbs in a sense. I am a high carb guy so could probably get away with pushing the insulin dosage but I don't plan to. I just want to use some to help shuttle nutrients etc.

The Goldenrod is just part of one supplement (supplement needs Astrag-Flow). I haven't bought it separately. However it's supposed to be great for inflammation. I know it has more anti-oxidants than green tea. I know it contains various saponins and flavonoids. It has diuretic properties as well so will help flush everything out. I believe it's used for urinary tract issues as well. So all in all it should help with kidney function. I should add since adding this product in (plus the high dosed vitamin c) I literally pee all the time (10 times per day). Plus I don't wake up to pee so don't have issues in that regard just when awake. I know astragulus is a good diuretic as well. Everything combined really does flush everything out so that's why I make sure to drink so much water now. It's definitely added to my overall look as well.


----------



## aon1

Always good reads, will definitely follow along


----------



## Elvia1023

I will start posting daily now. I never mentioned it but I have been injured recently. I get an issue with my middle/upper trap on the left side from time to time. It was really bad recently so I took some painkillers which I don't normally do. As a result my digestion was effected so I have had extra bloating but it's nearly gone now. I need to get some tissue work done on the area and will sort that out soon.

Things are good now though. I have still been training brutally hard just taking some extra off days. Tonight I trained legs and pushed my working sets to the absolute max...

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 4 working sets.
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets (last being a drop set).
Lying Leg Curls... 1 working set.
Unilateral Leg Curls... 1 working set (with negative reps) for each leg.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set.
Hip Adductor... 1 working set.
Horizontal Leg Press... 1 working set.
Squat Machine... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches.

Pre workout I had 1 heaped scoop of Chaos Crew's Stim Head and 1 scoop of Alpha Lion's Komodo Pump. I was literally flying as I haven't had this preworkout for about 1 week and it's a strong one. Intra was 6 scoops of Yamamoto Nutrition's Energan (40g HBCD's, 15g EAA's, 8g l-citrulline etc).

Tonight I added in mast e at 100mg so from now on my weekly doses will be...

500mg test c
300mg deca
200mg mast e

I just received all my slin pins so I will probably start lantus tomorrow at 20iu.

Due to digestive issues and loss of appetite I have had a few shakes recently. I usually combine powders and whole foods when I have them. Today my diet has been...

- 5 whole eggs.
- 50g protein from synthepure, 70g carbs from sweet potatoe powder, 1 apple, mixed berries and mixed nuts in water.
- Beef Mince (60g protein), vegetables and basmati rice (80g carbs).
- 40g 87% dark chocolate. 
Intra- 6 scoops of Yamamoto Nutrition's Energan (40g HBCD's, 15g EAA's, 8g l-citrulline etc).
- Chicken (60g protein), peppers and basmati rice (80g carbs).
- Beef Mince (60g protein), vegetables and basmati rice (80g carbs).
- 3 whole eggs, 50g protein from beef isolate, mixed nuts (macademias, walnuts, hazelnuts, pecans, cashews and almonds).

I generally start most days with just protein and fats and nothing too big. It's usually something fast as well and those 5 whole eggs were already cooked and in the fridge. However my 2nd meal is usually not long after and will include all 3 macros. When I up my carbs in the future the first place they will go will be my first meal and intra workout.

Today I tidied the apartment after my pre workout meal and took some time so snacked on 87% dark chocolate before the gym. I do occasionally snack and like high calorie foods when I do. So dark chocolate, cheese (mini babybel) or nut butter. If it's preworkout I will usually add in a piece of fruit (banana or clementine) as well. Now I am adding lantus there will be no high fat snacks on those days.

Things are going well and I have started growing but still remaining fairly tight. I used hair removal cream and developed a bad rash but it's gone now so I will sort out some updated pics. Lantus will be added on all training days and my diet won't change (minus fatty snacks). My cycle is just starting to come to life with it being 3 weeks in so lets see what that and the added lantus does


----------



## squatster

That's my favourite work out- push - pull - legs
The food and juice look great- hard not to grow on every thing here. 
I could never afford your supplements- what are the main ones you would keep on a tight budget?


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> That's my favourite work out- push - pull - legs
> The food and juice look great- hard not to grow on every thing here.
> I could never afford your supplements- what are the main ones you would keep on a tight budget?



Thanks. Before answering I think supplements are very individual and should be chosen based on your personal needs and blood work. Although most bodybuilders would benefit from adding in certain supplements. No supplements are essential but 100% if I could only pick a few it would be...

Supplement Needs CV Stack (HeartStack)... 2 servings per day
Supplement Needs Astrag-Flow (KidneyBPStack)... 2 servings per day
Controlled Labs Orange Triad + Greens... 2 servings per day.

The first 2 are the most important by a long way so if I could only pick 2 it would be them. You have a heart and kidney/bp combo with many effective ingredients. If you couldn't get those specific 2 then something similar. Curcumin is not in either of those but I consider that a top supplement as well. 

Everyone is different but generally speaking for bodybuilders I think the heart, inflammation, cholesterol, blood pressure and kidney function. Obviously the liver is vital but I don't think supplementation is essential for that unless you are literally popping oral aas all the time. Common sense and not being abusive should be enough to cover the liver. Whereas many even on just standard injectables (test, deca, npp etc) often have issues with the others areas especially when their main aim is to grow very big. Notwithstanding if you had extremely low blood pressure (not uncommon) obviously you would need to pick something else.

So the first 2 and I picked the other one as it's a bit of everything and contains vitamins, minerals and doubles as a green product. If you ate tonnes of greens but didn't get much omega 3 in your diet then I would suggest 3rd would be krill (or fish) oil.


----------



## Elvia1023

I look forward to training everyday now which is only a good sign. I have definitely noticed a difference (mentally) over the last week as the hormones are building up in my system. Today was push day and it felt good...

Warm Up.
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press... 1 working drop set with just 1 drop (2pps and 1pps).
Machine Lateral Raise... 1 working set with 175lbs.
Cable Lateral Raise (from behind my body)... 1 working set with 23kg for each arm.
Incline Chest Press... 1 working drop set with just 1 drop (3pps and 2pps).
Pec Deck (foam roller behind me)... 1 working set.
Machine Press... 1 working set.
Tri-Cep Dips... 1 working set with 4pps.
Close Grip Bench Press... 1 working set.
Cable Tri-cep Extensions (2 handles)... 1 working set.
StairMaster for 15 mins (calf raises on my tiptoes for the duration).
Stretches.

All movements were slow and controlled with pauses at the bottom to prevent any momentum and keep the tension on the target muscle.

Preworkout I had 2 sccops of Myoblox Loco Cinco XO. Intra was 6 scoops of Yamamoto Nutrition's Energan (40g HBCD's, 15g EAA's, 8g l-citrulline etc). Post workout I had 250g chicken breast, basmati rice (80g carbs) and a side salad with carrots, white cabbage, cherry tomatoes, mirador sauce (similar to light soy sauce), apple cider vinegar and lemon juice. I will start adding similar side salads to most of my meat and rice meals as they taste great and I am making sure I get more greens and vegetables into my diet.

No slin today but definitely starting it tomorrow and it will be pull day and I look forward to it.


----------



## Elvia1023

A slight change of plan. I was looking at my insulin and realized I have some used novolin-r with an expiry date of 2017. I figured just start with that instead. It will still be gtg so I started that today. I will rotate insulin types as I go along so lantus and humalog will also be used over the subsequent months. I decided to dose 10iu novalin-r with 2iu Genotrope twice today. I will carry on with the same dosing over the next week and adjust if needed.

Today was pull day and more of the same. I dosed the novolin-r about 2 hours pre workout. I have had more shakes today for convenience but also 2 meat and rice meals so far. After I post this I will have chicken, jasmine rice and a side salad. Intra today was 6 scoops of Yamamoto Nutrition's Energan (40g HBCD's, 15g EAA's, 8g l-citrulline etc) and an additional scoop of Axe & Sledge's Demoday (15g Carb10 and 11g HBCD's). I had planned to up intra carbs slightly and will be sticking with that amount (65g) for the foreseeable future. Today I also tried 1.5 scoops of OuttenFit Nutrition's Revive V2 preworkout and it was great. My workout included...

Warm Up
Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working drop set with just 1 drop.
Machine Pullovers... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Rows... 1 working set.
Close Grip Pulldowns... 1 working set.
Machine Rows (unilateral)... 1 working set for each side.
Cable Shrugs... 1 working drop set with just 1 drop.
Lower Back Extensions supersetted with Reverse Lower Back Extensions... 2 sets.
Machine Curls (unilateral)... 1 working set for each side.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set.
Preacher DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set for each side.
Stretches.


----------



## Victory

Definitely following this one.


----------



## Elvia1023

So much to report. I never load my lower back but after those lower back extensions the other day it felt extra tight. I usually stop short of failure and never push it but did more that day and could feel the difference. I had a day off but when training legs the next day my lower back wouldn't have taken the planned stiff leg deadlifts so I adjusted my workout. I still pushed it to the max though...

Abs for 10 mins.
Calf Presses... 3 working sets.
Calf Extensions... 1 working set with both feet then 1 working set with each leg separately.
Unilateral Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets (with negative reps) for each leg.
Standing Leg Curls... 1 working set with partials for each leg.
Leg Press... 2 working sets with 7pps. The 1st set was with wide feet and as low as possible (full rom) for 32 reps. After 1 min rest the 2nd set was with a close stance and a partial rom for 26 reps.
Hip Adductor... 1 working set with negative reps.
Leg Extensions... 2 working sets (drop weight for 2nd set) with no more than 30 secs rest between.
Stretches.

After the above workout I was destroyed and fell asleep even though I had taken a lot of pre workout. That will be due to the addition of hgh. Although I had only used 2iu twice then had a day off training (no hgh) and took 2iu pre workout so I hadn't even run it each day. I dosed it once that day due to falling asleep. Today I have dosed hgh/slin twice and plan to do the same tomorrow. I did fall asleep again today though but before the gym. I can tell already this hgh will be a struggle but I will push through.

I have also started getting some acne on my face which is annoying. I am 2 shots (100mg) mast e in so far so it's probably due to the inclusion of that. Once levels stablize I will be fine. I only plan to run 200mg per week and will not change that as it's just to compliment my cycle and I have no need for high dosed mast when growing.

Another thing I never mentioned is I do what Stan Efferding talks about a lot in regards to frequent walking. I done it anyway due to having my dog Flex but now I always walk him after I have eaten. I also try and get 3 walks in everyday after meals to improve digestion, appetite and insulin sensitivity. Most walks are 15 mins but 1 is usually longer. As it's freezing now it's not that long but when it's warmer 1 walk is always over 1 hour. In addition to that I now do cardio for 10-20 mins at the end of most training sessions as well.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been having digestive problems and lot's of gas. Not a surprise from the increased food. But it seems the white cabbage I have been having a lot recently is the route to most of my problems. I am sure some of the powders I have had didn't help either. But I figured out a short list and after I had a side salad with carrot and white cabbage (tomatoes etc) I was really bad. I don't usually have an issue with the other ingredients and the white cabbage is new. I seem to be improving and I guess will have to leave it out in the future.

I started today with an avocado, greek yoghurt and an EAA shake with my supplements. Then it was all pretty much chicken/beef with rice and vegetables. I have also had some fruit with all my meals as well. Been mainly having mandarins and kiwis. Post workout I had chicken with pasta. I had cooked too much pasta so basically waited about 1 hour then had another serving of pasta with a protein shake afterwards. I done that because I had taken my 2nd shot of novolin-r before my post workout meal so like to load up on carbs and protein whilst it is active.

Today I was amped to train. I also added in 1 scoop of Chao's Crew's Stim Head and 1 scoop of Alpha Lion's Komodo Pump preworkout so I was fired up. I had all my movements planned out and simply tried to lift as heavy as possible.

Warm Up.
Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Standing Cable Lateral Raises... 1 working set with each arm.
Shoulder Press... 1 working set. I tried 3.5pps but only got 3 reps so quickly dropped to 3pps and got another 6 or 7 reps.
Incline Bench Cable Flyes... 1 working set.
Machine Press... 1 working set.
DB Floor presses (hammer grip).
Tri-Cep Dips... 1 working set with 4.5pps.
Seated Overhead Extensions... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
15 mins cardio (bike and s force performance trainer).
Stretches.

You will see I place my exercises in a certain order for various reasons. When doing PUSH day for example I like to blend the 3 main muscles (chest, shoulders and tri-ceps) together. Meaning today for example I ended shoulders with a high (or low) incline shoudler press so my chest is largely activated. Then the same for my last chest exercise which was a neutral/hammer grip floor press which brings the tri-ceps into play substantially.

I just had to look up what the cardio piece is called (S-Force Performance Trainer). It's literally the hardest cardio equipment I have ever used. I have used it about 10 times now. The stairmaster is a walk in the park compared to it. You can use a shortened range of motion but I always use the full rom which is large so it's good for flexibility as well. Obviously cardio is only as hard as what effort you put in but after 1 min I am literally derstroyed on this and it's designed for less training time. I done 10 mins bike and 5 mins on this thing but usually do more.

https://world.matrixfitness.com/en/cardio/s-force/s-force


----------



## johnjuanb1

Women love gas, Mate!
Blame it on Flex, and his new dog food.
Does Flex have winter cloths?
Let’s see some new Flex pics.
Can he come in the gym with you as your therapy dog?
Are you happy with your current gym?
I know you’ve tried a few. 



Elvia1023 said:


> I have been having digestive problems and lot's of gas. Not a surprise from the increased food. But it seems the white cabbage I have been having a lot recently is the route to most of my problems. I am sure some of the powders I have had didn't help either. But I figured out a short list and after I had a side salad with carrot and white cabbage (tomatoes etc) I was really bad. I don't usually have an issue with the other ingredients and the white cabbage is new. I seem to be improving and I guess will have to leave it out in the future.
> 
> I started today with an avocado, greek yoghurt and an EAA shake with my supplements. Then it was all pretty much chicken/beef with rice and vegetables. I have also had some fruit with all my meals as well. Been mainly having mandarins and kiwis. Post workout I had chicken with pasta. I had cooked too much pasta so basically waited about 1 hour then had another serving of pasta with a protein shake afterwards. I done that because I had taken my 2nd shot of novolin-r before my post workout meal so like to load up on carbs and protein whilst it is active.
> 
> Today I was amped to train. I also added in 1 scoop of Chao's Crew's Stim Head and 1 scoop of Alpha Lion's Komodo Pump preworkout so I was fired up. I had all my movements planned out and simply tried to lift as heavy as possible.
> 
> Warm Up.
> Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
> Standing Cable Lateral Raises... 1 working set with each arm.
> Shoulder Press... 1 working set. I tried 3.5pps but only got 3 reps so quickly dropped to 3pps and got another 6 or 7 reps.
> Incline Bench Cable Flyes... 1 working set.
> Machine Press... 1 working set.
> DB Floor presses (hammer grip).
> Tri-Cep Dips... 1 working set with 4.5pps.
> Seated Overhead Extensions... 1 working set.
> Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
> 15 mins cardio (bike and s force performance trainer).
> Stretches.
> 
> You will see I place my exercises in a certain order for various reasons. When doing PUSH day for example I like to blend the 3 main muscles (chest, shoulders and tri-ceps) together. Meaning today for example I ended shoulders with a high (or low) incline shoudler press so my chest is largely activated. Then the same for my last chest exercise which was a neutral/hammer grip floor press which brings the tri-ceps into play substantially.
> 
> I just had to look up what the cardio piece is called (S-Force Performance Trainer). It's literally the hardest cardio equipment I have ever used. I have used it about 10 times now. The stairmaster is a walk in the park compared to it. You can use a shortened range of motion but I always use the full rom which is large so it's good for flexibility as well. Obviously cardio is only as hard as what effort you put in but after 1 min I am literally derstroyed on this and it's designed for less training time. I done 10 mins bike and 5 mins on this thing but usually do more.
> 
> https://world.matrixfitness.com/en/cardio/s-force/s-force


----------



## Elvia1023

johnjuanb1 said:


> Women love gas, Mate!
> Blame it on Flex, and his new dog food.
> Does Flex have winter cloths?
> Let’s see some new Flex pics.
> Can he come in the gym with you as your therapy dog?
> Are you happy with your current gym?
> I know you’ve tried a few.



Flex is bulking as well and has put on 1/2 kilo since we started so is doing well. My gf bought him a new jumper but it doesn't fit his massive delts. It's a tiger print jumper and she took him out with it on but he ended up taking it off. They have put a temporary ice skating ring by my apartment and they leave a pile of dry ice and he was running up it and sliding down on his back last night. Then he started a fight with a Great Dane. I might have to lower his dbol dose 

I love training in new gyms. I actively seek out new gyms and get day passes. I have probably been to 25 gyms in this city since I have been here. At the moment I go to 2 gyms and I rotate gyms every 6 months or so. Although both are now 1 year contracts so I will stay put. Once one runs out I will join another but I will keep one going all the time. That is the old school gym with the old machines and db's. It's 24/7 as well so I sometimes go very late. It's always convenient to have beign close and 24/7 plus it's full of bodybuilders. Nicolas Vullioud sometimes trains in my gym. He could do some damage in the 212 in the next few years. He wasn't that far behind Hadi Choopan when he beat him at the IFBB Portugal.

I am happy with my gyms but I do get bored easily and like to rotate every 3-6 months if possible. The other gym I go to now (joined a few months ago) is a big chain so they have many over the city but they all tend to have the same equipment so it makes little difference. I have 2 nearby so rotate between them as they are slightly different. One has a mixed sauna on certain days so I make sure to go those days  JJ I took my gf on the mixed sauna day and we are stood there and some old guy just gets naked in front of her. I said excuse me there is a girl in here and he wasn't bothered and just thought it was a normal thing to do. Literally just sat there naked with his legs wide open for all to see. I understand some think differently and different cultures etc but I couldn't believe it. 

I wish I had some of the gyms I see (UK, USA etc) near to me. The gyms I was going to in the UK were just incredible. It makes a difference having plate loaded back and leg machines when you have a bad lower back. I can be inventive and use benches etc but I would love more of a variety of squat, leg press and back machines. My gyms don't really have any of that.


----------



## Elvia1023

I woke up today and loaded up on some fat and protein in the form of 87% dark chocolate, walnuts and a whey shake (Rule 1 salted caramel flavour). 2moro I will do the same and have avocados and mixed nuts in preparation. 2 of my other meals have been meat and rice with vegetables. I have also had a shake made with synthepure, oats, banana, kiwi, mixed berries and walnuts in water. Post workout I had 50g protein from synthepure and a massive bowl of cereal. I generally prefer rice based cereal but I used wholegrain cheerios which I love the taste of. I had the cereal with coconut milk. My last meal was 200g turkey breast and a whole pack of corn cakes (salted every one). I get rice cakes 80% of the time but the corn ones taste great and I digest them fine so I like to rotate occasionally. Although whilst I grow these won't be consumed a lot and it will mainly just be rice or cream of rice. My pre bed meal will probably be beef with wild rice and a side salad with avocado. Before I have that I will drink an EAA shake in 1 litre of water and take my PM supplements. 

No 2 days are ever the same with me so I have free*** with my diet but everything is in place to grow. I just need to remain consistent which has been my struggle in the past but not this time. Tomorrow I am stocking up on beef so most of my meals will be beef, rice and vegetables. I rotate protein sources but beef is the main one. It's just after 3 weeks of eating beef 3-4 times daily I like to swop over to chicken for 1 week just so I don't go crazy  I will also pick up some lean lamb mince 2moro which tastes great so I mix it in occasionally. I will also pick up some choco/rice krispies for some post workout meals. My digestion issues seem to have passed which is good so it's full steam ahead.

It was pull day and more of the same. I am going to leave out pulldowns for now due to some minor distal bicep tendonitis. Obviously many movements can contribute to it but it's a reoccuring problem for me and I know they trigger it the most.

Warm Up (very light weight rear delt raises etc).
Reverse Peck Dec... 1 working drop set with just 1 drop.
Machine Pullovers... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB High Rows... 1 working set with 100lb db's.
Cable Rows... 2 working sets using different techniques.
Cable Shrugs supersetted with DB Shrugs... 1 working set.
Rack Pulls... a few sets just to get some direct lower back stimulation. Went up to 30kg per side and done high reps.
Cable Curls... 1 working set with 70kg.
Machine Unilateral Curls... 1 working set (with negative reps) with each arm.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set with 75lb db's.
Barbell Forearm Twists... 1 working set with 10kg per side for over 1 min.
Abs for 10 mins.
Stretches.
Cardio for 20 mins (treadmill on 15% incline at 5km/h).

I have taken novolin-r at 10iu twice today. I use 2iu Genotrope HGH with every slin injection.

I have also added in 5g creatine pre workout just to give me a boost and hopefully some water weight. If I was using an oral I wouldn't bother but I figured give it a try as I haven't used creatine in ages. I went with the Controlled Labs Green Might product because it also contains pomegranate and tart cherry extract.


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I was in 2 minds if I should train. I left it but at 11:30pm I said fuck it and destroy legs and that is what I did  I like training late as the gym is usually empty so I can go crazy. That was my thought especially due to it being leg day as I can make all the noise I want and no one is there to hear it. I really pushed it to the max for my working sets. 

It was also a milestone workout in many ways as I barbell squatted for the first time in years. Recently I have been adding in movements I don't usually do just to make things harder. Now I still won't perform certain movements as I know my lower back can't take it. But I figured try some squats and see how I am. It felt really weird at first. Obviously no heavy weight but even 20kg per side felt heavy at first but once I got my rhythm it was nothing. I still only went up to 30kg per side (80kg total) though. I done 30kg per side for 30 reps then dropped 10kg per side and done 15 paused reps then dropped another 10kg and done another 15 paused reps. Nothing to failure but those 3 sets felt good and I was destroyed after them as it was essentially a drop set of 60 reps. I could feel my lower back so I need to be careful but today I have been fine with no tightness etc. Moving forward I will stick to 30kg per side for high reps and just play about with paused reps and making the light weight feel as heavy as possible. I will see am I am over time and if my back is ok I will start adding weight to the bar very slowly. My leg workout looked like...

Seated Calf Raises... 3 working sets (dropped weight each working set but performed more reps).
Standing Calf Raises supersetted with Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 working sets.
Lying Leg Curls... 1 working set with both legs. Then 2 working sets with my right and left leg separately. The 1st ended with negative reps and the 2nd ended with partial reps.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set.
Barbell Squats... no working sets (details posted above).
Vertical Leg Press... 2 hard sets and 1 working set of 27 reps (brutal).
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 1 working set with each leg. I done the full weight rack for 9 reps (right leg) and 10 reps (left leg).
Stretches.
No cardio unless you count the 20 min walk home.

My legs have really improved recently. They are very long so it will always be a struggle but I am very happy with how things are going. Just going to keep grinding away and seeing where it takes me.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am aiming to get stronger in all movements but I think of things more in a gradual sense. So progressive overload is key but I don't try to beat my reps or weight every single workout (sometimes I do). That is a great way of doing things because if everything is in place you will always get stronger. However I find many just for the sake of constantly beating their number start letting form change. I don't mean bad form but just things like speeding up reps. So I don't go from workout to workout but will always try to be stronger in movements every few weeks. 

I do have some goal weights for certain movements/machines I use. If I had problems getting stronger then I will rotate movements. However I also don't use the same movements every workout and like to rotate things. I still have some core movements I always do and when possible I will get as strong as possible in those movements. 

Today was push day and it was another great workout. I wish I could have got updated pics done as I was super full and can see a big difference. My workout consisted of...

Warm Up.
High Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Machine Lateral Raises... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
Machine Vertical Butterfly... 1 working set.
Incline Press... 1 working set.
Flat Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Close Grip Bench Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Machine Seated Overhead Tri-cep Extension... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Stretches.
Stairmaster for 20 mins (press down hard for every step).

My preworkout today was Innovapharm MVPre2.0 and the pumps were incredible. I felt super full my entire workout. It contains some great pump ingredients including citrulline malate, glycerpump and s7. I also loaded up on fluids and electrolytes pre and intra workout which only helps matters. My intra was 6 scoops of Yamamoto Nutrition's Energan (40g HBCD's, 15g EAA's, 8g l-citrulline etc) with an extra 45g carbs (wms) added. I have some old bags of waxy maize starch I will go through. Not the best carb but it's cheap and I forgot I had them so will use them up. I also dosed 10iu novolin-r and 2iu hgh as well. I only dosed gh/slin once today and yesterday but will make sure I dose it twice next training day (should be tomorrow).

I have lot's of LR3 on the way to me so I am going to trial it at a high dose to see how good it is. I will rotate dose timing and it will be coupled with some very high carb meals. Things are starting to take off now


----------



## Elvia1023

The one struggle I personally have is staying out of the gym. However if I want to grow I must have some rest days as they will only benefit me. Sometimes less is more especially when each session is brutal. So today I am having an off day as I definitely need it. Sometimes it's hard to switch off especially when gains are coming on strong and you feel strong in the gym but there needs to be adequate recovery (mind and body). My lower back is also quite tight which can only be from the squats so I will monitor things and try to stay loose.

I forgot to mention I also had an Shiatsu massage done a few days ago. It was really good and I left feeling great. He worked on my ab area (upper part of the psoas muscle) and the surrounding areas due to my lower back problems. I have found a place that also does sports massage so will book in there one day too. Over here is not like the US and UK for sports massage. In the UK I have many options for good sports massage. 90% of the massage places here are Thai places and some of them offer sex. I was searching on Google and one come up which is literally down the road from me. They advertise it online as it's allowed but it's discreet so I didn't know it existed. They even offer sex dolls


----------



## Elvia1023

Ok so squats were a bad decision  2 days after doing them my back tightened up. It's the first time in over year it's happened so it's no coincidence. I had packed my bag ready to train back and had a short nap (not intentional) and when I woke up could barely move. I waited a few hours and it had got worse but I was so annoyed I thought I am gonna still train. I know my body well and know when I can work around issues (especially lower back) but I definitely was in no state to train (couldn't bend forward). Although in the past many times the preworkout (pain) and walk to the gym (loosen me up) has helped significantly and I thought it would this time. I still knew I shouldn't really train but I was that annoyed I did anyway. 

After 5 mins in the gym I thought I had made a bad move and should probably go home. However after 40 mins of stretching and some light weight "pump" would I was feeling much better. In the end I performed some great sets so the workout was worth it. They included a 5pps working set for back rows, full weight rack machine pullovers and 90lb db incline bench high rows. I kept bi-cep work to 3 working sets of unilateral machine preacher curls, spider curls and reverse spider curls. Although I still have issues with my trap and when I would perform unilateral rows (right and left) the left side would hurt really badly. However when I use both arms together I get no pain. It all turned out well and I woke up today and my lower back was ok. My trap was still bad but with this I know it's not what I consider dangerous (unlike my lower back) and will go away very quickly.

Today I trained legs and it was great. I got a day pass to one of my old gyms. It has minimal leg equipment but I wanted to keep things basic today so it was more than enough. In fact I done all my leg movements (not counting slay pushes) to just 2 machines. I started with horizontal leg press calf presses and for a change quite a lot of working sets. I done approx 4 working sets with straight legs and 4 working sets with a slightly bent knee. Then 1 working set for hip abductors and hip adductors. Then back to the hoz leg press for approx 4 ham/glute (wide and deep rom) focused working sets and 4 quad focused (low and partial) working sets. Then 10 mins of slay pushes going up to 80kg so less weight but minimal rest periods. I finished with 30 mins on the stairmaster. When listening to music on headphones the cardio feels so much different. The 30 mins flew by and I was a sweating mess by the end of it. I done things differently today nutrition wise as well. After training I went to McDonalds and got 3 double cheeseburgers. On the system it stated 1350 calories. 

I will see how I am tomorrow but I should be gtg. I may still have an off day but if not it will be push day and I can train as normal so full steam a head. The burgers today were an exception but I have decided to bump up my calories. In a perfect world I could add in another beef, rice and vegetable meal but that is not going to happen. I simply want a boost in calories and something I enjoy. Therefore I will be adding in a 1000+ calorie bowl of granola every morning from now on. I was having fats and protein in the morning but this will be an injection of carbs. I can up things liek this because I want to push the size now and what I was doing wasn't going to do it. Everything else will be the same though but those extra cals will definitely keep the scale moving.

I had a stranger in the gym take a pic of me. They didn't come out good as my abs were in dark light but they are still indented so I can push the calories more. I will do this in stages but it's time to start packing on some size. I don't even care if some of it is water/fat because I want to be super full and need it because I want to get as strong as possible over the next few months.


----------



## Powerlifter

When you take orals, do you prefer to take them every day or pre workout only?

Great log.


----------



## Elvia1023

Powerlifter said:


> When you take orals, do you prefer to take them every day or pre workout only?
> 
> Great log.



It varies but I usually take them everyday. I never stay on them that long (approx 4 weeks) so like to keep things daily and stable. I gradually increase the dose as well. So when I add tbol in it will look something like 20mg for 1 week, 40mg for 2 weeks  and 60mg for 1-2 weeks. I always dose them pre workout so on an off day around the same time. If using a higher dose I will usually split the dose up.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have trained 3 days in a row. Things are going good but the hgh fatigue is here but I am pushing through. I dosed insulin once yesterday (with 2iu hgh) but decided to dose 2iu hgh pre bed and I slept for ages.

Like most I look worse the less lean I get. It's not a good look for me as I have a wide waist as it is but I said to myself let's just go for it and become a tank  I will try to maintain my abs the best I can and they are when I know I have to reign things in. Once they start disappearing I will slow things down. 

In a perfect world you would up calories by approx 400 and move up in small increments in order to minimize potential fat gain. But fuck that I am literally just going to eat what I can and try to increase amounts over time. By the new year I want to be another 20 pounds bigger.

I have added in a 1500 calorie bowl of granola every morning for the last few days. I bought a few different varieties (4 nut, chocolate, mixed berries) and just rotate them. I just have half the box with half a carton of milk so each one lasts me 2 days. I use coconut milk and digest the cereal fine that way. Then I wait approx 2 hours before taking my insulin and hgh combo and mainly stick to carbs/protein whilst it is active. I am having 1 avocado and some mixed nuts every day. As well as some extra virgin olive oil and walnut oil at times as well. I also have quite a lot of beef mince which ranges from 10-15g fat per pack. So my fat intake is not low by any means even if it's controlled at certain times. Today my bowl of cereal alone was about 65g fat as well. Most of my other meals are beef, rice (basmati or jasmine) and vegetables. 

I have been having some shakes recently as well. I use a combination of whole foods and powders. My last was 50g protein from synthepure, oats, pineapple, banana, mixed berries and water. My main carb sources now are rice, fruit, pasta and oats. If I want fast carbs I prefer natural sources with my fav being medjool dates. I have been having approx 100g dates (75g carbs) with some of my post workout meals recently.

Training has been good...

PUSH
Warm Up
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Cable Lateral Raises (cuff around my wrist)... 1 working set for each arm.
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
Incline Smith Press... 1 working set with 3pps.
Machine Press... 2 working sets... 1 loading with 4pps and 1 drop off with 2.5pps.
Machine Flyes... 1 working set then 1 static hold set.
Floor DB Hammer Grip Deadstop Presses... 1 working set.
Machine Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working drop set with 4 or 5 drops.
Exercise bike for 15mins.
Stretches.


PULL
Abs for 10 mins.
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB High Rows... 2 working sets with different grips.
Machine Unilateral Rows... 1 working set with each arm (elbows tucked in).
Machine Pulldowns... 1 working set.
Seated Cable Rows... 1 working set.
Barbell Shrugs... 2 working sets.
Machine Lower Back Extensions... 1 working set.
Unilateral Cable Curls... 1 working set with each arm.
DB Hammer Curls... 2 working sets... 1 loading with 30kg db's and one drop off with 20kg db's.
Machine Curls... 1 working drop set with 3 drops.
Stretches.


LEGS
Standing Calf Raises... 2 working sets with the last being a drop set with 3 drops.
Seated Calf Raises... 3 working sets with the last being a drop set with 3 drops.
Lying Leg Curls... 1 working set with both legs. Then 4 unilateral working sets (2 for each leg). The first with partial reps and the 2nd with negative reps.
Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set.
Horizontal Leg Press... 2 working sets (1 close/low stance and the next with medium/wide stance).
Squat machine... 1 working set.
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 1 working set with each leg.
Stretches.

Intra was 6 scoops of Yamamoto Nutrition's Energan (40g HBCD's, 15g EAA's, 8g l-citrulline etc) with an extra 35g carbs added. I plan to change my intra shake when this runs out as I digest other products better. I will probably go with Axe & Sledge's Demo day and rotate EAA products. 

Post workout I had a large meal consisting of 300g lean beef mince (63g protein and 15g fat), 1 tin of organic heinz baked beans (54g carbs, 20g protein) and 1 pack of basmati rice (90g carbs).


----------



## Elvia1023

Error


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't been able to get on the computer recently so have a lot to update. Things are great but I did have a few days of inconsistency. I have been falling sleep ran***ly and sleeping past my alarm due to the hgh so it's been annoying. They are dosed higher per vial but I was just counting it as 10iu so was taking more than I wanted. Probably just over 6iu per day than 4iu. I also started getting headaches which I never get (hgh). So I have adjusted things so at most I am taking 4iu per day now. 

 The other day I fell asleep for 5 hours in the evening and woke up and Flex wanted to go out. I figured go to McDonalds so I got 4 double cheeseburgers which is about 2000 calories. I also had a bowl of granola at 1500 cals a few hours afterwards so literally 3500 calories in the 3 hours before bed. It's an easy way to get my cals for the day but definitely not ideal so won't be doing it regularly. Well I may do the 4 burgers again next week but no more than once per week  

 Then yesterday things were good (meals) but I forgot we were going for a meal with my gf's parents. We got steak and shrimp and you have your own grill so cook the steak yourself. It's unlimited in supply so I went to town. I reckon I had about 800g steak (very lean) which is a massive amount. I also had shrimp (about 7 pieces), fries, salad and some bread. Afterwards we went out and I had a few drinks. I never drink alcohol now (just on holidays) so it's very rare but I only had about 4 drinks and 2 shots and came home very early. Anyway today I am back on plan and pretty much ate chicken and rice 4 times today. I have also had a fruit smoothie with synthepure. Plus about 4 EAA's drinks throughout the day as well. I literally have them for the taste and do 1 scoop in 1 litre of water so an easy way to get my fluids in. I eat beef most of the time but every few weeks rotate chicken in. Although I am enjoying chicken right now so will do both for my meals for the next few weeks.

 Moving forward just keeping things basic and having my meat and rice (or pasta) meals as much as I can. I have been having more synthepure shakes which only make me feel better due to the fruit. Yesterday I had 1 post workout consisting of 50g protein from synthepure, 3 gala apples, 1 kiwi, mixed berries, oats and water. That's pretty much it plus my daily granola bowl which is always about 1500 calories. I am growing well and looked super full postworkout but couldn't get any pics. I had some pics taken 4 days ago but never posted so will include one of them in my next post.

 Most importantly I have progressed in weights/reps all through my training when compared to the start of my log. I am getting stronger every week so will simply carry on doing the same. My last 3 workouts...

 PUSH
 Warm up with db's.
 Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
 Machine Unilateral Lateral Raises... 2 working sets for each arm (1 loading and 1 drop off).
 Incline DB Bench Press... 1 working set.
 Machine Chest Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
 Machines Flyes... 1 working set and 1 static hold set.
 Tri-cep Pushdown (using assisted dip/pull up machine)... 2 working sets (different grips).
 Standing EZ Bar Overhead Extensions... 1 working set with 25kg per side.
 Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set.
 15 min on Spin Bike.
 Stretches.

 PULL
 Warm Up (rope face pulls).
 Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
 Incline Bench DB High Rows... 2 working sets with different grips.
 Standing Cable Pullovers... 1 working set.
 Lat Pulldowns... 1 working set.
 Unilateral Machine Rows... 1 working set with each arm.
 Low Pulley Cable Rows... 1 working set.
 Barbell Shrugs... 1 working set (50kg per side).
 Lower Back Extensions supersetted with Machine Ab Crunches... 2 working sets.
 Hammer Curls... 1 working drop set (30kg db's dropped down to 20kg).
 Machine Curls... 1 working drop set with 2 drops.
 Stretches.

 LEGS
 Seated Calf Raises... 3 working sets.
 Standing Calf Raises... 1 working set.
 Machine Tibialis Raises... 2 working sets.
 Unilateral Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets with each leg including negative reps.
 Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... 2 working sets with each leg including partial reps.
 Good Mornings (ham focused)... 3 sets with just a bar.
 Vertical Leg Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
 Squat Machine... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
 Unilateral Leg Extensions... 1 working set for each leg (full weight rack).
 Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

A quick updated pic. This was taken after legs about 4 days ago. My mate was in the gym so I got it done. But it's not great so I will get a better one (pumped up) taken soon...


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good but the hgh fatigue is definitely a bigger issue for me now. It's effecting my diet as well which makes it pointless running in many ways. I fell asleep at 7pm last night for example so my sleeping is all over the place. I will grind on though as I want to see if my body can adapt over time at this dose (4iu per day). If it doesn't I will just stop the hgh. I need to make sure my diet is consistent as it hasn't been and that is the most important element in all of this. I have been using bulk calorie meals to make up for things but it's not the ideal system especially for people sensitive to bloating. Although I don't bloat too bad with the burgers I have been having but will leave them out now.

 I read a post the other day about eating non clean food to make up for lost calories is pointless. How junk will negatively effect digestion and overall results. I totally get the post (common sense) and agree with most of it but there are always exceptions. There is so much to this but food choices and timing can be important factors. As is the definition of "clean food" to begin with. A lot of guys eat just chicken and rice all day and it's clean but I wouldn't call it healthy (far from nutritious). Now clean food will always make up most of my diet but I will use giant bowls of granola to create a surplus in which I can grow. It's not ideal but as long as I watch my condition I see no harm in doing so. I do 100% see the logic in the another approach though. Basically listening to your body and not force feeding and making things more gradual. But for me I want to get big and fast so foods can/should be pushed more if that is your main objective.

 I have 2 meat and rice and 2 meat and pasta meals set out for tomorrow. On top of those will be 1 or 2 synthepure fruit smoothies (oats, pineapple, kiwi, berries and water). My intra shake and some eaa shakes through the day. Plus my pre bed granola bowl. A very simple but highly effective approach for me. I just need to make sure I am consistent with it. I have also been having at least 1 avocado and a handful of mixed nuts (or just walnuts) each day as well. I also snack on (add to meals) medjool dates, clementines and other fruits as well. I actually just had about 300g of coconut and quinoa granola with coconut milk (just over 1500 calories). Gonna have another avocado and some walnuts with a protein shake before I go to bed as well.

 I have stopped novolin-r for a few days then I will start lantus at 30iu per day and go from there. I may even just start it tomorrow. I was only dosing novolin-r once most days as I was getting so tired from the hgh I was concerned about falling asleep later in the day. I did in fact fall asleep one day after dosing insulin but luckily my gf woke me up. The lantus will suit me much better in this current environment as it's much more forgiving (long and steady active life) so as long as I keep the dose sensible I won't have any issues even if I ran***ly fall asleep for a few hours.

 Today was push day. I usually start with shoulders but changed the order around. Preworkout I had chicken, basmati rice and 2 clementines. Intra was 6 scoops of Yamamoto Nutrition's Energan (40g HBCD's, 15g EAA's, 8g l-citrulline etc). My preworkout was 1 scoop of Chao's Crew's Stim Head with 1 scoop of Alpha Lion's Komodo pump. I also had 1 serving of Controlled Labs Green Might (creatine). Post workout I had chicken, basmati rice and 4 medjool dates.

 Abs for 10 mins (crunches, twists and hanging knee raises).
 Warm Up (upper body).
 Incline Smith Press... 1 working and 1 drop off set with 3.5pps and 2pps.
 Machine Flyes... 1 working set and 1 static hold set.
 Machine Press... 1 working set.
 Standing DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets (1 with straight arms with 16kg db's and 1 with bent arms with 30kg db's).
 Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
 Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
 Close Grip Bench Press... 1 working set with 2.5pps.
 Standing EZ Bar Overhead Extensions... 1 working set with 30kg per side.
 Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working drop set with the 50kg (full weight rack) then 25kg.
 Stretches.
 15 mins cardio on the Cross Trainer (rotating 1 min on tiptoes and 1 min standard).

 I should note I had an off day yesterday. Today after eating my post workout meal I also took Flex on a 90 min walk. Tomorrow will be pull day and I am looking forward to it. My traps feel much better now.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today has been a good day. Even though I didn't dose hgh the day before I woke up with my hands tingling. My diet has been very basic today...

 - 1 avocado, mixed nuts and a protein shake just as a quick breakfast before taking Flex out.
 - Chicken, basmati rice and 1 clementine and 1 kiwi.
 - Beef and pasta drizzled in walnut oil.
 TRAIN (Intra was 6 scoops of Yamamoto Nutrition's Energan so 40g HBCD's, 15g EAA's, 8g l-citrulline etc).
 - Chicken, basmati rice and 6 medjool dates.
 - Synthepure, oats, pineapple, mixed berries and water.
 - Beef and pasta drizzled in walnut oil.

 My next/last meal will be Blueberry and Chia seeds Granola with coconut milk (1500+ calories).

 I have also had 2 EAA shakes (both with my multi vitamin and greens powder) and will have another 1 (EAA only) in a minute. 

 Last night I ended up having 2 giant bowls of granola before bed so that's over 3000 calories  As a result I have been alittle distended today but fucking as full as possible. Looked twice the size after I trained. It was pull day and pretty much the same (minor change in sequence due to someone using machine) as my last session. Well bicep's were also different because my left distal bicep tendon issue has come back so I kept it to a giant set with lighter weight but maximum pump. Compared to my last session I also progressed in most lifts whether that be in weight, reps or improved form. Examples include the incline bench high row I only have 40kg db's max in this gym but with the form I use it's very hard so I made sure to be extra strict and still got 1 extra rep. The machine rows are very high reps which isn't ideal but I still use the machine because the connection is amazing. I got 22 reps with the full weight rack with my left arm and 21 with my right arm. When I train in my other gym I can use plates so go as high as I want to. Most of my other movements fall in the 10-15 range. Here is my exact routine...

 PULL
 Warm Up (rope face pulls).
 Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
 Incline Bench DB High Rows... 2 working sets with different grips.
 Standing Cable Pullovers... 1 working set.
 Low Pulley Cable Rows... 1 working set.
 Lat Pulldowns... 1 working set.
 Unilateral Machine Rows... 1 working set with each arm.
 Barbell Shrugs... 1 working set (50kg per side).
 Lower Back Extensions supersetted with Machine Ab Crunches... 2 working sets.
 Giant set for bi-ceps lasting approx 5 mins including standing db curls, rope curls, reverse cable curls, db concentration curls and db hammer curls.
 Stretches.


----------



## striffe

I will be following. I can't see how you can't grow on that diet!


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I added some different meals in just to keep things different. Today was an off day from the gym and I have ate...

- 1 avocado, mixed nuts, 1 passion fruit and a protein shake.
- Chicken satay, vegetables, jasmine rice.
- Chicken coconut curry with quinoa, chickpeas and jasmine rice.
- Beef mince, baked beans and basmati rice.
- Beef mince, baked beans and basmati rice.
- Blueberry granola with coconut milk (just about to eat )

Today I have also snacked having 2 clementines, 1 kiwi, about 200g blueberries and 6 medjool dates. Plus 2 EAA shakes with my controlled labs orange triad (multi-vitamin and greens powder). The beef mince meals were made with organic beef mince that was 12% fat. The beans were organic heinz baked beans. I used 200g beef mince and 1/2 tin of beans per meal. The rice accounted for approx 90g carbs per meal. Protein shakes are always about 50g protein. The granola is always about 300g so today that would equal 57g fat (13.5g saturated), 177g carbs (54g sugar), 30g protein and 21g fibre. That's 1383 calories not counting the coconut milk. I use about 500ml (half the carton) of coconut milk which is 100 calories so that's 1483 for today's cereal meal.


----------



## ASHOP

I found its easier to stay on a diet if you keep adding or trying to new foods to keep things from getting boring.


----------



## Elvia1023

ASHOP said:


> I found its easier to stay on a diet if you keep adding or trying to new foods to keep things from getting boring.



Very true. Although my issue with consistency is more about eating enough. Now when dieting that could be eating the wrong foods and not sticking to plan. But when growing it's always about just being consistent in terms of getting enough meals in. Keeping things fresh and adding in new foods can still definitely help but I think for me I am best sticking to certain meals otherwise it goes against me. I love my food but sometimes I wake up and I just don't want to eat much. I have been fine so far and not forced anything and will listen to my body. I will be fine because it's not like I want to be over 300 pounds which would basically mean forcing feeding myself. 

Dieting for me is much easier than growing but you would think this would be easy. It's not like I have any set rules so I can essentially eat what I want but it's hard getting in all those calories. As I have gotten older my stomach is 10x worst so I have to be careful with new foods. I actually had fondue today and I looked 6 months pregnant. Although no surprise because that much fat and carbs together (especially bread and cheese) is a big no for me. I am the same with pizza as well. 

You are 100% right and even just throwing in some different meals from time to time can make a massive difference mentally. There is only so much chicken/beef and rice one person can eat


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good and just carrying on as normal. I trained legs yesterday and it was a great workout. I dosed 10iu humulin-r pre workout with 20mg cialis and the pumps/fullness were ridiculous. I think for optimal results over time there needs to be a fixed structure in your routine so when you try to constantly get stronger it's easy to quantify your progress. Although I do train in different gyms so I don't do that from every workout but gradually over time. In all of my main movements I have gotten stronger since starting this log so that's good enough for me. I do have weight targets for all my main movements. At other times it's just about trying to workout as intensely as possible and make my working sets count. The fact my calories are gradually increasing is reason enough for me to carry on growing regardless if I get an extra rep every workout. 

My working sets have been brutal recently. I wasn't that motivated before training legs but I tell myself before every main set to "fucking make it count". That is key for me. I still try to mentally engage the muscle (mind muscle connection) during all warm ups and I am always focused but occasionally I can be on auto pilot at times when working up the weight to get my mind/body ready for the heavy set. I tell myself if I don't make this set count coming to the gym was pointless and I put everything I have into it. I left out any squat or deadlift style movements but they will be back next leg day.

Warm Up (Spin Bike for 5 mins).
Leg Press Calf Presses... 6 working sets using 3 different weights and 2 different styles (straight leg and slightly bent knee).
Seated Unilateral Leg Curls... 2 working sets for each leg.
Glute Raises... 1 working set with static hold for each side.
Hip Abductors... 1 working set.
Hip Adductor... 1 working set.
Leg Press... 2 working sets (2 different stances).
Leg Extensions... 1 working drop set with static hold.
Stretches.

The leg extension set was 50 reps. It's strange to have a set number of reps for a working set. However the last few reps were partials so I had essentially failed. I done the full weight rack for 10 controlled reps, 2 pins down for another 10 reps, 2 pins down for another 10, etc. Then after I got to 50 reps I had 5 or so secs rest then done a static hold to failure.

Tonight was push day and another great one...

Warm Up.
Smith Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (loading with 3pps and drop off with 2pps).
Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets (straight arm with 30lb db's and bent arms with 70lb db's).
Machine Incline Chest Press... 1 working set.
Machine Flyes... 1 working set with static hold.
Flat Bench Press... 2 working sets (loading with 2.5pps and drop off with 1.5pps).
Tri-cep Pushdowns using Lat Pulldown... 1 working set with 60kg.
Machine Seated Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Floor EZ Bar Skull Crushers... 1 working set (with deadstops to finish) with 25kg per side.
Stretches.

I added in some flat bench but didn't want to push the weight too much and kept the reps higher with perfect form. The incline machine press was done on the heaviest pin loaded machine I have ever used. I have used it a few times recently and have tried to progress in reps each time. It's crazy the difference from machine to machine even with the same weight. I barely fit in the machine and it's really old and made by Paramount Fitness. I do the full weight rack but even getting it up in the first place is quite a struggle. I was hoping I could get 30kg per side on the floor skull crushers but 25kg felt really heavy so I left it at that. I knew when I warmed up with 20kg so started 25kg (instead of 30kg) knowing it was my final set.

Today I started with chicken and rice and 2 kiwi's. We were then out for lunch and we got fondue which filled me up so I didn't eat for another 5 hours. I was bloated so didn't want to force anything. My next meal was fairly light in the form of turkey breast, rice cakes and 2 clementines. I then trained with my usual intra shake. Post workout I had about 300g chicken and a massive plate of pasta. About 300g pasta so 210g carbs and I ate that easily. Now I am going to have some steak with the left over pasta from the box so about 200g (140g carbs). If I eat again pre bed it will probably be 1 avocado, mixed nuts and a protein shake. The fondue meal is basically loads of melted cheese with bread, deli meat and a salad with dressing. It's common with eating that much cheese but the fondue done me and my gf in and we both ended up sleeping for a few hours.


----------



## Elvia1023

I forgot to mention I drizzed all my pasta with extra virgin olive oil. Just a simple way to increase calories and get some good fats into my diet. Drizzling the oil onto foods is the optimal way of taking it in. Although there is a misconception with olive oil with many thinking you can't heat it as it will create toxins and lose all of it's goodness. Even though it's smoking point is relatively low it can safely be heated. It's even more resilent than many other oils even ones with much higher smoking points. Although heating it will degrade some of the antioxidants and vitamin e it contains so drizzle it on food. 

I also recommend using a good brand because most are utter crap and in many cases a mixture of oils and not actually olive. I read one stat that 69% of products aren't olive and usually cheaper oils such as soybean or sunflower oil. Look for cloudy oils which smell and taste good (the words fragrant, bright and fruity come to mind). Extra virgin olive oil is great for your overall health. It should increase HDL, lower LDL, reduce inflammation, protect against heart disease, act as an anti-bacterial and it's good for your joint (arthritis). Here is the current brand I am using...


----------



## Elvia1023

Someone on another forum asked about my macros and cardio so I went over everything I have ate today. However I also explained how I don't have set macros and just listen to my body. If I can eat more I will. If I am getting too bloated I leave it. I am eating 6 decent meals (started at 5) pretty much everyday though. Most have the similar calories (not through the day but day after day) as well. Nothing is exact with me though. It's working though as I have put on about 20 pounds in the last month and my abs are still showing so I am going to just push it more and more.

I think when guys (not all but many) over analzye things when trying to grow it usually just sets them back. Although there is some method to the madness  It's been shown in studies at times if you are in a small surplus/deficit it's possible no weight is gained/lost. Obviously the bigger the surplus the larger probability fat will be put on. I haven't a clue what my maintenance calories are as everyday is different and there are so many variables. But I basically keep it simple and stick to the same sort of food everyday so I gauge things day to day and week to week. Some like to weigh everything and move up 100 calories at a time and are very scientific with things but I could never be like that. I am basically just eating as much as I can without gaining unnecessary fat and my calories have gradually increased (approximately) over time. 

Look at today for example which I consider a great day of eating and if I carry on eating like this I know I will grow well for a set time then of course I will get to a point I need to increase things.

Synthepure, oats, pineapple, banana, mixed berries and water.
Beef, rice and Asian vegetables.
Intra... 6 scoops of Yamamoto Nutrition's Energan (40g HBCD's, 15g EAA's, 8g l-citrulline etc).
Chicken and pasta.
Synthepure, oats, 2 apples, 2 kiwis, mixed berries and water.
Beef and pasta drizzled in extra virgin olive oil.
Chicken and pasta drizzled in walnut oil.

I do the same amounts of each ingredient pretty much every time and it all depends upon the packages/boxes I buy. I try to get 200g packs of meat and if I get large packs I usually divide them to approx 200g. However today just because they had 50% off on some packs of meat that were 270-320g I literally just kept it simple and had 1 pack per meal. If a pack is 350g or above I usually divide it into 2 meals but today even had the 320g pack of chicken in 1 meal. Synthepure is always about 50g protein. Rice is usually 80-90g packs. If I cook it from a box I do a lot more. Pasta is always approx 200g so 140g carbs. The smoothies are usually about 100g carbs in total. So using that you have 100 + 90 + 40 + 140 + 100 + 140 + 140 = 750g carbs. Although today I did drink a 900ml Innocent clementine/mandarin juice post workout which I never do (it's been months) but I simply felt like it so that is another 99g carbs so call it 100g and that's 850g carbs. I also had 1 small honey yoghurt and just remembering I put about 40g carbs from honey in my intra shake so we are are at about 910g carbs. Then if you count the orange I had and the medjool dates you can basically call it 1kg carbs so 4000 calories worth of carbs. That is a massive amount and I am usually at about 800g but as I stated I want to grow fast. 

I also trained for 2 hours today and I took my dog on a 2 hour walk and 2 others for about 15 mins each. I also done 20 mins cardio in the gym as well. I usually do 15-20 mins cardio approx 4 times per week but take Flex out a few times everyday. Whilst I am here 50g, 60g, 70g, 50g, 60g, 60g so 350g protein plus about 30g eaa's on top of that. I will probably eat a meal before bed as well so today has been a high day


----------



## Elvia1023

I was going to go to the gym last night but my body was tired. I ended up laying on the sofa bed in my clothes and fell asleep and got up very early. I usually dose my AAS in the night but as I had fell asleep dosed them in the morning at 250mg test c, 150mg deca and 100mg mast. I have ran out of test c so going to replace it with an old test e. I am swopping over to sust and npp in Jan so will save the sust. I will do the same volume so 0.5ml twice weekly so now my test dose will be 600mg per week as the test e is 300mg/ml. Today I started lantus at 30iu and pre workout I dosed 2iu hgh. I will dose another 2iu hgh before bed. The other day I missed hgh for 1 1/2 days so tried 4iu pre bed and the cts was ridiculous. I also had a headache all day from the hgh (had it last time at a higher dose). The dreams I had were also crazy (which I love).

 I dosed 2 scoops of Myoblox's Loco Cinco XO pre workout which always makes me feel great. It was pull day and it looked very similar to the last 2 pull workouts but I moved up to 5pps rows and added in more direct forearm work. My entire workout looked like...

 Abs for 15 mins.
 Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
 Incline Bench DB High Rows... 2 working sets with different grips.
 Rope Rows (hybrid movement with the rope at the highest setting and me leaning forward but pulling down to the sides of my lower back)... 1 working set.
 Machine Pulldowns... 1 working set.
 Machine Rows... 2 working sets with 1 loading at 5pps and 1 back off with 3pps.
 Barbell Shrugs... 2 working sets (1 from the front and 1 from the back).
 Back Extensions... 1 working drop set with 20kg, 10kg and bodyweight.
 Machine Lower Back Extensions... 1 working set.
 Unilateral Cable Curls... 1 working set with each arm.
 Preacher EZ Curls... 1 working set with 20kg per side.
 Standing Reverse EZ Curls... 1 working set with 15kg per side (high reps).
 DB Hammer Curls... 2 working sets... 1 loading with 30kg db's and one drop off with 22kg db's.
 Barbell Forearms Twists... 1 working set.
 Forearm DB Superset (pronated, hammer and supinated wrist curls then db twists)... 1 working set for each arm.
 Incline Treadmill... 20 mins at 15% and 4-5km/h.
 Stretches.

 I felt my right trap go on my working set of barbell shrugs but it is fine. I done some self therapy leaning hard against one side of a plate loaded chest press (the part that holds the plates). It's a perfect shape so if you press your back against the tip and lean hard against it whilst rotating your arm it can get into the area very deep. Tomorrow will be legs and I am looking forward to it


----------



## Elvia1023

I fell asleep again but it's worked out well. So yesterday was a rest day but today will be legs. I didn't take lantus yesterday but have just dosed 30iu with 2iu hgh. The hgh is being a problem but won't bore you on that  I am going to train legs now so it should be brutal. Going to a gym with a decent plate loaded leg press so that will be one of my main movements today. Everything else will be the same as what I always do but no squat machine. I may add in a squat variation though. I will see how I feel but I also want to include some heavy (well moderate) stiff leg deadlifts.

Today my first meal was a synthepure fruit smoothie made with 50g synthepure, oats, 2 apples, 2 kiwi's, mixed berries and water. My preworkout meal was steak, basmati rice and green lentils. Intra will be the usual with some coconut sugar added. I haven't ordered any supps recently so have ran out of a few things including intra carbs and my actual intra will be gone in a few days as well. So when I was in the supermarket last I noticed some coconut sugar so will start using little bit of that. I will stock up soon on a new intra product and some health supps. I really like Axe and Sledge's Demo day so will likely get that and add EAA's to it.

I also ran out of pomegranate extract and gutright but will restart them again in the New Year. At the moment here are my current supps...


Supplement Needs CV Stack (HeartStack)... 2 servings per day

Supplement Needs Astrag-Flow (KidneyBPStack)... 2 servings per day

Controlled Labs Orange Triad + Greens... 2 servings per day.

Zein Pharma Vitamin C... 2500mg AM/PM (5 grams per day).

Yamamoto Nutrition Krill Oil... 1.5g AM/PM (3 grams per day).

Synthetek's Synthergine... 2ml AM/PM (4ml per day).


Check out my new gym top


----------



## Elvia1023

I am eating a lot and getting plenty of sleep so my recovery from my hard workouts has been good. However, yesterday I destroyed my legs so today they are really sore. I also changed up my diet yesterday but still had 6 meals but some were smaller as I wanted to give my digestive system a little break. I also didn't feel like eating much meat so swopped some meat meals for cottage cheese with fruit. It worked out well because I woke up with a much flatter stomach and today I have ate a lot but looked much better for it. It's also nice to just change up food sources from time to time as I get bored of eating chicken and beef. In the past I have gone long periods with eating next to no meat but for optimal gains I need to have it in there so having a 1-2 day break every few weeks works out for me.

 I don't really load up the leg press like I used to it but still lift heavy but make each rep as hard as possible. My working sets were with 8pps then 6pps. I worked up slowly to 8pps and done 1 working set with my feet wide so I could get as much rom as possible. I control every part of the rep and bring it as low as possible then pause then lift it up slowly. So 8pps on the technogym leg press is plenty and I pushed it hard. I then waited approx 1 min before doing a 2nd working set with the same weight but using a more quad focused stance with my feet very low and closer together. For that working set the rom is smaller but still fully controlled and brutal. I have very long legs so on the limited rom sets I can keep the safety on and I touch the bottom lightly before pushing up. It enables me to push it that extra bit as I don't have to worry about failing so basically go until I can't move it anymore and the safety is in place. I then lowered to 6pps and done the same so 1 working set with a wide stance and deep rom and another 1 min rest before a 2nd working set with the same weight but a lower and closer stance.

 It's also interesting how fear and simply not performing a movement frequently for years can really minimize your strength in that movement. I tried some stiff leg deadlifts and told myself just work up to as much as possible. I see guys on IG lifting silly amounts of weight in this movement and I know if I never injured my back I would be doing the same now. The movement felt decent but I still lift with a massive sense of fear thinking I am going to injure my back and rightfully so (I am playing with fire). I worked up to 40kg pps (4 x 10kg plates) and I didn't feel safe going any higher. That set felt really heavy though and I did go to failure. Today when I bent down to put Flex's lead on my back nearly went so again it's playing with fire but now I am fine. I won't do the movement next leg day and will see how I am for the following one and if I feel ok will repeat it. I ended my workout with a crazy leg extension drop set. I done the set then a static hold set and was lying on the floor shaking and some guy ran over thinking I had injured myself. It's a great feeling though and the pump was ridiculous and my legs are very slowly improving. My full workout looked like...

 Warm Up
 Leg Press Calf Presses... 4 working sets using 2 different weights and 2 different styles (straight leg and slightly bent knee).
 Calf Extensions... 2 unilateral working sets for each leg then 1 working set for both legs.
 Seated Leg Curls... 2 unilateral working sets for each leg then 1 working set for both legs.
 Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set.
 Hip Abductor... 1 working set.
 Hip Adductor... 1 working set.
 Leg Press... 4 working sets (2 with middle/wide stance and 2 with low and close stance).
 Leg Extensions... 2 working sets (drop set and static hold set).
 I tried some pistol squats but could barely even walk so just repped out 1 set of bodyweight squats).
 Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

As I just posted walking has been a struggle today but it was push day and that's exactly what I done. Really good day with plenty of rest and plenty of food. I felt as full as a house post workout because the pump was crazy. That's because I added 20mg cialis preworkout and I also dosed 2 scoops of Myoblox's Loco Cinco XO pre workout. No lantus but I did dose 10iu humulin-r and 2iu hgh pre workout as well. I added some weight to my flat Smith press which felt good...

 Warm Up.
 Smith Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (loading with 3pps and drop off with 2pps).
 Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set with the full weight rack (including partials).
 Incline Bench Lateral Raises (strict form)... 1 working set with 14kg db's.
 Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
 Machine Pec Deck... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 static hold set).
 Smith Bench Press... 1 working set of 6 reps with 4pps.
 Machine Chest Press... 1 working set with the full weight rack (4 sec negatives).
 Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set with the full weight rack (50kg).
 Lying DB Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set for each arm using a 22kg db (with negative reps).
 Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set.
 Stretches.
 No cardio in the gym but when I got home I took Flex out for a 1 hour walk (always a decent pace).

 Today I have ate...

 Chocolate and Nut Granola with fresh raspberries, blueberries and coconut milk (approx 2100 calories).
 Synthepure, oats, 2 apples, 2 kiwis, mixed berries and water.
 Beef Mince, long grain rice and 2 clementines.
 INTRA- 500ml Grape Juice (90g carbs) with water and 6 scoops of Yamamoto Nutrition's Energan (40g HBCD's, 15g EAA's, 8g l-citrulline etc).
 Synthepure, oats, pineapple, 1 kiwi, mixed berries and water.
 Chicken Breast (300g) with 200g (140g carbs) pasta.
 Chicken Breast (300g) with 200g (140g carbs) pasta.

 As I have ran out of intra carbs I bought some coconut sugar but I also decided to get some grape juice. I also have grape flavoured eaa's so I can combine the two. The grape juice tastes amazing and is 18g sugar per 100ml so I used 500ml (90g sugar) with water and my intra product. It will do until I order more HBCD's etc. My synthepure fruit smoothies have also been about 120-150g carbs today. I had 2 x 300g packs of chicken breast and cooked both and decided to eat the 300g (half the pan) for each meal which is much more (75g protein) than my usual 200g (50g protein). The granola I had first thing and I went back to bed for a few hours after eating it. I was planning to have chicken and pasta post workout but Flex was barking at me to go out so I decided to have a synthepure smoothie as it's fast and easy to get down. I took him out for 1 hour so was hungry by the time I got back and had chicken. I am at 6 meals today but will have something before bed. I may have cottage cheese but it will probably be 1 avocado, mixed nuts and a protein shake.


----------



## Elvia1023

I need to keep this short as I fly to the UK soon. I trained Pull before and it was more of the same. I went up to 5pps on the machine rows and maxed out all other machines. As I am flying I didn't want to risk my lower back or traps (still a bit tight) too much so I kept direct lower back to back extensions only. For barbell shrugs I also kept the weight to 2pps but done higher reps. I basically still pushed things to the max but didn't push my luck with those movements.

 In the UK I will be training as hard as possible. I have so many great gyms at my disposal with new equipment so I will take advantage of it. My diet will be relaxed and will include some restaurants and takeaways. Basically massive meals full of protein. At home it will be meat and rice and vegetables and the odd bowl of cereal so not much different. I will definitely go to an all you can eat Chinese buffet though and trust me I will get my money's worth 

 I am away for nearly 2 weeks so I will inject now and just leave it until I get back. When I get back I will swop over to sust and npp with the 200mg mast e. As I just moved over to test e 300 at 600mg and the sust is 300mg/ml I will simply just rotate over to the same dose of that. The NPP I will do 1ml eod so 350mg per week. The mast e will stay the same throughout. Although I plan to up the others after a few weeks to about 750mg sust (1.25ml twice weekly) and 525mg NPP (1.5ml eod). I also have some tbol on the way and will start that at some point in the New Year. For the tbol I am thinking 20/40/40/60/60. Not sure if I will be carrying on with hgh but slin will be in there but in similar doses to what I have been using recently. Now I have some LR3 I will be adding in though at some point. For the LR3 I am thinking a high dose and combined with some massive carb meals. It's defnitely time to go up a gear. I am ridiculously hairy now so I will get that sorted and get some updated pics done one day in the UK. Have a great Christmas everyone.


----------



## Concreteguy

Elvia1023 said:


> I fell asleep again but it's worked out well. So yesterday was a rest day but today will be legs. I didn't take lantus yesterday but have just dosed 30iu with 2iu hgh. The hgh is being a problem but won't bore you on that  I am going to train legs now so it should be brutal. Going to a gym with a decent plate loaded leg press so that will be one of my main movements today. Everything else will be the same as what I always do but no squat machine. I may add in a squat variation though. I will see how I feel but I also want to include some heavy (well moderate) stiff leg deadlifts.
> 
> Today my first meal was a synthepure fruit smoothie made with 50g synthepure, oats, 2 apples, 2 kiwi's, mixed berries and water. My preworkout meal was steak, basmati rice and green lentils. Intra will be the usual with some coconut sugar added. I haven't ordered any supps recently so have ran out of a few things including intra carbs and my actual intra will be gone in a few days as well. So when I was in the supermarket last I noticed some coconut sugar so will start using little bit of that. I will stock up soon on a new intra product and some health supps. I really like Axe and Sledge's Demo day so will likely get that and add EAA's to it.
> 
> I also ran out of pomegranate extract and gutright but will restart them again in the New Year. At the moment here are my current supps...
> 
> 
> Supplement Needs CV Stack (HeartStack)... 2 servings per day
> 
> Supplement Needs Astrag-Flow (KidneyBPStack)... 2 servings per day
> 
> Controlled Labs Orange Triad + Greens... 2 servings per day.
> 
> Zein Pharma Vitamin C... 2500mg AM/PM (5 grams per day).
> 
> Yamamoto Nutrition Krill Oil... 1.5g AM/PM (3 grams per day).
> 
> Synthetek's Synthergine... 2ml AM/PM (4ml per day).
> 
> 
> Check out my new gym top



Love the sweat shirt!


----------



## Elvia1023

I'm back 

My time in the UK was great. Although I was tired all the time and was going to bed earlier and earlier. All I done was eat chocolate/cereal, sleep and watch tv. Incidentally the Witcher series 1 is great (different but great). Don't fuck with Cat's on Netflix is an amazing documentary and I recommend it to everyone. JJ you won't like some of things they very briefly show in it.

I ended up having 1 week off the gym but then I done 3 full body workouts in 4 or 5 days. Plus these were crazy workouts. One was well over 3 hours long and full of heavy sets. I recall going for 4pps shoulder press and getting 1 rep so I wasn't just taking it easy for 3 hours like most think when someone trains that long. Far from ideal but I felt and looked better after those training sessions so not exactly a bad thing (not needed or sustainable though).

Stayed in over Christmas but went out on NYE and regret it as I got in at 11am and it messed me up for a few days. Ever since I just wanted to be healthy. It's great to be back on track now. I am mainly eating fruit, yoghurt, cottage cheese, nuts, eggs etc. However I have started introducing meat back into my diet and will increase meals over the next few weeks.

I am back to my Push, Pull and Legs routine and trained 5 days in a row but had today off. Training is brutal and I am feeling better and better. I even done some barbell rows last night and my lower back is fine. It's a shame it's the lower back I have bad issues with because all those big back movements are what really get me fired up. Although one of the movements I have been doing (safely as well) are behind the back barbell shrugs and I am trying to get stronger through the weeks with no signs of lower back issues from them.

I injected 1ml test before I left then just over 2 weeks later I injected another 1ml test. I pick up my new items tomorrow and will start straightaway. I haven't been consistent but now that will change. My diet is on track again and increasing nicely. Regardless of the last few weeks I am up in weight and whilst things aren't perfect I know I am at a great position to build from now. I will start lower but my doses will increase over the weeks and look something like...

525-600mg Sust
350-575mg NPP
Tbol at 40-60mg 

I plan to add IGF-1 LR3 at a very high dose in the near future. I will dose that once daily with a weightgain shake afterwards. Probably gonna go with Carnivor Mass but will decide later. Slin it's gonna be lantus rotated with humalog at sensible doses. I have stopped HGH as I can't deal with the fatigue for now. I want to get back in routine and following a great plan and hgh just goes against that massively so it's out for now.

Syntherol will be added in now and I will start with my arms. More on that later but gonna start with 1ml per spot in both bi-cep heads and 2 tri-cep heads and do that eod for now. I have some fun things planned with the bottles I have so things should get interesting.

From now on food is 2-3 meat meals per day with rice or pasta. 1-2 synthepure shakes usually with apples, kiwis, mixed berries, oats and water. 1 granola meal with coconut milk. One cottage cheese meal with fruit. I have just started adding extra virgin olive oil or walnut oil to all meat and shake meals to boost my calories without anymore food volume. I plan to keep food volume as low as possible some lot's of calorie dense food. Well I eat plenty of rice and pasta but that's fine but I keep all meals fairly sensible now. Over time this will be adjusted and will be more basic meaning mainly meat and rice meals with some weightgain/smoothie meals. One other change I plan to make is increasing my intra carbs as I know I will benefit from using more and it's an easy way of upping them without it effecting my appetite.

I am eager to start growing now!!


----------



## Elvia1023

Concreteguy said:


> Love the sweat shirt!



Thanks. It's looks like my dog Flex so I had to buy it...


----------



## Elvia1023

Totally forgot I will also be using the same 200mg mast e per week I have been recently as well. I will see how I feel but it's more than enough for what I need. If I feel like upping things (test and npp) it's a possibility but I doubt it. I am looking forward to starting tbol plus the lr3 later on as well. The syntherol is going to blow me up too. All in all things should start getting interesting now.

I also never mentioned that approx 7 years ago I started getting panic attacks and general anxiety. I am not an anxious person in most ways so it was frustrating. Anyway my doctor put me on 10mg citalopram (celexa) which is an SSRI. It worked and has been great for me. I don't like the idea of having to rely upon a pill and needing to take it at the same time everyday but if something helps (is needed) then fine. I have still had a few ran*** panic attacks even when using it over the years but I know it definitely helps. Even though they are more gradual drugs they can work quickly as well and have helped me out on a few occasions. Obviously certain AAS can trigger anxiety in me and I have to be careful with any surge in hormones but it's mainly trenbolone and boldenone I have to be extremely careful with (I don't even use the later now). One time they tried 20mg on me and it wiped me out so I went back down to 10mg where I stayed. As I have suffered from fatigue over the years and I know what double the dose does to me I figured it may be worth trying to come off it. Anyway my point being about 4 days ago I decided to come off it. So far so good and I will monitor things. Just figured it's worth mentioning as I took it daily for years and others may be using something similar (anxiety is very common in bodybuilders).

I had to tell myself not to train today as I needed the break. Now I am back in routine I will have more off days as they are definitely needed when pushing it in the gym. It's time to feed this body to grow. Weight is generally a stupid target to aim for but I am 242 now and I want to be 260 by the 1st Feb


----------



## Elvia1023

Mistake. 150mg eod would be 525mg NPP


----------



## Elvia1023

Ok things are lift off  I had 3 days off but I just trained legs. I was nervous beforehand because I know how horrible it will be. Although the good thing about keeping most movements to minimal working sets is you don't have to fully engage until those sets. I am concentrating throughout but I can go through the motions until I get to the working sets. Then I just tell myself this set is the reason I am at the gym and if I fail early it was pointless even coming so make it count. I wasn't feeling today that much at the start but ended up having an amazing workout. I wish I could have got my working sets filmed because they were brutal. Although I never bring my phone to the gym as I prefer to just get on with things. These days I would say 50% of the people in my gym are looking at their phones half the time they are in there. I had to laugh when I saw some woman on the leg extension reading a book as she was training. Not in her breaks which would be bad enough but during her actual set if you can call it that.

I started my new cycle today as well. I usually take things pre bed but took them pre workout to start. As I have posted I have to be careful with certain aas and starting too high but today I just dosed everything together. Moving forward I have decided my weekly doses will be over 8 days so I basically just inj npp eod and the sust and mast e I add every 4 days that way I can dose everything together. I will stick to my planned amount but I started a bit higher and done 1ml sust (300mg), 1ml npp (100mg) and 0.5ml mast e (100mg). I also dosed 40mg tbol about 90 mins pre workout. I was going to start at 20mg but thought fuck it just do 40mg and see how that is for a few weeks then move up to 60mg over time. In the past I wouldn't give that a 2nd thought but as posted these days I am more cautious with how I dose things. Although I did also dose 1 aromasin tab (20mg) and 1 nolva tab (20mg) to start off but I will change the aromasin to 1/2 tab (10mg) eod and probably keep nolva the same so 20mg eod.

Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 unilateral working sets for each calf then 2 working sets with both legs.
Calf Extensions... 1 working set for each calf thern 1 working set with both.
Seated Unilateral Leg Curls... 2 working sets for each leg.
Stiff Leg Barbell Deadlifts... 1 working set (well not to complete failure).
Lower back Extensions focusing on Hamstrings... 1 working set.
Hip Abductors... 1 working set.
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
TG Leg Press... 4 working sets. 8pps for 2 sets then 6pps for 2 sets (wide/low and full rom then closer/low and partial rom for both).
Leg Extension... 1 working drop set.
Stretches.

Many of the gyms I go to have guards on the machines so you can't add weight to the racks. Although today I was able to put some small 10kg db's on top of the rack for the hip ab/adductors. It still wasn't heavy enough but I just do high reps with a large rom. Many I see doing that movement have no flexibility and literally move the weight a few inches. My lower back felt fragile with the SLD's so I kept it to 50kg per side with good form/control and higher reps. The leg press feels good but is a bit awkward so I have to be careful making sure I rack it properly. With the closer stance and partial rom I can keep the safeties on so go that extra few % and just torture myself. Lot's of stretches today to make sure my lower back was gtg.

I just ordered a tub of Excelsior preworkout which cost loads but it's the best ever so I can use it for future leg sessions. Next to be added with be syntherol and lantus


----------



## Elvia1023

Someone on another forum asked me apart from monitoring fasted blood glucose is there anything else I do to assess my insulin usage and if/when I need to stop. I figured I would include my reply on here as well as I mentioned my plan for tomorrow.

"There are many things to look out for in regards to insulin resistance but pretty much all of them (hungry after meals, thirsty, tired, frequent urination etc) could occur from various other things bb's take/do. The only real way to fully know is to test your fasting blood glucose. I simply just monitor the way I look (bf%), plus the way I respond to carbs and insulin itself. I also have constant breaks from it as well. Although my diet will be high carb/calorie most of the time. During this run because I will push things a bit more in regards to insulin dose and carb amount during short parts of my breaks from insulin I will also be doing low carbs. 

There are many supplements that can help and I am taking some for other things so it's a bonus for me if they (magnesium and citrus bergamot for prime example) increase insulin sensitivity. I have used metformin in the past for that purpose but after extensive research I don't think it's as effective as many on here believe it to be. Although let's not open that can of worms as the last thing we need on here is another metformin thread  Overall I think if someone is having breaks, doing cardio, not taking mega doses and not getting fat they should be fine.

Speaking of insulin I took Flex on a long walk before and decided to get 3 double cheese burgers when out  I will still be eating decent amounts of fat on insulin days but I would never eat 3 double cheese burgers on a day I took lantus. So in my head I thought why not as I won't be able to eat these after I start. I will probably dose 30iu lantus 2moro morning and go from there. My plan for the next few weeks is lantus daily with a lot of meat (beef and chicken), rice (basmati and jasmine), pasta, oils (macadamia, coconut and olive), fruit (avocado, grapes, apples, kiwis, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries, bananas, blood oranges and pineapple) and some powders thrown in."


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I felt a bit out of it and my energy levels were very low. It's no coincidence that I started my blast doses yesterday. The ***S from training legs was also very bad. My legs were really sore a few hours postworkout so I knew I would be bad today. When in routine I never get bad ***S even after brutal training. A little bit of soreness is fine but if you can barely move it's definitely not a good thing. Although it's common if you have had a break and hit it really hard. That's why I am like I am today. I could barely move when I woke up and I struggle to sit up/down. Although I really wanted to train (push) today but I left it until late before I did. As it was push day the use of my legs weren't that important and most movements were seated or lying down. Although it's amazing what some movement and 2 scoops of preworkout can do to you  I feel great now and I pushed it hard in the gym with no issues.

 Most of my training recently has been straight sets. Although I have started adding in a few more intensity techniques. It's a good way to increase the overall load without adding too much volume. I am 2 days into the 40mg tbol and I can already feel a difference. I am enjoying the gym so in a good place now so hopefully I can remain on this path and I will be gtg. 

 Warm Up
 Seated DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set (40lb db's).
 Standing DB Partial Lateral Raises... 1 working set (80lb db's).
 Smith behind the neck Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (1 loading with 2.5pps and 1 drop off with 2pps).
 Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
 Incline (slight) DB Presses... 1 working drop set (110lb db's dropped to 55lb db's). I had to get double the reps with the 55's and rest pause if needed.
 Flat Bench Cable Flyes... 1 working set.
 Flat Bench Press... 1 working set (with deadstop reps) with 50kg and chains on each side.
 Unilateral Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set with each arm.
 Machine Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
 Tri-cep Dips... 1 working drop set with chains then bodyweight.
 Abs for 10-15 mins (ab roller sit ups, machine twists, knee raises, decline sit ups/twists and seated crunches).
 Stretches.

 I had planned to do cardio but I was destroyed so I left it. Although I did walk up from the gym which takes 20 mins so I guess that can count 

 Today I have ate...

 6 whole eggs with 2 pieces of toast (with butter) and 1 blood orange.
 Cottage cheese (400g so approx 18g fat, 11g carbs and 50g protein), blueberries, raspberries, grapes and lemon juice.
 Chicken (about 60g protein), pasta (about 150g carbs) drizzled in walnut oil.
 INTRA was just 1.5 scoops of EAA's and some (maybe 30g) coconut sugar (I get my new supps very soon).
 POST WORKOUT 10iu Humalog.
 Beef mince (300g so about 60g protein and 15g fat) and pasta with tomatoe ketchup (approx 150g carbs).
 Beef mince (300g so about 60g protein and 15g fat) and pasta drizzled in olive oil (approx 150g carbs).
 Whey isolate with sweet potatoe powder and a banana.
 Chicken with avocado salad.

 Tomorrow will be PULL day and I look forward to it. It will include some heavy rows, pulldowns, inverted rows and behind the back barbell shrugs. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Elvia1023

Last night I decided to train but I have had today off as I need it before another leg workout. Things are moving along very nicely now. I am feeling good and I definitely needed the day off. I was going to do abs and cardio but just left it in the end. I am a bit fed up of beef mince and chicken so I bought loads of steak today. That will be had with mainly rice as I have had a lot of pasta recently so I feel like a change there as well. I will be adding in more vegetables as well. I did have a footlong steak and cheese subway with 2 cookies last night. The rest of my meals were the usual stuff (meat and pasta). Although last night I had 2 protein and sweet potatoe shakes before bed as I didn't feel like eating. I added a banana to the 1st shake and avocado to the last one.

 Last nights PULL workout was all about rowing and felt great. I ran***ly added in some calf work at the start of training as well. Since starting my aas (tbol) the change in pump is noticable. The pump is painful at times as the burn is so intense. Last night I felt so full and felt like I was growing after each set. I purposely left out any direct lower back and ab work. I also ended with some cardio which was brutal but felt good.

 Warm Up.
 Seated Calf Raises... 1 working set.
 Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set.
 Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working set.
 Incline Bench DB Rows... 2 working sets (pulling high and med-high).
 Unilateral Machine Rows... 1 working set with 4pps for each arm (elbows tucked in).
 Inverted Rows... 2 working sets (pulling med-high and medium).
 Unilateral Seated Cable Rows... 1 working set for each arm (elbows tucked in).
 Smith behind the back Shrugs... 1 working set with 3pps.
 Unilateral Standing Bi-cep Cable Curls... 2 working sets for each arm.
 Barbell Spider Curls... 1 working set.
 Unilateral Machine Curls... 1 working set for each arm (each with 5 assisted reps).
 Stretches.
 Rowing machine for 15 mins (pretty much all out the entire time).

 Tomorrow will be leg day and I am not looking forward to it


----------



## Elvia1023

Dinner tonight was standard but I added in some tomatoe and basil sauce. 

Barilla Wholegrain Penne and Farfelle.
15% Organic Beef Mince.
Tomatoe and Basil Sauce.
Red Onion.
Mushrooms (white button).
Red Pepper.
Cluster Tomatoes.
Spinach.
Paprika, Pepper and Aromat.
Walnut Oil (drizzled the pasta with it).

I had 2 plates of this so plenty of calories to grow...


----------



## Elvia1023

I had 2 days off then trained legs today. I kept nearly everything to straight sets but ended with one drop set. My legs have been sore all week from my last session which is very rare. Today was just as brutal but I am sure the DO MS won't be too bad now. Over the last few months at times I was finding it harder to get motivated for legs. Recently I have such a simple way to get myself motivated. Sounds obvious but I simply visualize my legs getting bigger. I think about them being thicker all over and that thought alone gets me motivated. I don't really do it for any other bodyparts. Although I do also add an extra 1/4 scoop of pre workout for legs which doesn't hurt either  To be honest I may have overdone the preworkout today. I felt great but my breathing was negatively effected. I haven't weighed myself yet but that could be another factor as I can tell I have put on weight over the last week. Some of my working sets were brutal and my breathing didn't come back to normal until pretty much after I had stopped training. I done 2 working sets for leg press and was still breathing heavily after a few mins rest. As a result I will be careful with how much preworkout I use from now on. The pumps I am getting are also ridiculous so the AAS is working very well. After training I was in pain trying to stretch and I had to have long breaks between stretches because the pump was still painful.

 Warm Up (5 mins on cross trainer).
 Leg Press Calf Presses... about 4 working sets (using different techniques).
 Calf Extensions... 1 working set for each leg separately then 1 working set with both legs.
 Seated Unilateral Leg Curls... 2 working sets for both legs.
 Stiff Leg DB Deadlifts (knees slightly bent)... 1 working set.
 Unilateral Stiff Leg DB Deadlifts (straight legs)... 1 working set for each leg.
 Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
 Leg Press... 2 working sets (feet mod/wide and mod/closer).
 Leg Extensions... 1 working drop set.
 Pistol Squats... 0 working sets. I couldn't do 1 rep because my legs were destroyed so I just done 1 set of bodyweight squats until I dropped.
 Stretches.

 Postworkout I had 15iu Humalog and I drank a full serving (4 scoops) of Optimum Nutrition's gold standard gainer. I got that today and 1 serving consists of 760 calories (112g carbs, 55g protein and 10g fat). I used a normal shaker so had it in halves so 2 scoops with 700ml water and 3 medjool dates. Then about 20 mins later I had another 2 scoops with 700ml water and a banana. Then a little later I had a sirloin steak and basmati rice with a blood orange. My next meal will be beef mince, basmati rice and a variety of vegetables (peppers, mushrooms, onions, tomatoes and courgette).

 I have been having peanut butter recently (got a 1kg tub) and I can always tell the difference. I have to be careful with adding too many fats into my diet and I can get carried away with crunchy peanut butter. So that will be controlled so I don't become a fat mess  I have also had some sweets (Haribo and maom) as well so the same for those too. Everything else is spot on and I am on a good path so I just have to stick to it.

 I plan to take tbol daily but forgot on my days off so will make sure that doesn't happen again. I will also keep everything else the same just to let my body adapt. I have some acne on my face/head which is annoying but not uncommon when I first start blasting doses. So for the next few weeks everything will be kept the same and that is 600mg sust, 350mg npp and 200mg mast e every 8 days. After a few weeks I will up the npp to 575mg. Tbol is 40mg daily and that will be increased to 60mg in approx 2 weeks.

 Tomorrow is push day and I am already fired up. I generally do the same basic movements but also rotate some different ones in/out. I always have strength progression in mind just not workout after workout and it's more a gradual process for me. The main reason for that is I train at different gyms. The gym I am training at tomorrow has a crap Smith machine (uneven) so I won't be using that. I also have issues everytime I load up the TG shoulder press (weird angle for me). So it will be seated barbell shoulder press a long with 2 lateral raise movements (db's and machine). Chest will be TG chest press, machine flyes and another pressing movement. Tri-ceps will probably be overhead ez bar extensions and some unilateral pushdowns and maybe some skull crushers.


----------



## Elvia1023

I try to keep food volume somewhat controlled for the entire day. Although some of my pasta meals can get out of hand. I just had a sirloin steak with a bowl of pasta. I had to use a giant salad bowl to fit all the pasta in. That was my postworkout meal after taking 15iu humalog. I am just using the slin post workout and basically load up on food afterwards. I was planning to have a weightgain shake after injecting but felt like whole foods. Although I will add in a weight gain shake pre bed now. I try to minimize bloat (one of the reasons I control food volume) but pre bed I don't mind and I always want to go to bed pretty much bloated and full of food. I am sleeping well so going a decent amount of time without food and so I like to load up pre bed because I definitely need a lot of food to grow.

 Recently I ordered my favourite preworkout but I wanted to get everything else I needed from the 1 website. The website isn't the best but I managed to get 3 tubs of HBCD's (Redcon1) on a decent sale. They only had 1 EAA brand and the ingrediednt profile is good but last time I tried watermelon and it didn't taste that good. So I took a chance and ordered the 2 other flavours. I tried rainbow sherbet flavour today and it is great so I am made up with that. The EAA's are Man Sport's ISO-EAA's and I will pair them with the Redcon1 Cluster Bomb for my new intra. Long story but I will have the hbcd's on Monday so I will add that in then. As a result I may start using a little humalog preworkout but no more than 6iu as I don't like to take high doses before training.

 I also picked up the prohormone Nano Drol (Methylstenbolone Nanoparticles) which is going to be really strong. No real need for it but I figured just try it as an experiment and the reviews are great. Although I will have to wait sometime before adding it in. I will run tbol for a few weeks and have a break then add in the Nano Drol.

 Tonight was PUSH day and I had a great workout. The pumps were mindblowing. I knew I loved tbol beforehand but this cycle is going so well even after such a short time. It's definitely my fav oral with anavar. Obviously I have put water on but I still look fairly dry and I know I am growing well. I still haven't weighed myself but I will as I am curious where I am at. Tonight I trained in my 24 hour gym as I left it until very late so I had access to various equipment. I still done what I listed above just changed the TG chest press to DB Presses as this gym doesn't have any technogym equipment. I should note the db's in this gym are massive (handles are extremely thick as well) so it makes lifting heavy very hard. 

 Warm Up (various movements using a wooden stick).
 Standing DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
 Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set with full weight rack.
 Seated Barbell Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (loading with 2pps and drop off with 1.5pps).
 Incline Bench DB Front Raise... 1 working set.
 DB Press (slight incline)... 1 working set with 53kg db's.
 Standing Cable Flyes... 1 working set.
 Machine Press... 1 working set.
 Machine Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
 EZ Bar Skull Crushers... 1 working set with 30kg per side.
 Unilateral Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set for each arm.
 Stretches.

 Postworkout- 15iu humalog then 200g sirloin steak and 300g wholewheat pasta with tomatoe ketchup. I use ketchup obviously for taste but also due to it being made up of sugar so it hits faster which I need after dosing humalog. Not too long after I had 500g Quark with 1 scoops of EAA's mixed in plus grapes, blueberries and lemon juice. Next will probably be chicken, rice and vegetables. Not long after will be 1 serving of weightgainer which is 760 calories (112g carbs, 55g protein and 10g fat). Tomorrow I will see how I feel but it could just be cardio and abs but if I train properly it will be PULL day. I will also get some updated pics done sometime next week. Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have had 2 takeaways over the last 2 nights. Both from the same place and both not too bad. One time I got 2 meals and had them about 3 hours apart. They were mixed meat, pitta bread, salad, hummus, fries (very small) and a small dessert of rice pudding. The next meal that night was lamb with rice. Then the night after I got the same mixed meat meal and shared it with my gf. That night I also added a feta cheese salad and another small dessert of rice pudding, rose water and pistachio/almond shavings. Although it wasn't excessive just having the new food sources caused massive bloating. I still am bloated but it will go down over the next day or so. All my other meals have pretty much been steak and rice with vegetables.

 I have trained 2 days in a row. I fell asleep at 9pm the other night for 3 hours when I was supposed to go the gym. I didn't have anything on the next day and couldn't sleep so thought fuck it and ended up training after 2am. By the time I had showered and walked home it was 5am. I still had an amazing workout. Everything was like most days but I did decide to use a higher rep range (15+) for a few (shrugs and bi-ceps) movements. It was PULL day and looked like...

 Warm Up.
 Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
 Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working set.
 Incline Bench DB Row... 2 working sets (1 pulling high and the next pulling medium height).
 Unilateral Seated Cable Row... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off) for each side (pulling low with elbows tucked in).
 Unilateral Cable Pulldowns... 1 working set for each side.
 Standing Cable Straight Arm Pulldowns... 1 working set.
 Barbell Shrugs... 2 working sets (1 pulling from the front and the other from the back).
 Romanian Barbell Deadlifts... 2 hard sets (neither to complete failure).
 Standing Bi-cep Cable Curls... 1 working set for each arm.
 Incline Bench DB Spider Curls... 2 working sets (normal and hammer) for each arm.
 Machine Bi-cep Curls... 1 working set including assisted reps for each arm.
 DB Forearm Twists... 1 working set for each arm.
 Hanging Knee Raises... 1 working set.
 Stretches.

 Tonight was legs and a basic but brutal session. I added in a mixture of lower and higher rep ranges. No lower back loading due to the Romanian deadlifts last night. Both my hamstring movements were curls and included unilateral and standard reps. For the standard reps I used a higher rep range for both. For the unilateral sets I used a lower rep range. 

 Warm Up.
 Seated Calf Raises... 3 working sets with 2 being supersetted with the below movement).
 Standing Calf Raises...3 working sets with 2 being supersetted with the above movement).
 Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set with both legs and 1 unilateral working set for each leg (including assisted reps).
 Lying Leg Curls... 1 working set with both legs and 1 unilateral working set for each leg (including assisted reps).
 Vertical Leg Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
 Hack Squat... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off). The drop off set being rest paused until I reached 25 reps.
 Hanging Knee Raises supersetted with Sled Pushes... 5 working sets for both.
 Stretches.

 My first 2 meals were steak and rice with a spoon of peanut butter. My preworkout meal was beef meatballs with pasta and a tomatoe sauce. My intra was 20g EAA's and 50g HBCD's. Postworkout I had 15iu humalog and immediately starting drinking a weightgain shake consisting of 760 calories (112g carbs, 55g protein and 10g fat) plus a banana on the side. I have just had a bowl of cottage cheese, blackberries, blueberries, kiwi and lemon juice. Soon I will eat a sirloin steak with basmati rice and some vegetables (peppers, mushrooms and onions). Before bed I will have another weightshake shake with an avocado. I have also snacked on a few miniature babybel light cheeses today. Babybel are tiny and each one is 51 cals, 3g fat and 6g protein but contain 10% RDA of calcium.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good but one area I have to improve is my sleep. Over the last 2 weeks my sleep has been all over the place so I will make an effort to try and get a solid 8 hours each night. Sleep is usually never an issue for me but over the last 2 weeks it's been interrupted and I have napped which I don't usually do. As a result my recovery has been negatively effected. I have added in some extra rest days in recent weeks but they haven't helped much. When training like this recovery is vital so I know it needs to be improved. My legs have pretty much felt sore for 2 weeks now  All is good though. I have my new sleep supp which should help matters as well. I have always responded great to ZMA products in regards to improved sleep and overall recovery. I added it in as I figured some of the ingredients would help with stress/anxiety as I am off my SSRI. It's called Brain Gains and is a non sedative sleep aid containing zma, ashwagandha (ksm-66), lions mane, bacopa extract, phosphatidylserine and l-theanine.

One thing that won't help my sleep is my new preworkout Imperial Labs Excelsior  I had to reorder it as it's the best preworkout I have ever taken. I will take it before training legs which should be tomorrow. I will see how I feel as I have trained the last 2 days.

PUSH
Warm Up.
Abs for 15 mins (bosu ball sit ups, hanging knee raises, db side bends and machine crunches).
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set (with partials).
Smith Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (1 loading with 3pps and 1 drop off with 2pps).
Barbell Chest Press... 1 working set.
Machine Flyes... 1 working set with static hold.
Machine Chest Press... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Unilateral Lying DB Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set with assisted reps for each arm.
Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set.
Stretches.
Spin Bike for 10 mins.

PULL
Warm Up.
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set.
Machine Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Row... 2 working sets (1 pulling high and the next pulling medium height).
Pull Ups supersetted with Assisted Pull Ups... 1 working set.
Standing Cable Straight Arm Pulldowns... 1 working set.
Unilateral Seated Cable Row... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off) for each side (pulling low with elbows tucked in).
Barbell Shrugs... 2 working sets (1 pulling from the front and the other from the back).
Machine Lower Back Extensions... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Unilateral Cable Bi-cep Curls (pulling from low)... 1 working set for each arm.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set.
Seated Concentration Curls... 1 working set for each arm both ending with deadstop reps.
Unilateral Cable Bi-cep Curls (pulling from high)... 1 working set for each arm both with assisted reps.
Stretches.

Recently my shoulders have been a bit sore so I have been using higher rep ranges for my working sets. Although when loaded up on preworkout it's hard not to think fuck it and load the bar up for 6-10 reps  Moving forward I will monitor things and deload if needed. I have been doing the same for all arms movements as well. No major issues (distal bi-cep tendon issue lingers) but I figured to prevent injuries I am best not pushing the weight for lower reps. I find arms respond better to higher reps anyway. For the above bi-cep routine I done 4 movements but they were pretty fast paced and most were 15 reps or over.

My diet today has been basic but effective. I was/am sat at the computer post workout and couldn't be bothered cooking so I have just had 2 shakes.

Steak, basmati rice, 1 avocado.
Steak, long grain rice, 2 spoons of peanut butter.
Steak, bastmai rice, 1 avocado.
20 McChicken Nuggets 
Intra 25g EAA's and 50g HBCD's.
15iu humalog.
4 scoops of ON's Gold Standard Gainer (112g carbs, 55g protein and 10g fat) and 1 blood orange.
Synthepure, 2 apples, 1 kiwi, mixed berries, oats and water.
Steak, long grain rice all drizzled in macadamia nut oil.

All my steaks are about 200g. My rice meals are 80-90g carbs. Incase you wondered 20 McNuggets are 45g fat (5.8g sat fat), 61g carbs (1.9g sugar), 53g protein and surprisngly only 1.7g salt. That's 863 cals and not as bad as you would think. My diet tomorrow will be similar but with less fat and more fruit and definitely no McDonalds


----------



## Elvia1023

I am quite impulsive so I just dropped tbol and added in my new prohormone tonight. The tbol was great at 40mg so I will take this new oral then have a break and add the tbol back in afterwards at 40mg for a few days then up to 60mg for no more than 2-3 weeks. I go away in March and wanted to try the new one before I do so figured run it now so I have time to have a short break before I travel. I was tempted to run both but my liver wouldn't have been happy 

The new one is called Nano-Drol and per daily serving (1ml) it contains 15mg Methylstenbolone Nanoparticles (m-sten). It recommends 0.5ml-1.5ml daily but the standard dose is 0.5ml twice daily and as I only have 1 bottle I plan to do that dose so the bottle lasts me 30 days. If I need more I will up to 1.5ml per day and run it for a shorter duration. Although after taking 0.5ml preworkout tonight I don't think that will be needed. Crazy pumps and no bad side effects but I am only 1 dose in


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained legs tonight but was struggling to get motivated beforehand. My legs have improved a lot recently so I am getting good results but sometimes it's mentally hard for me because I know how much it's going to hurt. I was gonna train at 4pm and put it off then 7pm and 9pm and finally got to the gym at 11pm. Although the more I hesitate the harder I usually end up training and tonight was brutal. I took my fav preworkout Excelsior by Imperial Labs which also helped matters. It's the 1st time I have used it in ages. Long story short just extreme focus but I was relaxed at the same time. The gym was empty as in no one at all so I had complete free*** to do whatever I wanted. I have had some minor knee pain recently so I said to myself take my time and do plenty of warms up just to make sure everything was warmed up and prevent any future knee issues. I done something different for calves and still used decent weight but for much higher reps than usual. For each movement in the giant set I used intensity techniques. Examples being 3-5 sec pauses at the bottom, static holds at the bottom and top, partials and for the final exercise (bodyweight calf raises) some unilateral reps with stretches to finish.

 Warm Up.
 Giant set of Seated Calf Raises, Standing Calf Raises, Calf Presses, Machine Tibialis Raises and Bodyweight Calf Raises... 3 working sets. 
 Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set with both legs then 1 working set (with assisted reps) with each leg unilaterally.
 Stiff Leg Barbell Deadlifts... 1 working set.
 Horizontal Leg Press... 3 working sets with approx 1 min rest between each (low/wide, low/close then wide/medium).
 Hack Squat... 1 working set for 25 reps (rest paused).
 Unilateral Leg Extensions... 1 working set for both legs (each with a static hold to finish).

 It looks very simple written down but I was in the gym a long time and it was brutal. I was going to end with sled pushes but I left it. I figured if I train tomorrow I would add in an abs and cardio day and do them then. My upper body needs more rest before I can hit it hard again.

 When training I wiped my nose and there was a tiny amount of blood so I will monitor that. I only have had nose bleeds from oral aas before. So it will be because I just added in the m-sten. I have only dosed it at 0.5ml twice so far so it must be strong to do that. Dbol does the same to me so I will see how I am and adjust things if needed.

 My new non sedative sleeping aid has been great so far. In the 2 nights I have taken it my sleep has been much deeper. No surprise as I always have good results with ZMA and it contains that and a few other very useful ingredients.

 Today has been another good day of eating. I swopped beef for chicken and added a different fat source to nearly every meal. 

 6 whole eggs and 3 pieces of buttered toast.
 Chicken, basmati rice and an avocado.
 Oats, whey isolate, banana and chia seeds.
 Cottage Cheese, blueberries, raspberries, kiwi and lemon juice.
 INTRA 25g EAA's and 75g HBCD's.
 15iu Humalog
 4 scoops of ON's Gold Standard Gainer (112g carbs, 55g protein and 10g fat) and 1 blood orange.
 Chicken and jasmine rice drizzled with macadamia nut oil.
 Chicken, jasmine rice and 2 spoons of peanut butter.


----------



## montego

Elvia1023 said:


> I am quite impulsive so I just dropped tbol and added in my new prohormone tonight. The tbol was great at 40mg so I will take this new oral then have a break and add the tbol back in afterwards at 40mg for a few days then up to 60mg for no more than 2-3 weeks. I go away in March and wanted to try the new one before I do so figured run it now so I have time to have a short break before I travel. I was tempted to run both but my liver wouldn't have been happy
> 
> The new one is called Nano-Drol and per daily serving (1ml) it contains 15mg Methylstenbolone Nanoparticles (m-sten). It recommends 0.5ml-1.5ml daily but the standard dose is 0.5ml twice daily and as I only have 1 bottle I plan to do that dose so the bottle lasts me 30 days. If I need more I will up to 1.5ml per day and run it for a shorter duration. Although after taking 0.5ml preworkout tonight I don't think that will be needed. Crazy pumps and no bad side effects but I am only 1 dose in



Used to enjoy M-Sten. 

I didn't get a ton of weight gain on it but strength was awesome.


----------



## psych

Get it bro!


----------



## Elvia1023

montego said:


> Used to enjoy M-Sten.
> 
> I didn't get a ton of weight gain on it but strength was awesome.



I have an update to post which will explain more. The M-Sten results wise has been amazing. I noticed the strength increase straightaway. Now the side effects have been well whats more than amazing  I have felt like complete crap the last 2 days. Dosed it today and had a nosebleed within 1 hour. Lower back pumps have been horrible as well. Not to mention my appetite started disappearing so it's been a struggle getting food down and I never want to force feed. So I have dropped it. Shame as I could tell the results would have been great if I stayed on for a few weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

psych said:


> Get it bro!



Thanks and that is the plan. I have just made a few necessary changes and it should be full steam ahead now


----------



## Elvia1023

So much to update I don't know where to start. Well put it this way if I were coaching someone I would never recommend what I have been doing recently. By that I simply mean I jumped up in calories far too quickly. It should be done gradually for optimal results. I knew what would happen in regards to putting on unnecessary fat but I figured I will just lower things when that happens. In my head I just wanted to get as big as fast as possible which isn't the best way of thinking. I have to say I thought I could go longer than I have though but perhaps my metabolism isn't as high as I first thought. I thought I could ride the train longer but changes will need to be made. 

I fasted one day for 12 hours and then had 2 sensible meals later in the day just to give my digestive system a break. Now I will be eating as I have in regards to 6-7 meals per day but just not overdoing the calories and controlling my portion sizes. I will also be adding in more vegetables for a variety of reasons. It's all good growing at an accelerated pace but if you add on 3 inches around your waist in the process it makes things pointless. All is good now and I just had to make a few adjustments.

Now the nano drol  2 days in I was thinking this is great and very strong. A few more days in and it's pointless running it. I wanted to experiment with something new but it hasn't worked out. I was starting to feel like complete shit after 3 days on it and the back pumps were horrible. At times it felt like I had been punched repeatedly in both kidneys. I even had yesterday off because I felt so bad. Then today I dose it and within 1 hour have a nosebleed. I had the bleed whilst sat on the toilet in the gym preworkout which was awkward. My appetite is also down on it so it's pointless running it. I thought if I keep the dose low I would be fine. It's a shame as I can tell this stuff would mutate me in a few weeks and the strength gains were also great in a matter of days but I can't express just how shit I have felt on it over the last few days. So it will just be 600mg test, 525mg npp and 200mg mast e for now. I will have a short break and add the tbol back in for a few weeks. I was getting great results with tbol and very little side effects so I will use that at 40mg per day.

Tomorrow I am definitely starting syntherol in my arms. I delayed starting it but now I am ready and know how I will dose everything so hoping to make some big changes over the following month.

Training has been good and more of the same. I felt strong some days but kept most working sets in higher rep ranges. On push day I added in a pull movement as I felt like adding in some wide grip upright rows for side delts.

PUSH

Warm Up.
Seated DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets (1 loading and one drop off).
Wide Grip Barbell Upright Rows... 1 working set with 30kg each side.
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
Incline (36 degrees) DB Press... 1 working set with 54kg db's.
Incline Bench Cable Flyes... 1 working set (with partials).
Flat Bench Press... 1 working set with 50kg per side and chains (with deadstop reps).
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Seated Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set.
Stretches.

PULL

Warm Up (face pulls etc).
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
Standing Cable Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Rows... 2 working sets (1 pulling high and 1 pulling medium height).
Lat Pulldowns... 1 working set.
Standing Cable Pullovers... 1 working set.
Unilateral Seated Cable Rows... 1 working drop set for each side (just 1 drop) pulling low with elbows tucked in.
Barbell Shrugs... 2 working sets (1 pulling from the front and 1 pulling from the back) with 50kg per side.
Lower Back Extensions... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Barbell Bi-cep Curls... 1 working sets.
Barbell Reverse Curls... 1 working set.
Unilateral Standing Bi-cep Curl (pulling back from shoulder height)... 2 working sets for each arm with the last being just negative reps (using both arms to lift back and 1 arm to control the negative).
Stretches.

Tomorrow I am thinking just abs and cardio then the next day it will be legs. I got a 50% deal on beef mince with a short date so put them to good use...

Synthepure, 2 apples, 2 kiwis, mixed berries, oats and water.
Beef mince, variety of vegetables and basmati rice.
Beef mince, variety of vegetables and long grain rice.
INTRA 25g EAA's and 50g HBCD's.
Beef mince, variety of vegetables and basmati rice.
Beef mince, variety of vegetables and long grain rice.
2 protein yoghurts and 1 avocado and then I drank a protein shake in bed.


----------



## Elvia1023

I will get some pics as soon as I go to my main gym with my mate so he can take them. In one of my gyms they don't even let you wear a vest and I wouldn't even bother asking someone to take pics. My 24 hour gym is hardcore and I would ask anyone as I don't care but I have been training late and usually there is no one in the gym. I could just get some at home but I usually get them took in the gym so it's a good reference. After I finished training the other day I took a pic of my bench press set up and some of the db's they have. You can't tell in the pics but the heavier db's are all massive.



picture upload site


----------



## Elvia1023

Firstly, I feel so much better after stopping the nano drol. It's a night and day difference. It was simply too toxic for me and whilst the results were great the side effects made it pointless to carry on with. As discussed previously I have also lowered calories recently and all the bloat has fell off. I knew I was having too many but nothing a few lower days couldn't fix. The last few days I have ate all the same foods just lowered the overall amount and it has made a big difference. Moving forward now I will gradually increase them but keep each meal controlled. By that I mean no more than approx 100g carbs per meal apart from when I have cereal. Even with the cereal I am keeping all bowls to 200g so approx 1000 calories. Carbs and fats have been decreased but protein will be increased. Today I have ate...

- 6 whole eggs, onions, tomatoes, blueberries and 3 pieces of toast.
- 200g plant protein cereal (dark chocolate and coconut) with coconut milk plus an extra 30g protein from synthepure.
- Chicken, basmati rice and vegetables.
- Cottage Cheese, strawberries, grapes, blueberries and lemon juice.
INTRA (25g EAA's and 50g HBCD's).
- Chicken, basmati rice and vegetables.
- Beef Mince, long grain rice and 1 avocado.

I wasn't planning to change training but I am going to modify/improve things. I have been doing push, pull and legs. However, even with the lower working sets for legs I find the session is simply too taxing. Even if I limit each part to 2 working sets it adds up especially when adding in things such as adductors/abductors and glute work so I have been missing them all out. I also find it mentally taxing and often don't look forward to training legs. I also personally respond better to more volume for legs and on top of that I was thinking it would be a great way to give my upper body another day off whilst still maintaining a high training frequency. As a result I am come up with a new plan. It's essentially an upper push, upper pull, lower push and lower pull so basically just splitting legs up into 2 sessions.

It started yesterday when I was due to train legs and I thought to myself start with quads for a change but later decided to just train quads and it felt really good. As a result today I decided to train calves and hams and again it felt really good. Now looking at my plan it will be better not to do what I have the last 2 days but to do the following:

Chest, Shoulders and Tri-ceps "PUSH"
Hams (Glutes and Hips) and Abs "PULL"
Calves and Quads "PUSH"
Back and Bi-ceps "PULL"

Obviously it doesn't always work out as exactly push and pull but you get the idea. The main thing is I need a gap between Upper and Lower PULL incase I do any lower back loading on ham day. It just gives me some time to recover for back day and if I want I can add in another back loading exercise (will go on feel). Everything else is the same. It just means I can really focus on each part and also add in a little more volume but not much. An example if on leg day I done 3-5 working sets for quads that would now be 5-7 working sets. It also means I can add one day of high volume abs in my ham day as I have some room as I have been meaning to train them more. As I have done things slightly differently the last 2 days I will likely miss out the ham day this rotation unless I have a day or 2 off before training them next (due to do PUSH then HAMS next).

As posted yesterday was quads and it felt really good just concentrating on them. My workout looked like...

Warm up (leg extensions and bodyweight squats).
Hack Squat... 1 working set (30 reps rest paused).
Horizontal Leg Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Walking Kettlebell Lunges supersetted with Kettlebell Squats... 1 working set.
Vertical Leg Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 1 working set for each leg.
Sled Pushes for 15 mins.
Stretches.

Today was calves, hams and abs...

Tri-set of Seated Calf Raises, Standing Calf Raises and Vertical Leg Press Calf Presses... 4 working sets.
Machine Tibialis Raises... 1 working set.
Machine Glute Raises... 1 working set for each side.
Hip Abductors... 1 working set.
Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set with both legs then 2 unilateral working sets for each side (the last being negative reps only).
Lying Leg Curls... 1 working drop set.
Barbell Romanian Deadlifts... 2 hard sets.
Abs for 15 mins including plate/db side bends, machine crunches, bench/hanging knee/leg raises and standing oblique weighted bar twists.
Stretches.

I have also started syntherol and done 1ml in my inner and outer bi-cep heads and my lateral and long tri-cep heads. Easy injections and they already feel fuller. I will be dosing it eod for now. More on that to come


----------



## Elvia1023

So much to update but I will try to keep it brief. As posted I slighted changed my training plan and it has made a big difference. I like to rotate things from time to time but I usually stick to a plan for as long as possible. However if something is not right/optimal changing is always the best option. It got to the point I wasn't looking forward to training legs and almost dreading it because I aimed to cover everything in one session. Obviously you can be smart with exercise selection and pick movements that cover multiple parts but as I am limited in some movements that wasn't always the best option. Moreover, as posted I have always responded better to higher volume for legs. Anyway now I have split quads and hams into separate days I look forward to training each and that is only a good sign for things to come.

 I am also on a deload period as I have been pushing the weights in lower rep ranges for quite awhile. My body was giving me signs (sore knees and shoulders at times) so i will be smart and listen to it. So my plan is the same but I have started utilizing a lot of supersets and higher rep ranges to give my joints a bit of a break from the heavy loading. I should add I am still not lifting light but I am making sure nothing falls under 10 reps with most movements being 15+. I will do this for a few weeks then move back to basically lifting as heavy as possible in the 6-12 rep range for most movements.

 I trained push the other day and that was before deloading so it was pretty standard. I started with incline (slight) smith presses with a working set of 3.5pps for 12 reps. Then some flyes with a static hold for 15 reps before starting my standard reps. I kept shoulders to a variety of lateral raises because of the minor shoulder pain I was experiencing. Although I did add in some wide grip upright rows (30kg per side) again so a pull movement but I like it. Tri-ceps consisted of full rack pushdowns, overhead ez bar extensions with 25kg per side and dips.

 2 days ago I trained calves and quads and it felt great. I kept the weight sensible but the intensity was very high. I actually took Flex on a walk before eating my post workout meal and when I was out both my quads spasmed so I couldn't walk 

 Tri-set of Seated Calf Raises, Standing Calf Raises and Vertical Leg Press Calf Presses... 5 working sets.
 Machine Tibialis Raises... 1 working set.
 Tri-set of Leg Extensions, Machine Squats and Vertical Leg Press... 3 working sets.
 Tri-set of Hip Adductors, Hack Squats and Horizontal Leg Press... 3 working sets.
 Stretches.
 15 mins on Spin Bike.

 Today was pull day and consisted of...

 Reverse Pec Deck supersetted with Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 2 working sets.
 Incline Bench DB Rows supersetted with Close Grip Pulldowns... 1 working set.
 Unilateral Seated Cable Rows... 2 working sets for each side.
 Tri-set of Barbell Shrugs, Behind the Back Barbell Shrugs and DB Shrugs... 2 working sets.
 Rack Pulls... 2 working sets.
 Tri-set of Machine Curls, DB Hammer Curls and Reverse Barbell Curls... 2 working sets.
 Stretches.

 I have also added tbol at 40mg back in and usually dose that 1 hour pre workout. Everything else is the same.

 My nutriton has been on point but just sensible amounts and moving along nicely. I have started having high protein puddings which are amazing and an easy way to get protein in and I will post more on them in the future. I had cereal tonight post workout and will end the night with some chicken, rice and an avocado.

 I am sure like many on here you get conflicting thoughts in your head. It's annoying but it happens to me anytime I start getting big. I say to myself let's get as big as possible but when that start happening I guess my anxiety kicks in a little. I have the odd thought about having a heart attack etc because obviously there is nothing healthy about getting big. At 25 I wouldn't care but at 35 I have gotten to an age these thoughts play on my mind more. It doesn't matter if I were to stay on 500mg test and nothing else just weighing loads is enough to cause issues. The fact I use orals and everything else just increases the chances of bad things happening. Regardless the plan hasn't changed and I am moving on as normal. Although it did get me thinking more on syntherol. I have just started it and only done 2 shots so far but I am thinking I might try and push it much more than I have in the past. Compared to aas and all the other drugs it's 10x healthier and I want to make some impressive changes so I think it could make a massive difference. Obviously it will be done in a smart way (looks somewhat natural) and to compliment everything else in my plan but still I think it could be the tool to make a lot of difference. Anyway more on that to come.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was push day and I done something very different but had an amazing training session. Obviously I am deloading but instead of doing the same routine with just higher reps I have decided to play about things. It's given me a great boost and works the muscle in a much different way. Usually I do supersets for each muscle but today combined all 3 body parts in each tri-set. After a few weeks of this I will go back to my standard straight sets and getting as strong as possible. I should note I list them as working sets but it's not like my usual routine were a working set is literally if you had a gun to my head I couldn't do another rep. These are hard sets but I don't fail in every movement but overall they are brutal. The pumps are on another level when training this way. 

 Warm Up.
 Tri-set of Machine Incline Presses, Seated DB Lateral Raises and Tri-cep Pushdowns... 3 working sets.
 Tri-set of Lying Cable Flyes, Machine Lateral Raises and Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 3 working sets.
 Tri-set of Machine Presses, Wide Grip Upright Rows and Lying DB Extensions... 3 working sets.
 Dips... 1 working drop set with chains then bodyweight.
 Stretches.

 Everything is good apart from a minor back scare. Even though I am deloading when I trained back yesterday I pushed the rack pulls. It's the only movement I stop well short of failure due to my lower back issues but yesterday I went to failure. Over the last few months my lower back has strengthened but I have still had the odd moment. When training it I felt really good and that I could really push the weight if I wanted to (I didn't). However I know it will always be a problem. My back just went a bit (tightened right up) on my way to the gym. It was quite bad but thankfully it didnt seize completely up and I could train. I cracked it before training and done about 15 mins of stretching which helped it a lot. Then after another 30 mins of moving around I was fine. It feels fine now but obviously I know to be careful. I will see how I feel but for my next ham day I will likely keep stiff legs to much lighter weight (unilateral db version and/or bar good mornings) then on pull day keep direct lower back to just machine extensions.

 Most of my meals have been meat and rice the last 2 days. Tonight I have been lazy in a sense but hitting the same macros. By that I mean I had rice and pasta made but needed to cook meat but instead for the last 2 meals I have ate the carbs (some added fat as well) separately then in between had a big whey shake. Tomorrow I will keep it all to meat and rice/pasta. I have also drank 100g whey pre bed the last 2 days as well. I have a 50/50 mix of rule 1 salted caramel whey isolate and synthepure.


----------



## Victory

I will be following. I like the training set up and might do something similar. Do you add anything to the whey shake pre bed?


----------



## Elvia1023

Victory said:


> I will be following. I like the training set up and might do something similar. Do you add anything to the whey shake pre bed?



You should try it. I always post that basics count and stick to routines but sometimes it's great to think out of the box and do something different. I was getting bored at times especially knowing I couldn't push weight so adding in supersets was a great way for me to get excited about training especially when deloading. Training should be productive but also fun.

I know many will think whey isolate digests far too fast to be taken pre bed. It's just a case of using what I have and not over thinking things. I literally just have it alone but could add some oil or another fat source to slow down the adsorption. Well I do have nut butter pre bed now with it so that will help matters. 

It's not a permanent thing but if it were I would buy some micellar casein. Although most times I eat just before the shake so it doesn't really matter anway. I usually stay in bed on my phone before sleeping and drink it like that so usually over about 30-60 mins. 

For me it's just an easy way to get a lot more protein in. I can sleep through any gas it may cause


----------



## Elvia1023

Syntherol has given me a massive boost. I can see a big difference even after a few days of low volume shots. My arms feel great and I am only on tiny doses but will inject 1.5ml per muscle head now. I could stay very low and get results but I would rather just jump up now to an amount I know will create big changes. That combined with my aas and hard training and regular protein and I am on a great path. 

 Yesterday I even done a set of injections in my calves. I only put 1ml in both sides of each calf so 2 shots (2ml) per calf just to get used to the injections. It's crazy even after just that they already feel bigger. Obviously it's mainly in my head but I recall when I done them years ago how fast they grew. 3 out of the 4 calf injections were easy with no issues. The 4th was still easy but when I took out the needle blood sprayed all over my floor. I recall when doing them years ago if I ever had issues it was with my left outer calf and it was the same this time round. Calves are very different to arms and even after just 2ml they have felt tight. I haven't experienced any pip at all but they are tight. I recall when I injected them years ago after building up more volume I would wake up and would struggle to straighten my legs (walk) for a few minutes because they were so tight. I am looking forward to seeing how much I can change over the next few weeks.

 Today I trained PULL but I started with some calves because I had injected them the night before. The pump was crazy even with just a few light sets. This was more active recovery but when I train legs next they will he hit hard with heavy weight. I should mention the mind-muscle connection I get with my calves is crazy when I have oil in there. The same for my bi-ceps today as well. I am not going heavy due to my distal bi-cep tendon plus I am currently deloading but the pump was crazy due to the syntherol being in there. Today because I had excelsior pre workout and felt like a change I really pushed the volume and it felt great. I kept the weight lower and went for pump but still trained hard. The gym was very busy in the first half of training so I done no supersets. I started with rear delts then moved over to high rows, pulldowns then low rows. Shrugs were done at the end and included a superset of db shrugs then low cable shrugs. I also supersetted lower back extensions with machine crunches (machines are next to oneanother). I then done another 10 or so mins of abs including standing kettlebell teapots, hanging knee raises and bosu ball crunches. Bi-ceps/forearms was an array of db, cable and machine curls over about 15 mins. 

 One of the main reasons I recently separated quads and hams was so I could really push the intensity for each workout. As my lower back started feeling better I increased the intensity of my stiff leg deadlifts. I had been progressing with them weekly. I also felt like the volume was getting too much trying to fit everything in. Now because I am deloading and not lower back loading this week I decided to train my legs together so I followed my older PPL split. I trained legs on Tues then had Wed off and trained pull Thurs. Anyway my leg workout was great and I done something similar to my last push session with 3 tri-sets covering all 3 main areas. I also implemented a few intensity techniques such as paused reps, pulse reps and static holds.

 LEGS
 Warm Up.
 Tri-set of Standing Calf Raises, Lying Leg Curls and Hack Squats... 3 hard sets.
 Tri-set of Seated Calf Raises, Standing Leg Curls and Horizontal Leg Press... 3 hard sets.
 Tri-set of Tibialis Raises, Seated Leg Curls and Hip Adductors... 3 hard sets.
 Leg Extensions... 1 drop set of 50 reps (10/10/10/10/10).
 Stretches.

 I ordered 10kg HBCD's, a few supps and some nut butters. So I have made a couple of adjustments to my daily supplements. Having 3kg of pistachio, cashew and peanut butter in my cupboard is probably not too smart  I have left things too long so I will get this body hair off me and get some pics done. You literally can't see anything especially in my abs as I have thick hair all over. I shaved my head and have this giant mount of hair on my upper back so it looks extra stupid now


----------



## Elvia1023

So much to update so I will try to cover everything. Over the last few weeks I have basically been feeling like utter crap. I also haven't been myself recently (stressed) but I was just getting on with things but as a result my body wasn't responding like I wanted it to. There are a few reasons for all of this and I have been far from perfect but I knew exactly what had to be done. I have started tapering my doses down and I will continue to do so until I am on 200mg test only. I usually cruise on 150mg test but gonna just do 200mg this time round. I have stopped the tbol but I am still using 25mg proviron ed. I am still running test, npp and mast e but lower amounts and by next week the npp and mast will be gone. I am going away with my mates at the start of March for 5 days so I was going to do a "mini cut" before that anyway but due to recent events that has already started. I had already planned to stop anything toxic (orals) before I left but figured drop all the injs and stay on 200mg test for at least 6 weeks. It's not a long time but I will still be sticking to my plan (get huge) so nothing changes and it's just a short break. I am flying from the UK so I will sort out a blood test for the few days I am there so I can see how everything is looking.

 Over the weeks I had started lowering my fruit and vegetable intake and my meals were very bland so that has changed. Now I will be having 40-50g protein as many times as I can basically fit in daily. With that protein serving will be a variety of fruit and vegetables. 1 avocado per day, some nut butter and other good fats will be used at certain times. Higher carb meals (rice and pasta for example) will be mainly around training and whenever I feel like. Lot's of greens and my fridge is full of kale, spinach, cucumbers etc. 2 of my meals per day will be a greens/berries shake with 50g protein from synthepure. The rest mainly beef/chicken with peppers, tomatoes, onions, garlic etc. I also have high protein puddings which are 20g protein per pot so for 1-2 meals I will have 2 of those with a piece of fruit. Basically just nutrient dense foods with each protein serving. Everything is clean and fats/carbs are controlled. I always feel and look better when I eat this way and it's easy for me (expensive though ).

 No more deloading for me either so my training is brutal again. Although I am being sensible and utilizing higher rep ranges for certain movements. I am keeping the basic 6-12 rep working sets for select movements but the rest are different. Most movements are to complete failure for 15 and over reps but for some I may utilize 3-5 sec negatives and aim for 12 and over reps. It's the same as usual and approx 3 movements per body part and 1-2 working set per movement. An exception would be any deadlifts or rack pulls I do. When I trained hams last time I done a variety of stiff leg deadlifts movements but never go to complete failure due to my lower back. So in that event I will increase the volume and do more "hard sets" but never to complete failure. 

 My syntherol run is going great. I have been dosing it eod in my arms and it's crazy. My arms are always rock hard but when training before they felt ridiculous. All my veins started to come out after I started using it which happens everytime. So I couldn't be more happy with the results and I will post more details and pics in the future.

 Since implementing the above changes my body has taken a complete u turn so things are good. My waist has shrunk and everything is looking much better. I have lost a lot of bloat but look better for it. Now I will just build upon this and after my holiday it will be full steam ahead again. When I blast again I will keep it very basic and keep the base diet the same with some additions over time. Now the reason I haven't had pics done is nothing to do with the above and simply I can't find my adaptor for my razor. Yesterday I bought a cheap razor so will start on that today. I wish I could have got pics done tonight as I felt like a machine in the gym but I have been training very late so I am always alone in the gym. My push day tonight looked like...

 Warm Up.
 Incline Smith Press... 1 working set of 3.5pps for 7 reps.
 Incline Bench Cable Flyes... 1 working set of 16 reps.
 Machine Press... 1 working set of 15 reps (3 sec negatives).
 Incline Bench DB Later Raises... 1 working set of 16 reps.
 Standing Cable Front Raises... 1 working set of 11 reps.
 Seated DB Shoulder Press... 1 working set of 20 reps.
 Standing DB Upright Rows... 1 working drop set with 75, 60 and 45lb db's.
 Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
 Machine Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
 EZ Bar Skull Crushers... 1 working set.
 Abs for 10 mins.
 Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

My ham workout the other day was great and it felt good to do various stiff leg deadlift movements and lift fairly heavy as well. At no time did I feel my lower back was in danger and I was very happy. However, in the few days afterwards I have been getting little reminders I shouldn't do that again. As I was leaving for the gym tonight I leaned over to turn off my computer and my lower back tightened up a lot so I made sure to stretch it out before training. I trained calves and quads but even with the tight lower back it was an amazing session. The 1 1/3 scoop of excelsior definitely helped and I was so focused and I wish it could have been filmed as it was brutal. I was in the gym alone so made as much noise as I wanted. I can't really do that in a busy gym because you could hear me a mile away 

 As my lower back wasn't feeling right I decided to keep all heavy movements to machines were my back was supported. For calves I included some standing calf raises but I kept the weight low and the reps very high for that one movement. The same for sissy squats and I just used them at the end with no rest and with my bodyweight only to finish off. Everything else was heavy but utilizing different reps ranges (10-25). 

 For both calves and quads I basically picked 4 movements and I used giant sets whilst warming up. Every movement got heavier for each set so by the end of warming up I done a some fairly hard sets. Then for the working sets I had breaks between sets so they were more standard. Although for calves it was basically a superset then I rested 1 min before doing the drop set on seated calf raises. For quads I done 4 movements and rested no more than 30 secs between sets with the 3rd to last movement consisting of no rest. I then had 2 mins rest and completed one more set of just leg press with the maximum number of plates I could fit. The machine is old school and comes with it's own plates you have to slot in. I will list my entire workout not mentioning the warm up giant sets.

 Standing Calf Raises... 1 working set.
 Vertical Leg Press Calf Presses... 1 working set.
 Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 1 working set.
 Seated Calf Raises... 1 working drop set with 3 drops in weight.
 Machine Tibialis Raises... 1 working set.
 Warm Up (1 set of 30 rep leg extensions, 1 set of 30 rep seated leg curls and 1 set of 30 reps Hip Abductors).
 Hip Adductors... 2 working sets.
 Hack Squat... 1 working set.
 Leg Press... 2 working sets (2nd set was my last movement).
 Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
 Sissy Squats... 1 working set.
 Stretches.

 Intra was 1.5 scoops of Man Sports Iso EAA's and 37.5g HBCD's.

 Over the last few days most of my first few meals have consisted of eggs, protein puddings, fruit and smoothies. It's the 2-3 meals post workout that are chicken/beef and rice and/or vegetables. Pre bed is usually protein with pistachio and/or cashew butter. I will now add in another meat and rice/vegetables before training as well. Today my preworkout meal was a smoothie which consisted of kale, spinach, 1 apple, 1 kiwi, berries and 50g synthepure.


----------



## Elvia1023

My gf is really ill and has passed it on to me. I don't usually get sick but perhaps because I didn't sleep one night (long story) it put me in a weakened state. Point being I feel like utter crap. I don't think I have ever felt this bad but I am just trying to get on with it. I figured a few days off would be good anyway as I needed the rest days. Although it doesn't help that when my gf is sick she is incapable of physically doing anything  On the 2nd day apart from taking Flex out I pretty much just lied in bed all day. I buy all my food fresh so go the shops through the week multiple times. I planned to go on Sat but I ended up leaving it. Today everywhere is closed so my food is limited but I still have enough but as a result I have had more shakes. I will be going food shopping tomorrow and stocking up. I felt really sick so didn't want to eat much the 1st day so listened to my body but I haven't let it effect my diet. I am tightened up a little now as I go away soon so carbs/fats are controlled. Today I have ate...

 5 whole eggs with 2 pieces of buttered toast.
 PRE- Beef with some cinnamon pineapple.
 INTRA 20g EAA's and 37.5g HBCD's.
 POST- 4 scoops of Optimum Nutrition's gold standard gainer (760 calories, 112g carbs, 55g protein and 10g fat). Plus 1 banana.
 Beef with rice and vegetables.
 Smoothie with kale, spinach, 1 kiwi, cucumber and 50g protein from synthepure and water.
 Beef with vegetables.

 Before bed I will have some protein and peanut butter.

 I could have easily went to sleep before my smoothie but I have purposely stayed up to get my meals in and get a few things done.

 Now I did train today as I wanted the boost and it done me well but I was exhausted afterwards. I really pushed it and was in the gym awhile but I am glad I went. I also took Flex out for 1 hour walking after my post workout shake. He loves to go out so I am not going to not take him just because I am ill and it's been really sunny here the last few days after weeks of rain. Today was PULL...

 Warm Up.
 Abs for 15 mins including ab roller crunches, bosu ball crunches/twists, kettlebell side bends, machine crunches, bench/hanging knee/leg raises and standing oblique weighted bar twists.
 Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
 Incline Bench DB Rows... 2 working sets (1 pulling high and one medium).
 Machine Rows... 2 working sets (3pps pulling high and 5pps pulling medium). Then 1 unilateral working set for each arm (pulling medium) with 5pps.
 Machine Lat Pulldown... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
 Unilateral Seated Cable Rows... 2 working sets (pulling low) for each arm with the last being a drop set with 2 drops.
 Barbell Shrugs supersetted with Cable Shrugs... 2 working sets (1 pulling from the front and one from the back).
 Machine Lower Back Extensions... 2 working sets.
 Unilateral Cable Curls supersetted with Reverse Cable Curls... 1 working set for each arm.
 Preacher EZ Bar Curls... 1 working set.
 Reverse EZ Bar Curls... 1 working set.
 Spider DB Curls supersetted with Spider DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set with each arm.
 Spider EZ Bar Curls... 1 working set.
 Unilateral Machine Curls... 1 working drop set for each arm with 2 drops.
 Stretches.
 15 mins cardio on exercise bike (2 mins build up to top level, 5 mins on top level 25, 1 min on 23, 1 min on 20, 1 min on 18 etc etc.

 Next is PUSH day and I look forward to it. I will see how I feel tomorrow and go from there.

 I injected 50mg NPP today with 200mg test and that will be my last NPP shot. I will take proviron at 25mg for a few more days. My doses next week will be 400mg test (sust) and 100mg mast e and then I will go away. When I get back it will be 200mg test only.


----------



## Elvia1023

I feel 10x better and I am sure by tomorrow I will be back to normal. I got my gf to shave my back today and I done my front. Although the battery died so I still have my arms to do and a few bits that were missed. The razor is crap so it's one you need to charge overnight so I will finish it off tomorrow. It's crazy how much hair was on my body and I probably won't leave it that long until winter time now as I had hair you could braid on my belly, shoulders and back  I knew anyway but I looked like I lost 5% bf from before to after shaving. 

 Over the last week I have tightened up a lot and that is my primary goal now. I just need a few low carb/fat days and my waist should be much tighter. Once I am back from my holiday I will start increasing food slowly and after my break it will be full steam ahead for growing again. I will get some pics up in the next few days before I leave. I know this summer I will have my freakiest look to date so this thread will get more interesting 

 Today was push day and felt great. Volume, weight and intensity were all high and that will be the same for all my workouts this week. My workout consisted of...

 Warm Up.
 Seated Chest Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off). Loading was 5pps for 9 reps and drop off (45-60 secs rest in between) was 12 reps with 4pps.
 Machine Flyes... 2 working sets. 1st was a straight set of 10 reps and the second about 70% of weight with 15 sec static hold then 4 full reps and about 5 partials.
 Incline Bench DB Presses... 1 working set of 14 reps.
 Incline Bench DB Lateral Raise... 1 working set of 14 reps and about 3 partials.
 DB Upright Rows... 1 working set with 30kg db's.
 Machine Unilateral Lateral Raise... 1 working set with the full weight rack for each side.
 Standing Cable Front Raises... 1 working set of 10 reps and about 5 partials.
 Standing DB Hammer Shoulder Press... 1 working set of 24 reps.
 Tri-cep Pushdown... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
 Lying Unilateral DB Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set for each arm with negative reps with 20kg db's.
 Lying Cable Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
 Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set.
 Machine Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working drop set with 3 drops in weight.
 Stretches.

 I was exhausted post workout but felt good. After my post workout smoothie I took Flex out for 30 mins. My diet today has consisted of...

 5 whole eggs and 3 small slices of walnut bread. 
 Beef, basmati rice and vegetables.
 Cottage cheese, grapes, blueberries and lemon juice.
 Pre- 2 protein puddings and 1 banana.
 Intra- 20g EAA's and 37.5g HBCD's.
 Post- Smoothie made with synthepure, pineapple, oats, kale, spinach, cucumber and berries.
 Beef, basmati rice and vegetables.
 2 protein puddings and 2 spoons of peanut butter.

 I left for the gym later than planned after my original pre workout meal (cottage cheese) so I added in that small meal (protein puddings and a banana) because I felt like I needed a boost in calories so I could push training that much more. I don't like training really hard on a relatively empty stomach. Now one thing I didn't mention is post workout I cramped really badly. I know it's an electrolyte issue but it mainly because of the volume and intensity of my training. I completed my tri-cep working sets fairly quickly (minimal rest periods) and recently they are not used to taking that much punishment. Anyway post workout both of them cramped up badly and I couldn't bend my arms and was in a lot of pain. Then my chest started cramping up as well so it was torture. I ate a banana and drank some salt water which helped a lot. Then I had sex and was putting my weight on my arms and they started again which was not good at all  Fluids and carbs around training are already in place but I will start adding in an eletrolyte tablet into my intra shake from now on. 

 Tomorrow will be hams, glutes, hips and abs and more of the same


----------



## d2r2ddd

hi elvia, normally how many warm up sets before u hit the 1sets to failure?


----------



## Elvia1023

d2r2ddd said:


> hi elvia, normally how many warm up sets before u hit the 1sets to failure?



It depends upon various things. If I start chest with my main pressing movement then it will be a lot of warm ups. I really take my time. I will warm up with 2-3kg db's for 5 mins then move up approx 10kg per side each set. So it could be about 6 warm up sets before my working set. I usually start at 20 reps then 15-12 reps but as I get heavy I significantly reduce the reps so my last 2 warm up sets may be 5-2 reps.

Now if I do a 2nd-3rd chest movement it could be anywhere from 1-3 warm up sets and they are usually done much quicker. An example for chest flyes I will do about 2 warm up sets but from the start of my first warm up set to the start of my working set it could be 2-3 mins.

I pretty much do the same for all body parts. Although at some times especially for the likes of arms after a few intial warms ups I may do 3-4 working sets all on different machines with no warm up in between.

It all depends upon how much weight I am using for my working sets and how different the machine/angle is from movement to movement. I am always careful to avoid injury. I see some guys (beginners) and they go straight into their main sets from the start. Granted they are not usually lifting heavy but literally walk in and do their heaviest weight straightaway.


----------



## Elvia1023

What a difference a few days makes. I look like a different person now from 1-2 weeks ago. The main reasons for that (apart from shaving) is slightly lowering calories and the addition of 20mg aromasin and 20mg nolvadex daily. I was running 600mg sust for ages so my estrogen would have creeped up. That combined with the high calories and I was holding a lot of water. I was looking much bigger but very watery the other week. With a pump it looked good but after some meals I looked like a bloated mess  I will only run the AI/SERM combo for another few days then it will be 200mg test when I get back. Even before the gym before I was feeling very full and pumped up. I looked and felt so much better. When I get back I will be in a great position to start adding on some quality muscle. Although I am relatively pleased with my look now (considering the last few months) and can notice improvements in multiple areas.

Training today was great. I really like training hams separately to quads and I pushed the volume again tonight. I added in a variety of movements and pushed the intensity in all of them. Now for stiff leg deadlifts I always play it fairly safe but for me 100lb db's for over 15 slow motion reps is good. I am not interested in chasing weight for that movement as it's playing with fire and even light weight can cause me issues. So it's a case of perfecting form and connecting with the muscle and pushing intensity relatively safely. I would rather keep the weight lower and slow down the reps and just get a good connection then push the weight like I do with most other movements. My entire workout consisted of...

Pump sets for bi-ceps, tri-ceps and calves.
Standing Leg Curls... 1 working set for each side.
Unilateral Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets for each side. The 2nd set ended with negative reps.
DB RDL's... 1 working set with 100lb db's with super slow reps.
Unilateral DB RDL's... 1 working set for each leg.
Good Mornings... 1 working set.
Cable Pull Throughs... 2 working sets.
Back Extensions (glute/ham focus)... 1 working set.
Glute Bridges with heavy bag... 1 working set.
Hip Abductors... 2 working sets.
Abs for 10 mins including hanging knee/leg raises, machine twists, decline sit ups, kettlebell side bends and machien crunches).
Stretches.

Next training day will be calves and quads. My sleeping routine is messed up so I will have today off and try to get back in a better routine. Things are still moving nicely now and I have a few days left before I travel.


----------



## Elvia1023

Me and my girlfriend took Flex out today and she wanted McDonalds so I decided to get a burger, fries and pure orange juice. I enjoyed it but become instantly bloated. I have to be careful when I go longer periods on clean food and have something like that. The same happened the other week when I had a bowl of cereal and had no coconut/cashew milk so used my gf's dairy milk and I looked 6 months pregnant within 20 mins. I used to drink so much milk so my body adapted but after going so long without it my body reacts very badly to it. The rest of my diet has been pretty much the same foods and is going well. I have tried to add more fruit, vegetables and greens and they have given me a good boost.

My mate asked me to train so we ended up training calves and quads together. I haven't seen him for ages so we did chat a lot and it effected training. However we hit our working sets brutally so they made everything count. I also keep forgetting to take my electrolyte tablet pre or intra workout. I have ran out of EAA's as well which usually have some in so as I posted the other day I have started cramping after some workouts. Tonight was no different and my quads started cramping in the shower and when I was walking home they hit me hard in both quads so I had to sit down at a bus stop for 10 mins because I couldn't walk  It took me ages to get home and I just made sure not to step too hard on the pavement because any pressure and they would go again. We both had 1.25 scoops of excelsior preworkout so we were loaded up and it felt great...

Standing Calf Raises... 1 working set.
Vertical Leg Press Calf Presses... 1 working set.
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets with the last being a drop set with 3 drops.
Leg Extensions... warm ups.
Leg Press... 2 working sets.
Hack Squats... 1 working set (you can fail safely on this machine which is great and that's what I done).
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 1 working set for each leg.
Stretches.

Post workout I had my mate take some pics of me. Not the best but not too bad. On my computer they have loaded up weird so I hope they look better on your screen. I feel good now and in a much better place so after my trip I can start moving up again slowly.


----------



## Elvia1023

That's an original off my phone but it still looks abit off so it must be the gym lighting and phone because this hasn't been edited.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am getting ready to train PULL now and looking forward to it. This always gets me in the zone to train hard...


The Dark Knight Trilogy - More Than Just a Man (Soundtrack Medley) - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023

I fly very early 2moro tomorrow so need to get packed etc. I had a great pull workout but feel destroyed now. The gym was shutting early so I trained much faster than usual but managed to fit everything in. Tonight I am going to inject 200mg test and 50mg mast e and then I will just resume with 200mg test when I get back in just over 1 week. Preworkout I had 1 scoop of Excelsior and 1 serving of Controlled Labs Green Might. Intra I just had HBCD's as I have no EAA's left but will order more. I also added an electrolyte tablet but my forearms are still cramping up now  My full workout consisted of...

 Rope Face Pulls... 1 working set.
 Machine Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
 Incline Bench DB Rows... 2 working sets (1 pulling high and 1 pulling medium).
 Machine Lat Pulldowns... 1 working set (included right, left and both arms).
 Unilateral Machine Rows... 1 working set for each side (pulling very low with elbows tucked in).
 Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns... 1 working set.
 Unilateral Seated Cable Rows... 1 working set for each side (pulling very low with elbows tucked in).
 Barbell Shrugs... 2 working sets (1 from the front and 1 from the back).
 Unilateral Cable Curls supersetted with Reverse Cable Curls... 1 working set for each arm.
 DB Preacher Curls... 1 working set with each arm.
 Barbell Curls... 1 working set.
 DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set.
 Behind the back Barbell Wrist Curls... 1 working set.
 Lower Back Extensions supersetted with Machine Crunches... 2 working sets.
 Hanging Knee Raises supersetted with Kettlebell Side Bends... 3 working sets.
 Stretches.

 I hope everyone has a great week. I will be training in the UK but in Tenerife will be drinking everyday and having fun. Although if the hotel has a gym I may go a few times. When I get back it will be full steam ahead


----------



## Elvia1023

Before I go I should mention I weighed myself today and was just over 115kg so thats 254 pounds. I haven't been eating that much recently so when I get back and I move up slowly I can see that climbing to approx 270 pounds. I don't want to go over that then over the summer I will just tighten everything up for my main holiday. So just a bigger version of my current self. Although I want to push the freak factor this summer and have some interesting plans but more on that in a few weeks 

 I have also been meaning to post my current supplement stack as well so here it is...

 Supplement Needs CV Stack (HeartStack)... 2 servings per day
 Supplement Needs Astrag-Flow (KidneyBPStack)... 2 servings per day
 Controlled Labs Orange Triad + Greens... 2 servings per day.
 Bulk Powders Super Strength Omega 3... 6 grams per day (3g AM/PM).
 Bulk Powders Cissus Quadrangularis... 2400mg per day.
 Brain Gains Nootropic Sleep Aid... 3 caps before bed.
 Synthetek's Synthergine... 2.5ml AM/PM (5ml per day).


----------



## Elvia1023

Where do I begin! The world has gone mad over the last 2 weeks. I had a great time in Tenerife but I did destroy my body. I drank far too much and pretty much went on a bender for the first 3 days whilst I was there. Drinking day and night with next to no sleep and food. I calmed down on the 4th day but had a lot in the night then took it easy the last night as I knew I couldn't be a mess for my flight the next morning. It worked out well and soon after I got back Spain went into lockdown and many have had issues with flights etc. It's not ideal and I do go overboard when I drink (which is very rare) but I had a great time. When I got back I have been very ill but just been struggling through. I have been self isolating as I don't want to pass it on to any older people.

My gym has closed for 6 weeks which is very frustrating but many are in the same position. The annoying thing is I woke up a few days ago with a trapped nerve in my back so have been in agony since. I can't look down without severe pain but I know it's not serious (had the same issue many times) and it will soon be gone. Besides all the bad I actually feel great and looking forward to doing some intense home workouts. I only have 1 db that weighs 10kg so I may order some bands and more db's but I can make use of some furniture and bodyweight movements. I will use this time to get my cardiovascular fitness up and just get my body in prime position for my next blast.

I want to look great this summer and because of recent events my goals have changes slightly. Right now I am just relaxed and taking it easy and eating mainly clean but also what I want. I am not having 6-7 meals per day so when I do eat I am not restricting myself so I am still tightening up as overall calories are lower. An example is yesterday I had 2 meals that were steak with 2 fried eggs then I fried half a baguette (each meal) in loads of avocado oil. So plenty of calories per meal but because I am only have about 4 meals per day and some snacks things aren't that high so I have tightened up in the last week.

Soon I will start cleaning up my entire diet and just have lean proteins, greens, fruits and healthy fats. On top of that will be some intense home workouts so I prime my body. Then I will start adding calories (mainly carbs) gradually and start filling out. I will grow but instead of just sheer size I want it to be quality. Everything will be 100%. So I will get big but I want to look freaky this summer. So forget huge and soft and more big, veiny and freaky  I usually cruise on 150mg test at all time but now I figured just stay on 300mg test e per week. I want to maintain as much as possible and stay looking sharp and with my diet, training/cardio and supplementation I know my health will only improve on this much higher cruise dose.

When I blast again in about 2 months it will probably be test and primo or test, primo and eq. I want to see how I handle eq and if my anxiety kicks off I will just stop it. Just moderate doses and later on I will add tren a into the mix to help create the freak factor  I will also be running high dosed synthetine with pre/post insulin at higher doses. I know that combo with tren and my training/diet will help create a great look for me. I will restart syntherol in a few weeks as well and run it through the summer.

I did do some great full body workouts when the gym was still open. I went very late so the gym was empty. I was doing 1-2 working sets per bodypart and starting pushing heavy weights again. That will have to wait and when I can train in a gym again I will probably restart my old split. Obviously things aren't ideal for most of us now and we can just do the best we can. I really want to get my agility, flexibility and overall fitness up over the next 2 months.


----------



## Elvia1023

This trapped nerve doesn't want to go so this week has been a struggle. Although I am feeling much better in every other way though. My appetite is really high now and I have just been going with it. I knew I shouldn't because my goal now is to tighten up but I figured 1 week won't hurt. I eat clean most of the year with some treats but this week I have started eating a lot of bread. They do the best bread in the world over here. All of the small bakeries are closed but the supermarkets all have their own so even with the virus outbreak there has been a good supply. I haven't even been bothered with protein intake and some meals have been high fat or carbs with fairly low protein or no protein at all. That will change now though as from tomorrow I will start tightening up my diet and increase my protein intake as well as training at home daily.

Today I had a lot to eat and said to myself I need to start training so I did and it felt good. I did take some painkillers but they didn't do anything but once I got warmed up my back wasn't too bad. After I post this I am going to look online for some bands and db's. I have 1 db which I thought was 10kg but realized today it's only 7.5kg. I made good use of that though with lot's of reps of everything. I had the Windows closed in my apartment and they actually steamed up because I really went for it. Pretty much constant training with next to no breaks. I was a mess by the end of it and felt nauseous (painkillers) but feel good now. Training was very basic and included all bodyparts...

Loads of push ups (approx 200) with different hand positions.
Unilateral DB... rear delt raises, back rows (medium and low), shoulder presses, front raises, lateral raises, chest press, chest flyes, bi-cep curls, tri-cep extensions, concentration curls, hammer curls, skull crushers, squats, stiff leg deadlifts, walking lunges, leg curls, calf raises.
Ab work for 10 mins.
Stretches and rumble rolling.

There was no real order to the db work and I rotated bodyparts. I started with upper then moved to lower but also rotated both to finish and threw in some more push ups later on as well. Abs was a variety of movements all rotated in ran***ly. Basically all none stop because I would rotate bodyparts so as long as I controlled my breathing I could carry on going. Granted it was only with 1 x 7.5kg db but it was a hard session. I think this type of training would do everyone well in this time. I want to get my cardiovascular fitness up so this is an excellent way to do that. I also have an exercise bike so will start using that as well and pushing it much harder (longer) than I usually do. I will start doing some fasted training in the morning as well.

I will see what equipment I can get to allow me to lift a bit more weight but I am not too bothered about weight now. I can also use furniture if I need to but I am fine with 1 pair of light db's and using my bodyweight. So progressive overload isn't that much of a concern but I will be doing push ups everyday and I want to see how many I can do in 1 set by the end of this so I will be progressing in that way. The main aim is just to go crazy and sweat my arse off, get fitter and get pumped. Combine that with a nutritious diet with controlled calories and I will tighten up nicely. Then when I start upping calories and increasing doses I will put on some quality muscle. I will be happy with something like my avatar but a little more fullness and more vascularity.

The fruit loaf I had today was nice though so I may get another one soon. It had dried dates and orange pieces in with some nuts as well. I easily ate the 400g loaf fast and could have had 2 no problems. The 400g loaf was 1100 calories and 180g carbs. I had a whole jar of cashw butter afterwards so calories were very high today  Tomorrow will mainly be meat, vegetables, fruit, cottage cheese and eggs. I hope everyone is doing well in this very awkward time. It's crazy how much I miss the gym but just going to put all my efforts into my home workouts.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are really good now but I will start with the bad  I trained the other day and it was a great workout but in the following days my diet wasn't the best. I kept saying to myself it's time to start cleaning up my diet but I ordered a few takeaways. It ended with me eating a 4 person fried chicken bucket. It tasted amazing but after having half then the rest 40 mins later I felt disgusting  The food volume and oil was enough to have me on the toilet about 5 times in 2 hours later in the night. I then decided enought was enough and I have been eating clean ever since. I have also been making sure I have protein with each meal so I am back on track. Sometimes it's good to have some off time but I did get a bit lazy over the last few weeks. If it wasn't for Flex I would have done next to nothing but I still take him out a few times every day.

 I also trained again today and I plan (have a rule) to train in some form everyday now. Even if that is just some cardio or calf raises I will make sure it is done. Actual hardcore training will be done approx 4 times per week.

 There is absolutely no reason why we can't all get good results in this period. Obviously in a perfect world we would all have home gyms full of great equipment and lot's of free weights. I think we can all maintain most of our size and improve body composition over the next few weeks/months. We could even grow if we put the effort in but as I have already posted my goal is to lean up and improve my cardiovascular fitness. I want to prime my body for when I have access to the gym again and I will add in hormones and put some quality muscle on. My goals have definitely changed in regards to how much water/fat I am prepared to put on whilst growing.

 Anyway my training the other day was very high volume and felt great. I like to do that after a long break. I don't recommend it to others as most would probably be better just easing into things but occasionally I personally like to push my body hard so that was approx 2 hours of training and 30 mins of cardio afterwards. The really cheap bands I bought without handles are my favourite and I use them more than the more expensive ones. Literally cheap pieces of elastic but you can do so much with them. It would be worthwhile me getting some longer bands (most common) that are are connected so I can do squats etc but mine are just marketed for pilates and yoga  They can take alot of tenson but when doing calf presses I snapped one of them but it's not too bad as now it means I have 4 bands instead of 3  

 I basically just stand on one side of the band and wrap it around my hand and can perform pretty much everything like that. For rowing movements I used 2 bands and put them through a lock on my window and could perform various standing rows like that. After the bands I use my db and also bodyweight movements. My workout included...

 Resistance Band shoulder stretches, shoulder presses, front raises, lateral raises, bi-cep curls, hammer curls, standing tri-cep extensions (2 variations), rear delt raises, back rows (high, medium and low).
 DB back rows, bi-cep curls, hammer curls, concentration curls, overhead tri-cep extensions, skull crushers, squats, stiff leg deadlifts, split squats, calf raises.
 Push Ups.
 Stretches.
 Cardio.

 Today I done similar but no push ups. 

 For calves on both days I done some unilateral sets going from right to left and repeated with no rest. Then I done 2 feet at a time for very high reps. Literally over 200 reps for 1 or 2 sets. I play about and the burn is crazy. I will do reps were I squeeze and hold at the top for a few secs then swop over to ones were I squeeze but don't hold and come back down and to a tibialis raise so bring my toes up off the floor and squeeze. Then I will do reps were I don't come fully back down (touch the floor) and I always play about with rep speed through the giant set. Basically changing it up after every 10-20 reps but never resting. My calves were sore for days after the 1st session and looked much fuller. I don't have any steps in my apartment (could use a book) but I will go outside on the stairs and do some on there to get a good negative stretch some days.

 Now a key thing I am doing is utilizing cardio to train my legs. You will definitely be able to hold onto leg fullness by doing this if you don't have access to db's/barbells. I will also start doing days with loads of squats to failure to hit my legs hard. But I have an exercise bike at home and if you do you can use it to your advantage. My bike has 32 levels to give an indication. The first day I done 30 mins cardio but for 20 mins straight I cycled on level 32 at a steady/slow pace. That was brutal but manageable even for me were my fitness isn't the best right now. My legs when I got off were super pumped and felt like I had done a hard session with weights.

 Now my 2nd approach is amazing and I recommend you all do the same. It's simply HIT training but you get what you put in. Meaning for the working periods you need to put everything into it. I done 4 blasts for 30 secs which may not sound much but it was harder than the most brutal leg sessions I do. The key is the resistance and pushing through the pain. The key is your all out blasts and putting everything into them like you would a working set with weights. Do them like someone has a gun to your head and you have to put everything you have into them. The resting period isn't important you simply want to get your heart rate down but don't rush yourself. When I felt ready I would wait until 20 secs past the minute so let's say 8:20 as an example. I would start pedalling fast at that time and would get the resistance up to level 32 by 8:30 and then it would be all out until about 9:00. Then I would come down to about level 8 but later on it was more like 5 due to the pain. This is about working your legs and not so much cardiovascular fitness. I didn't fail because of my cardio I failed simply due to my legs. So you don't have to do this over and over just go in as hard as you can and after 4-8 blasts call it a day. I was practically crying at the end and when I got off the bike I couldn't stand up properly. Obviously it's the 1st time in ages I have done this so I will get better each time but literally do it until you are crying in pain. My legs were so pumped and felt like I had just done a triple drop set with hack squats.

 Now I have the motivation again so I am looking forward to getting this waist down. I am looking ok though and fairly lean I just need to sharpen up alittle. Get in a 100% routine then simply start adding in calories and some drugs to pack on solid muscle. My diet today was...

 Protein plant cereal with blueberries, raspberries and coconut milk.
 4 whole eggs, 2 pieces of super thin steak and toasted walnut bread (had steak and fried egg sandwiches).
 Train (intra EAA's).
 2 scoops of synthepure, pineapple, oats and mixed berries.
 Minced Beef with mushrooms and beans.
 Minced Beef with mushrooms and beans.
 Protein shake and peanut butter.

 Nothing perfect and I will probably fade out the cereal soon and have eggs as my 1st meal. I have also snacked on some fruit today as well (grapes, clementine and half an avocado). I will add in more greens and I will lower things slightly over time if I need to (no snacking comes first).

 As well as the training and cardio I have taken Flex out 3 times today for approx 2 hours total so I have been fairly active. Now it's just time to be consistent with it all and I will be looking sharp in a few weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good but I guess you could state I have been a bit unlucky. Well not unlucky as I obviously pushed training too hard the last time I updated. The day after training I woke up and all my ribcage (back and front) was extremely sore. I am 100% certain it's from the intense cardio I done. I didn't train with the bands that hard especially when doing back and I have never had this injury before. I must have strained my intercostal muscles between my ribs when I was going crazy on the bike. It's hard to explain but it felt like my ribs had been crushed/squeezed in. It was surprisngly bad and I struggled to get up from a lying position and was in a lot of pain. It lasted about 1 week as well which surprised me. As a result I didn't train and just took it easy and got lazy again.

The last few days I had planned to train but didn't so tonight I said to myself just start and be productive so I trained for about 90 mins starting at midnight which will fuck up my routine but it's not like it makes much difference at his time. From now on I will do some form of training everyday (as I posted last time). Tonight was mainly abs, some arms, pushups and calves. I hadn't done abs in awhile so I started with them and pushed it with multiple sets to failure. Arms were just with my light db with 25 reps sets rotating left to right and about 5 movements each. Push ups with different hand positions and abotu 10 sets to failure so I pushed it. Calves were multiple unilateral sets with my db then a giant set with both legs of over 300 reps changing form every 25-10 reps. I finished calves with some donkey calf raises. At the end were my usual stretches to keep my lower back loose.

I will do some band and db work tomorrow and intense cardio. I did actually did cardo the other day and it felt great. Only issue my gf has somehow managed to break the seat on my exercise bike so it's stuck on the lowest setting and I am 6ft 2 so it's far from ideal. It also makes it harder for me to generate power but it's still fine. As I was recovering from my injury I did do the same HIT style but instead of highs on level 32 I kept it at 28 and would go down to level 5 when trying to lower my heart rate. Although I done 5 intervals this time and after the 5th I kept it on level 10 for 3 or 4 mins and it was brutal. I genuinely felt like crying and would involuntary laugh but I love the feeling of pushing myself that way. When I stopped my legs totally gave and were pumped up back to front. I plan to do this every week even when I am back in the gym as it's a new way to push myself and I can see how effective it would be especially when combined with effective weight training.

I have ended up just using 150mg test e every 5 days and will stick at that dose. Even with minimal training I am holding ok but due to the many takeaways I noticed my stomach getting softer. When your abs go it makes such a big difference to your overall look because the rest of me hasn't changed a great deal just downsized slightly. So now I can train daily and my nutrition is on point I know my waist will tighten up super fast and I will look much sharper. I am not too bothered about downsizing because within 2 weeks of being on blast again and upping protein and being in the gym I will be back to normal so it's nothing major. The next month or so is just about getting in very good condition and getting my cardiovascular fitness up. My diet today consisted of...

4 whole eggs, 100g lean pork, onions, mushrooms, peppers and walnut bread.
1 apple, 1 kiwi, oats, mixed berries, 2 scoops of synthepure and water.
Beef mince, pineapple and basmati rice.
INTRA- 4 scoops of EAA's.
2 protein puddings, 1 banana, grapes and strawberries.  
Beef mince, beans, rice, mushrooms, tomatoes and spinach.

Snacks have been 2 squares of 87% dark chocolate before I trained and strawberries after a few of my meals.

Eating like the above when I am training daily will have me looking sharp fairly quickly. I tend to carb cycle so some days will be higher than others and I will throw in some low days. My low days are done with pretty much getting rid of rice (and beans) but keeping fruit in. Depending upon the meals I may also just stick to mainly low carb high fibre fruits (berries) but will throw in some pineapple and kiwi.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been meaning to post for a few days. I trained hard 2 days in a row then had a few days off. I find it hard to motivate myself to train at home which is stupid. On the few days I had off I told myself every night that I would get up and train fasted but never did. I am sure many can relate but I sometimes wish I had the up and go of some people but I will work on that. I write it is stupid because within 10 mins of training I always feel amazing and have a great workout. I have been using some pre workout powder before sessions to help matters recently. All my sessions tend to be high volume and cover my entire body so the preworkout powder definitely comes in handy. Today I got up and I had 1 scoop of Excelsior and ended up training fasted for about 2 hours.

Resistance bands... various movements (back, shoulders, arms etc).
DB... various movements (arms, shoulders, back etc).
Suitcase... I put my 7.5kg db and some filled water bottles into a suitcase and done some heavy weight bi-cep curls, front raises and lateral raises.
Push ups.
Abs.
Bodyweight and DB... Calf Raises, Stiff Leg Deadlifts, Squats, Split Squats, Lunges etc.
Stretches.

No cardio today but I have been doing it every other training day. The same thing and HIT with the blasts lasting approx 30 secs on level 32 with maximum power and then I get my heart rate down on level 5. I usually end after a blast on level 32 and put it down to level 10 and pedal at a steady but moderate pace for about 3-5 mins which is complete torture. I genuinely struggle to get off the bike when I finish and I can't walk but it feels amazing. The only issue is the seat is broken and I can't lift it up so it's on the lowest setting. It's too much tension for my knees and they have hurt occasionally after sessions which they never do so I know I can't carry on doing the same. When the gym reopens I will just have to do my cardio there and keep home sessions minimal and less intense (steady state on approx level 10).

Today included a lot of sets and I was drenched in sweat at the end. Push ups are multiple sets of 30-10 reps using different hand positions and techniques. Although I am trying to increase the number of reps I can do in one set. At the end of push ups I rested for a few mins and tried a max rep set and got 59 reps. I saw Kali Muscle get over 100 reps and I definitely think I can beat that over time. It's only about the 6th day of doing them in years so I will continue to progress.

I added in HCG mainly for cosmetic reasons and literally because the vial has been in my fridge for years so I figured just use it. I am doing 500iu every 5 days and I dose it the night before my 150mg test e injections. 

A few days ago I ordered a pair of 20kg dumbbells. A bit late but I saw them online and they were only $60 and free shipping so I will have them soon. I can use the suitcase with heavy objects in but 2 db's are much easier for obvious reasons so will definitely come in handy. My training has been great at home but I am getting a bit bored of the bands. I am still waiting for my other bands to come as well.

Tomorrow I will do more of the same but less volume and cardio at the end.


----------



## Elvia1023

I ran out of some of my main supplements and never bother reordering. I will add some back in fairly soon but I am in no rush plus I am on more of a budget these days. I am still taking fish oil, collagen plus superfoods, multi vitamin/greens/fruit powder, vitamin c and melatonin. It's still 5 products but I am missing some of my big formulas so I will be dropping some from my current list and add in some good formulas in the near future. I plan to get 1-2 good cholesterol products and I will add carditone back in for blood pressue control when I blast again.

 My diet right now is pretty much all clean and full of fruit and some vegetables. I have balanced macros but keep an eye on carbs and fats but nothing is exact just yet. However I will now start having some lower carb days and keeping fat to a certain limit. I have also upped protein recently as it was very low and will gradually increase it over the foreseeable future.

 The only frozen food I buy are some vegetables and mixed berries. The rest is all fresh and I go to the shops every 2-3 days to stock up. I wrote down every item I bought last time I food shopped to give an indication of everything I eat...

 3 Beef Mince (750g total).
 2 Lamb Mince (500g total).
 2 packs of eggs (12 in total).
 Walnut bread (400g).
 3 packs of raspberries (750g in total).
 4 packs of strawberries (2kg in total).
 Roma Tomatoes (800g in total).
 2 packs of mushrooms (600g in total).
 1 pack of onions (1kg).
 Asparagus (1kg)
 1 pack of peppers (red, yellow and green).
 1 pack of kiwi.
 Bananas (6).
 2 tins of beans.
 2 pineapples.
 2 tins of mandarins in juice.
 1kg cottage cheese.
 6 protein puddings.
 83% dark chocolate.
 2 cold fitness coffees.

 My nutrition today has consisted of...

 INTRA... 4 scoops of EAA's. When I wrote fasted earlier I just meant when starting but I drank aminos during.
 2 scoops of whey isolate (synthepure), pineapple, oats, mixed berries, asparagus and water.
 Beef, pineapple and basmati rice.
 Lamb mince, mushrooms, garlic, onions, tomatoes, cherry tomatoes and asparagus in a toscano sauce with wholegrain pasta.
 Lamb mince, mushrooms, garlic, onions, tomatoes, cherry tomatoes and asparagus in a toscano sauce with wholegrain pasta.
 4 whole eggs and walnut bread.

 I will also have a large protein shake before I go to sleep.


----------



## Elvia1023

Here is a pic I took of my dinner last night. This was beef mince, beans, mushrooms, onions, tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, asparagus and basmati rice.


----------



## Elvia1023

Here are 2 great songs to listen to when doing intense cardio...


DJ Tiesto - Adagio For Strings - YouTube








Faithless - Insomnia (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023

Over the years I have had various breaks (drugs, diet and training) and I have learnt a lot from them. Now I haven't covered every possible scenario but I feel I can safely form conclusions about my body and how it reacts in these situations. I find once you have built a base and carried weight around for awhile it's very easy to maintain. You constantly read on the forums how building and maintaining are very different and that is so true. Our bodies can also respond to new stimuli.

I have only trained about 7 times over the last 5-6 weeks and it's mainly been with bodyweight, bands, 1 x 7.5kg db and an exercise bike. On top of that my diet has been very inconsistent. I have also been on 150mg test every 5+ days. I have pretty much held everything but my midsection is slightly softer/wider but that is mainly diet related. If anything my legs have actually improved from when I started training at home. Which is good and bad considering I abuse my legs in the gym  My calves really response well to higher reps and the way I utilize the exercise bike has been great for me. Obviously it hasn't been that long but I have also barely trained so I know if I had done more I would only look better for it. I often hear how you can't build muscle with lighter weight but there are various techniques you can use to your advantage. 

One area I haven't trained well is my back as I pretty much never bothered but I could have started doing pull ups outside and set up a pullover movement with my bands or a towel... basically been more inventive but I never bothered as I figured a short break wouldn't be major. Although I have done a variety of banded rows and they are good but I need to put more effort into things. Even unilateral banded rows are great and of course when I get my heavier db's I can start doing various rows. I could have also done suitcase rows so it was mainly just me switching off my back movements but I will start being more inventive until the gyms open back up.

Anyway all things considered I am doing pretty well but I need to start training more frequently. I train high volume and it takes it out of me so I usually rest for 2-3 days but I will change that. As I posted awhile back upper/lower days would make more sense so I can increase frequency whilst the daily volume is lowered.

You obviously need to train but my point of this post is mainly how even with basic training maintenance is very easy for me. The same for diet as well. However when I come off all aas that is when my body usually falls apart. Granted I have been guilty of overtraining in the past when coming off but I really do notice a massive difference. It's pretty much impossible to hold your physique/look when your test has crashed even if training hard and dieting well. That trt dose and most importantly no crash makes things so much easier. Not many guys come off everything and if they do it's for 1 month or so which is nothing. I hear about guys coming off and loading up on pct drugs which is also not the same has coming completely off.

Moving forward just more of the same but more training and keep my diet the way it has been. If I do that I will continue to lean out and be in a great position for when the gyms reopen. I am smaller but looking fairly lean now. When I get pumped up I have a similar look to before. I just need to tighten up more then in a few weeks I will be in a perfect position to blow up


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I trained for about 1 hour 45 mins. It was the usual stuff so I started with bands for upper body. The bands I have are very short and not really used for lower body exercises. I can do a few but they are not long bands you see everyone using for squats and deadlifts etc. So I mainly just train upper body with those. I prefer using my db for squats, split squats, stiff leg deadlifts and calf raises etc. So it was upper body using bands and my db then onto push ups then abs. Lower body was all db and bodyweight movements. I kept the volume lower for legs but did a few sets of paused squats to failure. I like to do calf raises before the exercise bike so I stretched first then done many sets of calf raises. I used my db for unilateral sets then both legs. I finished with a massive set of bodyweight donkey calf raises using various techniques. Then it was time for the exercise bike.

 Obviously the exercise bike is great cardio but the primary reason I use it is to train my legs. Today I started with a warm up on levels 1, 3 then 5 and that lasted 5 mins. Then just after 5:20 when it's on level 5 I start to pedal as fast and powerful as possible. By the time it's on 5:30 I want to be on the max level of 32. Then I simply pedal as hard as possible until 6:00 and I lower the level back to 5. My only concern is getting my heart rate back down because it's the blasts that I am concentrating on. I usually give myself 1:20 or 2:20 until I blast again. Today the blast finished at around 6:00 and I started pedalling as fast as possible again by 7:20 increasing the level to 32 until 8:00. Then I done a 3rd blast at 10:20 and finished at 11 then lowered to level 10 this time and pedalled for 3 mins until 14:00 before doing a short cool down of 1:00 so I finished on 15:00. Even the 1:00 cool down on a low level was torture. Interestingly by the time I started the first blast at 5:20-5:30 I had only burnt 35 calories warming up and when I looked at 6:00 I had burnt 87 so that is 52 calories in 30 seconds. Now I can't state my bike is accurate but I found that interesting and whilst it's impossible to record all numbers beause I was pushing it to the max I recall burning around 50 calories for every 30 sec blast.

 My diet today was more relaxed but I controlled portion sizes. Well it was fine it's just my girlfriend ordered pizza but I didn't get anything. Although I had 2 slices of her pizza so nothing major. As long as you portion control you can still eat things like pizza and get good results. I don't even like pizza much so it was a one off. The rest of my meals have been standard. I haven't ate that much today so calories are fairly low. My meals today have been...

 4 whole eggs with 150g lean pork on toasted walnut bread.
 Cottage cheese with grapefruit.
 INTRA- 4 scoops of EAA's.
 50g synthepure, oats, pineapple, kiwi, banana, mixed berries and water.
 2 slices of pizza.
 Beef mince, tomatoes, aubergine and asparagus in a tomato, zucchini and aubergine sauce.


----------



## Elvia1023

My last meal was beef mince, tomatoes, aubergine and asparagus in a tomato, zucchini and aubergine sauce.

​





​


----------



## Elvia1023

I suffer from really bad tinnitus so I have to be very careful with loud music. However it's such an amazing tool especially for the gym. I like hard tracks from different genres when doing cardio. They really make a difference when you are pushing it for longer periods.

I go for the opposite when lifting heavy weights though. Well I don't listen to any music in the gym but if I ever need motivation beforehand I will put something on when getting ready for the gym. You can't beat Hans Zimmer including soundtracks from The Last Samurai, The Dark Knight Trilogy and The Da Vinci Code (Chevaliers De Sangreal)...

(If it doesn't work go to 51:00)


Hans Zimmer - Live Concerts Ultimate Cut - YouTube


----------



## Concreteguy

Elvia1023 said:


> Here is a pic I took of my dinner last night. This was beef mince, beans, mushrooms, onions, tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, asparagus and basmati rice.



Holly shit that looks GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elvia1023

My waist has shrunk a lot in the last week or so. I done that by simply reducing calories. Just the most basic approach of eating less meals of the same foods. For the best results I would keep to small and frequent meals with high protein and carbs around training and some healthy fats usually in the first and last meals. However, recently I have done none of that and everything is balanced I have just simply cut down to 3-4 meals per day of the usual stuff. I have even had a few bad foods but just ate small amounts so a deficit will always work and it's not like I am going to drop loads of muscle in 1 week. My protein has only been approx 150g some days but that's fine for me to maintain muscle. We can often get very technical with things but it's often not needed especially in the short term.

My gym reopens on the 11th May so only 9 more days. That is a perfect amount of time for me to start where I want to be. None of my training equipment has still not come which is annoying. I will probably get my new db's a few days before the gym opens up  In the meantime I have been doing the same sort of workouts each time. If I want to lift heavier I put my 1 db and some water bottles in a suitcase. I have done a lot of pushups and they have helped keep my upper body looking relatively sharp. I had the same rib pain after cardio last week so I had to rest again because it was really bad. I will monitor things but will be doing another intense bike session tomorrow at some point.

I am still at 150mg test e every 5 days but I did start 2iu hgh. I dosed it on/off for 1 week then done 3 days in a row then gave up as I was so tired. I figured on lockdown tiredness isn't so bad and maybe I could dose past it but it's so extreme for me. I think I will start blasting shortly after the gym's reopen. I could get results blasting with home workouts but I want to start off with a bang. I am thinking test, eq and adrol and hopefully I am ok with the eq. I will start low and taper up if I am ok with it. Otherwise it will be test and primo (maybe npp as well). Humalog will be used around workouts later on and high dosed igf-1 lr3 will definitely be added at some point as well. My plan is to use high doses around certain training days with a massive amount of carbs. This summer I want to be lean, vascular but as big and full as possible.


----------



## Elvia1023

Concreteguy said:


> Holly shit that looks GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks. I have been keeping my meals fairly basic recently. I always try to add greens and some vegetables but usually keep it to the same type of foods most of the time. I go through quite a lot of asparagus, mushrooms, onions and tomatoes. The beans with mince is a fav of mine. I also love tomatoe and basil sauce with beef mince and usually add the same sort of veg to that. I put a variety of spices in everything as well.

I done the same meal as the one you quoted yesterday...





The other day I also done beef mince, tomatoes, aubergine and asparagus in a toscano sauce covered in grana padano cheese...





Later on I had a chicken, mushroom, red pepper and noodle soup in a tomatoe, miso, chilli and garlic broth...





Today I done a chicken, mushroom, asparagus and noodle soup in a chicken broth but forgot to take a picture


----------



## Concreteguy

All kidding aside. If I could cook meals like this above, I would have another 20lbs on me by now. Well done buddy!


----------



## Elvia1023

Concreteguy said:


> All kidding aside. If I could cook meals like this above, I would have another 20lbs on me by now. Well done buddy!



Thanks. I have been doing the opposite recently and just trying to tighten up. I am still eating my usual meals but just eating less of them. I will start to ramp things up soon though.


----------



## Elvia1023

My gf wanted me to do a home workout with her today. It was just a bodyweight one for women and I said I would do it for about 20-30 mins to warm up. It was good because it's something I never usually do. Very easy but good for warming up, burning calories, improving balance and co-ordination etc. Now I knew my delts were messed up but doing the workout really showed me how bad they have become. There were times I had to extend my arms out and hold them and I was in agony just doing that. I don't usually have any shoulder issues but they have started hurting over the last few months so it's something I will monitor. I know what I have to do and when I am back in the gym I will keep pressing to higher reps. I also need to lay off the pushups especially with my hands placed high.

Training today was great and after the above I done a variety of movements. Pretty much what I usually do minus the push ups. Although today was more leg focused with lot's of one legged stiff leg deadlifts with my one db. I rotated between deadlifts and squats. I also done some pistol squats which are brutal. Then some glute/ham raises on the floor. For calves I done a variety of raises including some seated bodyweight calf raises which are great. When doing calves with bodyweight or my 1 db I tend to just rotate through movements and have no rest between sets. Upper body was the usual but I added in some pull ups and to do them at home I just put a towel at the top of a door and bend my knees and pull up like that and I couldn't manage many reps so done multiple sets to failure with low reps. I also done some unilateral band rows and the way I have it set up really increases the resistance. Today I included quite a few sets for traps as well with the heaviest sets I used a suitcase with my db and some filled water bottles inside for unilateral reps. 

My nutrition today has been very basic. I trained fasted with 1 scoop of Excelsior and no EAA's as I need to order more. Post workout I had a synthepure smoothie with 2 apples, 1 kiwi, mixed berries and water. For the next 3 meals I had the same thing because I made a large serving in my pan and divided it into 3. That included pasta, beef mince, yellow peppers, tomatoes and asparagus in a tomato, zucchini and aubergine sauce. My last meal was cottage cheese with blueberries and walnuts.

Tomorrow I plan to do some intense cardio and abs. I am also going to add in 3ml synthetine preworkout and start using that daily. That always helps with fat loss and increases my vascularity. I need to order some bits as well for my next blast


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been taking it fairly easy recently. Training has been good but nothing too intense a part from the cardio I have been doing (approx 2 times per week). I have started doing yoga as well on some days. I trained with my bands/db/bodyweight yesterday for about 45 mins then done 1 hour of yoga. That yoga was fairly challenging and I was soaked in sweat by the end of it.

 My gym finally opens tomorrow so it will be full steam ahead. Although for the first week or so I am going to stick to higher reps and not overdo the weights for all movements just to allow my body to ease into things. There are various restrictions in place and it won't be 24/7 but as long as I avoid peak times I should be ok. I go to 2 gyms and for 1 the changing rooms are all closed but the other allows showering only. In one they will take my temperature upon entry so I am best avoiding certain supplements around training. I haven't decided but I will probably end up doing a modified version of push, pull, legs for my routine as I want to separate body parts and I like covering the whole body in 3 training days. I will adjust frequency but I think I am going to push things so at the height of summer will be training approx 6 days per week so I cover all areas twice per week.

 I am thinking I will start with test p, test c, eq and adrol. I need to order some eq and adrol and extra test before I will start blasting. I will probably start with something like 50mg test p daily with 250mg test c per week. I will up the test c to approx 500mg so that will be approx 850mg total. Adrol will be 50mg pre workout but I may try 100mg later on. I will run the adrol in very short cycles so probably 2 weeks on 2 off and 2 on. Eq I have to be careful with so I want to see how I am with it as it's given me anxiety in the past so I will start with 1 inj of approx 50mg and go from there. If I am ok I will probably move up slowly to a max of 450mg per week. On top of the aas I also have IGF-1 LR3 that will be added to my pack and I plan to trial it to see how good it is. If it's good I know how to maximize it's effectiveness and that involves taking it when extremely insulin sensitive and combining it with a large amount of carbs. I will incorperate some fasting in the future but more on that at a later date.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been the gym 3 out of 4 days now and I have done 1 rotation of push (with calves and cardio), pull (with abs) and legs (with cardio). Every workout has mainly been for pump only and no sets to complete failure. I have lifted moderate weight so in no way am I pushing things just to get my body used to heavier lifting again. I will build up the intensity over the weeks.

My strength on push day was right down which was surprising to me. There is a heavy chest press and I usually do 4-5 plates per side. Anyway I had 2 plates per side thinking I will do 25 slow reps then I may go up to 2.5 plates. I literally failed by 15 reps so I definitely need a few weeks to get my strength back up. Most other movements were not to failure and just pumping as much blood into the muscle as possible. 

Every day has been fairly high volume so far. Things are feeling good. Although my lower back has felt off recently (last few weeks) and it's due to not training much. After doing abs it was really bad the next day and why I had it off. I need to be careful especially with leg/knee raise movements. Today it was legs and I had 1 scoop of Excelsior on a fairly empty stomach so I felt amazing. Nothing too heavy but I kept the pace fast and just tried to get a great pump...

Leg Press Calf Presses (unilateral and both)... multiple hard sets and I threw in some bodyweight standing calf raises, seated calf raises and stretches in between sets.
Seated Leg Curls (unilateral and both)... a few good pump sets with stretches between sets.
Stiff Leg Smith Deadlifts... 2 good high rep sets getting a good stretch only with 30kg per side (my lower back felt good).
Hip Abductors... 1 good set.
Hip Adductors... 1 good set.
Horizontal Leg Press... a few decent high rep sets going up to only 140kg. I ended with 1 set of 30 slow reps using 3 different foot positions of 10 reps each.
Leg Extensions... a few good pump sets. I was doing bodyweight squats and walking lunges between sets as well.
Stretches (mainly for lower back).
Spin Bike... approx 10 mins of intervals using maximum power for the ultimate pump.

Tomorrow it will be push day. I only done calves the other day because it was my first day back and I added alsorts in. This time it will just be push and maybe some cardio. Then pull with abs then legs for another 3 day rotation. Probably more of the same and mainly going for pump but slightly increasing the intensity. After a few rotations I will start to really up the weight and get as strong as possible. 

I have just ordered some test p, test c, eq, adrol and mk-677. I do have some test p and about 10 adrol tabs on me so I could start now but I may just wait until I have everything. Although I am tempted to start 50mg test p daily with 1 adrol preworkout and instead of test c just carry on with my current test e until the vial runs out  I have 3 vials of npp (etc) so there are other possibilities but I would rather stick to the plan. When I was posting the other day I made my new blast up when typing so I don't put much thought into these things and I am fairly easy going but I will stick to the that plan as I prefer to rotate drugs so test c instead of test e and test p for a change and I have 3 vials in stock and eq for a change (and effects) and adrol for the strength and fullness.

I haven't been eating much recently and I have had a few treats. I had some pizza the other night and no surprises I was a bloated mess but also ended up on the toilet for hours. If I posted that look as a starting pic people would be shocked and I would transform because my waist was about 42 inches. It had gone back down by the next day though so I am back to normal. I really have to be careful with what I eat and because it's been awhile the effects were that much worse. Now I will just stick to my clean food at all times as I am serious about this now. That pizza has put me off cheat food for awhile  I will be ensuring all areas are covered over the next few months in order to keep my waist tight as I try to fill up all over as much as possible. I will go into more detail at a later date but it includes fasting, carb timing, igf-1 lr3, insulin, digestive enzymes, vacuums, nitric oxide expanders, syntherol, pre/probiotics, ab training etc.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going really good now. I have trained 7 out of 9 days. I am in my 3rd rotation of Push, Pull and Legs. My intensity is increasing as the days go by. My strength is slowly climbing but I am still very weak (especially pressing) compared to a few months ago. Even with the increased intensity the D O M S has been bad from the start especially in my legs. D O M S in all muscles but mainly quads then after the 2nd session hamstrings. I have started going to failure but in higher rep ranges and most are not what I would call crazy gun to your head sets were I go until I can't move the weight at all. As the weight is lower I tend to do more working sets so I am increasing the volume of hard sets to compensate for not hitting big weight in the lower rep ranges. Although I am generally just training at a faster pace and enjoying the higher volume but I will adjust things as I move along.

I just added 50mg test p 2 days ago and there are a few reasons for that. I can sometimes get pip from test p so that was one reason but it's completely painless so I am going to start dosing 100mg eod instead. It just saves injecting it daily and I will also add in test c at 250mg every 4 days now so I can dose them together. I just ordered so I will have the test c soon. I can just use test e for now so will do the same dose. I have also added in 50mg adrol preworkout today so that should help matters greatly. So starting from now it will be 850mg test and 350mg adrol per week. I am only going to run the adrol for 2-3 weeks and I will add it back after a short break.

My diet is still fairly relaxed in the sense of calories and I am not pushing anything. The added hormones will improve condition and I will start increasing calories gradually... well not gradually to be fair as I know I can jump up quickly and if I adhere to everything and I will just get fuller without putting on any bodyfat. I know my metabolism will start firing more with training in the gym, increased food, added hormones and being more active through the day. It's time to get things moving fast now as I have gone backwards over the last few months. I will sort out a pic sometime tomorrow.

Most of my meals have been similar recently. Lot's of variations of beef mince dishes with different sauces (usually tomatoe based). I like to use a tomatoe based sauce due to the taste, versatility and the low calorie content. That usually comes with a variety of vegetables, beans, rice or pasta. I have been having more chicken recently and that will be upped now. I tend to have that with vegetables and rice. I am sure I will have chicken, peppers, asparagus and rice at least once daily from now on. 

Today I made a really nice chicken dish with basmati rice. The chicken was cooked with red peppers, courgette in an oyster sauce with added aromat, cinnamon, paprika and chilli pepper. I didn't take a picture but I have a few pics of meals I have had recently.

Beef mince with tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, mushrooms (white and brown), white asparagus, courgette, yellow peppers in arrabbiata sauce (tomatoe, garlic and red chilli pepper) with rigate pasta...





Takeaway Burger with bacon and cheesy fries...





Beef mince with tomatoes, mushrooms, green asparagus, yellow peppers in a tomatoe and basil sauce with gluten free penne pasta...


----------



## Elvia1023

It was PULL today and I really pushed it hard. I kept the pace high and went heavier than last time but still tried to keep the reps over 10 per set. Pretty much my usual exercises before the lockdown so incline bench rear delt flyes, incline bench db rows (high and medium), pulldowns, seated cable rows (both arms and unilateral), barbell shrugs (front and back) and lower back extensions. I started the day with approx 15 mins of hard abs. I believe it's useful/important to train abs when training back. I usually keep the weight minimal for abs. When training I visualize more so "burning" opposed to "growing" when it comes to abs. Bi-ceps were at the end and I didn't have much time so were very fast paced and involved a few working drop sets and a variety of movements in 10-15 mins (standing db curls, db hammer curls (2 variations), db preacher curl (2 variations), reverse cable curls, spider curls and wrist curls.

I have just injected 100mg test p with approx 250mg test e. I will repeat the 100mg test p eod and the 250mg test e every 4 days. I dosed 50mg adrol preworkout earlier and I felt a bit ill mid session so I assume it was that. I doubt it was my pre workout so I am sure it was the adrol as it's a common thing when I use it. A slight ill feeling but nothing too bad so it won't effect my diet. Although I am surprised it has occured so quickly but it's a factor (there are a few) as to why I only run adrol in very short cycles and I usually keep the dose at 50mg per day.

I had some quick pics taken about 30 mins post workout when I got home. Not very good but fine considering the last few months. Now I am on a good path (no more takeaways ) and just started my cycle a few days ago so I will change fast. So all things considered I am fairly happy with this not so impressive look. I am 6ft 2 and not sure of my current weight but I expect to be about 15 pounds heavier in a few weeks. Plus yes I really need a shave 





I should have mentioned I expect to be 15 pounds up in a few weeks but also look leaner as well. I think even just shaving will probably knock 3% bf from me  I can tell my body wants to fill up as I have lost a lot of fullness but it will come back.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have just trained legs and I am destroyed. I didn't even go heavy for most movements but I didn't rest more than 40 secs between any sets and trained for about 1 hour and 20 mins like that. Ended up on the spin bike and pumped my legs up as much as possible. I used the same exercises as last time so calf presses, seated db calf raises, seated leg curls (unilateral and both), smith stiff leg deadlifts, horizontal leg press, leg extensions and spin bike. I will start pushing the weight much more now as I am a few sessions in. 

Today I feel like having a lot of fruit so going to include it in every meal. I only had 5 hours sleep last night so I want to get much more tonight as I am ready to attack my next PUSH day tomorrow. I am definitely in a good place mentally because everytime I finish a workout I look forward to the next one. Although I strained my right trap from the heavier barbell shrugs yesterday but it will heal fast. I also added MK-677 to my order so when I get it I will see if I can last on 10mg per day. The 50mg preworkout adrol made me feel a little ill today and I had no appetite post workout. I am probably going to have a few protein fruit smoothies as they go down easy and I love the taste. My next one will be made with synthepure, pineapple, kiwi, oats, mixed berries and water.

I am on next to no supplements now but I plan to order some as I need to ensure my blood pressure and cholesterol stay as good as possible as I increase my doses. I don't usually come off certain ones but just decided to pretty much drop everything. Right now all I am using are 4 Krill Oil caps and 5ml synthergine (oral) per day. I do use aminos and hbcd's intra workout and I will start adding in extra glutamine now as well. I have just started using a new Amino product called The Amino+ from Myprotein. It is missing 2 of the essential aminos (l-tryptophan and l-phenylalanine) but contains some useful ingredient. I have been using 3 scoops (4.5g leucine etc) with 37.5-50g HBCD's intra workout.

Nutritional Information

Serving Size - 2 scoops (20 g)

Servings Per Container - 20 (400 g)

Active Ingredients

Per Serving

L-Leucine	3 g
L-Isoleucine	1.5 g
L-Valine	1.5 g
L-Glutamine	2 g
L-Citrulline	1 g
L-Tyrosine	1 g
Taurine	1 g
L-Arginine	1 g
L-Lysine	400 mg
L-Threonine	400 mg
L-Histidine	400 mg
L-Methionine 	400 mg
L-Theanine	400 mg
KSM-66® Ashwagandha​	100 mg
AstraGin®  	25 mg
BioPerine®	2.5 mg
Vitamin C	75 mg (94% *)

*NRV (Nutrient Reference Value)


----------



## Elvia1023

I am already fuller and tighter but have a long way to go until I am happy. I have trained everyday this week. The intensity has been building up as well. Obviously we could go crazy 1st day back but it's not the smartest approach. For me like we train to get gradually stronger I also need to train my brain in a way to gradually get more intense. I could go crazy but truth be told it's not fully in me and I am building it up so I don't get injured. Whilst intensity is very genetic if it were easy to create everyone would probably be taking their working sets to the max and clearly 99% people don't. It's not easy to allow yourself to get to that pain threshold and sometimes I simply don't have it.

Yesterday was PULL and I changed it up a bit. Well I added some movements which I wouldn't usually do but my lower back felt fine. They were Smith Rows and then Standing DB Rows supersetted with DB Deadlifts. Most of the heavier db's are closed off now so I could only go up to 30kg db's but I just done higher reps. For the Smith Rows I went up to 50kg per side. For most other back movements I went as heavy as possible because my back was supported. I will see how I am but will try to progress in strength in all movements over the following months. My other gym has heavy db's and plate loaded machines so I will use that gym when training back in the future.

Today was legs and more of the same. As I hit my lower back quite hard the previous day I decided to play it safe and not do any heavy stiff leg deadlifts. I mainly concentrated on seated leg curls for hamstrings. I went heavier for leg press and leg extensions today. I used 90% of the stack for 20 controlled reps of leg extensions. If I was going at 100% I could have grinded out more reps but I still held the isometric contraction until complete failure on the final rep. Next workout it will be the whole stack and then I will higher reps and then I will play about with rep speed. Although most of my future leg workouts will be in my other gym as I have much more room for adding weights to my lifts there. I finished with intervals on the spin bike again and that was brutal.

My body needed calories today so I fed it. After legs I went through about 150g protein, 400g carbs and 60g fat in the space of 5 hours. Most of my meals before bed will mainly consist of protein and fats with some fruit. I want to rest well because tomorrow I plan to hit PUSH and probably in my other gym for the 1st time so I will push the weight to the max now. I done that last time but in the 15+ rep range but this time in the 10-12 rep range. I am moving a long nicely and I hope to be back to my usual strength in another week.

Now part of the reason I stated I needed the calories today was the training frequency but also due to yesterday. I dropped the adrol and was going to have a break but decided last minute to dose Nanodrol preworkout. It states 0.5ml 3 times daily so I thought just use 1ml per day but dose it all preworkout. I dose it and go to the gym and well it was great and I was super full and pumped. However I leave the gym and the nausea builds up and up. I haven't felt that ill in a long time and it lasted all night. Just no appetite whatsoever. I had a shake (Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Gainer) post workout because I had no appetite. Then a few hours later I had 2 protein puddings which are 40g protein and some fruit because both are easy to eat. Then I had another shake made with synthepure, pineapple, oats and mixed berries. I made myself have some cottage cheese and mixed nuts pre bed. I thought the adrol was bad but this was on another level. I dosed 0.5ml today and have been fine but still a bit nausous. I will carry on with 0.5ml and if my appetite is in anyway effected I will drop it straightaway.

Preworkoput today I also dosed 2ml synthetine and 1ml syntheselen in my delt. No pip whatsoever and with my preworkout I felt great in the gym. Intra I had 3 scoops of Amino+ and 50g HBCD's. Tomorrow I am going to add in humalog. My complete workout plan starting tomorrow consists of...

PRE
5iu Humalog
2.5ml synthetine
1 ml syntheselen
0.5ml NanoDrol
1.5 scoops of Preworkout+ (9g citrulline, 4.8g beta alanine, 2.25g betaine, 450mg VASO6, 450mg caffeine etc).
Banana

INTRA
3 scoops (30g) Amino+
60g HBCD's
5g extra (8g total) Glutamine


----------



## Elvia1023

I have trained everyday for nearly 2 weeks now. I don't mind testing the limits but I will obviously pull back on the training frequency soon. Right now I am loving the gym so it's full steam ahead. I am pushing the weights more now so I will have to start incorporating some rest days otherwise I will just burn out. Recently I have put on about 10 pounds and I look just as lean so the water is going in all the right places. Although I do have to be careful with my waist so I will adjust things as I move along. I am trying to eat as much solid protein as I can so I have dropped the nanodrol because it was lowering my appetite.

For PULL yesterday I added in the Smith Rows and DB Rows again. I went up to 3 plates per side (drop off set of 2pps) for the Smith Rows. It's not big weight but for my lower back it is huge weight so I will have to be careful but so far so good. For now I will stick at 3pps and just really focus on the form and squeeze as I know if I just carry on moving up it won't end well. When I go to my other gym I can really push the weight for the plate loaded row machine and will be hitting double the weight as my chest is supported. I was rushing yesterday so I kept my workout fairly basic and it felt great. I always add in unilateral cable rows and go as heavy as possible for approx 10 reps. I also threw in one working set of lat pulldowns (whole weight stack) and some rear delt flyes. For bi-ceps as I didn't have long I just used barbell curls and barbell reverse curls going up to 20kg per side. Bi-ceps is one area I don't really push the weight on these days as I get better results with moderate weight and higher reps and squeezing as hard as possible during every rep. I will still push the weight for db hammer curls and some other movements but you won't see my attempting 2pps EZ bar curls like I used to do when I was younger 

Today was Legs and I felt great. Preworkout I dosed 5iu humalog, 2.5ml synthetine, 1ml syntheselen and 1 scoop of excelsior. Intra I had 3 scoops of Amino+, 60g HBCD's and 5g added glutamine. I have been training in the same gym recently and it's very limited for equipment. I have to be careful with various free weight heavy leg movements but I work very well around it. I done many sets of smith calf raises supersetted with bodyweight raises and some db seated calf raises. For hams it was mainly unilateral db stiff leg deadlifts and ham/glute focused leg press. Hip adductors then some DB Squats and leg extensions. Today was fairly fast paced with 1 working set per movement (excluding calves). I finished on the spin bike doing intervals which is always brutal for me. The pump I get from my preworkout stack is crazy and that was my main aim for today.

I won't go into all the details but I am thinking eq may not be worth trying. If I did get anxiety from it I don't have anything (came off my SSRI after approx 7 years on it) to help with that so I would rather not risk it. Anyone who has had bad social anxiety will know how horrible it is and I don't want to be struggling through it. I recall last time after dosing eq in the night having horrible social anxiety the next day so I dosed 10mg citalopram and it calmed me down. Citalopram takes weeks to build up but it's onset is fast. It has helped me during a few panic attacks so I would rather have it on hand before testing my response to eq. I have 2 vials of NPP so I may add that instead at 50mg eod (with 100mg test p) and just up it to 100mg eod so I am on 350mg of both plus the 500mg test c.

My diet hasn't been perfect but it's solid and I am still progressing so it will only get better. Post workout today I have had 2 meals of chicken, yellow peppers, green asparagus and cherry tomatoes with basmati rice. Each one approx 60g protein, 100g carbs and 10g fat. My next meal will be similar but with slightly higher fats (cottage cheese, fruit, nuts and seeds).

Tomorrow should be PUSH. If I am not well rested I may have a day off. I need to be 100% because it will be pushed to the max now. It's time to add in more aminos now. My planned diet for tomorrow looks like...

20g Amino+ in 1 litre of water.
5 Whole Eggs and Protein Cereal (with nuts and seeds) with coconut milk.
20g Amino+ in 1 litre of water.
Beef mince, pineapple and basmati rice.
INTRA- 30g Amino+ and 60g HBCD's in 1.5 litres of water.
Chicken, green asparagus, yellow peppers, cherry tomatoes and jasmine rice.
20g Amino+ in 1 litre of water.
Chicken, green asparagus, yellow peppers, cherry tomatoes and jasmine rice.
Cottage Cheese with nuts and seeds.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a day off yesterday and it done me good. I also went to bed earlier and tried to sleep as much as possible. Today was PUSH day and I attacked it and tried to go as heavy as possible for all movements for 10+ reps. My gym closes at 10pm now and I lost track of the time so had to rush out so I decided to dose my humalog and synthetine post workout instead. I went with 6iu humalog and 3.5ml synthetine but tomorrow when I dose it preworkout it will be a combo of synthetine and syntheselen. I still had my usual intra shake (already had it ready in the fridge) and when I got home I took Flex out for 30 mins then had the slin and synthetine. Just after I started sipping on a shake made with 50g synthepure, pineapple, oats, mixed berries and coconut milk. That combo tastes amazing and it's probably my favourite shake. As a result I just had 1 chicken meal and that was made with asparagus, peppers and cherry tomatoes with basmati rice. I have only had 2 amino shakes today but I am going to add in a big protein shake pre bed to make up for things. My next meal is cottage cheese but I feel like fruit so instead of nuts and seeds I am going to go with mandarins, blueberries and grapefruit juice. I will add an avocado and some nuts to my shake before bed as well.

Training was hard and I added in a few extra working sets. Approx 90mins preworkout I ate beef mince, pineapple and basmati rice. I decided to eat 1/2 a small watermelon about 45 mins preworkout then just before leaving I had 1.5 scoops of Preworkout+

Warm Up.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets.
DB Front Raises (hammer grip)... 1 working set.
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
High Incline Smith Press... 1 working set (3pps).
Flat DB Flyes... 1 working set.
Machine Press... 2 working sets with approx 45 secs rest in between (hammer then pronated grip).
Chest Dips... 1 working superset (30kg db and bodyweight).
Floor Close Grip Smith Press with deadstops... 1 working drop set (2.5pps, 2pps and 1.5pps).
Standing EZ Bar Tri-cep Extensions supersetted with Cable Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Stretches.

Tomorrow will be PULL and more of the same. I am thinking rear delt flyes, db high rows, smith rows, unilateral cable rows, barbell shrugs and lower back extensions. Biceps will be ez bar curls (normal and reverse), db hammer curls and maybe some wrist curls. I have missed abs recently so I will add them in at some point as well for approx 10 mins. I will shave one day and get some updated pics done.


----------



## Elvia1023

So many updates so I will keep each brief and post more details over the next few days. I have trained brutally hard over the last 3 days so I will probably take a day off tomorrow. I am basically now taking all working sets to the complete limit in the 8-15 rep range. For some leg movements due to current weight restrictions I am doing some higher rep sets and adding in intensity techniques. For example I can't load up the adductor machine due to the gym but they don't mind me throwing some db's on the weight rack. You can only fit 4 small db's in there though so not exactly a lot (10kg x 2 and 9kg x 2). As a result I done a massive drop set for my working set (2 days ago) and I can barely walk today. I also used the horizontal leg press on the lowest setting so as deep as possible and got 23 reps with the full weight rack for very controlled reps which was brutal.

For PUSH yesterday I went up to 3pps for incline presses. I also done some very strict db flyes with 30kg db's. I can only use up to 30kg db's now which is nothing but I make them very strict and as hard as possible so it's plenty of weight. When I go to my other gym I will probably be using nearly double the weight in the future but the form won't be as strict. I also done 3 working sets of chest dips with 20 secs rest between sets. For shoulders it was mainly db lateral raises and standing smith presses. I can't do them in most smith machines because of my height but in this one I can just about do it and they feel great. I went up to 2pps for the standing smith presses. For tri-ceps it was mainly extensions for a change as I usually add in a heavy movement such as close grip bench or skull crushers.

Earlier was PULL and more of the same and I went up to 3pps for smith rows. I could go heavier but I don't need to go over my lower back issues again so for now this is plenty and I will build up gradually over time. Anyway it was all heavy and fast paced and I was destroyed by the end of it.

All year I am usually on certain supplements mainly geared towards cholesterol, blood pressure and the heart in general. Recently I have only been using krill oil and synthergine. However I am adding in some supps and I will go over them in the next few days. They all have a clear purpose and should help maintain certain blood markers as I push things further.

I did fall off my diet recently for 2 days and I know it's bad but I am still progressing well. Since I last posted pics I am up approx 15 pounds. I am looking fuller and fuller but I have a long way to go. I will post more pics soon I just need to shave soon. My hair grows so fast and now I am covered but I hate shaving so always put it off. Even my hands are really hairy now which I don't like especially after getting my hand tattoo as it's black with brown hair on top of it 

As I posted the other week my issue is I didn't have a clear goal. I wanted to get huge and then cut for summer but after everything happened I have been a bit in the middle. Now the plan is just to get as full and dense as possible without gaining body fat. Then I will probably cut back for the end of summer but try to remain as full as possible.

I am not adding in eq but I added npp in. Right now I am dosing 1ml test p and 0.5ml npp eod and test c at 1ml every 4 days. So every 8 days I am on 900mg test and 200mg npp. I will taper the npp dose up to 100mg eod so 400mg every 8 days. No orals for now but I will add in 40mg tbol soon for 2 weeks. I am using approx 2.5ml synthetine and 1ml syntheselen preworkout. Soon I will add in IGF-1 LR3


----------



## Elvia1023

I had yesterday off and today I trained legs and feel like I have been run over by a car  I am feeling good but I definitely need a good sleep. My lower back has been feeling ok recently and I have been testing it with movements I would usually avoid. I am not going really heavy but still if you said to me 1 year ago I would be doing stiff leg deadlifts and smith squats in the same workout I would be surprised. I am careful with my form though and it makes a big difference. For the squats I try to make the movement straight up and down. I also have my heels elevated and my stance is about shoulder width because if it were any narrower when I go deep I would be bringing in too much lower back and glutes. This is mostly quad involvement and as a result it saves me having to load up the bar on my back which I don't like doing even if just doing standing calf raises. I still done 2pps so it wasn't light but obviously not a lot but more than enough to really destroy my quads. I will increase the weight over time but I save the big weights for safer movements for me such as leg press.

Smith Standing Calf Raises... 2 working set with the last being a drop set with 2 drops (3pps, 2.5pps, 2pps).
Seated DB Calf Raises... 1 working set.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 working sets (full weight rack and drop off with about 70% of the stack).
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets (1 full weight rack and a drop off with about 80% of the stack).
Smith Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working sets with 2.5pps.
DB Unilateral Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set with a 30kg db for each leg.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set with 18kg db's for high reps with maximum stretch.
Smith Squats... 2 working sets with 2pps.
Leg Extensions... 1 working set with the full weight rack for 25 reps.
Spin Bike... 10 mins including 3 blasts for approx 30-45 secs for max pump.
Stretches.

I am loving the synthetine and syntheselen combo recently. I feel so warm when I train and I can definitely feel the difference. I am still at 2.5ml and 1ml but plan to increase the dose over time.

Today I finally started the IGF-1 LR3 I will be trialling. I started with 75mcg preworkout and I felt it hit so I lay down for 5 mins. It's far too early to state anything for now. All I know is the pump in my legs was crazy when training but I also took a preworkout so I will see how it goes over the next few weeks. As a result I won't add in tbol for now just so I can judge this better. I also received MK-677 today and it will be the same for that as well. I am going to add in 10mg per day in about 2 weeks and see if I am ok (fatigue) with that dose and if so stay there. I could do with the added appetite boost as well. Although I was very hungry post workout today which is not normal for me so I will monitor that. I am going to dose 100mcg IGF-1 LR3 before my next workout and I will stay at that dose and adjust if needed.

I have been having more shakes recently and I plan to carry on as they are easy for me and I load them with nutrient dense foods. I have also been using dried fruit and nut mixes which aren't the best due to the added sugar but I get good ones and I love the taste so they are staying in.

2 apples, 1 kiwi, spinach, mixed berries, synthepure and coconut milk.
Beef mince, peppers, cherry tomatoes, asparagus and basmati rice.
INTRA 2.5 scoops of Amino+ with 75g HBCD's.
Pineapple, 1 banana, mixed berries and rice milk.
Chicken, asparagus, peppers, cherry tomatoes and pasta.
Chicken, asparagus, peppers, cherry tomatoes and pasta.
Cottage cheese, red grapes, blueberries, blackberries, walnuts, cashews and goji berries.

Now is time I will start to really push the carbs post workout. I didn't use any insulin today with the synthetine/syntheselen but I will probably dose 10iu humalog postworkout tomorrow then EAT.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am under a lot of stress at the moment but just getting on with things. Yesterday I said to myself just go for it which I always do but I was on a mission to really push it to the max. I probably looked a bit mental in the gym as I was loaded up on preworkout  I moved up to 4pps for incline smith presses for 5 reps and a back off set with 3pps for I think 11 reps. I pushed every movement to the max and it felt good and my strength is definitely climbing. The full sequence consisted of incline bench db lateral raises, standing db lateral raises, db front raises, incline smith press, db flyes, chest dips, ez bar floor skull crushers and machine tri-cep extensions.

My body is starting to change fast. It's hard to pinpoint what is doing what but the combination of everything is really coming to life now. I have really tightened up over the last few days since adding in the igf-1 lr3 so it's going well so far. I haven't dosed insulin recently but I dosed lr3 post workout yesterday. Today I used it preworkout (pull) and I increased the dose to 120mcg injecting 60mcg in each lat. With the LR3 I dosed 2.5ml synthetine and 1ml syntheselen. Intra I had 3 scoops of Amino+ and 75g HBCD's.

Tonight I trained in my other gym for the first time in months and went very late. I wasn't feeling that great and I had to really push myself. You know the days you get in the gym and feel like going home. It didn't help the gym was empty with no music whatsoever but I just told myself push 1 set at a time and ended up having a great workout. I have many more options in this gym. My workout consisted of...

Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
Reverse Pec Deck... 2 working sets.
Machine Pullovers... 1 working set (I have missed this machine).
Barbell Rows... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off) with 3pps and 2pps (not bad for my glass lower back ).
Unilateral Rows... 1 working set for each arm with 4pps.
DB Shrugs... 1 working drop set of over 100 reps (100lbs, 80, 60 and 40).
Rope Straight Arm Pulldowns... 1 working set.
Abs and Lower back for 15mins (back extensions, hanging knee raises, reverse hypers, machine crunches etc).
Biceps and Forearms for 15 mins (barbell curls, machine curls, db hammer curls, reverse curls, preacher curls, wrist curls etc).
Stretches.

Tomorrow I am going to stock up on smoothie ingredients so lot's of fresh fruit, oats, frozen berries, coconut/almond/rice milk, nuts and greens (asparagus, spinach and kale). I am going to start pushing them more. I am going to feed this LR3 with more and more carbs over time. I can see my body is starting to burn through everything so I need to keep pushing it. My goal right now is to grow lean and that's what I will do. My waist isn't great now (it's fairly lean though) but I think I can add another 10 pounds keeping it as tight as it is over the next few weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained legs tonight with my mate. We haven't seen each other in months so we chatted a lot but still made the working sets count. I didn't sleep much last night so my preworkout really helped tonight. I probably would have had a day off but my mate could only meet tonight. I dosed 60mcg LR3 in each quad preworkout and my intra shake consisted of 3 scoops of Amino+ and 90g HBCD's. The workout was a bit different because he couldn't train calves much due to foot injury. I may even add some calves next workout but I still done 1 working set. The workout consisted of seated calf raises, leg extensions, seated leg curls, vertical leg press, sissy squats and leg extensions. For my postworkout meal I had chicken (paprika, chilli etc), red peppers, cherry tomatoes and basmati rice with goji berries. I usually try to keep my plates full of different colours but this dish was all red. I just threw everything on the plate but it tasted great...


----------



## Elvia1023

I had my mate take some pics of me after we had trained legs. Just an upper body pic but I think it shows the recent changes I have made. This is just the start though (a few weeks in) and I will continue to get fuller. I have tightened up as I have grown and I hope to add another 10 pounds in the next few weeks whilst maintaining my current condition.





I want to add this looks a bit "cloudy" and like I have heavily edited it but I haven't. Maybe it's because I zoomed in a bit. The gym lighting is very good (white light) and I think my camera is just shit. Next time I train with my mate I will get a video done.


----------



## Elvia1023

I added in some new supps yesterday and the diuretic effect was insane I must have wee'd 10+ times through the day. I went to the gym and had to go the toilet 3 times whilst I trained which never happens. So there goes a bit of fullness  I will go over the supps I added later today but the main one what must have caused that was the prostate supp. I need to also make sure I don't miss inj days which I have been doing occasionally. Last night I dosed 100mg test p and 50mg NPP which was 1 day late. I won't bring forward the next inj so will wait 2 days and inj the usual 250mg test c, 100mg test p and 50mg npp next time. The same for my EAA shakes which I haven't been as consistent as I should be. Although as long as I have a serving in 1.5 litres of water first thing and another intra workout I am gtg. It's mainly just keeping up with my fluid intake between meals that is important to me so I will improve upon that. My traps usually ache during the day so I will have to start getting tissue work done to loosen them up. Regular tissue work makes such a huge difference especially when you are trying to get as strong as possible and pushing it in the gym daily. Everything else is looking good they are just a few areas I need to improve upon as I move forward. Yesterday was PUSH day...

Warm Up.
Decline Barbell Press... 1 working set of very high reps with 2pps.
DB Flyes... 1 working set with 30kg db's.
TG Chest Press... 1 working drop set with 4pps and 2.5pps.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set for each side.
Standing DB Front Raises... 1 working set.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 1 working drop set.
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press... 1 working drop set with 2pps, 1.5pps and 1pps.
Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Underhand Unilateral Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set for each arm.
Skull Crushers... 1 working set.
Stretches.

A mention about my DB lateral raises. I often change my technique with these but for the majority of the time I use a very strict form with straight arms, slow/controlled rep pace and I don't allow the db's to go fully down to my sides (no momentum getting them back up) unless it's the final few reps. One exception to that are the incline bench ones I do were I sit on the side so the lower you go the more tension you feel. A standard working drop set would be something like 16kg, 12kg and 8kg dbs. Now if I used the form I often see others do with bent arms my working set would be closer to 40kg, 30kg and 20kg db's. I like to mix it up and I am looking at really pushing all lateral raise movements over the next few months. Although the strict form lighter weight variation will be core to my shoulder training. I am looking at really pushing the reps and obviously making small increments in weight over time as well. You may have noticed I like standing shoulder presses and I really do. If I can fit in a Smith machine I will do them there at times as well. I love the feeling of them but you are much more limited to the amount of weight you can use compared to seated. I prefer them because I like the fact they can help really strengthen the transverse ab***inal muscles, lower back, and spinal stabilizers etc. Today will be PULL day and more of the same.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am still not sure with this LR3. It seems to be helping body composition a lot but the fact I feel nothing post injection is a concern. I need to get a blood glucose monitor but I can tell even without one. I will buy one soon so I can properly test things but I know LR3 and it doesn't feel right. The overall effects of everything are gtg so I am pleased and will just carry on grinding away.

Today I have ate a lot but I have included two big bowls of cereal which is not ideal as they bloat me because they are approx 1000 calories per bowl. Both were protein granola with added dried fruit and nuts with coconut or almond/rice milk. I have also had 1 chicken, veg and rice meal and one beef, veg and pasta meal. One smoothie with synthepure, pineapple, oats, berries and water. 1 cottage cheese and fruit meal. I will probably finish with cottage cheese and nuts.

Today I tried my new preworkout and it felt great. Intra was 3 scoops of Amino+ and 90g HBCD's. The pumps were crazy and because I hit lower back directly I could barely walk it was that pumped up at the end but it feels fine now. 10g citrulline malate preworkout and an extra 3g l-citrulline and 3g l-arginine intra definitely add a great effect. I was rushing so I decided to leave bi-ceps out but they were hit hard indirectly and I wanted to make sure I fit abs and lower back in this time. My workout consisted of...

Rope Face Pulls... 1 working set.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
Smith Rows... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off) with 3.5pps and 2.5pps.
Machine Pulldowns... 1 working set.
Unilateral Seated Cable Rows... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off) for each side.
Smith Shrugs supersetted with Standing Lat Pushdowns... 2 working sets.
Abs and Lower Back for 15 mins (ab crunches, lower back extensions, hanging leg/knee raises and reverse hypers etc).
Stretches.

Tomorrow will be legs and more of the same. I will add in 10mg MK-677 soon. Here is my updated pic from a few days ago as I think it looks a bit better/clearer smaller.


----------



## Elvia1023

I done something a bit stupid but I am not too bad. As posted above when I trained back I hit it hard and included 15 mins of lower back and ab movements. As a result I told myself definitely no stiff leg deadlifts the next day. When training legs and loaded up on preworkout I had just done leg curls and I figured I would do a few lighter sets of db stiff leg deadlifts to get a good stretch in my hams. My lower back simply can't take the frequent pressure and I felt it go a little bit. I was only using 25kg db's and on about the 7th rep I felt it a little. I still finished my workout and actually trained harder than I have all year. It could be much worse and I was ok in the night but my back is extremely tight today. I can barely tie my shoelaces so I will take this as a warning and not repeat the same thing again. Even last night I told myself at least 1 day and after today I will make it at least 2 days.

I also have a strained trap when training back. It's fine but I couldn't look to the right side yesterday but it's already better. I am fully aware of these issues (know my body after fucking up so many times) and they only happen because I don't follow the plan. With the trap it was due to the smith shrugs which I had planned to do db ones from the side (for good reason) but last minute loaded up on preworkout I wanted to use a bar  I have to be extra careful with any heavy shrugs when I have a bar in front of me (reocurring issue). The leg workout was still great and I pushed all working sets to the complete max. I decided to add more calves as I couldn't train them properly last time...

Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets with the last being a drop set with 3 drops in weight.
Standing Calf Raises...2 working sets with the last being a drop set with 4 drops in weight.
Machine Tibialis Raises... 2 working sets.
Machine Glute Raises... 1 working set for each side.
Unilateral Seated Leg Curls... 2 working set for each leg. The last ending with negative reps.
Standing Leg Curls... 1 working set with partials at the end for each leg.
Stiff Leg DB Deadlifts... stopped due to back strain.
Hip Abductor supersetted with Hip Adductor... 1 working set for both.
Vertical Leg Press... 1 working set for 28 reps.
Hack Squat supersetted with Leg Extensions... 1 working set for both.
Stretches.

I have just had a takeaway which was mixed meal, fries and salad (covered in sauce). Back to the normal food now and I will try to ease off on the cereal bowls because they definitely show on my waist 

Something very important and it's no surprise. I have been trialling LR3 as I want Geno to stock it. 1 vial was also sent to Jano to be tested. So if it tested good and I liked it we would sell it. The test result just came back at 70% purity and Jano believe it's degraded during transit. I should mention the vials were stuck in transit for ages due to the virus outbreak. I need to email him as I want to go over things with him. I am not entirely sure how fast it degrades. As we know many things are said to degrade but they are much more durable than we first thought (hgh for example). I don't see why LR3 would be any different looking at his chemical structure. So this post is premature in a sense but I am thinking we get another vial tested by Jano (sent straight from the supplier) to see if it's any different. My thinking is even something degrades so fast it's not something you really want to sell. Although maybe it was just this low purity to begin with and it has nothing to do with the transit time. It's no surprise because this stuff is working but it didn't feel right. So it looks like I have 8 vials of 70% purity LR3 left but I will still carry on my experiment with it and hopefully we can figure out how to get a 99% pure product in.


----------



## Elvia1023

I rested yesterday and today I spent most of the day in bed. However my back started to feel much better fairly quickly and with various things going on I wanted to train tonight. It's amazing what some stretching and a scoop of preworkout can do as well  It was push and I made sure I kept most of the movements to ones that my back was supported. I also went with a higher rep range for most movements so all working sets were well over 12 slow/controlled reps tonight. I also made there was no momentum used for any movements. Before training I went with 75mcg LR3 in each pec, 2.5ml synthetine and 1ml syntheselen plus 1 scoop of Muscletech's Peak Series preworkout. Intra I had 2.5 scoops of MyProtein's Amino+ and 75g HBCD's. My workout consisted of...

Warm Up.
Seated DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Seated DB Front Raises... 1 working set.
Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Incline Smith Presses... 2 workings set (1 loading and 1 drop off) with 3pps and 2pps.
DB Flyes... 1 working set.
Pec Deck supersetted with Machine Presses... 2 working sets.
Tri-cep Rope Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Machine Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set with 4pps.
Stretches.

Post workout I decided to dose 10iu Humalog and I just had an amazing meal of beef mince, green peppers, asparagus, mushrooms and cherry tomatoes with soft noodles. I made a massive portion so I will have the same meal in about 1 hour. Pre bed I will probably have a massive shake with an avocado and some nuts. I would have cottage cheese instead but I have ran out so will buy more tomorrow. For breakfast I had 5 whole eggs with spinach and blueberries. My 2nd meal was beef mince with asparagus, onions, red peppers and cherry tomatoes in a tomatoe and basil sauce with pasta. My 3rd meal was a synthepure smoothie made with 2 apples, 1 kiwi, oats, mixed berries, kale and coconut/almond milk. I have also had 2 EAA shakes today not counting the intra shake. I will have another soon so that is 4 for the day which is much better. All in all if I carry this on I will be gtg.

I have a few different orals I am going to utilize soon. I will probably start 2moro and do something a bit different. Mainly due to the side effects I experience for most of them and just to change things up. So it will be 3 days of tbol at 40mg then 3 days of adrol at 50mg then 3 days of nanodrol at 0.5ml (forget the dose) and I will see how I feel but I will probably have 3 days off then repeat the cycle. My lower back is feeling much better and I will avoid any back extensions or reverse hypers for at least 1 week just to make sure I have no other issues. I will see how I feel 2moro but I will probably swop my usual smith/barbell Rows for a machine row just to be safe and will add the smith row back in during my next rotation.


----------



## Elvia1023

My lower back is still not right but I know I can train around it. So today I trained PULL and went with a different approach and had a great session. I avoided certain movements, for others I decided to lighter the load, increase the reps for my working sets and also increase the overall volume. I incorporated more working sets (2) for certain back movements but kept the rest periods between each minimal (45-30 secs). My goal was to hit my back from multiple angles and fail in a higher rep range (12-20 reps). I pushed the volume today and then purposely loaded up in nutrients post workout. For preworkout I still had 40mg tbol and 1 scoop of Muscletech's Vapor 1. Intra was a smaller shake of 2 scoops Dymatize EAA's and 30g HBCD's. Then post I dosed 150mcg LR3, 10iu humalog and 4ml synthetine and went through 4 meals in about 4 hours. Each meal was approx 40g protein and 80-100g carbs. My workout consisted of...

Rope Face Pulls... 2 working sets.
Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Machine Pullovers... 1 working set.
Machine Pulldowns... 2 working sets.
Barbell Rows... just went up to 1.5pps (lower back not ready) and moved slowly squeezing my lats on every rep for high reps.
Machine Rows... 2 working sets (3pps then 4pps).
Standing Lat Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Unilateral Seated Cable Rows... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off) for each side.
DB Shrugs... 2 working sets.
Unilateral Cable Curls... 1 working set for each arm.
Unilateral Reverse Cable Curls... 1 working set for each arm.
Unilateral DB Curls... 1 working set for each arm.
Unilateral DB Side Hammer Curls... 1 working set for each arm.
Spider EZ Curls... 1 working set.
Standing Reverse EZ Curls... 1 working set.
Standing DB Hammer Curls... 1 working drop set for 7 reps with 25kg, 20kg, 15kg, 12kg, 10kg and 8kg db's. So 42 reps straight and I held up the last rep so complete failure.
Unilateral Preacher Curl Machine... 2 working set for each arm with negative reps to finish the last set.
Stretches.
Spin Bike intervals for approx 10 mins.

My 4 post workout meals included...

Synthepure, pineapple, oats, mixed berries, spinach and water. (100g carbs)
Chicken, basmati rice and goji berries. (100g carbs)
2 protein puddings, red/green grapes, 1 banana and some blueberries. (80g carbs)
Beef, asparagus, peppers, cherry tomatoes and pasta drizzled in macadamia oil. (80g carbs)

You will notice the first 3 meals are mainly protein and carb based. The 4th meal I added some fats. For my final meal I will include even more fats. I have also ate 2 times before the gym as well so 7 meals in total. My first meal was eggs and fruit. My 2nd meal was a good quality steak with noodles and some fruit (nectarine and berries) afterwards. Plus 3 EAA shakes today as well. My last meal will be cottage cheese with mango, walnuts, pecans, pistachios and sunflower seeds.

Thinking about it I must have had about... nectarine, mango, blueberries, blackberries, strawberries, raspberries, blackcurrant, blackberries, grapes, goji, apple, kiwi, papaya, pineapple, tomatoes... 15 different types of fruit today :love1:

My back feel better after training and I am feeling good but I know it will be another few days before it's back to normal. Tomorrow will be legs and I will pick the movements carefully. I am training in a limited gym so my workout will be basic but effective. Calves will probably just be presses using the horizontal leg press. Hams will just be leg curls and then I will do hip ab/adductors. Quads will be leg press and leg extensions.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had Tues off and have trained legs on Wed and push today (Thurs). My lower back is pretty much back to normal but I will still be careful with it. My last 2 sessions have been basic but very intense with my lower back kept safe. I have been using 40mg tbol for 3 days and now I will be on 50mg adrol for 3 days. Everything else is the same and I am still on 850mg test and 200mg npp every 8 days. I have had a couple days break from the other stuff but I will resume lr3, synthetine and syntheselen from tomorrow. I did add 10mg cialis preworkout before legs and combined with the tbol and intra shake the pump was incredible.

Wed
Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 working sets with the last being a drop set with 4 drops in weight.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 working sets with the last being a drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets... 1 loading and 1 drop off.
Hip Abductors... 1 working set (using 2 different body positions).
Hip Adductors... 2 working sets with the the last being a drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Leg Press... 2 working sets... 1 loading and 1 drop off.
Leg Extensions... 4 working sets... full weight rack for 4 sets with approx 30 secs rest between every set. 28, 21, 15 and 9 controlled reps with squeeze at the top of every rep.
Stretches.

Thurs
Low Incline Smith Press... 2 working sets... 1 loading and 1 drop off.
Machine Flyes... 2 working sets... 1 loading and 1 drop off.
Machine Presses... 2 working sets with the full weight rack and 30 secs rest between (hammer then pronated grip).
Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set for each arm separately with the full weight rack.
Machine Shoulder Press... 2 working sets with the full weight rack and 30 secs rest between (hammer then pronated grip).
Floor EZ Bar Skull Crushers... 1 working set with 25kg per side and 5 deadstop reps. I failed bad on the 4th deadstop but rested and got the final 2 in the end.
Tri-cep Extensions... 2 working sets... 1 loading and 1 drop off with 20 secs rest between.
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been eating a lot of cottage cheese recently which isn't ideal for me so I will lower it. I always have times when I go for softer foods I can get down much easier than meat. Although I did have a big 300g steak today preworkout which was amazing. My fridge is stocked full of meat now so I will have 3 meat meals per day. That combined with 1 cottage cheese meal, maybe 2 smoothies and whatever else I decide to fit in. It's crazy the difference adrol feels to me compared to tbol. I have tbol preworkout and by the time I get home I want to eat. With adrol I take it preworkout and I could easily not eat for 6 hours after I get back so that's the main reason I went with cottage cheese, cereal and protein puddings recently. It's never really discussed but even just using a low dose of humalog (4-5iu for example) and allowing your bg to drop is an easy way to get your appetite back. Obviously it's not something most like to go around recommending though  I do have a vial of GHRP-6 in my fridge from about 4 years ago so I could even go with that. I am not really going to do any of those things as I am only on adrol for 1 more day and my appetite will come back with vengeance.

Things are looking ok though. Everything is bigger. My waist is a bit softer but it's to be expected due to some of the foods I have been going through recently  It will go back down after a few days of my usual routine. I tried to weigh myself today in the gym and it displayed "error" so maybe that's a good sign  My legs are coming up as well. My legs are proportional to my upper body but they have never had the same look/pop as my upper body. It's a ridiculously slow process but there is no way they can't improve with the way I am training them so I will just keep on grinding away. Tonight was PULL and I reintroduced some Smith Rows but kept the weight lighter to be safe and it was fine. Incidentally some of my pull workouts recently have looked very high volume and they are certainly not low but for many of the later movements I only warm up for approx 1-2 mins before doing my working set so it's very fast paced and not as many sets as it may appear as I try to minimize my warm up volume/reps. I generally like to hit my back from multiple angles using multiple movements but with a close eye on overall volume per session. Moreover I generally start pulling high then medium then low but there are always exceptions.

Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Rows... 2 working sets (1 pulling high and 1 medium).
Machine Pulldowns... 1 working set.
Smith Rows... went up to 2pps for 1 set of high reps.
Unilateral Seated Cable Rows... 2 working sets for each side (1 loading and one drop off) pulling low.
Standing DB Shrugs... 1 working drop set with 3 drops in weight.
DB Pullovers... 1 working set.
Machine Rows... 1 working set with the full weight rack for 19 controlled reps.
Barbell Curls... 1 working set.
Barbell Reverse Curls... 1 working set.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set.
Stretches.

During my next pull workout I will keep things more basic and also add in some machine lower back extensions and approx 10-15 mins of abs.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained legs today which is always fun  My legs have gained some size and aren't too bad now. From certain angles they actually look quite good. How that appears in pics time will tell  I will sort out some pics in the near future. As I posted earlier they have never had the same pop/appearance but the size isn't too bad and I can't fit in any pants even if I get them much bigger in the waist. I try but with long legs and being 6ft 2 it's an uphill battle  The pump from today was crazy and that's no surprise after the concoction of things I took around training  I don't usually dose all of this but I might start doing it for leg days only. Well I will rotate the lr3 and slin in regards to pre and post. It's worth noting the LR3 isn't what it should be so it's not like I am using 150mcg of pure lr3 and if I had that my dose would be significantly lower... well maybe 

1 scoop of EAA's in 1.5 litres of water.
5 whole eggs, blueberries and spinach.
1 scoop of EAA's in 1.5 litres of water.
Beef steak, green peppers, cherry tomatoes and sweet potatoe.
PRE- 2.5ml synthetine, 1ml syntheselen, 150mcg igf-1 lr3, 10mg cialis, 10mg MK-677, 50mg adrol, 1 scoop of Muscletech's Vapor 1.
2 bananas.
INTRA- 2 scoops of Dymatize EAA's, 75g HBCD's and 5g glutamine in 1.5 litres of water.
POST- 10iu Humalog
Chicken, basmati rice and dried cranberries.
Beef steak, asparagus, peppers, cherry tomatoes and pasta.
Synthepure, pineapple, blueberries, raspberries, oats and water.
My next meal will be cottage cheese, walnuts, cashews, sunflower seeds, goji berries and blackberries.

I also added 250mg ginger root extract with the adrol as it helps with the mild nausea I sometimes experience from it. My appetite was lowered from just 50mg adrol and on day one and today it was the same. That's the main reason I decided to dose 10iu humalog because I took it and waited 5 mins and my appetite was gtg. I really pushed the carbs post workout and went through approx 400g in 4 hours (mainly from rice, pasta, pineapple and oats).

Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 working sets.
Standing Smith Calf Raises supersetted with Seated (no seat just bent down) DB Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets... 1 loading and 1 drop off.
Hip Abductors... 1 working set (using 2 different body positions).
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Leg Press... 2 working sets... 1 loading and 1 drop off.
Leg Extensions... 2 working sets with the last being a drop set with 3 drops in weight (full weight rack, approx 85%, approx 70%, approx 55%).
Spin Bike for 10 mins on moderate setting (complete torture because I started approx 1 min after the LE drop set).
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been meaning to post this so here is my supplement stack. I typically use a select few supps all year and add in certain ones depending upon drugs, doses, training and sleep etc. Although for awhile I was just using synthergine and krill out but I have added some back in. They are all used for a clear purpose and most of my supps are used to help with cholesterol, blood pressure and the heart in general. I usually rotate brands/products and I was limited as I just stocked up using one website but I am happy with my current plan. It's also worth noting I have my main ones but I also added in some cheaper ones to add on. I like the 21st century 10mg melanotan (other brands have been nowhere as effective) so I added some of their fish oil, pomegranate extract and digestive enzymes mainly due to price. If they are good then great and if not no big deal but I guess you could say that about any of the brands.

Life Extension Endothelial Defense (GliSODin® and pomegranate complete)... 2 caps AM
Kyolic Aged Garlic Extract Stress and Fatigue Formula 101 (GABA, B1, B6 AND B12)... 2 caps AM/PM
Now Foods Blood Pressure Health... 1 cap AM/PM
Jarrow Formulas Wild Bitter Melon Extract... 1 tab AM/PM
Garden of Life Dr. Formulated Probiotics 50 billion... 1 cap AM
NOW Foods Prostate Health... 3 tabs daily
21st Century Pomegranate Extract... usually 1 cap in the PM with 2 meals.
21st Century Fish Oil and Bulk Powder's Krill Oil... 3 fish oil and 2 krill oil PM. Sometimes I add 2 krill oil in the AM as well.
21st Century 10mg Melatonin... 1 cherry flavoured chewable tab (they taste great) before bed.
Synthetek's Synthergine... 2ml AM/PM.

Before high protein meals I use 1-2 tabs of Natural Factors Papaya Enzyme chewable tabs (they taste so good).
Before larger general meals I sometimes add 1 cap of 21st Century Digestive Enzymes.

If anyone wonders why I use certain ones just ask and I will explain why I picked it.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are good. My appetite has lowered recently and I have just gone with it but I will push things more soon. The lowered appetite was from using adrol for 3 days then nanodrol for 3 days. I am back on tbol so it will come back. I have already started getting slightly more watery in places so I don't mine toning it back temporarily anyway. The added water is down to a few things which include adding in 10mg MK-677. It's also worth noting I have slight gyno in my left nipple so my estrogen has risen which was to be expected on 850mg test with no AI. No big deal and I am on 20mg nolva daily and 20mg aromasin eod now. The arom tabs are impossible to cut in half so I will just dose it eod. I will change over to e3d's soon and the nolva will be dropped a few days after the gyno disappears. I will also start lowering my test dose down later in the summer probably to 750mg then 500mg and stay at that dose.

My goal is to grow lean but I have always planned to tighten up for the later part of the summer. Before covid19 happened my goal was to get huge then diet down for summer but that went to shit so I am just growing and staying fairly lean. I will probably end the summer on 500mg test and add in some tren a and avar. I will follow a similar diet just lower carbs and fats slightly. So I wont' get extra big or extra lean but if I can be under 10% at approx 260 pounds I will be happy with that. Right now it's full steam ahead and I will actually be upping my carbs now. I do need to lay off all the nuts especially with my cottage cheese and they are part of the reason I have softened up more than I would like. Last night I must have ate about 100g fat (900 cals) just from the nuts I added to my tub of cottage cheese  No big deal though as it won't take too much for me to get back to where I need to be.

I had a massage today and I have some knots in my upper and lower back which I knew. One has also effected the ROM in my right shoulder which has effected my pressing recently. I have booked another appointment in for next week as well so that should help matters. I would book more but he is busy and it's very expensive where I live. I trained push and pull and then had a day off before training legs earlier. Going off memory but my 3 workouts looked like...

Flat Barbell Press... 1 working set with 3pps.
DB Flyes... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Press... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Standing Cable Front Raises... 1 working set.
Standing Smith Shoulder Press... 1 working set with 2pps.
EZ Bar Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set with 25kg per side.
Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches.

Reverse Pec Deck... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Machine Pulldown... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Rows... 2 working sets (pulling high and medium).
Unilateral Seated Cable Rows... 2 working sets for each side (1 loading and one drop off) pulling low.
Barbell Shrugs (from the back)... 2 working sets (1 loading with 3pps and 1 drop off with 2pps).
Machine Lower Back Extensions supersetted with Machine Ab Crunches... 4 hard sets going up in weight each set.
Stretches.

Leg Press Calf Presses... 3 working sets.
Calf Extensions... 1 working set.
Seated Leg Curls supersetted with DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 2 working sets.
Leg Press... 2 working sets (low, wide and deep then low, close and partial).
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches.

I was rushed for time today with legs but it was brutal. I should note I stretch my calves and sometimes do body weight sets between my main sets as well. The leg curls were with the full weight rack but the sldl's were just light weight and high reps with the thought of just getting as good a stretch as possible. Leg press were all deep apart from the final working set which was solely quad focused and with the safeties on so I can literally push till I can't move it another inch. I have been doing a lot of heavy leg extensions recently and they are helping but today was just a quick set with the middle of the stack for high controlled reps to get as much blood in there as possible.

I have been having my fav smoothie a lot recently and today I swopped the mixed berries with just blueberries. With that went synthepure whey isolate, pineapple and oats. About 140g carbs (80g from pineapple and 60g from oats) and 50g protein (not counting oats) in that shake within minimal fat (just from the oats). The pineapple and blueberries go so well together. All the fruit I use is fresh apart from my smoothies were I use frozen berries so they are locked full of nutrients. The shake is bright purple colour due to the berries and I could live off it if I had to as it tastes that good.

Tomorrow will be PUSH and more of the same. I will probably add in some cardio as well. Plus my usual pre and post supplementation but no slin and just lr3 post workout. With the LR3 I will load carbs and aminos with minimal fat.


----------



## Elvia1023

It's hot here now so I am going through a lot of water... well I should say EAA's. I have drank 1.5 litres of water with EAA's 5 times today and I am going to have another one now. I will have to order more as I am running out. Nothing beats drinking an ice cold drink when it's hot. I trained and went in the sauna and steam room today and was boiling when I was leaving the gym. I pretty much knocked back some watermelon flavoured EAA's in 1.5 litres of ice cold water afterwards. I love flavours like watermelon, passion fruit and nectarine in times like that. The synthetine and syntheselen combo definitely add to the heat as well and I am going to make sure I am consistent with both as I notice a huge difference in my look when I am dosing both daily. It was PUSH today and it felt good. I still have issues with my traps but pressing felt light today so I could have even gone heavier but I still went to complete failure with 3.5pps. I always use the safeties in the smith machine so I fail when I can't move it another inch and it drops.

Warm Up.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Standing DB Front Raises... 1 working set.
Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set for each side.
Incline Smith Press... 2 working sets (1 loading with 3.5pps and 1 drop off with 2.5pps).
Machine Flyes... 1 working set.
Machine Chest Press... 1 working set.
Close Grip Bench (2.5pps) supersetted with Cable Tri-cep Extensions (full weight rack)... 1 working set.
Machine Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
10 mins cardio.
Stretches.

It's worth noting I like to use what I would describe as transitional movements between body parts. They are movements that will hit both of those body parts. I tend to mostly do the same exercises but I will rotate certain ones from time to time. I usually decide what movements I will do in my session on my walk to the gym and often it starts with the transitional movements. So today training PUSH I went with 2 movements that I would put between shoulders and chest and chest and triceps. Today they were an incline chest press so hitting front delts and chest and then close grip bench for my first tri-cep movement which obviously hits chest (especially the inner part) very effectively. I will also take my time warming up with these movements as I will go heavy so I am in no rush to get up to my max weight.

Today I dosed LR3 about 1 hour post workout then had a smoothie with approx 160g carbs and 50g protein. Basically the same as yesterday so synthepure whey isolate (50g protein), pineapple (80g carbs), oats (60g carbs) and blueberries (20g carbs).


----------



## Elvia1023

I mentioned stress recently but not too many details but it's definitely effecting things. I am good but just in a very awkward situation but just getting on with things. I often go the gym just to get away from things. That happened yesterday and I got ready in auto pilot in many ways and left but I wasn't really feeling it. I was hoping the pre workout would sort me out and it did to an extent but my body/mind definitely needs a break. I still had a great training session but because of how I was feeling I added in a few new movements and mixed things up for a change. I done some pull ups, assisted pull ups, pulldowns, db rows, machine rows and barbell shrugs. Due to the way I am feeling I had today off and will probably do the same tomorrow and maybe the next day. I need to recharge my batteries in many ways. My appetite has also disappeared so I have barely ate for 2 days. As a result I am taking the break and I have also dropped the tbol. I know what to do and will continue to push the fullness for a few more weeks after this short break then I will start to move down to tighten up.

I am not one to stress at all and I know things will be fine soon I just need some time to sort everything out. I posted about my dad getting rushed to hospital and the fact I can't fly back due to covid 19. Some of the other things I didn't mention is I broke up with my gf of 5 years a few weeks ago but we are still living together (in a small apartment). I am fine with that but I can't fly back due to there being no flights. I will be moving countries very soon and I am in the process of sorting out a new place to live. I will have to just pay without a viewing as I need something sorted for when I am able to fly back. I also have all my belongings here which I am gonna just leave half of them and when I can I will fly with 2 large suitcases. I may ship over some supps etc I have as well. Now the awkward and most stressful thing is my dog and well it's a very long story but the short of it is I can't fly with him as dogs aren't allowed. I will have to fly back with my stuff then return here and basically get a train or flight to another country then a taxi service through the tunnel and then a train to my hometown. So it's not just as simple as flying back with Flex and my suitcases. Most of the apartments I like also don't accept pets. There are a few other things as well  Life is always good though just a very awkward time. Once I am set up in a new country with Flex in my own place life will be back to great and I can start having some fun.

It's 9pm and I have had 1 smoothie to give an indication. Obviously far from ideal but I am not too bothered. I find many guys on here worry about the slightest thing and they panic over silly things like not being able to inject for 1 week when they go on holiday. Obviously consistency is vital but a few days of not eating much is not going to worsen my end result. It will shrink my waist and give my digestion a bit of a break. Once I start building up the meals again all that loss fullness will come back straightaway. It's not like I am prepping for a show were these things can make a difference and just want to look big and ripped so the little things don't bother me at all. I am just listening to my mind/body and when it's ready to push again I will take full advantage of that.


----------



## Elvia1023

I must have eaten something bad for me to end up the way I did. I did have a takeaway one night so it could have been that. The first day I didn't eat until the night and before that meal I was severely bloated. Even 3 days in with minimal food my stomach was very bloated and whenever I ate or drank I would be in bad pain. I am sensitive to bloating but feeling like this is extremely rare for me. It's a mental thing but if I feel ill I usually don't bother injecting as I haven't for about 5 days now. Nothing major because I have test c in my system but I was obviously dosing eod so I will restart from tonight and stay consistent now.

I had 4 days off from the gym but trained tonight and it felt good. I was going to the toilet normally the first few days but I didn't feel right and was so bloated so last night I decided to take 500mg metformin. I take it from time to time through the year but haven't for awhile. We all know the stomach effects it can sometimes have and I figured maybe it would help out and it actually did. In the morning I woke up very early and ended up on the toilet many times over about 2 hours but I feel it done me good. I didn't take anything to stop me and just made sure I stayed hydrated. I have since ate 4 times today and I feel so much better and that's why I decided to train. I even risked a preworkout and I was fine with it and ended having a great session. My stomach is still not 100% but it's getting there. I will probably stick to 4 meals tomorrow and see how I am then likely move up to 5 the next day.

Warm Up.
Incline Smith Press... 2 working sets (1 loading with 3.5pps and 1 drop off with 2.5pps and deadstop reps).
Machine Flyes... 3 working sets (10 sec static hold then reps with med weight, full weight rack standard reps then partials, lighter weight high reps).
Chest Dips... 1 working drop set (20kg db then body weight).
Unilateral Cable Lateral Raises... 1 working set for each side.
Unilateral Cable Front Raises... 1 working set for each side.
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (1 loading with 1.5pps and 1 drop off with 1pps).
Machine Unilateral Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set with each arm.
Cable Pushdowns... 1 working drop set with 3 drops in weight (50kg, 40kg, 30kg and 20kg).
Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set with body weight for high reps.
Cross Trainer for 10 mins on my tiptoes.
Stretches.

Training was slightly different today and I done some higher rep working sets but it all felt good. I was just happy to be able to train and it has helped my body. I will see how I feel tomorrow and decide if I am going to train. I have a weird forearm injury so I may just skip pull and do legs next but I will see how I am. I am curious if anyone else has ever done this because I am not clumsy but have weirdly done it a few times in my life. When I woke up early and was really tired I walked into a door handle but it hit my forearm. I done it really fast and hard though and couldn't make a fist for a few mins. I could feel it when pressing heavy today and whenever I had to pick up plates. Nothing serious at all and as I wrote it's the 3rd or 4th time in my life I have done this 

In other news I have found a new place to live and paid a deposit today so I just to wait for everything to go through. The place I have found is amazing and is ideal for me and Flex. Some major changes ahead and I am looking forward to it


----------



## Elvia1023

Just when I thought it was getting better it got much worse. What a terrible few days in regards to actual bodybuilding. I have got to the point I am scared to eat in many ways. I will be fine and it's just temporary but I have had some sort of flare up. I have posted info and pics about distention/bloating in the past. For me earlier in the week I looked great and now I look terrible. I look like I have had 3 months off and ate pizza all day  Obviously it's mainly just my gut so an exaggeration but it really does make a massive difference. My gut is probably 6 inches bigger than a few days ago. Whenever I eat I get horrible pain so I have to be extra careful. I also broke out in a rash on my chest and arms. I have dropped a few things that could be contributing and I also added in an anti-histamine last night. I just want this to go soon. I saw someone I hadn't seen for a few days and she said I have lost loads of weight on my face. So I have a chiselled face and a 42 inch waist 

I am starting to think it may be the small dose of bromocriptine I recently added so I have stopped it. I took it yesterday and got really bad afterwards. I was feeling ok but after having my usual smoothie (with the bromo) I started feeling worse. I will also watch my intake of the smoothie ingredients (mainly whey isolate and oats) as well. Anyway I get to the gym and I am not great but by the end of training I felt horrible. That is definitely the bromo as I posted it has been stopped. I felt like I was going to faint when I walked home. Now I still had a great session and pushed hard but the 2nd half was a grind. Moving forward I hope dropping the bromo and watching certain foods should have me much better very soon.

Warm Up.
Abs and Lower Back for 10-15 mins.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes... 2 working sets.
Incline Bench DB Rows... 2 working sets (pulling high and medium).
TG Rows... 2 working sets (3pps with pronated grip and 4pps with hammer grip).
Machine Pulldowns... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
Shrugs using the TG Shoulder Press supersetted with DB or Cable Shrugs... 2 working sets (1 loading with 6pps then db shrugs and 1 drop off with 4pps then cable shrugs).
Bi-ceps and Forearms for 15 mins (cable curls, cable reverse curls, db curls, db hammer curls, spider curls, concentration curls and cable wrist curls).
Stretches.

My forearm was ok but I could feel it for certain movements (pronated machine rows for example). The rack and smith were taken so I decided to do my shrugs on the technogym shoulder press. I put the seat on the lowest setting with a mat on top and stand up and it feels great. I can only fit 6pps but it's plenty and much more than I can do with the smith or barbell variation. The later movement for shrugs is used with lighter weight mainly for feel/pump and usually well over 20 squeezed reps.

I have had a little chicken and a small synthepure shake with salad and fruit and I am ok. No pain at all so I am going to train legs. Post workout I will have beef mince, rice and some vegetables. Although I woke up very early so haven't slept much so not ideal but a morning with no stomach pain I will definitely take. Once I get over this I am going to mutate because I am eager to change fast. Once my stomach is back to normal I am looking forward to loading in the carbs


----------



## Elvia1023

I am still bloated but have felt no pain at all today so I am happy. After every meal yesterday I would get bad stomach pain. I have just had 2 fairly large postworkout meals (beef mince, green peppers, cherry tomatoes and rice) within about 90 mins and I feel fine. I didn't eat that much for the rest of the day so I am up to 4 meals for the day now. I will end the day with cottage cheese and some nuts to make 5. I am also going to add 1 scoop of Garden of Life's Raw Organic Fiber and 10g glutamine pre bed as well. So things are looking much better. I will eat in a similar way tomorrow and go from there. My leg workout tonight was very basic but effective.

Warm Up.
Calf Presses... 2 working sets.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Leg Press Feet High and Wide... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Leg Press Feet Medium... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Leg Press Low and Close... 1 working set with the previous set's drop off weight.
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches.

The pump was incredible and I could see veins coming through my quads. Before training I took 10mg cialis and 1 scoop of Muscletech's Peak Series Preworkout. My intra was 2 scoops of EAA's, 75g HBCD's and 10g l-glutamine. Post workout was 200mcg IGF-1 LR3 (100mcg unilaterally).


----------



## Elvia1023

I am starting to look more like my normal self now. No pain and less bloating but there is still some to lose. I am feeling much better today though. I have had 3 meat (2 x beef and 1 x chicken) with rice meals today. I added some peppers and cherry tomatoes to those meals but small amounts just to keep things simple and aid overall digestion. Although post workout for something a bit different (with no issues) I decided to have some Kellogg's Zimmy Cinnamon Stars with coconut and rice milk with approx 40g protein from synthepure.

Something I started doing recently which just makes sense to me is if I am using an aid for shuttling nutrients (slin, lr3 etc) post workout I will eat first then save that aid for before my next meal. To gauge things optimally you would need to check blood glucose and use certain aids based on that reading. Although if you're depleted postworkout after training hard your body is primed for taking in nutrients. Afterwards it could really benefit from using an aid to increase the uptake of nutrients for that 2nd post workout meal. This is especially useful when trying to load in plenty of nutrients/carbs in the few hours post workout. Obviously if you have an intra shake (especially with pre workout slin) that can change things as well so just do what you feel best with.

I only ate chicken and rice 1 hour ago and already feel like I could eat again so that is a very good sign moving forward. I will still take it easy and just build up my tolerance again over the next few weeks. I should be moving country very soon so I want to keep everything else the same whilst getting this bloat down and then I can make changes to my plan and really move forward fast. After the move I will probably drop test down to 500mg, drop the npp and add in a little tren and then some avar to finish the summer with.

Warm Up.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working drop set (just 1 drop) with each arm.
Seated DB Front Raises... 1 working set.
Seated DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
TG Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (1 loading with 3pps and 1 drop off with 2pps).
Machine Flyes... 2 working sets (1 loading with full weight rack and 1 drop off with about 75% of the stack).
TG Chest Press... 2 working sets (1 loading with 4pps and 1 drop off with 3pps).
Chest Dips... 1 working set.
Unilateral Underhand Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set with each arm.
Standing EZ Bar Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Cable Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Stretches.

It's worth noting quite often I rest very little between my loading and drop off sets as I probably wait about 30 secs. Those TG Chest presses felt really heavy today as well and I failed on the 3rd rep with 4pps  I immediately dropped down to 3pps and got (I think) 12 controlled reps.

Pre workout I had 6iu humalog, 4ml synthetine and 1.5ml syntheselen. I didn't dose my AAS last night so as I was training early I just dosed them preworkout (250mg test c, 100mg test p and 50mg npp). After my slin I ate 2 bananas and for intra I had 3 scoops of Amino+, 5g extra glutamine and 75g HBCD's. Before my 2nd post workout meal I dosed 150mcg IGF-1 LR3. I am going to stick with that protocol until I move abroad. You may have noticed the extra synthetine and syntheselen well I figured I could do with all the help possible getting my body back to where it was and I will carry on with the same doses for the rest of summer.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am pretty much back to where I should be. Most of the bloat has gone. It's crazy the way it came and gone. If guys remember the distended pic I posted ages ago this was even worse. Some idiot gave me abuse for posting that pic very recently stating I look like shit etc. All for posting a pic showing temporary bloat brought on by food intolerances. The forum's can be a weird place at times. You can never please everyone and no matter what you take too much, look like shit for your dose, take too little, you look great and must be lying about doses, your diet is shit, your diet is great etc.

I have kept my diet very basic and the same as yesterday just to ensure there are no major reactions to foods. I need to start eating more vegetables (greens) and fruits again so I will add some in soon. I ordered greens/fruit powder as well but the order has been stopped and I need to get it sorted.

Beef mince, green peppers, cherry tomatoes and basmati rice.
Steak (beef), yellow peppers, cherry tomatoes and long grain rice.
Preworkout... 6iu humalog, 10mg MK-677, 4ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen and 1 scoop of Muscletech's Peak Series Preworkout.
2 bananas.
Intra... 3 scoops of Amino+, 75g HBCD's and 10g glutamine.
Post- Kellogg's Zimmy Cinnamon Stars with coconut and rice milk with approx 40g protein from synthepure.
150mcg IGF-LR3
Chicken, orange peppers, cherry tomatoes and basmati rice.

That's what I am up to and my next meal will probably be beef and rice again. I will end with cottage cheese and probably nuts. Although I have some nice fruit so will add that in as well. Things are definitely feeling better now I just need to sort out all my moving plans.

Training was PULL and felt great. I added more volume but it felt good. I have tweaked my right trap but it's nothing serious and to be fair not a surprise 

Warm Up.
Reverse Peck Deck... 1 working set (not planned but was waiting for a bench).
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Rows... 2 workings sets (1 pulling high and 1 pulling medium).
Machine Pulldowns... 1 working set.
Smith Rows... 2 working sets (1 loading with 3.5pps and 1 drop off with 2.5pps).
Barbell Upright Rows... 1 working set with 30kg per side.
Barbell Shrugs (behind the back)... 2 working sets (1 loading with 3.5pps and 1 drop off with 2.5pps).
Machine Unilateral Rows... 1 working set of high reps with each arm (pulling low with elbows tucked in).
Cable Curls... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
DB Curls... 1 working set of high reps.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working drop set with 4 drops in weight with 30kg, 24kg, 20kg, 16kg and 12kg db's.
Rope Curls... 1 working drop set.
Abs and Stretches for 10 mins.

I think today was about 1 hour and 30 mins and I looked so much better post workout. Nothing special but after the last week it was nice to see my abs again. Well sort of because I am a hairy mess. I will get shaved and sort out some updated pics for before I move. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Elvia1023

I would like to think it's also my body getting back to normal but adding in 10mg MK-677 preworkout has had a big impact on my appetite. I ate the cereal with whey isolate then the chicken and rice meal. Later I decided to have cottage cheese with grapefruit and blueberries first. Then I just had 2 steaks totalling about 300g but I could have easily ate double. I will probably eat again before bed but will keep it mainly protein and fats.

I have also started taking in some fibre pre bed with 500mg metformin and will carry that on for the foreseeable future. There is actually some data suggesting the combination of metformin and fibre is good when treating diabetics (insulin sensitivity). Although I didn't start using it for that reason. I merely wanted to get rid of the tub before I leave and I also figured it would be useful because I haven't been eating as much high fibre foods (fruits, oats, nuts, greens and seeds etc) as I usually do. My fibre intake has gone down significantly this week so I will supplement whilst I start adding in all those foods back in.


----------



## Elvia1023

I just realized I never posted yesterday. I trained legs and was so destroyed I ended up eating my meals and just going to bed. Right now just to be safer with my back when it comes to legs my main focus each session are heavy leg presses. The main aim is to do 1-2 working sets with as deep as possible rom. That really does make all the difference. I also usually do 1 set with a closer stance and less rom but all quad focused. On top of that will be a working set of leg extensions. For hams it's abusing myself on a leg curl variation (my current gym only has a seated one) and for sldl's it's usually lighter weight with the key work being "stretch". I do go much heaver at times with sldl's but I have to be careful. Then of course just abusing myself on the adductor (and abductor) machines. Calves again just sheer abuse and many different techniques but an added thing for those is I now do cardio sessions with a big focus on my calves. The way I focus on my calves during cardio varies but it could be an incline, on my tip toes or actually doing calf raises as I move/walk.

Warm Up.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 3 working sets using 3 different weights.
Seated Calf Extensions... 1 working set with each leg separate then 1 working set with both legs together.
Seated DB Calf Raises... 1 working set.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Unilateral DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set for each leg.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set.
Hip Adductors... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight (I walked like a penguin after this set).
Leg Press... 3 working sets (2 with feet wide and low with deep rom and 1 with feet closer and low with shorter rom).
Leg Extensions... 1 working drop set.
Stretches.

Today I trained PUSH and it felt really good. I tried my new preworkout (Rhino Rampage) and that really had me in the zone. Yesterday for LEGS I dosed all my usual but today I haven't done any slin or lr3. Today I just dosed synthetine and syntheselen preworkout. Tomorrow I will add back in the usual around my PULL workout. Today I also added in a little volume for my working sets and most were with 15+ reps.

Warm Up.
Incline Bench Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Incline Bench Front Raises... 1 working set.
DB Partial Lateral Raises/Swings supersetted with DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set with 30kg and 10kg db's.
Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set with each arm then 1 working set with both arms.
Standing DB Press... 1 working set with 30kg db's.
Smith Presses... 2 working sets (1 loading with 3.5pps and 1 drop off with 2.5pps).
Machine Flyes... 1 working set.
Machine Press... 1 working set with hammer grip.
Machine Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set with each arm then 1 wroking set with both arms.
Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set.
Cable Pushdowns... 1 working drop set with 3 drops in weight (full weight rack, 80%, 60% and 40%).
Stretches.
15 mins cardio on exercise bike on level 15 (slow-moderate pace mainly to get a good leg pump).

My diet has been very similar the last 2 days. Mainly meat and rice with vegetables. With a very large amount of cereal post workout and cottage cheese later on. Here is my diet from yesterday...

Steak (beef), orange peppers, cherry tomatoes and basmati rice.
Steak (beef), red peppers, cherry tomatoes and long grain rice.
Preworkout... 6iu humalog, 10mg MK-677, 4ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen and 1 scoop of Muscletech's Vapor1 Preworkout.
1 banana and some red/green grapes.
Intra... 3 scoops of Amino+, 75g HBCD's and 10g glutamine.
Post- Kellogg's Coco Pops with coconut and rice milk (approx 230g carbs) with approx 50g protein from synthepure.
150mcg IGF-LR3
Chicken, green peppers, cherry tomatoes and basmati rice.
Cottage cheese, blackcurrants, cranberries, walnuts and cashew nuts.

I weighed myself today and I was 116.5kg so not bad considering I ate next to nothing for about 3-4 days and just been slowly easing the food back up since then. I will also start adding greens back in mainly in the form of asparagus, kale and spinach. Although I did receive my new greens powder today which looks great so I will now use 1 serving every morning.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a day off today. I have also relaxed the diet a bit and included some fats and carbs I wouldn't usually eat regularly. I am glad I did because both meals tasted incredible. I now have a greens shake first thing in the morning with certain supps and take Flex out for approx 30 mins before I eat.

Steak (beef), green and yellow peppers, cherry tomatoes and basmati rice.
Synthepure smoothie with pineapple, oats, mixed berries and water.
Steak (beef) with melted extra mature cheddar cheese on top with olive and tomatoe focaccia bread.
Synthepure smoothie with 2 apples, 1 kiwi, green grapes, blueberries, oats and water.
Steak (beef) with a toasted fruit loaf drizzled in extra virgin olive oil.
My last meal will be cottage cheese, blackcurrants, cranberries, walnuts and cashew nuts.

I have also added in a few new supplements. I am taking an array of supps and apart from the lowered blood pressure I can tell they have made a big difference. I will get extensive blood work done in a few weeks time as well so I can see where everything is. I was getting nosebleeds from past orals and also when I would go to the toilet it would dribble but since I added my supps both of those issues went away.

Life Extension Endothelial Defense (GliSODin® and pomegranate complete)... 2 caps AM
Kyolic Aged Garlic Extract Stress and Fatigue Formula 101 (GABA, B1, B6 AND B12)... 2 caps AM/PM
Now Foods Blood Pressure Health... 1 cap AM/PM
Jarrow Formulas Wild Bitter Melon Extract... 1 tab AM/PM
NOW Foods Prostate Health... 3 tabs daily
21st Century Pomegranate Extract... usually 1 cap in the PM with 2 meals.
21st Century Fish Oil and Bulk Powder's Krill Oil... 3 fish oil and 2 krill oil PM with 2 krill oil in the AM. Sometimes I add 3 fish oil in the AM as well.
21st Century 10mg Melatonin... 1 cherry flavoured chewable tab (they taste great) before bed.
Synthetek's Synthergine... 2ml AM/PM.

NEW
Amazing Grass Raw Reserve Premium Greens with 25 Billion Probiotics... 1 serving in the AM.
Hydrapharm Nootrovit Multi Vitamin... 3 caps per day.
Glaxon Sedative Sleep Aid... will replace my melatonin with this approx 2 times per week (probably on leg days).

I am looking forward to training PULL tomorrow and due to the rest day I will probably go with 1 heavy lower back loading exercise. The rest is always as heavy as possible for the given rep range but I choose carefully when I am going to hit my lower back directly with the same intensity. I hope everyone is good


----------



## Elvia1023

I feel great tonight. Things are moving nicely now and I will just carry on with the same approach for now. I can tell after I move and make a few changes things will really get interesting. For the next week or 2 I just want to get fuller and fuller and keep everything as tight as possible. I am eating beef approx 3 times everyday now and it's having a nice effect. I done the large bowl of cereal post workout again today and I don't see any reason why that can't stay in for longer. When I write large bowl it's approx 250g carbs so a nice amount. I have actually ran out of humalog so I am not using it now but I will add it back in when I sort out a new bottle. Tonight was PULL and a variety of movements but very fast paced as well. I was in the gym for 1 hour and 20 mins.

Rope Face Pulls and Rows (Warm Up).
Reverse Pec Deck supersetted with Rear Delts Flyes using the Seated Lateral Raise Machine backwards... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes supersetted with Incline Bench DB High Rows... 1 working set.
Behind the Neck Lat Pulldowns supersetted with Lat Pulldowns to the front... 1 working set.
Machine Reverse Lat Pulldowns supersetted with Machine Lat Pulldowns... 1 working set.
Barbell Rows... 2 working sets (1 loading with 3pps and 1 drop off with 2.5pps).
Behind the back Barbell Shrugs supersetted with DB Shrugs... 1 working set with 3pps then 30kg db's.
Unilateral Seated Cable Rows (pulling low with elbows tucked in)... 1 working set with each side.
Cable Curls... 1 working set.
Reverse Cable Curls... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Curls... 1 working set.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working drop set with 4 drops in weight (30kg, 26kg, 22kg, 16kg and 12kg db's).
DB Spider Curls supersetted with DB Hammer Spider Curls... 1 working set.
Stretches.

My diet today...

Steak (beef), peppers, cherry tomatoes and basmati rice.
Synthepure smoothie with pineapple, oats, mixed berries and water.
Steak (beef) peppers, cherry tomatoes and long grain rice. I also had a bottle of innocent fruit juice (mango and passion fruit).
Intra... 3 scoops of Amino+, 60g HBCD's and 10g glutamine.
Post- Kellogg's Crunchy Nut Corn Flakes and sliced banana with coconut and rice milk (approx 250g carbs) with approx 50g protein from synthepure.
Beef Mince, peppers, cherry tomatoes and basmati rice.
Cottage cheese, blackcurrants, cranberries, walnuts and cashew nuts.

I have also snacked on a few spoons of cashew butter in between meals as well.

Tomorrow will be legs and more of the same but I will include a big dose of LR3 pre workout with 4ml synthetine and 1.5ml syntheselen.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained legs tonight and it completely done me in. I have just sat here for over 3 hours on my phone with no energy to move. I had a shake postworkout but will eat soon. It wasn't planned but I was that out of it I figured just do a shake. I have an opened bag of Optimum Nutrition gold standard gainer so I am thinking I will go through that before I move. The top doesn't shut properly and I could just put it in an empty tub but I will just use it once daily over the next week to finish the bag.

Whenever I go to the gym I know what movements and rep ranges I am going to do but I sometimes modify things on the spot depending upon how I am feeling and if I am training later then the actual time could be a factor as well. Tonight I got in quite late and didn't have that long until the gym closed so I naturally just started supersetting all my movements and it felt great. I was limited to pin loaded machines so it was basically the full weight rack for everything so that didn't change but it was a good intensity technique to have everything coupled together. I had the whole corner of the gym to myself so I just abused myself without a care in the world 

Warm Up.
Leg Press Calf Presses supersetted with Bodyweight Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Seated Leg Curls supersetted with Leg Press (high and wide stance)... 2 working sets.
Hip abductors supersetted with Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Leg Press (medium height and width) supersetted with Leg Extensions... 2 working sets.
Kettlebell Squats... 1 working set.
Stretches.

I also had a shiatsu massage earlier today as well. It's my 3rd in 3 weeks. The guy is great and uses his elbows and goes very deep. My whole body is riddled with inflammation due to hard training but my shoulders are really bad. I knew this anyway but I love my heavy pressing. Although I definitely need a deload so from tomorrow that will happen. Even when I shaved my head the other day I had to keep having breaks because my shoulders were killing me just having my arms held up. I know what I need to do but I just love pushing it in the gym but I will listen to my body and take the very needed break. I will be back to 100% soon but I know I will have to be smarter in the future if I am going to avoid any major issues when I am older. Everything else is fine though so it's full steam ahead for everything else.

Incidentally I am actually fairly pleased with how my shoulders have developed recently as they are probably the best they have ever been and I am liking the change in shape (more 3d looking) I have created over the last few months. When I state deload I just mean very high rep ranges but I will still going to failure but over 20 reps for everything. Although I am best having a break from going to complete failure for at least 1 week so I will. I definitely won't take preworkout on push days because it gets me too amped up and I end up getting carried away 

I move country in just over 1 week and once I am settled this log will really take off  I will sort out some updated pics in the next few days.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am destroyed tonight. I have been sorting out all my stuff and packed a few boxes to ship to myself where I am moving. I also have 3 suitcases and 1 of them is full of supplements (mainly protein and carb powders). Recently I have just been listening to my body and not pushing things one way or another. By that I mean I am eating good but definitely not pushing size. I am progressing nicely and my weight is still climbing upwards but very slowly. So I will purposely push the fullness as much as I can for a short time then I plan to come down. When I am in my new place I will start carb cycling as I respond very well to it. So a mix of medium then low days to tighten up then 1 high day. A low day for me will be about 200g, medium about 400g and high I will really push it so about 1000g carbs. That will be combined with lower test (500mg), tren a (40mg ed) and insulin (with lr3). After about 3-4 weeks of that I will add in some avar (40mg) and finish nicely for the summer.

Today I trained PUSH and it was the start of my deload due to my shoulder issue. I enjoyed training so much and I may even follow the same approach for PULL and LEGS just for the next week or 2. For PUSH I will be training like this for approx 2 weeks but I imagine when I start training in the UK (gym's open on the 25th) I will probably go back to my usual heavy training fairly soon. It was a nice change though and I enjoyed myself in the gym. The weight was kept much lower but the intensity was still high because rest periods were minimal. Although I didn't go to true failure that much but training like this hits you hard in other ways.

I won't (I couldn't even if I tried) list out my entire workout but it was just a complete mix of movements. Lot's of variations of lateral and front raises. Lot's of super or tri sets. I ended shoulders with seated db presses supersetted with seated db lateral raises. I could barely lift my arms up 10-15 mins in. Chest was a mix of flyes and presses. I done some cable presses for the first time in a while and they felt great. I always get an amazing connection and pump with cable presses. I only went up to the middle of the rack for most movements. For machines presses I kept it at just 2pps. I would do large sets using a wide, middle and close grip and 10 reps for each so 30 reps in total. Tri-ceps were more of the same. I ended with a tri-set of Standing EZ bar overhead extensions, underhand pushdowns and rope pushdowns (pulling down and out). Then a few sets of leg extensions to get some blood in my quads. I finished with some abs and stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

I shaved (just electric) my body it what felt like about 2 hours  I was like a gorilla beforehand so it took ages. I have a rash (red dots) all over but that should disappear by tomorrow. I am looking ok and I will push the carbs more then work back down. Most would think just diet now but I have a plan and like to stick to it and I am in a good place to work from. I have major issues with my lats but I have improved them so I can't complain and everything else is ok. My waist is ok and I know after some low days it will look much better so no worries there. All in all I am feeling good. Once I add tren in and play about with carbs I know it will make a big difference.

Dried fruit is not perfect in some ways but I use it at times for a few reasons. It is rich in fibre, vitamins, minerals and it's also high in phenolic antioxidants. I pick certain ones that are loaded in micronutrients such as blackcurrants, goji berries and cranberries. I often add them to my rice and I love the taste and it gives the meal a nice little boost. I like them with cottage cheese as well and usually add walnuts, cashews and/or macadamia nuts. They are also useful if you have taken insulin as the meal contains a blend of fast and slow carbs.

It was PULL day and I kept all working sets 15 reps or over. I took no preworkout yesterday but today had a full serving of Rhino Rampage and honestly felt like a machine in the gym. It's has a really good effect and is very strong.

Rope Face Pulls and Rows (Warm Up).
DB Pullovers... 1 working set with 40kg db.
Incline Bench DB High Rows... 1 working set.
Behind the Neck Lat Pulldowns supersetted with Lat Pulldowns to the front... 2 working sets.
Barbell Rows... 1 working set with 2.5pps.
Behind the back Barbell Shrugs supersetted with DB Shrugs... 1 working set with 2.5pps then 30kg db's.
Unilateral Seated Cable Rows (pulling low with elbows tucked in)... 1 working set with each side.
EZ Bar Curls... 1 working set.
EZ Bar Reverse Curls... 1 working set.
Unilateral Cable Horizontal Curls... 1 working set with each arm.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working drop set with 4 drops in weight (30kg, 24kg, 20kg, 16kg and 12kg db's).
10 mins cardio (elliptical).
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained legs tonight and nothing really changed as I always train with 15 or over reps for legs anyway. I did fail on 12 reps on 1 set but everything else was over that. Just like last time I was destroyed afterwards. I really hate the big leg movements because I know how much it will take out of me. It's not the same pressing or rowing. I know if I push it on legs I will be useless for at least 3 hours afterwards. I recover very fast due to my nutrition and supplements but no matter what after the actual training session I am mentally gone.

I have always struggled with my legs partly due to my lower back but also because my legs are so long. However they are improving but because they are not genetically there I only have to take my foot off the gas for a week and the fullness just disappears  My quads are starting to look really big (for me) now though (especially with a pump). They are getting much thicker now. I hope that translates well in pics. I have seen a lot of tall guys with quite big legs but in pics their legs look small so it is a struggle unless the tall person is genetically gifted. It's funny there is a guy who trains in my gym (he trained legs tonight) and he looks decent and you can see he has good genetics. He has big legs and if you see him train you would just laugh. On his phone doing light weight and I have seen him train 50 times and it's the same every time. He was squatting 10kg per side for his max weight. Not even going deep with just 10kg per side. They don't realize how lucky they have it some people. Take a guy like that and have him eat and train like I do and the changes would be remarkable in literally 8 weeks.

Tonight I felt like doing barbell squats but I was smart so decided against it. It's common for me to have issues after barbell squatting but that's what a new and strong preworkout will do to you  Getting injured just before my flight with 3 big suitcases and hand luggage would be beyond stupid. I am still really progressing well just using leg press and leg extensions as my main quad movements. Although when I get to the UK I am going to find a gym with a good hack squat and I am going to progressively overload that for the following few months. My workout was similar to last rotations but I did have to change the order slightly due to the machines being used by other people.

Warm Up.
Leg Press Calf Presses supersetted with Bodyweight Seated Calf Raises (from squat position)... 2 working sets.
Hip abductors supersetted with Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets.
Leg Press (high/wide, high/close and med/med)... 3 working sets.
Leg Extensions... 2 working sets.
Kettlebell Squats... 1 working set.
Stretches.

My diet today...

Beef, green peppers, cherry tomatoes and basmati rice with blackcurrants.
Beef, yellow peppers, cherry tomatoes and long grain rice with goji berries.
2 bananas and 1 kiwi (and EAA shake).
INTRA- 3 scoops of Amino+ and 30g HBCD'ds and 30g Coconut Sugar.
POST- Lebanese take away of beef, lamb, chicken with salad, hummus, pita bread and a dessert of orange blossom rice pudding.
Beef, orange peppers, cherry tomatoes and basmati rice with cranberries.
My last meal will probably be cottage cheese, walnuts, cashews, red/green grapes and blueberries.

The reason I ate fruit preworkout is simply because I waited too long to train and I was hungry and I don't like training (especially legs) on an empty stomach. I couldn't be bothered cooking so I just had some fruit with an EAA shake to fill my stomach and give me a boost. I have actually had 4 EAA shakes today. I am also nearly out of 1 bag of HBCD's so I have started mixing it with coconut sugar. I have more bags but it saves opening one just before I have to travel.


----------



## Elvia1023

My back is still fucked but it's a weird one. Meaning if I stand up awhile I may get the occasional shock and I have to be very careful moving around but you wouldn't think there was anything wrong with me just stood there. However, if I sit down even for a few mins it can be horrible trying to get back up. I had to get the bus yesterday and was sat down for 10 mins or so. I get up and get off and my back just seized up. I couldn't straighten my back and had to stand there holding onto a rail for about 10 mins. Then every step felt like it could go again. I still had to get shopping though and I was ok in the end. I really wanted to go the gym yesterday but left it. Over the last few days it hasn't improved at all and feels just as bad as day 1.

Today I said to myself I am going to train no matter what. That may seem stupid but I know my body well and I know my back. But it's bizarre because I was literally crying out in pain unable to move with my back locked up and 90 mins later I left for the gym. It's amazing what 10 mins of an ice pack, 1 serving of pre workout and the walk to the gym can do. I knew I had to be careful but I knew being active will actually help me recover as well.

When I get to the UK I am going to join a gym with plenty of plate loaded back machines and I will be gtg. I have said it before but I will stick to it this time. I was very limited with my current gym and that coupled with me loving free weight back movements and no surprise I end up injured again. Although at the same time I do want to work on strengthening all areas but I also know it's just playing with fire performing heavier barbell rows, deadlifts and barbell squats. Slightly frustrating but the 24/7 gym I left the other month (didn't renew as I was moving) have just had all new Panatta machines fitted. A high and low back row and unilateral chest press amongst many so that would have been nice.

I feel much better now but I will see how I am when I wake up. I could feel it tightening up in the shower slightly so I put another ice pack on it and I was good again. I will have tomorrow off and go from there. My flight is very soon so I may just not train again and have approx 1 week off. The gym's reopen in the UK on the 25th. My main aim is just getting recovered as soon as possible so I can hit it hard again when I am back in the UK.

Training today was PUSH and I even went fairly heavy for some movements with no issues. Although weight was generally restricted to be safe and I just wanted to get a really good pump so I utilized various supersets. The workout gave me a massive physical and mental boost. It's been 4 hours since and I am still fine. I will ice it again before bed and see how I am in the morning.

Stretching (upper/lower back, glutes, hips, hamstrings etc).
DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets.
DB Front Raises... 1 working set.
Smith Shoulder Press... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight (2.5pps, 2pps and 1.5pps).
DB Seated Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Machine Flyes supersetted with Machine Presses... 2 working sets.
Cable Flyes supersetted with Cable Presses... 2 working sets.
Tri-set of Tri-cep Pushdowns, Underhand Pushdowns and Rope Pushdowns... 2 working sets.
Stretches.

When I first got injured I had a bad day or 2 but my diet wasn't really effected. I had a Mcfluffy but with that order I got 3 salads. I was low on food and was going to go shopping then got injured so I just ate the 3 salads for 3 meals and used what was in my fridge for the rest. McDonalds over here do really good salads that are just made with grilled chicken breast, lettuce, tomatoe and some cheese shavings. The dressing I get is a miniature bottle of extra virgin olive oil and balsamic vinegar. So all in all not bad at all and they taste great so it's something I occasionally get when I want something fairly cheap that I can order in. The rest of my diet has been good and mainly beef and rice with vegetables. I have lowered my overall meals/calories simply because I haven't been able to move much for a few days. My aim for this week is just maintaining fullness and condition whilst I am unable to train properly. When I get to the UK I will start loading up with higher carbs and heavy training then go from there.


----------



## Elvia1023

I was very surprised today because I woke up and my back felt like it had 99% recovered. Although it actually felt worse the more I moved through the day. Although I done my little routine and it felt much better so I figured I would train PULL and it went great. I won't list my entire routine but mainly machines and lot's of different rows and pulldowns. I did use db's for incline bench rows and rear delt raises. I kept the weight sensible and like yesterday mainly went for pump. Lot's of high reps sets with minimal rest in between. I did use the full weight rack for some rows and pulldowns so it's not like I went light but I was just very careful. I have some very old humulin-r that I will throw away before I travel so I dosed that postworkout and loaded up on protein and carbs. I am not a big fan of humulin-r and much prefer rapid acting slin. I must have had this 1 vial for over 5 years (it expired in 2017).

Contrary to what some may think I am not one for drawing up elaborate drug cycles. I take a variety of things from time to time but I tend to just go on feel and keep things fairly basic when I get. But sure if you have slin, mk-677/hgh, synthetine/syntheselen, lr3, orals etc it's worthwhile timing them effectively. I figured some may want to see what I will be doing drug wise to finish off the summer once I am settled in a new gym/home. I have posted in the past I could add stuff but I don't really see any point as a bit of test and tren with an oral is all I need.

50mg test p per day.
40-50mg tren a per day (will work up to that dose over a few weeks).
Now I have 1 bottle of mast e so I may just add in 200mg per week but it's not needed but I will probably do that.
40mg avar daily after a few weeks on the test and tren.
Now I want to trial Geno's new sdrol and I will at the end of this run for approx 2 weeks. I will go on feel but I will probably stick to 20mg and will run that with the avar at 40mg.

I have a few vials of the 70% purity lr3 left so will run that on moderate carb days. I will dose it quite high. I plan to get a new brand of lr3 (haven't decided yet) and if/when I do I will dose that at 100mcg on moderate carb days.

On high carb days (1-2 per week) I am going to dose lantus in the morning. I will start at 50iu and move up and see how I am but don't have a planned max dose but will push it more than I have in the past. With that I will probably dose 10iu humalog (x2) through the day.

I will also dose metformin on low days. Maybe 10mg MK and 2iu hgh x2 on high carb days only. I can't run either of them frequently as I just get too tired no matter how I dose them.

Synthetine and syntheselen will be dosed at 4ml and 1.5ml preworkout. Although on the high carb/slin day I may dose that twice.

I am excited to start and looking forward to training in a new gym. They are so cheap in the UK I may join 2 if it means I have access to more leg and back equipment. My core diet will be beef and rice with vegetables. Obviously fruits in there as well. I am holding my weight (259 pounds today) and condition so once I start this things will really come to life.


----------



## Elvia1023

My back is feeling even better today. Definitely the best it's been since injuring it. I trained again today as well. I want to stay active as my flight is soon. I will train tomorrow as well and on the day of my flight will take Flex out a few times and just stay active. Once I am in the UK I will have a few days off and recharge. Obviously it's impossible to know but I was thinking the nail in the coffin so to speak may have actually been leg press. I use a pin loaded leg press in my current gym. The issue with it is I want to go as deep as possible so I have it on the lowest setting but I am 6ft 2 with long legs. On a standard leg press it's not an issue but with this I can't fit in so it's very awkward when first pushing the weight up on the 1st rep. When I finish my set I literally have to fall down to the side to get out of the machine. I was thinking at the time my back is not good like this. Anyway it's impossible to know and just something I will try to avoid in the future. I probably won't be using that machine ever again anyway.

I trained legs today and it's the most awkward day in many ways when having an injured lower back. Push is easy you just have to be careful especially with overhead pressing, picking up plates and moving around in general. Back is surprisingly ok and I can still train hard as long as I am supported and I just avoid any lower back movements. I also have to be careful with certain movements but generally it helps my recovery and never hinders it. Legs is much more awkward so I just played it safe. On paper it probably looks like a terrible session but it felt great. I still went heavy on all movements but was extra careful on the leg curls. I won't list the full details but basically leg press calf presses, seated calf raises, unilateral/both seated leg curls, hip abductors, hip adductors and leg extensions then 10 mins on the spin bike.

Enough of the boring bits and let me get sorted in my new place and I will be back bigger and better than before  Most things are sorted so I can move into my new apartment fairly soon. I am going to stay in my parents for a few days first then get all my stuff into the new place. I have already looked at gyms where I will be living so will sort that out soon. They open on the 25th and I am thinking I will probably start training on the 27th so I have a few days to rest and get all my stuff sorted. Hopefully I can start posting some training videos now as well. I just asked Geno for some bits as well so they will come in handy


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained PUSH today and really went for it. A typical training day but it felt good. My back felt great but I know it's still not completely recovered yet. Some of my main lifts were a slight incline smith press with 3pps for 15 reps. 2 working supersets of cable flyes and presses. The full weight rack for 19 reps for machine lateral raises. The full weight rack for machine shoulder press for 18 reps. Floor EZ bar skull crushers with 25kg per side for 14 reps then some deadstop (3 sec negative) reps (had 5 in mind but after 4 it was gone). Stretches before and after for my back, glutes, hamstrings and hips etc.

I had approx 400mcg LR3 left in a vial and I just dosed it all post workout. It's definitely not right as I didn't feel that dose but I still loaded up on carbs afterwards. Hopefully I can sort out some good LR3 and I will dose that at 100mcg as that is plenty when it's good.

I fly to the UK now and I am going to have approx 5 days rest then hit in hard in a new gym. When I restart I will rotate the compounds in and start the new plan. Things should get good.


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are really good. I am still waiting on my new apartment (taking ages) so I have been staying in my parents until I can move. I don't mind at all because I haven't seen them in ages and Flex loves running around the garden. I haven't unpacked anything and just take out ran*** bits I need from my suitcases. As I was resting my back tightened up a little but it feels fine now. I trained for the first time today and it was PULL and it felt great. Lot's of movements, limited volume and sensible intensity. I should be training legs tomorrow. My diet has been relaxed but not too bad. Basically the same meals but 1-2 bowls of cereal daily as well. From today I will be having 3 steak and rice meals daily. The rest will be clean foods and mainly yoghurt with fruit, eggs or meals such as home made chicken, veg & barley soup. I sent all my gear through the post the day before I left so I don't have it yet so will just restart when it comes. Things have been far o) from perfect but I am looking fairly lean and very full so I am in a good place to begin my plan.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have trained hard the last 4 days. I would have had today off but I am going to take the weekend off so figured I may as well hit it hard today (Friday). I have gone as heavy as possible but I am limited in my current gym. I also received my gear but totally forgot I have no slin pins left so just ordered some. I have to be careful with tren a so I start very low (10mg per day) so I can't use normal syringes to pin that dose. I will start at 10mg and move up approx 2mg daily until I get to 40mg and see how I am at that dose. I may go up to 50mg but no more than that. I just dosed 100mg test p yesterday and will do that eod until I get the slin pins then start dosing 50mg daily when I have them.

I am actually looking pretty good for me right now and I will sort out some new pics when I can. My diet has been very basic but good with some treats. My main aim for each day is always 3 steak and rice meals as I have posted earlier. All my other meals are rotated from the same ingredients but today I had something different. I do need to up my vegetable/fruit intake again but I usually add one to each steak meal in the form of either tomatoes, peppers, asparagus or spinach. In the past I would add a selection to each meal but now it's very often just steak and rice.

4 pieces of back bacon, 4 whole eggs, 2 pieces of tiger bread toasted with organic butter and some blueberries and orange juice.
Steak, wholegrain rice and orange juice.
TRAIN (just water)
Steak, pineapple, jasmine rice and cranberries.
Greek Yoghurt, blueberries, raspberries and blackberries.
Steak and coconut rice.

All my steak meals are heavily seasoned usually with a mix of salt, pepper and chilli.

I am going to bed now so going to use 10mg melatonin and one serving of ZMA. Tomorrow I am going out for a day and will have a few drinks but nothing bad. I move into my new place early next week.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am back  Over the last few weeks I could have updated so many things but I will condense everything down. Basically training has been great. I did slightly increase rep ranges for most movements as I have gotten much drier and have had a few issues mainly with my shoulders. I did have a few nights out were I drank and stayed out quite late. My diet is never bad but I did order some takeaways and it's been far from consistent. Although a few weeks ago I was basically just keeping an eye on overall calories most days. So it was far from perfect but because I was only eating a few meals per day when combined with some hormones and hard training I was getting leaner and looking half decent. Since then it has improved dramatically and I am eating very clean but again too many treats. 

The longer I eat like this the better I get. Ideally I would eat like I have today all week then allow myself 1 cheat but I have been doing it every 2 days  To be fair for me I am looking very good and because my calories are so much lower than usual I can get away with what I have been doing and in some ways it can actually help me. But sure it's far from perfect but I plan to not cheat once now. Well I will eat like I have today all week then have a cheat meal when I feel it will help me. We could debate how cheat meals are never needed and refills are only needed at specific times (when very depleted) and I would agree with all of that but it's not like I compete and I just do this for fun and I want to try some cool restaurants in this city so I don't have to be exact. I know how to manipulate my body so I can still get the results I want without having to follow a diet plan for 12-16 weeks straight. Don't get me wrong though because know I am literally eating lean meat, vegetables and a small amount of rice for nearly every meal so for it's tough but I want to do it and the longer I do it the easier it becomes.

As mentioned I pretty much have lean meat, vegetables and rice (50g carbs max per meal) for 80% of my meals. The other meal I have is FAGE 0% fat high protein yoghurt. Basically 55g protein, 15g carbs and 0g fat per yoghurt. I add goji berries, cashews, walnuts and blueberries to that. It's basically my healthy treat meal. If I have something different it will be a 1st meal of whole eggs and high protein seeded bread but that's only approx 3 days per week. The yoghurt does bloat me but again I am not being perfect and I love the taste of that meal so I have kept one in most days but soon that will go so I can get my waist down ever more.

My gear is only 50mg test p and 40mg avar per day (and 20mg nolvadex). Literally that's it  Well I am going to add in 50mg proviron to that. You only need a base of hormones when you have my current goals but still I want to look great so I would like to be using more than that. I dropped the tren and mast. I was hoping to go up to 50mg tren a per day but 2 panic attacks stopped that. I have some 50mg winny tabs so they will also get added in for a few weeks to finish off with. After this I will have a break then during the winter it will just be basic injectables and no orals. I am also dosing 4ml synthetine and 1.5ml syntheselen preworkout which has made a big difference.


----------



## Elvia1023

My current training split...

*Chest, Lateral Delts (3 mws), Bi-ceps (2 mws) and Cardio.
Legs (Ham/Glute ***inate).
Abs, Back and Triceps (2 mws).
Shoulders, Chest (3 mws), Bi-ceps (2 mws) and Cardio.
Legs (Quad ***inate).
Abs, Back and Tri-ceps (2 mws).

(wsm= max working sets)*


Today was Legs...

Calf Presses... 4 working sets.
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Standing Leg Curls... 1 working set of over 20 reps (using partials) for each leg.
Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set of 13 reps.
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... 5 sets of 5 reps for each leg. I rotated right to left with no breaks and failed on the last set of 5 for both legs (finished with partials).
Hip Abductors... 1 working set (using 2 different body positions).
Unilateral Glute Raises... 1 working set for each leg.
Squat Machine... last set of 20 reps with 3pps... I may move up in weight with this as it felt light but lower back is a concern and I have to be careful.
Leg Extensions... 5 sets of 6 super slow reps with 5 secs rest between sets (failed on the 4th and 5th rotations).
Stretches.

Food today...

4 whole eggs and 3 pieces of bacon and blueberries.
5% Beef Mince with vegetables and wholegrain rice (50g carbs).
5% Beef Mince with vegetables and wholegrain rice (50g carbs).
0% Fage yoghurt, goji berries, walnuts, cashews and blueberries (50g carbs).
2% Turkey mince, vegetables and jasmine rice (50g carbs).
2% Turkey mince, vegetables and jasmine rice (50g carbs).


----------



## Elvia1023

Another solid day completed so just have to carry on 1 day at a time. I had forgotten I had some LR3 in my fridge so I added that in post workout today and will start using it over the next few weeks. My complete day looked like...

*5 whole eggs, 3 pieces of buttered high protein bread and blueberries.
2% Turkey mince, vegetables and jasmine rice.
Oats, banana and whey isolate (chocolate brownie flavour).*
4ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen, 50mg test p, 40mg avar and 20mg nolvadex.
TRAIN... 1.5 scoops All Day you May Aminos (just for the taste... white cherry is amazing).
100mcg IGF-1 LR3
*Chicken and Basmati Rice and strawberries.
5% Beef Mince with vegetables and wholegrain rice.
5% Beef Mince with vegetables and wholegrain rice.*

Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
Chest Supported T-Bar Row... 1 working set.
Lat Pulldown... 1 working set.
Seated Cable Rows... 2 working sets using different grips (pronated wide grip and hammer close grip).
Unilateral Seated Cable Rows... 1 working set for each arm (elbows tucked in pulling low).
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Skull Crushers... 1 working set.
Ab Machine... 2 working sets (was rushing so kept ab training minimal).
Stretches.

It's worth noting I have been on 4 x 20min walks with Flex today as well. When possible I time these walks after meals. I will now be adding in 50mg proviron daily (preworkout).


----------



## Elvia1023

More of the same. I tested my willpower going food shopping after a hard workout and being hungry but I am definitely not coming off track now. I will have more lower carb (not too low) days for the foreseeable future and I have stocked up on supplies. Today has been good and I have cooked some nice but basic meals. On slightly lower days I tend to have carbs in earlier (around training) then later it's just lean protein and vegetables.

*5 whole eggs, 2 pieces of buttered high protein bread and blueberries.
Oats, banana and whey isolate (100g carbs).*
4ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen, 50mg test p, 40mg avar, 50mg proviron (just added in) and 20mg nolvadex.
TRAIN... 1.5 scoops of Aminos.
100mcg IGF-1 LR3 (50mcg bi-laterally).
*Chicken (marinated in Nandos Medium sauce), peppers, jasmine rice and raspberries (100g carbs).
2% Turkey Mince with peppers and sweetcorn (50g carbs).
My last meal will be- 5% Beef Mince with courgettes, peppers, cherry tomatoes, aubergine and onions (50g carbs).*

Tomorrow I am going for a meal at a restaurant (will be meal 2) but I will pick something suitable so basically steak and salad and maybe sweet potatoe fries but nothing else (no dessert or extras). My first meal will be eggs and 2 small bagels (50g carbs). I won't have an oat meal and every other meal will be lean meat and vegetables so no more than 50g carbs per meal. The following day will be the same and no more than 50g carbs per meal. With low fats this will strip more fat from me and then I will throw in some lower days to get me down to my desired look. Everything is moving along nicely now and I have leaned out a lot in the last 2 weeks. I wanted to get some pics done so I should have just asked a ran*** person but left it but I will do soon.

Training today was shoulders, chest and bi-ceps. All my shoulder movements were higher reps and fast paced. An example I warm up with both movements on the incline bench then do my 2 working sets there with approx 30 secs rest in between. Then after some heavier DB lateral raises (went up to 30kg db's) I done the same with teh cable movements so basically a few mins to perform my working sets. For the upright barbell rows I went heavier and done 30kg per side so warmed up to that. For my 2 barbell pressing movements there was approx 1 min rest in between working sets.

Warm Up.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Front Raises... 1 working set.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Unilateral Cable Lateral Raises... 1 working set for each arm.
Unilateral Cable Front Raises... 1 working set for each arm.
Upright Rows... 1 working set.
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
Standing Barbell behind the head Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
Machine Chest Press... 1 working set.
Chest Dips... 1 working drop set (30kg db then bodyweight).
Bicep Standing Cable Curls... 1 working set.
EZ Bar Reverse Curls... 2 working sets.
EZ Bar Curls... 1 working set (performed in between the above 2 working sets).
DB Hammer Curls.... 1 working set.
DB Concentration Curls... 1 working set with each arm.
Abs for 10 mins.
Stretches.

I skipped cardio because I took Flex on a 90 min walk before the gym. I also wanted to hit abs properly as yesterday I was done in a few mins. I haven't been able to hit abs like I wanted over the last few months due to my lower back injury but now I feel better I will hit them hard (but short) twice weekly. I will make sure cardio is done after training chest next. I may have the weekend off so I am fresh for hitting legs on Monday.


----------



## Elvia1023

Here are some pics of a few meals. These are just very basic meals that take minutes to cook and require no effort but they also taste fantastic if the right condiments are used.

2% Turkey mince, vegetables and jasmine rice (pepper, pink salt, light soy sauce and extra virgin olive oil)...




Chicken (marinated in BBQ sauce), peppers and jasmine rice (pepper, paprika and extra virgin olive oil)...




Chicken breast (marinated in Nandos Medium sauce) with peppers and sweetcorn (light soy sauce and extra virgin olive oil)...


----------



## Elvia1023

I have had the weekend off in regards to training. I train frequently and right now that is often 3 on 1 off but I have no set schedule and just take time off when I need to. Although when training hard and frequent even if you feel great I would always recommend having 2 days (at least) off training every 1-3 weeks. Some may need many more off days (3 days per week for example) but I am just referring to guys who train most days. It always catches up with you and even if you feel great the few days break will do you good. So 2 days off means exactly 3 days between workouts. So my body has rested and it looks less "tired" and more fuller so tomorrow I can hit legs as hard as possible.

I was out with family today and we went for a meal and I had a chicken, bacon and avocado salad (and a freshly squeezed orange juice). Although I was surprised how big the meal was and the chicken was actually breaded so I simply made minor adjustments for the rest of the day. So my last 2 meals were steak and stir fry (30g carbs max). On the walk home earlier I went shopping and they had chicken breast reduced so I will eat that for my final meal with a handful of nuts. 

More of the same tomorrow and I will throw in approx 50g carbs pre, 25g intra and 75g post workout and the rest of my meals will be a max of 25g so approx 225g carbs for the day. My protein is usually 50-75g per meal and I don't stress about the amount and if I get 40g or over I am happy. It's usually closer to 50-60g but those 2% turkey mince meals are loaded. I buy 500g packs for most mince meals and always just have half a pack (250g) and 1 pack is 155g protein so that's 77.5g protein for those meals not counting secondary sources (rice, veg etc). Whenever I eat high protein I use a product that contains papain and bromelain enzymes to help with the digestion/absorption.

I shouldn't do this and definitely don't recommend it but on most of the off days I don't even take anything either which means unstable blood levels but it's just what I do so I am taking less than I post. Preworkout tomorrow it will be 50mg test p, 40mg avar, 50mg proviron and 20mg nolvadex. Postworkout will be 100mcg IGF-1 LR3. I will probably throw in 3 aminos shakes in 1.5 litres of water through the day as well. I also have 2 greens shakes in 500ml water AM/PM as well.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained legs last night and was so destroyed I just had my meals and went to bed. My leg training is going very well. They will never be very impressive but they have thickened up. Pretty much all movements are taken to complete failure until I am shaking and my body gives up mid rep. The 2 exceptions are I have been using the v squat and also machine glute raises. I perform both just once in 2 rotations (roughly 1 week's worth of training). Obviously my lower back is fucked but I am slowly building up the squats. On the glute raises I literally just used 10kg (most girls use more in my gym) on it and just really squeezed my glutes hard on every rep for 15 reps. So it's just about the movement and the contraction as opposed to weight for that. For the v squat I done 3pps for 20 reps last week and this week I done 4pps for 15 reps. Next week I will do 4.5pps or 5pps for 15 reps and just move up each week and see how I go. I know I could really load up that machine but it's dangerous doing so. I don't want any breaks in form and I use a slow rep tempo and control the weight. I also slowed down the last few reps and paused at the bottom on the last just so I struggle for 15 without having to load the machine up. Literally everything else was just brutal though and it felt great.

Today I started off a bit low. You know when you diet and lose fullness and that pop. I always train in hoodies or thick tops but wore a vest and it might sound stupid but it gave me a big boost. My body really comes to life when I start training and I can see striations all through my shoulders and I was looking 10x better. It made me feel like the dieting is all worth it because beforehand I was thinking why don't I just eat what I want as I will feel better and still be lean but it's just all part of the process. I am enjoying all my meals right now so it was just a ran*** low which was probably more down to other things. Training felt great and mainly consisted of a variety of rows at different rep ranges. I decided to buy a 0% FAGE yoghurt today which is fine as it still fits my intended macros plus I put it post workout so I was primed to digest it. Each yoghurt is 55g protein, 15g carbs and 0g fat.

Oats, banana and whey protein.
Steak, wholegrain rice and peppers.
3 chocolate chip cookies.
INTRA (20g of EAA's).
Fage 0% yoghurt, blueberries, raspberries, dried cherries and goji berries (approx 50g carbs).
Beef mince, garden peas, sweetcorn and peppers (approx 50g carbs).
Beef mince, garden peas, sweetcorn and peppers (approx 50g carbs).

Tomorrow will be similar minus the chocolate chip cookies  Although it will be slightly less carbs for the rest of the day as well. On my off days from training carbs will be reduced even further and mainly consist of peas, courgettes, peppers, aubergine and raspberries. I will get some pics done soon. I hope everyone has been well.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am really enjoying my current split. I was doing push, pull and legs for awhile and this new one is very similar. The main differences are instead of just legs I now have a more quad focused workout then a more ham/glute focused workout. The same for push and now it's more chest focused (with lateral raise variations) and then a more shoulder focused day. So the overall volume over 2 rotations is the same but varies from workout to workout. For back it's pretty much the same approach as before and a mix of thickness and width movements each day as I feel like I can recover just fine that way. The other main difference is I don't do tri-ceps with chest/shoulders and I don't do bi-ceps with back. So my training frequency has increased for arms and I am hitting bi-ceps and tri-ceps directly/indirectly every upper body day. However the volume is very limited on 2 days and recovery never a problem. I also make sure to add cardio when training chest/shoulders and abs when training back. Tonight was a ham focused leg workout and it felt great...

Horizontal Calf Presses... 4 working sets (2 with knees slightly bent and 2 with straight legs).
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets (the last being a drop set with 3 drops in weight).
Standing Calf Raises (squat machine)... 1 working set of 50 reps (rested paused).
Standing Leg Curls... 1 working set of over 20 reps (using partials) for each leg.
Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set of 16 reps.
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... 5 sets of 6 reps for each leg. I rotated right to left with no breaks and failed on the 5th set of 6 for both legs (finished with partials).
Hip Abductors... 2 working sets (using 2 different body positions).
Unilateral Glute Raises... 1 working set with 6 plates for each leg.
Leg Press... 2 working sets of 23 and 19 reps (as deep as possible with feet low and wide and then feet low and close).
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 5 sets of 6 reps for each leg. I rotated right to left with no breaks and failed on the 5th set of 6 for both legs.
Stretches.

I had a cheat day of eating yesterday and just had fun. I had a burger and fries from Five Guys. All my other meat meals had approx 100g carbs in them. Later on I ordered from a dessert place and got cookie dough, cookies and cheesecake. I also had 2 big bowls of cereal as well. I was a bloated mess but today I have looked very full, tight and vascular. I wish I could have got pics done but I have someone coming over tomorrow night so I will get some updated pics done then. My diet today has been great and it will be more of the same tomorrow. Then I will have a few lower carb days. I also have a big night out on Sunday as it's my mates bday and will try to limit the alcohol. It should be my last night out in awhile as from Monday I believe they are stopping all social gathering of more than 6 people where I live.

Steak (cooked in garlic butter), peppers, wholegrain rice and raspberries.
Chicken (marinated in mango and lime sauce), mediterranean vegetables, basmati and wild rice.
INTRA (1.5 scoops of Aminos).
White Fish (marinated in lemon and herb sauce), peppers, pilau rice and red grapes.
Chicken, peppers, cherry tomatoes, garden peas, basmati and wild rice.
FAGE 0% yoghurt, blueberries, cherries, cranberries, goji berries, walnuts and almonds.

Incase anyone wonders if I ever have fruit at the end of a meal unless having a salad I will usually just eat them after the main meal. So like a dessert but I mainly do it for a slight boost and health reasons. Even when dieting hard I will add certain ones in (low net carb and high fibre) to salads. Even at my lowest I usually have a handful of blueberries and raspberries everyday.

I have also drank 2 EAA and Green shakes today.

Test P 50mg ED
Avar 40mg ED (will have a few days off now).
Proviron 50mg ED


----------



## Elvia1023

I barely slept last night and was up early as I needed to take Flex to the vets. I still really wanted to train though and it was back and tri-ceps days. A really good session and my mate was in the gym so I got some pics done. Between my crap posing and his crap photo taking they looked crap so I got him to take a few more and they turned out 10x better. I am surprised how full my arms look and this are a clearer reflection of how I am looking than the first set of pics. I am happy with the balance between my current leanness and fullness but there is more to come. I will be getting my waist much tighter over the next few weeks and more details will come out as I do. I also need to shave again and when I do that will make a big difference.


----------



## Elvia1023

I obviously eat well and I always train hard but I do also like to live a little. It's not like I compete or model and have to look my best all the time. At the same time health is important to me so I try to limit any toxicity in my life. That coupled with liking to party was something I had to juggle with (sometimes unsuccessfully) in the past. I stopped going out when I moved away but over here I will go out a bit more. Although after Sunday night I don't feel like drinking alcohol again for at least a few months  It was a big night out and I drank a lot of cognac and didn't go to sleep until 11am. The next day I pretty much laid in bed all day and slept plus I only ate once (takeaway of meat, rice and salad with carrot cake). I definitely need to learn to limit myself on big nights out.

Today I am back on plan and have ate well and trained (shoulders and bi-ceps). I kept the weight fairly light for most movements (not all) and rest periods low and it felt really good. My body (water balance) just needed to normalize and I am pretty much back to normal now. I will be training again tomorrow and my diet is back on track so it was only  approx 1 day that was negatively effected. I also stopped my 40mg avar for 2 days and will go another day off before resuming my usual dose just because of how much alcohol I drank. I also went through about 10ml synthergine today as well 

So all in all just over 1 day effected and definitely no more nights out for awhile (well that's the plan). I am back on track and after a few standard/moderate days I will start to carb cycle again to get my body fat lower. Today I ate well and added in a mix of different meats, fruits, vegetables and wholegrain/wild rice.


----------



## Elvia1023

I think with any diet it's wise to utilize the same food sources you have been eating and you know you digest well. I won't have a set plan and it will go on feel/appearance but I have been having many standard/moderate days recently so I want to deplete myself now. My carbs will be very low for the next few days. I just do this for fun and like changing my body and experimenting but it's all very simple. When I keep carbs/fats low my waist shrinks and that is the plan. So for the next few days it will be all low days (including leg day) but in approx 4-5 days when I train legs again I will throw in a moderate day. Then I will just go from there and it will be a mix of low-moderate days and any higher days should come on a leg day.

I have discussed macros/calories and food volume in the past and it can be a very important factor. I could fill my diet with lot's of enjoyable meals packed full of nutrients and still lose plenty of body fat. However, right now I am keeping the food volume fairly low. Most of my meals today have been chicken breast with low fat houmous and as always I throw in some berries as well. For guys who struggle with hunger they could fill their plates with low calorie but filling foods and for that a variety of greens and vegetables are usually the best option. Many can cause gas/bloating so it's about finding the ones that suit you best. Today I wanted some volume for one meal without the high carb content so I had noodles/pasta made from butternut squash. I done that for a change from my usual vegetable mix. Another meal was FAGE 0% yoghurt with berries and some walnuts, pecans and cashews. I have had 3 meals of chicken and low fat houmous so far.

My fridge is stocked with lean steaks, turkey breast and chicken breast and that's what my diet will consist of over the next few weeks. For the next few days those protein sources will be combined with certain vegetables or low fat houmous so very simple and very limited. On moderate days I will basically add in some wholegrain, wild or jasmine rice and lower carb fruits (berries). On higher days more rice and maybe 1 oat meal. I may even add in other fruit such as pineapple or watermelon on mod/high days. Some "treats" will appear on a high day as well but it will be kept to one meal and simply a high calorie meal loaded in carbs, fat and sodium such as a burger and fries. We are talking no more than 100g carbs for a low day, 250g for a moderate day and approx 500g for a high day.


----------



## Elvia1023

My training has been great recently. Restricting my calories is obviously having an effect because I can usually recall all my workouts for the week in order but my mind is totally blank right now  I trained 3 days in a row then had Friday off and was in the gym today for chest, side delts and bi-ceps. My legs are really sore from Thursday. I done a variety of movements and some unusual techniques and I also added in some split squats in the smith and I can definitely feel those now. I also done leg press unilaterally going as deep as possible. All in all a great workout I pushed to the max and I am feeling it now.

Today I tried a new gym and I am very impressed so I am going to join. They have a hack squat machine so that is reason alone for me to join. I tested it out and it felt great so I will be destroying myself on that in the future. It's also safe to drop down to the bottom so I can take my working set to the complete end without worrying about getting stuck at the bottom (happened to me years ago). The plate loaded chest press is also excellent and I made good use of that today. Just a really good workout and things are going well even if my energy is down. The preworkout Obliterate by Fusion Supplements has been helping me get through my sessions recently and is very good but strong so not for the sensitive to stimulants.

I have changed my preworkout dosing around as I want to look freaky so now so it's 3ml syntheselen and 4ml synthetine preworkout. I basically do 1.5ml syntheselen and 2ml synthetine in 2 x 3ml syringes and they go in very smoothly. Although when I was doing it all in 1 syringe (4ml/1.5ml) the other day I tested out my rear delt (never inject them) and my arm was dead and aching badly for about 3 hours so never again. I am trying to keep all injs away from my glutes so have been swopping areas but that was a very new area for such a high volume (5.5ml I done) injection. I have increased my syntheselen dosing because it always helps bring out my vascularity and it's a great fat burner in general.

Training is a mixed bag in regards to reps and weight. I go as heavy as possible in the 7-10 rep range for certain movements and working sets. Most working sets are now over 10 reps and many closer to 15 reps. My body is getting very dry and I can simply feel the difference (joints etc) so I would be stupid to push every movement so for some now it's just about making the muscle work without risking injury (too much). Cardio is still minimal but I will be increasing it now.


----------



## Elvia1023

I would never usually eat like this but it's for a purpose and it's just simple to prepare and it's kept to basic items. Today my diet...

Chicken Breast, Low Fat Houmous and Blackberries.
FAGE 0% Yoghurt, Blueberries, Cherries, Goji berries, Walnuts, Pecans and Cashews.
INTRA- 2 scoops of EAA's.
Chicken Breast in a Mango and Lime Sauce and Butternut Squash "pasta" and Raspberries.
Chicken Breast, Low Fat Houmous and Blackberries.
Turkey Breast and Low Fat Houmous.

Carbs approx 100g.
Protein approx 300g.
Fats approx 70g.

So around 2230 calories.

I am also back on all my orals so on training days my stack is...

50mg Test P
40mg Anavar
50mg Proviron
20mg Nolvadex
4ml Synthetine
3ml Syntheselen

For the final 2 weeks of this blast I plan to add in 20mg Sdrol as well.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been training in my new gym and things are going well. My diet has been restrictive over the last few days but as I trained legs today I had a higher day. I was going to just do a few higher carb ("clean") meals but decided to just go all out  I am enjoying my diet and essentially eating what I want whilst staying in fixed macro totals and that's what explains all the fruit because I always feel great eating it and I pick specific ones for a reason. So on my low days I have essentially been having meat and fruit for all meals. Recently for my 1st meal I have added 2 pieces of black pudding which tastes amazing. It's a treat for me but works great as a pre workout food source as it's loaded in sodium and for 1 serving the macros are 2.5g fat (0.9g sat fat), 19g carbs (0.8g sugar), 8g protein and 1.5g salt. A typical day has looked like...

Turkey breast, 2 pieces of black pudding and raspberries.
Chicken breast, blueberries and 1 banana.
TRAINING
Turkey breast, mango and watermelon.
Chicken breast and cherries.
Turkey breast, blackberries and 1 small avocado.

Today for leg day my diet consisted of...

Steak, jasmine rice and raspberries.
Steak, wholegrain/wild rice and blueberries.
TRAINING
Five Guys double beef burger with bacon and cheese and 1 regular Cajun fries.
Chicken breast, watermelon and black grapes.
FAGE 0% yoghurt, goji berries, blueberries, blackberries, walnuts, cashews and almonds.

Whilst I wasn't really in the mood to begin with I ended up destroying my legs earlier. A really productive session and I done my first working sets on the new hack squat and everything went great. I can load up hack squats (10pps in the past) but even 2 plates per side feels heavy on this one so there is plenty of room to move upwards over time.

Machine Calf Raises... just sheer abuse and rest pauses etc so hard to give a total of working sets but let's say about 4.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... more of the same but let's say about 2 working sets.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... 5 sets of 6 reps for each leg with no rest in between (last 2 sets included 1-3 partials).
Horizontal Leg Press... 2 working sets (feel high and wide and low and close).
Hack Squat... 3 working sets (high and wide, medium and low and close).
Hip Adductors... 1 working set with negative reps.
Leg Extensions... 2 working sets (approx 75% of the stack then 100% of the stack).
Stretches.

I had some brandy again and woke up super dry. As a result I have dropped the avar. Although I have added in 10mg tren a per day and going to see how I get on with it. So it's just 50mg test p and 50mg proviron with the tren moving forward. I am feeling great and going to just carry on enjoying life and getting leaner in the process.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a few off days with loads of calories so now I am just getting on with things and not posting as much. I will be back with updated pics but I need to create the changes first. Training has been great recently and 5-6 days per week. My diet hasn't changed much so most days mainly consist of chicken, beef, berries, vegetables, avocado and cashew butter. Any non low days basically have added rice, fruit, bagels and whole eggs. My current cycle is...

50mg Test P
10mg Tren A
20mg Anavar
10mg Superdrol
20mg Nolvadex
4ml Synthetine
3ml Syntheselen

My current supplements...

Pomegranate
Garlic
Curcumin
Synthergine
Fish Oil
Vitamin D
ZMA
Melatonin
Digestive Enzymes
Milk Thistle

Preworkout (various)
EAA's
Glutamine (20g per day)


----------



## Elvia1023

Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets.
Wide Grip Barbell Upright Rows... 1 working set.
Low Incline Smith Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Machine Pec Deck supersetted with Machine Presses... 3 working sets.
Chest Dips... 2 working sets with 30 secs rest between sets.
Machine Bi-cep Curls... 2 working sets with both arms then 2 working unilateral sets (the 2nd/last being right, left, right, left with no break).
Reverse EZ Bar Curls... 1 working set.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set.
Cardio... 15 mins on exercise bike.
Stretches.

Chicken, blueberries and cashew butter.
Steak and Mediterranean vegetables.
INTRA (2 scoops of Ghost EAA's (warheads sour green apple flavour) and 10g glutamine.
Chicken, watermelon and mango.
FAGE 0% yoghurt, goji berries, blueberries, cashews and walnuts.
Chicken, Mediterranean vegetables and avocado.

Preworkout
50mg Test P
10mg Tren A
20mg Anavar
10mg Superdrol
20mg Nolvadex
4ml Synthetine
3ml Syntheselen


----------



## Elvia1023

Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB High Rows... 1 working set.
Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Machine Row... 1 working set.
Lat Pulldown... 1 working set.
Unilateral Seated Cable Row... 1 working drop set for each side.
DB Pullovers... 1 working set.
Barbell Shrugs... 2 working sets (1 from the front and 1 from the back).
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Machine Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set.
EZ Bar Skullcrushers... 1 working set.
Machine Crunches supersetted with Knee Raises... 3 working sets.
Stretches.

Chicken breast, low fat houmous and blueberries (super fast meal before taking Flex on his morning walk).
5 whole eggs, 2 black puddings and a banana.
INTRA (2 scoops of Ghost EAA's (warheads sour green apple flavour) and 10g glutamine.
Fish (cod) with cajun spices, mixed peppers and blackberries.
Chicken breast, low fat houmous and blueberries
Steak, Mediterranean vegetables and avocado.

Preworkout
50mg Test P
10mg Tren A
20mg Anavar
10mg Superdrol
20mg Nolvadex
4ml Synthetine
3ml Syntheselen

I just added in 1 new supplement. I take vitamin d and this will replace that (contains 5000iu vit d) but it also contains an array of useful supplements. I also just ran out of ZMA and it contains zinc so that's another benefit for me. It's freezing here and I am out all the time in the rain with Flex so anything that can help prevent colds and strengthen my immune system is good for me. Obviously it's only a supplement but I think a very well put together one.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am back into a good routine now so let's hope they don't lockdown all the gym's here again (it's a possibility). My meals today have been very basic and I have ate most with my bare hands. As I used packs of cooked chicken (next to no fat) I have used no oils (apart from my egg meal) so calories are lower and I will continue to do this for the next week. I trained shoulders, chest and bi-ceps today and really pushed it. Probably a few too many heavy pressing sets but I felt good after a rest day yesterday.

4 whole eggs, 2 pieces of buttered multi seed toast.
Chicken breast and blueberries.
Chicken breast and red grapes.
INTRA 2 scoops of Ghost EAA's (warheads sour green apple flavour) and 10g glutamine.
Chicken breast, watermelon and blackberries.
Chicken breast, raspberries and 1 avocado.

Tomorrow I will be training legs so I will add in a higher carb meal preworkout. When using low carbs if placing more in 1 meal I generally prefer preworkout to give my workout a boost. I usually know what I will be eating the next day but I change things about but right now I will be sticking to the below for tomorrow...

4 whole eggs, 2 pieces of buttered multi seed toast.
Chicken breast and blueberries.
Oats, banana, half water/coconut milk and 1.25 scoops of Ghost whey (cereal milk and peanut flavour).
INTRA 2 scoops of Ghost EAA's (warheads sour green apple flavour) and 10g glutamine.
Chicken breast, red grapes and blackberries.
Chicken breast, raspberries and 1 avocado.

The diet is temporary and results driven. I should/could be adding greens but truth be told I can't be bothered and don't feel they are needed (temporarily). Only 1 meal today needed to be cooked and 2 for tomorrow but I will be back on my standard diet in a few weeks. I am consuming 2 green shakes per day though which helps matters. I am also using 2g fish oil and 1g cod liver oil twice daily now as well.

For legs it should be calf raises, calf presses, leg curls, stiff leg db deadlifts, hip adductors, leg press, smith split squats and leg extensions.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I have followed the diet plan I posted yesterday and feel good. I did add some collagen to my usual greens/eaa/glutamine shake. Everything else is the same and I don't plan to change any drugs until the end of this run. Today was legs and I had a great workout...

Calf Raises... 3 working sets.
Calf Presses... 1 working set.
Seated Leg Curls supersetted with DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 2 working sets.
Unilateral Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set (with 3 negative reps) with each side.
Leg Press... 1 working set.
Smith Split Squats... 1 working set for each side.
Hip Adductors... 1 working drop set.
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

Everything was going so good and just like that the government have closed all gyms in my city. They announced it today and both of my gym's close at 10pm tomorrow. It's likely going to be at least 4 months as well which is very frustrating. Some independents are fighting the ruling so I will see what happens. Even if they were to remain open you are going to have everyone in the nearby area trying to train at those gyms and due to social distancing/capacity rules it will be extremely hard to sort out any regular training.

I won't go into things (could rant all day) but just a complete joke. As I moved country recently I have no gym equipment here so I have ordered some dumbbells. It's not the same though and a pair of 15kg db's doesn't cut it but at least I will have something. I will do home workouts and cardio up the steps in my apartment building. So it looks like tomorrow could be the last time I train in a gym for a very long time unless I manage to sort something out. I am going to get some pics done this week then just come off everything. Gonna stay on 150mg test per week and just maintain condition whilst eating a healthy but relaxed diet.


----------



## psych

That sucks bro


----------



## Elvia1023

psych said:


> That sucks bro



It's very annoying but many gyms in my city are fighting back. They have stayed open and it's been all over the news. It's looking good as well so hopefully they will reopen soon. 

I won't go into too many details but it's ridiculous what has gone on. They have put the next region into the same level of lockdown but the gyms there are staying open. In some areas that are located between areas you literally have 1 rule for the left of your property and another for the right. So if you walk to the right you can go to the gym but on the left all the gyms are closed. That's just 1 example of many highlighting how stupid all of this has become. I understand localized lockdowns but in practice they won't work. It's all common sense what needs to be done but let's not go into covid talk.


----------



## Elvia1023

For my pics I decided to try some tan and it couldn't have gone any worse  It was my fault and I put it on 20 mins before getting pics done and it was a complete mess. I had patches were the tan didn't stick all over my legs and back. I looked stupid but figured try and get some done as my front wasn't too bad and under some bright light I may still get a decent pic.

I didn't even pump up because I was annoyed but I had taken 5ml synthelator 1 hour before so I was pumped up just by applying the tan.


----------



## Elvia1023

I should be training next week in a new gym. It's small and far from ideal but it's looks ok and has a few machines so I will train there soon. I think/hope the gyms will reopen soon so I will just get a day pass and will go from there. Worst case scenario and they remain closed (and forcefully close the gyms that have stayed open) I have me and my new dumbbells so I can still train.

I have done next to nothing for the last few days and rested my body and no surprises my back has started hurting more so I will start stretching daily. They have also kept salons open so I can actually still book in for deep tissue massage so I may do that as my body definitely needs it. I am in a chilled mood and happy resting up even more before I push hard again. I state that but there is a high probability I end up training tomorrow


----------



## Elvia1023

I spent a few days just eating what I wanted and the flood gates were opened. I can't believe the amount of food I went through at times. Even on the 3rd day I was looking ok so my body just sucked it up. Although when I started with pizza, peanut butter, cheese and other high fat foods I knew it wouldn't be too long until I looked like a complete mess.

Now I am back on plan and just eating what I always do (meat, berries etc) but with more carbs in the form of rice and pasta. I mainly have beef and chicken for protein and for a couple of weeks went to mainly chicken but now the beef is back. I have bought some low fat steaks and also low fat (10%) meatballs. I oven baked the meatballs so the fat content is only about 20g per meal and that went with gluten free pasta for 1 meal and some jasmine rice for another. For breakfast I had some whole eggs with tea cakes and blueberries. Preworkout was oats, banana and whey protein (peanut butter and cereal milk flavour). My last meal of the day will be chicken breast with 1 avocado and maybe a few berries.

I haven't injected anything for nearly 1 week. My sex drive had dropped a little over the last few weeks (was up and down) but now it is sky high which is frustrating when you're single  I plan to start trt soon so will add in 150mg test e and see how I feel. I was planning to dose it higher this time as I usually do 75mg x 2 each week but I may go with 200mg (or even 250mg). I will go with 150mg for 4 weeks then move up to 200mg for another 4 weeks and go from there. Next year when I blast again I plan to keep orals out and just go with something basic. I usually dose fairly low these days but I will up things this blast so something like 1g test and 600mg of deca (I may even try eq instead). Like most of us I always get that big to get huge so let's get back to the original theme of this thread and I promise it will be good 

It looks like the gyms may be reopening which is great. As I posted I decided to train today and booked the local gym. You have to book slots and only 3 people are allowed it at one time as it's a very small gym. Now if I could deadlift and squat etc the gym would be fine even long term but as I am more limited it's not ideal but for a temporary gym it's very good. They have 4 leg machines, 1 smith and 1 power rack and well most of the basics. It's more of a classes gym and they train outside on the concrete so I was pleasantly surprised. After looking around I realized it would be better to do upper and lower so I trained upper today and tomorrow I will train legs. I won't post all the details but my workout looked like...

Warm Up.

Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes.

DB Lateral Raise.
Machine Shoulder Press.

Machine Fly.
Machine Chest Press.

Lat Pulldown.
Seated Unilateral Cable Row.

Overhead EZ Tri-cep Extensions.
EZ Bi-cep Curls
EZ Reverse Curls.

I supersetted a lot of movements for each bodypart (listed together). I also done 1 working set for most movements. My plan was to just get a good pump but with the loud music and using a preworkout for the 1st time in 1 week I ended up pushing the weight on most movements and it felt good. I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Elvia1023

As posted due to the limited equipment (and the fact I can't push squats and deadlifts etc) in my temporary gym I figured it is best training upper/lower. I will probably do that with 1 day off after legs so it will be 2 on 1 off with hitting everything twice every 6 days. I could change over and split my upper day into push/pull. The reason I didn't is the only back machines in the gym are a lat pulldown and rear delt flye machine. There is a cable station and some db's and of course barbells so 101 possible movements but I don't trust my back with anything heavy (barbell) and the db's only go to 35kg. I can already do the full weight rack with one arm rows so it's more a case of maintaining unless I start pushing big weight for barbell rows and deadlifts which I know I can't do (not worth the risk). My back is already tight just from doing some light weight barbell stiff leg deadlifts today. I may still change over but I don't mind doing upper/lower as a temporary split and I enjoyed training my entire upper body in one big day.

My mate wants to train every single day but I have told him to back off as this is more than enough because we are pushing every session hard. Today was leg day and whilst the equipment is limited and very old every piece felt great so I had an amazing workout. We had the gym to ourselves and with great music playing we had 1 hour to destroy ourselves.

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses supersetted with Smith Calf Raises.
Seated Leg Curls supersetted with Stiff leg Deadlifts (db and barbell).
Horizontal Leg Press supersetted with Leg Extensions.
One Legged Smith Squats.
Stretches.

It pretty much went in the above order but we mixed things up a little. An example is for quads I done the 1st superset but later done a tri-set with the smith squats. Then for the final set I added one last set of smith calf raises at the end. On the final set I also took everything to complete failure with heavy weight so I would rest approximately 30 secs so it wasn't really a superset as I wanted to push each movement to the max. For the final smith squats I had closer to 2 mins rest beforehand so I could push that set to the max. For hams I used 3 different stiff leg deadlifts variations for 3 sets. One with both legs and db's, one with a barbell and the last with db's and unilateral reps and a 35kg db. That was very much in the moment as someone had left a barbell with 20kg per side so I just used that but the db variations were planned beforehand.

1 scoop of Dragon Pharma Dr Feaar, 1 scoop of greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken, peppers, basmati rice and blueberries.*
*Steak, Mediterranean vegetables and gluten free pasta.*
INTRA... 1.5 scoops of Dragon Pharma Dr Feaar and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken, jasmine rice and raspberries.*
*Beef meatballs, spinach and gluten free pasta.*
1 scoop of Dragon Pharma Dr Feaar, 20g collagen powder, 1 scoop of greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, wild/wholegrain rice and 1 avocado.*

I am going to dose 75mg test e before bed and carry that on every 3 days so it's 150mg every 6 days. They goal is to get fuller but stay in condition and not going to lie I was tempted to bang in about 400mg test per week so I can just grow/rebound hard but I am going to stay low for a bit and move up when I feel it's best. So the goal is growth I just have to be careful with calories/carbs for now and move up in all areas gradually. I probably should be having a little deload from training for a few weeks but fuck that and I will be pushing it hard. Although I did have about 6-7 days off the gym recently though. Now I am not an idiot and I see many people and they have injuries and they continue to lift silly weights and always make the problem worse. My body is fine and I am still careful and I am staying away from the problem movements so I should be gtg

I will just keep an eye on recovery during this cruise and when needed I will take a few days off at a time so I don't dig myself into the ground. Then before I blast again in the New Year I will have a week off over Christmas so I am fresh again. I have booked a deep tissue massage for 2moro and got a deal for 4 sessions for the price of 3 so will see him at least once per week to make sure I stay loose. It will just be trt and food for now but come the new year I will be doing some interesting protocols. More on that at a later date.


----------



## Elvia1023

Now my gyms are back open I have just resumed my usual training split. Yesterday I trained chest, shoulders and bi-ceps and today it was back, tri-ceps and calves. The addition of calves is the only change. So it's those 2 days then legs and I will be adding in calves on an upper body day as I want to up the frequency for them. Everything is hit fairly frequently and obviously I hit my bi-ceps and tri-ceps directly and indirectly every upper body day. My nutrition and sleep are good so I don't see this being an issue on TRT but if recovery becomes compromised I will simply take more rest days.

I was like a man possessed today. My new preworkout hit me good and I got to the gym really focused and hit it as hard as possible. My chest/shoulders/bicep workout was done in my temporary gym that is very small/restricted but it has everything you need. My last 2 workouts consisted of...

Warm Up with DB's.
Incline Bench DB Flyes... 1 working set.
Machine Press... 2 working sets.
Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working sets.
Unilateral Cable Front Raises... 1 working set with each side.
Wide Grip Upright Row... 1 working set.
Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
DB Curls... 1 working set.
Barbell Curls supersetted with DB hammer Curls... 2 working sets.
Stretches.

The 2 working sets for machine press were done in a different way. I warmed up to 4pps (it feels heavy on this old machine) and done my 1 working set. Then I warmed up on pec deck and quickly moved up to the full weight rack. I then supersetted pec deck (full weight rack) with machine presses with a deload weight of 2.5pps.

Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB High Rows... 1 working set.
Lat Pulldown... 1 working set.
Machine Rows supersetted with Straight Arm Pulldowns... 1 working set.
Unilateral Cable Rows (pulling low and close)... 1 working set with each side.
Lower Back Extensions... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Close Grip Bench... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Dips... 1 working set.
Calf Presses... 10 mins of abuse.
Stretches.

My nutrition over the last 2 days has pretty much been the same (minor changes) and today it consisted of...

1 scoop of Dragon Pharma Dr Feaar, 1 scoop of greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Steak, jasmine rice and blueberries.*
*Beef meatballs, peppers and gluten free pasta.*
INTRA... 1.5 scoops of Dragon Pharma Dr Feaar and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, peppers and gluten free pasta.*
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and goji berries.*
1 scoop of Dragon Pharma Dr Feaar, 20g collagen powder, 1 scoop of greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken breast, wild/wholegrain rice and 1 avocado.*

Most meals consist of approx 100g carbs so about 500g for the day.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have just done my 2nd injection of 75mg test c. I just put 0.3ml in a slin pin and do it like that. So my dose is 75mg test every 3 days. I decided to add in some HGH as well. Only 2.5iu preworkout but let's see how long I can keep that up for  My diet is the same as when I last posted and pretty much meat with rice/pasta through the day with some fruit and healthy fats added. Although I did have a cheat meal in the form of 2 chocolate cookie doughs with vanilla ice cream and 1 slice of daim cheesecake. The last 2 days I have trained legs then chest, shoulders and bi-ceps. My legs are looking good for me so just going to grow them as much as possible over the next 6 months. It's an uphill battle when you are 6ft 2 but I am in proportion so it's better than nothing.

Today I really pushed the volume. Too much in many ways but we had fun and pushed it to the max like we always do. Lot's of different movements but a planned out approach. Some highlights included 40kg db flyes, 4pps chest press, full weight rack chest fly superset with full weight rack press, 20kg per side standing barbell shoulder press (behind the neck and front) for higher reps, 25kg per side EZ bar seated curls and a lot of forearm work. The plan is to destroy legs tomorrow then have a day off and I have deep tissue massage booked in on my day off as well.

Thinking ahead for when I blast again as I know people like to hear about drugs and I am going to run things higher than usual. I figured why not but I will gradually build up to these doses over the first half of the blast. Nothing crazy but I am thinking 1g test c, 600mg eq and 400mg deca. I plan to leave orals out and will just play about with slin and hgh at lower doses. I just have to see how I am with eq but now I am using an SSRI I hope I am fine but will start with slin pinning small amounts to see how I get on. If it's a no good I will probably just up the deca to 750mg.

With all the SEO talk recently I also plan to hit syntherol again. This time pretty much as much I am willing to do every 3 days. I will load up many small pins and hit different muscles and post exactly what they are at the time.

I will post some updated pics soon as I am much fuller and still very dry. I am not sure how long this look will hold though on approx 150mg test weekly and 500g and rising carbs everyday


----------



## Jethro

I think you look huge now that I know your 6'2 and I added that to my perspective.  
I'm glad your gym opened back up.
After the intense lifting you did this week that ice cream should help you grow even bigger imo.


----------



## Elvia1023

Jethro said:


> I think you look huge now that I know your 6'2 and I added that to my perspective.
> I'm glad your gym opened back up.
> After the intense lifting you did this week that ice cream should help you grow even bigger imo.



Thank you. I think because I had downsized a little and was somewhat depleted even though I had loads of bad food for a few days it just went to all the right places in a sense. I filled out very well and I didn't get too bloated which for me is always a bonus. I remember eating an 18 piece fried chicken feast and was ok. Then I had 1 bowl of oats with dairy milk and within 30 mins my stomach has expanded about 3 inches  

I knew I couldn't carry on eating that way as soon I would just get fat. But sure when lean and training hard you can get away with some junk from time to time. I am definitely back on track now and not really having any cravings now.

Yes I think people would be surprised if they stood next to me. Bodybuilding is very much an illusion and many of the best guys look incredible but they aren't what I would call huge people. I think most tall (and wide) people never look as good or big alone as when they are stood next to someone else. I am nothing special (far from it) but I do have a big frame.


----------



## Elvia1023

I ended up having a day off yesterday because my body needed it. Today I trained back and tri-ceps and it felt good. When I was walking Flex postworkout I thought about the next few months and drew up a rough plan in my head. I want to keep moving forward but I also value my health so I will stick to my 150mg test but figured I would add some non hormonal aids to help me progress whilst I am on TRT. That way I can more than just maintain in certain areas and when I start blasting again I will be sensitive to aas and can really move ahead.

So I will be starting a syntherol cycle very soon using the plan I posted about the other day. I will also order some insulin and will add that in around training. I am currently taking 2.5iu hgh preworkout and that will just stay the same. As my carbs are approx 100g post workout I will start by adding 8iu insulin post workout. I was planning to add in some intra carbs anyway so after a few weeks when I increase calories I will add 60g HBCD's intra workout and with that 4-6iu insulin preworkout.

I had deep tissue massage done mainly on my back, glutes and hams today and it felt great. I will just carry on with what I have been doing and be careful with stiff leg deadlifts when training legs. I am 6ft 2 with long legs and not good genetics so they will never look fantastic but I have really improved them (albeit very slowly) over the years. I am in a good routine now so I just plan to progressively get stronger for certain movements and carry on with all the little tweaks I do in regards to execution in those movements. I finally have a good hack squat now and my back is safe so I can really use that to help grow over the future months. I actually took some pics of my legs the other day. I need to get a girl or mate to take some proper ones and I will. I woke up and they looked quite dry (have done for weeks now) so I took some unpumped pics. Whilst it's far from ideal taking them yourself I think they show some of the improvements I have made.

I go food shopping pretty much daily and to give an idea of what I am eating here is everything I bought...

Low fat beef meatballs (4 packs), thin cut lean beef steaks (2 packs), chargrilled chicken breast (2 packs), 6 eggs, gluten free pasta (2 packs), jasmine rice (6 packs), black grapes, red grapes, blueberries, raspberries, watermelon, goji berries, 3 bananas, 2 avocados, smoked houmous, tomatoe ketchup and 2 cold coffees.

1 scoop of Dragon Pharma Dr Feaar, 1 scoop of greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Steak, jasmine rice and goji berries.
Steak, jasmine rice and blueberries.*
INTRA- 1.5 scoops of Dragon Pharma Dr Feaar and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken breast and gluten free pasta drizzled in honey.
Beef meatballs, gluten free pasta and raspberries.*
1 scoop of Dragon Pharma Dr Feaar, 20g collagen powder, 1 scoop of greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, wild/wholegrain rice and 1 avocado.*

Most meals are approx 50g protein and 100g carbs (80-120g). It may look like very low fat but those steaks and meatballs are about 12g fat each so that's 48g. I also add extra virgin olive oil, avocado oil or coconut oil to certain meals which is another 50g (approx) so that makes 100g. The avocado is about 15g so we are talking 115g for the day so fat's are not low but I am purposely controlling them at this present time. Well call it about 120g as I also take fish and cod liver oil everyday as well.


----------



## Elvia1023

As some of you know they put my city into a localized lockdown. Many independent gyms fought and stayed open receiving fines from the police etc. They started a petition and it was successfully raised in parliament and after on the decision was actually overturned and the gyms reopened. Then not long after a complete national lockdown was issued so all the gyms basically close tomorrow. The one gym near to me that remained open last time I was disappointed to find out this time it will be closing. So I won't be able to train properly for a long time. They state the 2nd December but there is no chance that will be the real date.

Besides the above everything has been good and I have been eating on plan and training hard. As I knew the gyms would close I have trained more than I should have but I will have a break after tomorrow. I have just been having fun in the gym as well. I am on 150mg test and that is still building up so recovery isn't optimal but take today for example we abused chest, shoulders and bi-ceps for 2 hours. When I am actually trying to grow workouts will always be shorter but I have just been having fun with it recently and I love training. It is frustrating but I have a 30kg db/barbell set so I can do some basic training at home. I don't have an exercise bike now so will just run up and down the stairs in my apartment block for some hard cardio. I obviously take my dog Flex on many walks as well. I actually got back from the gym tonight and had 2 chicken, rice and berry (goji and blueberry) meals then took Flex out for 1 hour walking at a decent pace most of the time.

I was thinking about the things I can do to stay productive and in condition and basically prime my body for when I can hit the heavy weight again. After the weight and diet thoughts I realized this would be a perfect time to just concentrate on my planned syntherol cycle. So I will start my arm cycle in a few days and I have weights at home so I can train arms daily and really concentrate on them. So by the time I start blasting again I will hopefully have giant arms  

I will post all details of my cycle in here. I already know it will simply start of at 0.5ml in each bi-cep head and 2 tri-cep heads daily for 2 days. Then I will move up to 1ml per muscle head and as I move up to higher volume the injs will be changed to eod. I will go on feel but I prefer EOD (recovery etc). As a result the volume per muscle head will be increased from 1ml, 1.5ml and 2ml and I will see how at that time and make changes if needed. When I hit my max dose it I will carry on with EOD injections and building size gradually. Then next year I will AAS to the mix next year and the gains should carry on coming and the final result should be very impressive.


----------



## Elvia1023

Last day in the gym and it was back and tri-ceps...

Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB High Rows... 1 working set.
Smith Rows... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Lat Pulldown... 1 working set.
Cable Pulldowns... 1 working drop set.
Unilateral Cable Rows... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off) per side.
EZ Bar Skull Crushers... 1 working set with 30kg per side.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working drop set with full weight rack, then approx 80%, 60% and 40%.
Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set.
Stretches.

1 scoop of Dragon Pharma Dr Feaar, 1 scoop of Ghost greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and goji berries.
Beef meatballs, gluten free pasta and blueberries.*
INTRA- 2.5 scoops of Ghost EAA's and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, gluten free pasta and honey.
Chicken breast, basmati rice and goji berries.*
1 scoop of Dragon Pharma Dr Feaar, 1 scoop of Ghost greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, wild/wholegrain rice and 1 avocado.*

I have snacked on some black grapes and walnuts today as well. I am going to take Flex on a 1 hour walk now.

The plan is a few days off then I will start my syntherol cycle on Monday and will post all the details.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a short break to allow my body to heal. I had a few very minor issues in my upper body from basically just pushing things so much recently so the break pretty much sorted all of those out. I stayed in my parents for a few days so relaxed my diet (a lot) but I am back in routine now. Now my lower back whenever I stop training always goes worse. I have to keep it active and moving around and stretching it otherwise it just tightens up on me. 

I done my first home workout on Monday and it felt great. It felt like I hadn't trained in weeks but it had only been about 5 days  I had purposely "overtrained" before the lockdown so was happy to have a break. I was thinking have over 1 week off but I recall laying in my bed on the weekend and the thought of how much I wanted to train ran***ly popped into my head. I don't recall ever having an extended time out of the gym in 2 decades so my mind and body just loves the gym. Anyway me and my mate trained in mine on Monday night. Not ideal with some light db's (10kg) and a light barbell (20kg) in my kitchen but it felt great. Mainly just pumping every muscle and using slow and high reps.

Me and my mate just rotated the barbell and db's. Supersetting various combinations of shoulder presses, front raises, lateral raises, push ups, back rows, rear delt flyes, shrugs, bicep curls and overhead tri-cep extensions. Then for legs more of the same but with squats, stiff leg deadlifts, lunges, split squats, calf raises etc. I will be training everything but my main focus (what I will train more frequently) are going to be my arms and calves during the next few weeks in lockdown.

I have 4 bottles of syntherol and I am starting later today. I always recommend starting at 0.5ml per muscle head if new to injecting them. I haven't injected my arms for a very long time but I know it's painless and 1ml is not much so I am going to just start with 1ml per muscle head from day 1. I will slowly work up to 1.5ml per muscle head and go from there. I will do both bi-cep heads and 2 tri-cep heads eod and some light weights after each set of injections.

My diet is the same as usual and mainly chicken, beef, rice, pasta and fruit. I am running 150mg test c per week. I have also been doing 2.5iu hgh preworkout and will carry that on. I am probably going to train at home frequently so 5 days per week. My next workout will be more of the same and later on today. My goal is just to maintain and stay healthy (mind and body) and get my body primed for pushing some big weights over the winter. Having an extra 2 inches on my arms for when I start blasting again will only be a bonus


----------



## Elvia1023

Another training day in my kitchen and more of the same. I hit everything and the workout lasted about 50 mins. My meals are pretty much the same daily now. I always do 2 beef and pasta meals. I always do 2 chicken and rice meals. Each one contains approx 100g carbs. I usually add some fruit on top of that (blueberries, goji berries, raspberries or red/black grapes) as well. My final meal is usually meat with wholegrain/wild rice, 1 avocado and some berries. Sometimes I will replace a meal with something like high protein yoghurt with berries and mixed nuts but it's pretty much been those 5 meals most days. I am having a few amino shakes daily as well. The first and last contain greens powder and all of them also contain 10g glutamine. When I am able to train in a gym again and I up calories one of the first things I will do is add in some intra carbs into my now EAA and glutamine shake. When I up to 6 meals I will probably do an egg meal first thing containing 5 whole eggs, some toast and fruit. I have enjoyed both my home workouts and I don't see that changing.

I took some calf pics recently and I have been meaning to post them. I have really improved my calves over the last year and I am trying to get them as freaky as possible. I have bad calf genetics but I am slowly getting there through sheer will  I haven't injected them for years so it's all from training. I have a lot of vascularity in my calves which I like but the pics don't really show that too well. I also got some quick pics tonight when I was training. Some upper body and some arms to show where they are at to begin my log. I am fairly pleased and as I posted yesterday my goal right now is just to maintain and get my body ready for my next blast (training and aas). The pics are on my phone which is charging up so I will just post them in a minute straight from my phone in a following post.


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Elvia1023

I didn't end up starting my syntherol log and have delayed it but will definitely start on Monday. Here is a video showing my arm before I start. I have never had issues with my arms but I want them to look freaky so let the fun begin 

https://vimeo.com/479139333

Ignore Flex barking


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been training eod at home and have had some great workouts. Just rotating light db's and my light barbell with my mate using high reps and minimal rest. Sometimes I will do giant sets for 5-10 mins with no rest incoporating various body parts. It's just a way to keep my body working and tight and maintain what muscle I have. Even with the effective training I feel I am not doing enough right now and do miss the gym a lot. I can't wait to start really pushing it again. Although I am still pushing it just in another way for now. I can also use this time to establish an effective stretching and mobility system and most importantly get me consistently doing it.

The one area I haven't trained much in lockdown is my chest so last workout I done multiple supersets of floor db presses, floot db hammer presses, floor db flyes, pushups and tri-cep extensions. Most sessions I do close to 500 calf raises and always hit them hard using various techniques. I am just going to carry this on and when the gyms open I will hit it hard. I came up with a new split when I am back in the gym and using syntherol in my arms. This split is temporary and geared towards my exact goals. The goals are frequent arm training, calf training and adding in much more cardio and stretching.

PUSH
Calves, Biceps, Tri-ceps, Abs, Cardio and Stretching
PULL
Calves, Biceps, Tri-ceps, Abs, Cardio and Stretching
LEGS
Calves, Biceps, Tri-ceps, Abs, Cardio and Stretching
OFF

Many will think overtraining but it's just for fun and a short period. I will do this split for approx 4 weeks and then I will go back to my normal/basic split which I will use for the rest of the year. So just a bit of fun and increased volume/frequency. The rest of the year will be basic lifts 4-5 days training per week. It will probably be split up into approx 15 mins for each bodypart and cardio so approx 90 mins per session on the calf and arm etc days.

My diet yesterday was...

1.5 scoops of EAA's, 1 scoop of Ghost greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, pasta and blueberries.
Beef meatballs, pasta and red grapes.*
INTRA- 2 scoops of EAA's and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice, chopped dates and honey.
Steak, jasmine rice and goji berries.*
1.5 scoops of EAA's, 1 scoop of Ghost greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken breast, wild/wholegrain rice and 1 avocado.*

I also snacked on some cashew butter and 85% dark chocolate in the day as well. Moving forward just more of the same with some extra effort into keeping loose and flexible. I am still on 150mg test per week and 2.5iu HGH preworkout. I can't use more hgh as I am already struggling with the fatigue at that dose but I will try to use that dose daily in the future.


----------



## Elvia1023

I put things on hold for a few days but I am gtg now. Everything is still the same and things are running smoothly. My diet is good and training has been good. I had 2 days off but trained tonight. My mate said to me today (wore a vest) I have lost no size or appearance at all and that I was looking crazy in the lights so I guess that is a good sign. I need to shave though because the hair is getting ridiculous. It's looking like on the 2nd Dec the UK will go down to tier 3 which means gyms will be open where I live so I am so happy. I should receive my blood work pack in the post on Monday and I am getting the TRT Plus package. A bit cheaper than my usual test but it was on sale and it contains everything I really want to know (excluding C-reactive protein). My CRP was 0.1 last time (been awhile) but I can't see it being bad but I am always curious what it is.

The one difference I have noticed is I am holding water in my waist. I know it's because of the inclusion of the HGH. I started using 2.5IU HGH (blacktops) preworkout and since I added it in I started getting headaches. I also thought my lower back was tightening up badly but now I think it's because of the HGH and it's basically lower back pumps. My back can tighten up when I am not in the gym but I have been stretching more recently and I was bad today and yesterday walking around. So I will monitor things and make sure my water intake it more consistent. I will also add in something to helps matters as well (taurine etc). Last night I was tired (and extra hungry) so I basically had 2 decent sized meals worth of food in one go before bed and never again. I was bloated and in pain and I don't want to feel like that again. It's crazy what overindulging during one meal can do to my look in the space of a few hours. I added in 2 milk thistle tabs after that meal as I find it to be effective for indigestion.


----------



## Elvia1023

I definitely haven't been myself over the last few weeks. I am always positive and happy and get on with things but I suppose after everything going on and pretty much a 3rd lockdown (1st and 3rd being national) it definitely effected my mood not having the gym this time. I also broke up with my gf and moved country and now I live alone and with all the bars, clubs, restaurants and clubs closed I have had no real fun for awhile. 

As some people know I used citalopram for years for anxiety and I went off it and was fine but when cutting (low dose of tren) I started getting anxiety again so I added in 10mg escitalopram. I have been on it for approx 2 months (could be a bit more) and I don't feel that great on it. So I decided today to switch back to 10mg citalopram. I am purposely trying to be more productive because I went a week or 2 running very low on energy and motivation. I am feeling better now and we just found out the gym's will definitely reopen here on the 2nd December so I am made up. I can't see them closing again in the future either so I am very happy and looking forward to hitting it hard and being back on track.

That's why I delayed everything because I didn't want to start until I knew I would be consistent. I forced it but I knew it was best waiting but things are good now. I had about 4 days off from training but I trained tonight in my kitchen. My body is looking pretty much the same and I have maintained very well. I have actually put on weight during this cruise. Sure I am not as sharp but it's minor so in regards to maintaining I am in a good spot right now. I am still on 75mg test c every 3-4 days and I plan to stay at that dose until the new year. I may up it 100-125mg every 3-4 days for a few weeks but I will see how I feel. 

When I start my new blast things should really come to life. I haven't used higher doses for awhile when growing but this time I am going to push things more. From the 1st week it will be 750mg test, 400mg deca and about 150mg eq (possible anxiety) and I will move up to approx 750-1000mg test, 400-600mg deca and 400mg eq later on when bodyweight and food/weights have increased. From that who knows but I lot's of tools to play with. I have some humalog on the way to me and I will try to use some hgh but I think due to fatigue the most I can handle is 2.5iu preworkout if I want to remain productive. I will most likely use smaller doses of humalog before certain meals and/or around training. 

I will outline my supplement/medication plan in a future post. I am training again in my kitchen tomorrow and will hit it hard. Then in 4 more days I am finally back in the gym


----------



## bill2

Hey Elvia have u used any mk677 recently? If so what results you got?


----------



## Elvia1023

bill2 said:


> Hey Elvia have u used any mk677 recently? If so what results you got?



I haven't used it recently but I was using it awhile back. I actually just gave my remaining tabs to my mate to use and he loves it. MK-677 is extremely effective when trying to grow. It compliments any growth cycle perfectly. The problem I have with MK-677 (or any HGH boosters) are I get extremely tired when running them. So I often add them in for a week or 2 at a time and usually give up and repeat the process 2 months later. 

You have to watch out for changes to blood pressure, insulin sensitivity and increases in resting heart rate on MK-677. Although for most 10-20mg can be run with minor side effects. At higher doses (20mg+) it's just as effective as dbol (20mg+) for putting on weight (albeit water... like dbol). 

If I use 10mg it compliments my cycles nicely but I still get issues with tiredness/fatigue. At 20mg it fills me up within days and I look so full and round but the water goes into my waist as well so I tend to look more distended (notice the same on many brands of hgh as well). 

I am going to try and stay on hgh (2.5iu preworkout) for awhile now but I plan to rotate over to 10mg MK again. If I am OK over time I may even add 10mg MK-677 on top of my HGH dose.


----------



## Elvia1023

My diet is similar everyday now and mainly made up of meat and rice. I will rotate things in every so often. An example is 2 days ago I had a FAGE 0% fat yoghurt with walnuts, cashews, almonds, blueberries, blackcurrants and goji berries. I have also added salmon, eggs, cereal and granola bars (4) recently but only for 1 meal each. The later 2 were for post workout treats. 90% of the time I am going with the same sort of meals.

1.5 scoops of EAA's, 1 scoop of Ghost greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Beef mince, mixed peppers, red onion, pineapple and wholegrain pasta.
Beef mince, mixed peppers, red onion, pineapple and jasmine rice.*
INTRA 2 scoops of EAA's and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice, chopped dates and honey.
Chicken breast, jasmine rice and hummus (garlic, red pepper and olive oil).*
1.5 scoops of EAA's, 1 scoop of Ghost greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, wholegrain/wild rice, hummus (garlic, red pepper and olive oil) and 1 avocado.*

I have also added some blueberries, raspberries or red grapes after 4 of the above 5 meals.

Things are moving a long nicely and I think I have maintained well. I am going to shave now and will sort out some new pics soon. I am going to train in my kitchen again tomorrow then have Tuesday off so I am ready for my 1st day back in the gym on Wednesday.

I recently done bloodwork and I should get the results back in the next day or 2 so I am curious how things are looking. If everything is good I will start my next blast in the new year. I will get more blood work done in the middle and end of my next blast.

My current supplements...

Innovapharm's Immune 1 (5000iu vit d3, vit c, zinc, elderberry, pro nk, echinacea, green tea, immunepep etc).
Pomegranate.
Garlic.
Curcumin.
Fish Oil and Cod Liver Oil.
Melatonin.

Preworkout (various)
Greens Powder
EAA's
Glutamine (20-30g per day)

Over the next week I will be adding in syntherol, synthetine, humalog and creatine. Test is at 75mg every 3-4 days. I haven't taken HGH this week but I will make sure that is used at 2.5IU every preworkout.

My new preworkout stack will consist of Preworkout powder, HGH, Synthetine, Humalog and Creatine.
Intra will be EAA's, HBCD's and Glutamine.

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have all my blood test results back. Regardless of the results I decided awhile back that during this next blast I will be taking a statin. I ordered pitavastatin last week so I should receive that soon. Low HDL is common in my family and I have always had an issue with it. I am a big believer in supplements and use them to good effect but with genetically lower HDL and blast doses it's a losing battle so I need to take something more effective. I am also not going to take any orals steroids this blast because I always use them. I use fairly low doses and for short durations but even 40mg avar destroys my HDL within weeks. I have been on cycle and had near zero HDL many times. It was always a concern but never an "emergency" due to low LDL and Triglycerides. My diet can be solid and full of an array of healthy fats (extra virgin olive oil and avocados etc) plus berries, dark chocolate, fibre and greens but I still have issues. I have also taken citrus bergamot, garlic, ubiquinol, plant sterols and policosanol etc and still have issues.

When I come down to TRT with my eating and supplementation my cholesterol always improves but it's very slow so the amount of time my HDL is low (it never goes high) is not ideal. So I figured I need to get on a statin even if it's just when on blast to minimize any damage. I will obviously be eating clean and whilst meat and rice is never ideal I fill my day with many nutritious foods so I think I do fine in that regard. I am using certain supplements as well so all in all I am in a good place. Every single blood test is usually great apart from HDL and that's pretty much it. My blood pressure can rise as I grow and increase my doses but that will be sorted out as well so I can grow whilst keeping blood markers in range and minimizing damage. I will do a quick run through of my blood test results below...

RBC's... everything is fine.
WBC's... everything is fine.
Clotting status... fine.
Kidney's... fine.
Liver... fine
Proteins... fine.
HBA1C... fine.
Iron... fine.
Thyroid... fine.
Prostate... fine.

Cholesterol... Total 4.22 mmol/L (0-5), LDL 2.81 mmol/L (<3), Non HDL Cholesterol 3.5 (<4), HDL 0.72 (>1.1), Trigs 1.52 (<1.7). I was expecting my LDL and Trigs to be slightly lower than this but they are still in range. Therefore I will be doing the changes I planned anyway in addition to changing my diet slightly. So more cardio, no oral aas and adding in a statin and ubiquinol together.

Hormones... My Genotec Test C is obviously good as my test was in the upper high range at my dose of 75mg every 3-4 days. It was 27.3 nmol/L (8.64-29). I guess my current TRT dose is too high (perfect really) because my free test was very high at 1.136 nmol/L (0.2-0.62). My estradiol is high which is not really a surprise for me and I actually guessed it and added in aromasin last night when dosing my 75mg test c. Estradiol was at 164 pmol/L (41/159). Interestingly my prolactin was very high at 712 mU/L (86-324). It's no real surprise as my sex drive has lowered over the last month which I didn't mind being single in lockdown  Funny thing I actually added in some low dosed prami tabs when I ordered my statin just to have on hand so I guess I will use them as I want to get it down. My anxiety can worsen when prolactin is high and I definitely have been a bit off so I will just get both my estrogen and prolactin in range (low) before I start blasting again.

All in all no surprises whatsoever not counting the prolactin. Although even that has been up and down over the years so no major surprise. So I am in a good place as I already knew my issues with HDL but I will make sure that is improved before blasting and take measures to ensure any damage is minimized when on cycle. I actually expect my cholesterol to improve on cycle. I am using an AI now but I want to minimize AI usage due to my lipids so I will probably use that every 3 days when blasting with 20mg nolvadex daily. I will obviously get more blood work done mid cycle and can assess and adjust if needed.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have now trained 2 days in the gym and it's great to be back. I posted my temporary routine the other day and I am going to follow that for the reasons I outlined. After that I will go back to my standard split I was doing for many months before lockdown. I will be training frequently now but I will take off days when I need them. One issue is when I had an IV blood test there are bad bruises (long story) were the needles went in and for about 3 inches up my forearm and 2 inches down my bi-cep. It feels fine but it looks horrible so I haven't started my syntherol injections yet. I will start them tomorrow and post frequent updates moving forward.

Today was calves, tri-ceps, bi-ceps, abs and stretches. I have done too much volume both days but that will lower moving forward. On the today's plan (calves, arms, abs etc) I am looking at hitting most parts for no longer than 15 mins when I am back in routine. Yesterday was PUSH and it felt good to push some decent weight. As it was my first day back in the gym in ages I knew I would probably not listen fully to the plan but the plan was to take it easy. I still pushed it very hard but instead of very heavy weight I just used various intensity techniques to make the weight I lifted feel as heavy as possible. So I made use of various things such as supersets, high reps, paused reps and slow reps. It will be more of the same next time but as the days go by I will start doing more lower rep working sets and pushing the weight on the bar.

Barbell Bench Press... 1 working set with 5 sec negatives and a pause at the bottom.
Machine Press (seat very high pushing down)... 1 working set with 2.5pps.
Pec Deck... 1 working set squeezing hard with a 3 sec pause at the top of every rep.
Pec Deck supersetted with Machine Press... 1 working set with standard reps... 20 reps pec deck and 20 reps press (10 pronated and 10 hammer).
Tri-set of 3 variations of DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set of 30 reps total.
Cable Lateral Raises... 1 working set with each arm.
Cable Front Raises supersetted with Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
EZ Bar Skullcrushers... 2 working sets... the last being a drop set with 1 drop in weight (20kg per side down to 10kg per side).
Stretches.

1.5 scoops of EAA's, 1 scoop of Ghost greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, jasmine rice and goji berries.
Beef meatballs, jasmine rice and goji berries.*
INTRA 3 scoops of EAA's, 30g HBCD's, 5g creatine and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice, honey and red grapes.
Chicken breast, jasmine rice, homemade guacamole and raspberries.*
1.5 scoops of EAA's, 1 scoop of Ghost greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Steak, wholegrain/wild rice, homemade guacamole, raspberries and cashew butter.*


----------



## Elvia1023

I have decided to modify the new split I wrote out. I figured the arm and calf etc day eod was a bit excessive. Now I am going to fit it in whenever I feel like it so probably twice weekly. So it's a PUSH, PULL and LEGS split with the miscellaneous day thrown in whenever I feel like it. The miscellaneous day consists of calves, bi-ceps, tri-ceps, abs, stretches and cardio. Off days are also when I feel like it. I had to take a day off after training 2 days in a row after lockdown. My chest and shoulders were so sore and my body felt like I had taken a battering so I rested. My left arm were I had the IV blood test has bruised even worse now (been well over a week) so I also wanted to avoid arms today so I trained legs. It's not injured but I figured give my arm a rest as the bruising is quite bad. I am on a really good path now so it's just about staying consistent. It was my first leg day since lockdown so I controlled the intensity and weight. I don't mind being really sore tomorrow but I want to be able to walk so I didn't go all in like I will next week after a few more sessions in. My workout consisted of...

Calf Presses... lot's of hard sets and bodyweight calf raises in between many of them.
Smith Machine Calf Raises... 2 working sets of over 30 reps.
Tri-set of seated calf raises, db stiff leg deadlifts and lying leg curls... a few hard sets. I also done some individual sets and finished with a brutal working set of unilateral seated leg curls with assisted reps. Then a brutal set of lying leg curls one leg at a time then both legs with more weight then partials.
Leg Press... 2 hard sets of 25 reps with 6pps.
Hip Adductors supersetted with Hip Abductors... 2 hard sets.
The hack squat become available and I done 2 hard sets with no weight on it at all. My legs were fucked and it's quite heavy with no weights on so I done 25 slow reps to get a good stretch. Then with my feet lower and close I done another 20 slow reps. Obviously in the next few months I will be trying to load this with increasing weight every week.
Stretches.

1.5 scoops of EAA's, 1 scoop of Ghost greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, jasmine rice and goji berries.
Beef meatballs, long grain rice and a banana.*
INTRA 2 scoops of EAA's, 30g HBCD's, 5g creatine and 10g glutamine.
*2 steaks, jasmine rice, chopped dates and goji berries.
Chicken breast, long grain rice, avocado and red grapes.*
1.5 scoops of EAA's, 1 scoop of Ghost greens powder and 10g glutamine.
*Steak, wholegrain/wild rice, raspberries and cashew butter.*


----------



## Elvia1023

More of the same. I trained PUSH before and hit it hard. My strength is definitely way down due to lockdown and I even struggled with 2.5 plates per side on Smith Presses  However I am looking decent for me so my appearance is fine and I have actually improved recently on my 75mg test c every 3 days.

Incline Bench Lateral Raises... 1 workings set.
Machine Lateral Raises... 2 working sets (facing forwards and backwards).
Unilateral DB Front Raises (hammer grip)... 1 working set.
Barbell Front Raises... 1 working set.
Smith Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 back off).
Pec Deck... 1 working set (3 sec hold at the bottom and 1 second squeeze at the top).
DB Flyes... 1 working set (3-5 sec hold/stretch at the bottom).
Machine Press... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Cable Pushdowns... 2 working sets (pushing away and down).
Tri-cep Dips... 2 working sets with 30 secs rest in between sets.
Stretches.

My diet has been pretty much the same as yesterday but I changed my post workout meal. I went shopping after the gym and they had some almond milk for 10p so I decided to have a big bowl of "Blueberry Wheats" cereal with that plus 1 scoop of Ghost whey protein. Every other meal has been meat and rice with berries etc.

I have put in my order with Genotec for some supplies and when I get them I will start my blast. Things are going to get very interesting. I always increase the dose during a cycle to continue gaining and I will do that but usually I start very low but this time I am starting week 1 on a good dose.

450mg deca
60mg test e
60mg mast e
EVERY 3 DAYS.

I am not one for increasing dose in a predetermined manner but more on feel but my plan after approx 1 month is to up the deca to 600mg every 3 days. I will see how I am and later on I may even up to 750mg every 3 days. It's time to really push the size this next blast.


----------



## Elvia1023

All my gear come within a few days. I also received some extras (pivasta, prami etc) on the same day. I am adding the meds in 1 week apart just to gauge the side effects from each. As I posted I was on TRT and my total test was in range (at the top), free test was high and my prolactin and estrogen were high. Therefore I have added in some letro to get my estrogen down and prami to lower the prolactin. My sex drive has been low for awhile which I didn't mind but those 2 additions have made a crazy difference even after this short time.

I have taken prami in the past and experimented with it. I always used research liquids in the past but now I have 0.25mg tabs. Prami is so strong and some of the doses I hear people use (parkinson's, rls etc) are crazy considering how bad even 0.5mg can make you feel. The worst I have ever felt in my entire life was due to prami (2nd was melanotan 2). I always used to stay around 0.1-0.2mg and for good reason. It can make you feel very sick and tired but if you take it to close to bed it will literally have you awake all night. You will sleep and wake up thinking you have had 10 hours sleep and it's been 2 hours max and you are wide awake. It's a fascinating drug in many respects and I wouldn't usually recommend it to people. The likes of cabergoline is much more user friendly but pramipexole is extremely effective. You have to be careful with dopamine agonists and watch yourself when using them. An example could be anyone with past addiction issues (gambling for example). Anyway after all my experimenting I leant it was optimal for me to dose prami in the evening but at least 4 hours before bed. That way it shouldn't effect your sleep negatively at all.

I dosed half a tab (0.125mg) of prami and within 30 mins didn't feel much but that soon changed. Just a horrible sick feeling and then I got really tired. It wasn't pleasant at all but after approx 3 hours I was fine. I ended up having a great sleep and felt good in the morning. Tonight I done the same but took it with some caffeine and took Flex on a long walk. The same sick feeling minus the tiredness and I feel fine now. I was planning to use 1 tab daily but now I am going to just stick to half a tab daily and never go above that. Even at 0.125mg daily my prolactin should come down very quickly. I am using 2.5mg letro daily but only for 5 more days then I plan to carry on with no AI's and I will get blood work done in approx 1 month. I want my estrogen in range and not low so I will see where I am and if needed I will add aromasin every 3 days.

My blast has officially started because today I dosed 0.2ml test e, 0.2ml mast e and 1ml deca. In 3 days I will dose 0.2ml (60mg) test e, 0.3ml (60mg) mast e and 1.5ml (450mg) deca and carry on with that dosing system for approx 1 month. I will get blood work done about that time and my plan is to go up to 2ml deca (600mg) every 3 days with the rest staying the same. I may up the mast e slightly but I will see how my blood work is looking and decide as I move along.

I have also added a few supps including ubiquinol, cranberry extract and a prostate formula. I am letting myself get used to the prami then I will add the pitavastatin in and with that I will double my ubiquinol dosage. Everything is on point now so let the fun begin 

I trained PULL today and yesterday was PUSH. Yesterday looked like...

Warm Up.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (1 behind my head and one in front).
Pec Deck... 1 working set (squeeze/pause at the top).
Machine Press... 1 working set.
DB Flyes... 1 working set (pause/stretch at the bottom).
Plate Loaded Machine Press (hammer grip)... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
DB Flat Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Dips... 2 working sets (30 secs rest between sets).
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

All is good. The prami is no longer making me feel sick. I just have to make sure I don't dose it too close to bedtime and I am fine. I dosed my aas for 2nd time yesterday and completely pain free and no anxiety etc so I am feeling good. I know it's just a cover in a sense but I am really looking forward to the deca kicking in because my joints could do with the extra "lubrication". I trained legs tonight by myself and pushed it really hard. A typical leg workout with all the same movements but I supersetted leg press and hack squats for a change. I also lowered the weight and increased the reps but I will start pushing it in lower reps ranges in the near future. I have added an array of things into my cycle that I know will assist in my body coping with the increased weights and brutal training...

Deca
HGH
Strom Sports Supportmax Joint (glucosamine, curcumin/hydrocurc, cissus, vitamin c, hyaluronic acid, black pepper extract).
Vitamin D
Omega 3
Orange Triad + Greens
etc.

I will post pics soon then start my syntherol cycle.


----------



## Elvia1023

1 scoop of EAA's (Trained by JP), 1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
Steak with garlic butter, jasmine rice and goji berries.
Beef meatballs, long grain rice and blueberries.
INTRA 2 scoops of EAA's (Dragon Pharma Dr Feaar), 60g HBCD's, 5g creatine and 10g glutamine.
Chicken breast, jasmine rice, chopped dates and goji berries drizzled in honey.
Chicken breast, wholegrain/wild rice and strawberries.
1 scoop of EAA's (Trained by JP), 1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
Oats, 1.5 scoops of Ghost Peanut butter and cereal milk whey, cashew butter and milk/water.

I am eating consistently like the above so with the added hormones I will slowly grow. I decided to just have all my cardio as walking Flex. I walk him for 90-120 mins everyday and it's fast paced and in my eyes the more the better as he loves to go out and I feel guilty if I take him out less any days. I may add in some HIIT cardio but I struggle as it is gaining weight so with all the walking I don't see the need at the moment. I would rather just take him out longer in the day instead. I am in a good position now and just staying on path and will up my carbs around training soon as I want to start packing on more mass as my weight is holding fairly steady right now. I write that but I am bigger and it's been noticed but it hasn't translated in scale weight but it will.

My last training post was push day and I didn't post my following 3 workouts which were back/biceps, calves/arms/abs/stretching and then legs. I completed another push workout today and it was very similar to the above with a few changes and most importantly I upped the weight for some movements...

Warm Up.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (1 behind my head and one in front).
Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Machine Press... 2 working sets (full weight stack and about 80% of the stack).
DB Flyes... 1 working set (pause/stretch at the bottom).
Plate Loaded Machine Press (hammer grip)... 2 working sets (11 reps then 30 reps RP)
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 2 working sets with different grips.
Tri-cep Dips... 1 working drop set (26kg db then just bodyweight).
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

Lot's of updates. I haver had some major issues with my left bi-cep tendon and my shoulders recently. Mainly just inflammation from hard training and pushing volume/frequency. I am a big fan of voltaren gel but I haven't used it since moving back. I bought a tub and put loads on all over my shoulders and arms last night and it made a massive difference. I will carry on applying it every day and I will also have a few days off the gym over Christmas to help matters as well.

I started 4mg Pitavastatin pre bed and so far it's fine. Well it causes some very mild stomach pain and my appetite has lowered but nothing too bad so far. One of the main side effects associated with statin use is muscle weakness. I am using 10,000IU vitamin D daily and I think that is a great way to help offset and possible issue a statin could cause in that regard. I have also doubled up my dose of ubiquinol since starting Pitavastatin as statins lower coenzyme q10. So far I am feeling good so I am pleased and I will carry on with the protocol and hopefully I can even improve my cholesterol profile as I grow.

I have trained the last 3 days and done pull, legs and push. Legs was brutal but I am recovering fast due to my diet (intra nutrition etc), sleep and my hormones building up. I am also limiting my working set to a few each body part so I keep an eye on the overall volume for every leg day. I am doing hack squats at least once every 2 rotations and I go to complete failure (stuck at the bottom) every time. Today was similar to the push workout listed above but instead of the last machine press we ***e some barbell presses with slow negatives to finish chest off. Instead of the standing shoulder press we also done some plate loaded shoulder press and went up to 3pps (machine feels heavy). Ended the later with a drop set with 3pps, 2pps and 1pps.

I had my mate take some pics of me post workout but they have turned out much worse than I had hoped. He can't take pics and was taking in all the background. He said he can just zoom in afterwards and crop them but they haven't turned out well. I am very hairy as well but I wanted to get an updated pic. I was looking super full but it hasn't really come out in pics but I will get many more done over the next few months.


----------



## Elvia1023

My back went the other day so things haven't been great. It is what it is. I was feeling so good when training and for many months so I guess the additions added up over time and this was the result. When I look back I am left thinking no wonder but it has been fine for months so it was still a surprise. But sure I had done some relatively heavy barbell rows the day before. On the day I had done stiff leg deadlifts (very light weight) and heavy leg curls etc. Weirdly it actually happened in the gym mid set but it will be an accumulation of movements that done it. I had just done a crazy superset of leg press and hack squats. The leg press was heavy but the hack squat was fairly light but brutal to finish with. Anyway I was done and had rested awhile and my mate said are you doing another one and I thought fuck it do a 2nd so I done the leg press and straight over to the hack squat. On about the 8th rep I felt my back go so I just had to rack the weight and stand there hoping it wouldn't seize up too badly.

2 days later is is really bad and I can barely move. I know what to expect though and I know I will be fine in a few days. I will just rest and as the days go stretch it more and move more. I am applying voltaren gel to the area, using cold packs, doubled up my curcumin dose and taking some painkillers. I am feeling good and I know it's just a minor set back and I will be back better than ever. Obviously I just have to be careful and I will adjust my training accordingly so it doesn't happen again. I also went against my plan and decided to add 20mg dbol in and that was the 1st day so that could have been a big factor as well as I was getting so pumped up and the added pump in my lower back was too much for it too take. I am very careful with my form but for some of my working sets it's impossible to keep lower back completely out of certain movements. Going on this rate I am going to have to take an inch off my height because I can't straighten my back properly 

So it's rest and lower calories as I want to start back in a lean state. I did feel sorry for myself yesterday and had 2 big bars of chocolate (xmas present) but I ate very little in the day so still woke up tighter. For the next few days just my standard meals but probably 3-4 instead of 5 but I have a few big steaks in my fridge so more fat but still lower cals. Gonna have my body primed for when I can hit the gym again. A minor set back and I am looking forward to getting back in the gym in the new year and going from there. I should be able to train in a few days so I will carry on my blast so nothing changes and I will still hit things just as hard but just do what I set out a few months ago and not sway from those rules again.

Besides that everything was looking great and I was starting to feel really good so it's just a 1 week set back and I can't see it ruining anything as long as I am careful with what movements I use in the future. The only downside to high dosed deca so far is some minor acne on my face but that will go away soon as it usually happens during any fluctuations of hormones for me.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have trained 2 days in a row now. If I had a doctor it would definitely be against his orders but I know my body well. I just have to be extra careful as my back is still not 100% but it's getting there. I mainly kept it to machines but I have had 2 really good workouts. First day was push and a typical day but I kept the weight moderate and slowed down all reps with most working sets being approx 15 reps. Today for pull it was more of the same but fairly high volume and lot's of sets. I might have tomorrow off but will see how I feel but it will be legs when I do train. Legs will be much more careful with calves being pretty normal but hams will just be some light-moderate weight unilateral seated leg curls. Then some hip adductors and abductors. For quads probably just some lighter weight leg press and multiple harder sets of leg extensions with low-moderate weight and high reps. So legs will be adjusted a lot and all about getting a great pump and being safe until my back is 100%.

I ordered some insulin from scrioxx so I received that yesterday and tried it today for the first time. I tried 6iu preworkout and I am going to stay at that dose. I had started taking in 60g HBCD's intra training so I will just remain at that amount. With the 60g carbs I add in approx 20g EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g creatine. Shortly after I dosed the slin I had 1 banana and took my preworkout and headed to the gym. I will stay at this amount for the foreseeable future then I will likely add in 10iu humalog post workout to go with my post workout meal that always consists of at least 100g carbs.

Everything else is the same and I am just happy to be back in the gym and will start building some quality size now. Things will start coming to life now and I hope to make some impressive changes. I will probably get more blood work done at the end of the month as I am curious how everything will look with all the things I have in place. I stopped pramipexole the other week as it's not the best thing to use and I am not taking any AI so I am curious how my estrogen (estradiol) and prolactin are looking. Moreover I want to see what difference the addition of 4mg Pitavastatin daily has made to my cholesterol profile. I am pleased with the pitavastatin so far because it hasn't given me any really noticeable side effects.

1 scoop of EAA's, 1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
*Steak with garlic butter, jasmine rice and goji berries.*
6iu Apidra SoloSTAR and 2.5iu HGH then 1 banana.
INTRA 2 scoops of EAA's, 60g HBCD's, 5g creatine and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice, chopped dates and goji berries.
Steak, long grain rice, blueberries and 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate.*
1 scoop of EAA's, 1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
*Steak, wild/wholegrain rice and 1 avocado.*

Just 4 wholefood meals today but I will be back to 5 tomorrow.


----------



## Elvia1023

You have to laugh. I am back in the gym and everything is going great and they announce a national lockdown with immediate effect. They didn't give any notice but it was obvious it was coming. Most of the UK is in lockdown and my region was in tier 3 which means many restrictions but the gyms are still open. Reading all the info about rising figures etc it was obvious it was going to come any day. That's why I had trained 4 days in a row even though my lower back is still not 100%. Things were going great though and I pushed it hard in the gym today.

Yesterday was legs and my back felt a bit tight so I was very careful with exercise selection. I posted earlier what movements I had planned and I stuck to them. So calves trained very hard and consisted of the usual 2 movements with multiple failure sets. Then it was just seated leg curls for hams and focusing on form and slow/high reps and getting a great pump/burn. Then hard hip ab/adductors and I finished with multiple hard sets of leg extensions with moderate weight and squeezing as hard as possible at the top of every rep. It was all just about pump and making sure my back was safe that day.

Today was a typical push day but very high volume. I knew there was a government announcement at 8pm so it was a case of when the lockdown will be put into effect. So training volume was high and I enjoyed it. I started with a variety of incline bench db front and lateral raises (performing a hybrid of both as well). Some heavy seated shoulder press and I went up to 3pps. Then peck deck, machine press, db flyes and more presses. Full weight rack for both machines but the db flyes were done just to get a great stretch before my heavy pressing set. I only went up to 20kg db's but the hardest form and 3 sec pauses at the bottom of every rep and around 15-20 reps per set. Then some presses with 3pps for my heavy set. Tri-ceps were the full weight rack for cable pushdowns using a variety of techniques then some db lying extensions with 24-14kg db's. Stretches to finish as always.

On both days I used 6iu Apidra SoloSTAR and 2.5iu HGH preworkout. A banana preworkout and an intra shake with 20g EAA's, 60g HBCD's, 5g creatine and 10g glutamine. Post workout was meat and rice both days.

I have ordered 6 tubs of weightgainer and it should be here tomorrow. I got a great deal and it's main carb source is carb10 (pea starch) but it also contains hbcd's, gluten free oat flour and organic buckwheat flour. It has a blend of proteins but mainly whey isolate and for fats it has flaxseed powder and mct's. Overall it's a decent looking blend so hopefully I digest it ok as I ordered 6 tubs (was going to do 8)  Per serving it's 10g fat, 110g carbs and 55g protein so it's very similar to my standard meals and a nice ratio for me. It has to be done because I can't be bothered adding in more meals so I am going to just use 1-2 shakes per day with 4-5 whole food meals. I will start with 4+1, then 4+2 then 5+2 so just a very simple way for me to increase calories over time. I eat the same meals constantly so it's an easy way for me to move up gradually as I grow.

There are many "easy" methods to use to keep increasing calories without having to keep increasing meals. I will do the above and if I need more I will add some fats to certain meals in the form of a spoon of almond/cashew butter. Then if I still need extra I will just increase my pre bed meal and add some calorie dense foods to it. Just little ways to keep increasing without going past 7 meals for me as that is max for me as I do this for fun so don't want to be miserable trying to force food down me throughout the day as that never ends well.


----------



## Elvia1023

No gym's are open but I will start training at home soon. Just giving my body a short rest to allow my back to heal and because I trained 4 days in a row. I have still been using some painkillers but only once daily (after breakfast) and I won't use anymore from now on. They have definitely lowered my appetite so I kept it to 4 meals today but I increased the portion sizes so things balanced out. Calories will start increasing but I don't mind keeping things like this for the next few days.

My nutrition was very basic today but still effective. I had over 1kg of rump steak divided into 4 meals. 2 were with rice (approx 90g carbs each) and 2 were with pasta (about 120g carbs each). I also drizzled some organic extra virgin olive oil on the pasta meals. For the rice meals I added goji berries. I have also had a small amount of black grapes and blueberries. No vegetables today but I will have 2 servings of greens powder by the end of the day. I will also add an avocado to my last meal as well. Tomorrow I should receive my weightgain powder and I will add that in straightaway.

I might train arms and calves tomorrow depending upon how I am feeling. During the last lockdown I had planned to start syntherol but I didn't but now I definitely will. It will be good for me to have something to concentrate on as I will be very limited in what I can do as I have minimal equipment. It's time to get my arms to blow up. I still train hard at home I just use light weights but pretty much don't stop start to finish. As a result I will still carry on using 6iu insulin preworkout which I had only just started before the lockdown. It's annoying because the gym's should be closed for about 2 months but I will just make the best of a bad situation.


----------



## Elvia1023

My back tightened up even more during my first few days rest so I extended things and now it's feeling much better. I have told myself I can't get lazy as it's very easy to do during lock down with no gym and minimal equipment. I could see myself getting in a bad routine which is rare for me as I always train no matter what. So I am going to start training tomorrow (it's 2am now) and I am going to start stretching daily and adding in various ab movements a few times weekly as well. I said to myself everyday when I wake up do 200(+) reps of something. So that could be press ups, ab crunches, bicep curls, lateral raises etc and just do that daily with additional training a few times per week in the evening. Basically just keeping my body active.

When consuming higher cals during lockdown it's so easy to get fat unless you are active. Obviously I am very limited with weight especially for leg movements but I can still grow and stay in decent condition as I do. I am also doing a power walk every day with Flex which usually lasts over an hour. All in all I can make this work I just need to stay driven and get the work done because it would be so easy for me not to do that. I always find it harder to motivate myself when I can't go to the gym but I have all the means necessary to get good results. I wish I had someone to throw some cold water over me in the morning because it takes me about 30 mins to get up but I am going to make sure I start tomorrow and get in the routine of training first thing everyday.

I have just been food shopping so got lot's of meat, fruit and rice etc. However yesterday I had very little fruit in which usually never happens for me. As a result my diet was really basic but still effective in regards to macros/bodybuilding. All day I had over 1kg rump steak, houmous (olive oil, garlic and peppers), 2 packs of rice, 1 bag of pasta, 2 pink lady apples, 1 avocado and some almond butter. I am switching over to 10% fat beef meatballs tomorrow after eating over 1kg of steak a few days running. I love steak but get bored of it when I have a lot but meatballs I can get down easily so will probably just stick to them from now on. The meatballs are pretty much the same macros as the steaks.

The gainer I bought does not taste nice. I figured strawberry milkshake would at least be ok but it's very sickening and sweet. It's not overly bad but it just means I won't be enjoying the shakes but will still add one in post workout. Definitely shouldn't have bought 6 tubs but they could be worse. No other changes but I did add in metformin pre bed at 500mg about 2 weeks ago but I don't think I mentioned it.


----------



## Elvia1023

I started doing exactly what I stated. The 1st day I trained for approx 1 hour which was basically non stop but with my light weights at home. I have 2 db's that weigh about 20lbs each and a plastic barbell that is about 35lbs. I am very limited to legs and have just kept it mainly to squats and calf raises for now. Tomorrow I will add in some movements for hips, glutes and some lunges and pistol squats. I will start doing some stiff leg deadlifts later on when my back is better. Upper body is no problem and I have been hitting that hard. Just light weight and high reps but some failure sets for lateral raises, front raises, bi-cep curls, skull crushers and press ups. The 2nd day was closer to 90 mins non stop and ended with loads of calf raises. I basically do hundreds of reps non stop just changing my foot positions and rom and rep speed. Most reps are full rom with a hard squeeze at the top and I come back and lift up on my heels to imitate a tibialis raise. I usually end up with a donkey calf raise using no weight but they burn hard the way I do them.

I included some seated db deadlifts the other day to work my lower back and it felt good. The next day I was fine but one day later I woke up and it was very tight so I have had 2 days off (excluding some press ups). Tomorrow I will have a big training session of no less than about 90 mins including more leg movements and multiple body weight movements and stretches. Part of my training looks more like a female aerobics class but it keeps me tight and loose 

I am basically making the best of a bad situation. I know even with the light weights if I continue to do this whilst eating quality food incrementally I can grow gradually. Most importantly I can stay lean due to the sensible calories and the way I train. I am very limited in some areas but it will have to do for now. Then when the my gym reopens I can hit things hard and things should come to life then especially due to the new stimulus.

My AAS have been lower because instead of injecting every 3 days it's been closer to every 5 so I will improve that now. Deca is known for putting on water on you and it can do but there are many other factors. On high deca I am drier than I am on high test. I shaved my front (whole body was covered in thick hair) and was quite surprised just how dry I still look. My muscles have a nicer look to them on this much deca. On high deca I feel so much calmer as well. I don't get aggressive at all on high test but I just mean I am much more relaxed. My skin has cleared up and I am pretty much side effect free on these doses. The small addition of test and mast definitely compliment the high deca and keep everything running smoothly.

I am still using some insulin on longer training days even though I am just training at home. My workouts are very high volume with minimal rest so it works great. Although recently I have just dosed everything post workout because I wanted to have my shake after the insulin and I just dosed everything together.

1 scoop of EAA's, 1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
*Steak with garlic butter, jasmine rice and 1 avocado.*
TRAIN
10iu Apidra SoloSTAR, 2.5iu HGH and 2ml synthetine.
*Weightgain shake (10g fat, 110g carbs and 55g protein) with 10g glutamine.
Chicken breast, jasmine rice and goji berries.
Beef meatballs, pasta and cherry tomatoes drizzled in olive oil.*
1 scoop of EAA's, 1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, wild/wholegrain rice and 2 spoons of almond butter.*


----------



## Elvia1023

I done something different today and basically trained on an empty stomach. Well if you don't count 1 banana 5 mins before starting which is nothing for me as I like to have at least 2 meals in me before training on a usual day. I would never normally use insulin in a fasted state because my body is primed to take in and utilize the nutrients I feed it but today was just set out differently (won't be repeated).

Today I trained harder than I have in a long time because it was non stop for over 90 mins. I was destroyed afterwards and pretty much out of breath the entire workout. Just set after set with light weight in my apartment and every 10 mins I would have about 30 secs rest. No order and just movement after movement swopping from upper and lower body. I done some stiff leg deadlifts and my back felt fine. I also done some squats and split squats. No seated db deadlifts as I didn't want too much volume on my lower back but they will be done in 2 days time. I was going to do calf raises at the end but I figured enough was enough. Tomorrow I will just perform 100's of calf raises then the following day another day like today.

I also added in a pre and post workout insulin dose today and I will do the same in 2 days. Although in 2 days I won't train "fasted" so it will be better for me.

1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
6iu Apidra SoloSTAR, 2.5iu HGH and 2ml synthetine.
*Banana.*
INTRA 30g EAA's (including 8g leucine), 90g HBCD's, 5g creatine and 10g glutamine.
10iu Apidra SoloSTAR.
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and goji berries.
Chicken breast, basmati rice and red grapes.
Weightgain shake (9g fat, 100g carbs and 50g protein).
Beef meatballs, jasmine rice and tomatoes.*
1 scoop of EAA's, 1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken Breast, wild/wholegrain rice, 1 avocado and 1 spoon of almond butter.*

More chicken breast today and I enjoyed it. I oven bake at 175 degrees for 35 mins. Before I bake I drizzle with extra virgin olive oil and cover it with my spice mix. It comes out tasting great (very moist).


----------



## Elvia1023

All I seem to do in lockdown is go on the computer and take Flex out on walks. Everywhere is closed and my family have covid so I haven't done too much recently. I have a girl coming over one night to train with me. I had another girl over the other night and saw a mate a few days but haven't done anything recently. I love training but I find it hard getting motivated to train in my kitchen with my light db's so I just load up on preworkout and don't think and just make it count. I have been training daily but sometimes it's just a quick workout so overall volume is nothing crazy but other days it's 90 mins non stop and fucking hard.

Today I trained legs for about 45 mins. Nothing too crazy but it felt good. Lot's of squats, split squats, stiff leg deadlifts (standard and unilateral) and calf raises. As a result I didn't use any insulin but I did take 2.5iu HGH and 2ml synthetine preworkout. I also dosed my AAS preworkout to make sure it was done as I keep leaving it for 5-6 days and it should be every 3 days so I am on that from now. My AAS were dosed at 450mg deca, 60mg test e and 60mg mast e. I feel really good on this stack and things are moving along nicely.

Even when the gym's were open I didn't do any cardio because I walk quite a lot because Flex loves to be outside. He doesn't like the rain so he hasn't been out as much recently but today was ok so we went on 2 big walks and 2 x 10 min ones.

1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, jasmine rice and blueberries.*
1 hour power walk with Flex.
*Beef meatballs, long grain rice and pineapple.*
2.5iu HGH, 2ml synthetine, 450mg deca, 60mg test e and 60mg mast e.
TRAIN
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and a pink lady apple.*
1 hour power walk with Flex.
*Chicken breast, long grain rice and red grapes.*
1 scoop of EAA's, 1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken Breast, pasta and extra mature cheddar cheese (melted on top of pasta).*

I also drank a 500ml Biotiful kefir morello cherry yoghurt drink throughout the day as well. With my evening tea I always have 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate as well. I am enjoying my chicken meals recently and as I posted the other day they are oven baked and drizzled with olive oil and cover with my spice mix (salt, pepper, onion powder, red bell pepper, garlic, chilli flakes and mustard seed).


----------



## Elvia1023

Just more of the same. I have trained everyday. Volume is varied and today was about 45 mins. For legs movements I used my barbell and performed mainly calf raises, stiff leg deadlifts and hip thrusts. For upper body I done something different and put all my weights from both db's onto 1 db so it was about 40lbs. I would do 3 unilateral sets to failure on each side for every movement. So db bi-cep curls for 1 set to failure with my right arm, 1 set to failure with left arm, right arm, left arm etc. No rest between sets (6 in total) so quick and very intense. I done bi-ceps curls, tri-cep extensions, lateral raise and shoulder press. An example for bicep's it was 19, 18, 16, 15, 10 and 9. My left arm was 1 rep behind every set due to the tendon but it still felt great.

Next I done 1 arm back rows and these feel amazing the way I set up. I hold my kitchen worktop and lean downwards and I pull up/back with my elbows. Just a really good connection and I can tell even with light weight I can improve my lats if I do these frequently which is the plan. This may sound strange but over the years I have learnt with certain muscles (calves, lats etc) I can improve them more with lighter weight and 100% connection compared to very heavy weight with what would be considered decent form (looking towards) but 75% connection due to the load. Obviously the goal is 100% connection and execution with the heaviest weight possible. My 40lb db is very far from the highest weight possible but I still think I can progress with it and when I hit the gym again I can push the weight up. The reps were very controlled with squeezes and about 21, 17 and 14. I finished with a few quick sets of abs and then done some stretches.

A lot of people think they can't train hard with minimal equipment but the above is one example of how you can push it even with just 1 dumbbell. Do 3 set to failure with each side with no rest in between and that can be done for various movements.

1 scoop of EAA's, 1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, jasmine rice and blueberries.*
TRAIN
*Chicken Breast, basmati rice and pineapple.*
1 scoop of EAA's and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, jasmine rice and goji berries.
Chicken breast, garlic/red pepper houmous and basmati rice.*
1 scoop of EAA's, 1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, garlic/red pepper houmous and jasmine rice.
Dry Roasted Peanuts.*
2.5 IU HGH

As people know I suffer from anxiety and on my current stack I feel fantastic. Absolutely no anxiety at all and I feel great. Lockdown is shit but in regard to well being I am gtg and haven't experienced any bad side effects. My skin is looking really good as well.

I posted how I am experimenting with a statin to see the difference in my cholesterol profile as I blast. I have no intention of staying on this statin I just want to see what it does and I will be getting more blood work soon to see how everything is looking. Regardless of the results I will be dropping the statin at the end of my blast and will try to maintain cholesterol markers off it by basically not taking anything (certain orals) that will destroy my cholesterol. Obviously I will eat a decent diet, do cardio and take certain supplements to assist everything as well. I have experienced no side effects whatsoever but the muscle weakness does concern me. I do ensure I use certain supplements when using the statin to help matters and they include a multi vitamin/mineral, vitamin d, vitamin c, creatine, ubiquinol, calcium and eaa's.

My current bed time drugs/supps are 4mg Pivasta (Pitavastatin), 80mg Valsartan, 500mg Metformin and 5mg Melatonin.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am really missing the gym but still training most days in my kitchen. Well I had the weekend off training but I ate the same meals just 4 instead of 5 for both days. I have trained the last 3 days. I usually train my whole body but concentrate on certain areas each session. I will probably carry on doing this but more upper then lower focused as training frequency is very high right now and I aim to do something everyday. The w/e was a break because I needed it and I had a girl stay over (thank you Tinder).

Tonight I trained mainly my upper/lower back, bi-ceps and calves. I converted my barbell into 2 db's with all the weights on so they are 15kg each so not too bad. Lot's of unilateral db rows and I get a great connection with these and I be aiming to do these approx 4 days per week. Obviously when I get back in a gym that will be probably twice every 8 days but with much heavier weights. Incidentally they have extended the lockdown until 6th March which is pretty shit. I also done some bent over (sat down) rear delt flyes and rows plus a few sets of high rep shrugs. Mixed in were about 5 sets of very high rep seated db deadlifts as well. Bi-ceps were just standard db and hammer curls. I like to superset both as an intensity technique to extend a set. Calves just countless standing calf raises over about 15 mins. As always I ended with some stretching and I felt really good.

Nutrition has been the same apart from the 4 meals (instead of 5) on the w/e. I also had a pizza last night for my final meal but the other 4 were standard meals. Today I have ate...

1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
*5 whole eggs, 2 cinnamon/raisin bagels (buttered) and blueberries.
Beef meatballs, jasmine rice and pineapple.
Beef meatballs, long grain rice and 1 kiwi.*
2.5iu HGH and 2ml synthetine.
TRAIN
*Weightgain shake (9g fat, 100g carbs and 50g protein).
Chicken breast, jasmine rice and mango.*
1 scoop of EAA's, 1 scoop of Orange Triad with greens and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken breast, garlic/red pepper houmous and wild/wholegrain rice.*

I took no insulin today and I figured I should use some of my weightgainer (ordered 6 tubs) so I went with that postworkout to make 6 meals for the day. Gonne give it a few more weeks then get some blood work done. I will sort out some updated pics when I can. I just hope the gym's will reopen in approx 6 weeks but it's doubtful. Either way I will carry on slowly increasing food and trying to train as hard as I can under the circumstances.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had the weekend off again (had a girl over) but been training hard Mon-Fri. I ate the usual on Sat but on Sun I had a burger, fries and milkshake from 5 guys. I also had some cereal with coconut milk, an 85% dark chocolate bar and a bag of dry roasted peanuts. So a lot of calories but it done me good. The issue for me when I eat off plan now is because my nutrition has been so consistent recently I can have more issues with bloating when I do have some off plan foods. As a result I make sure to load up on digestive enzymes when I do to help matters.

I usually train my whole body but I make sure to focus on upper or lower each day and simply rotate between the two. So on Monday I trained mainly upper and included many movements. A main area of focus for me is my back development and I am using lighter weights (all I have access to) with great effect. I have really been focusing unilateral db rows, bent over db high rows and seated db deadlifts. For chest it was floor db presses, floor db flyes and push ups. Tri-ceps mainly db skull crushers and close grip db presses. Bi-ceps mainly standing db curls and db hammer curls. Shoulders mainly db lateral raises, db presses and db around the world raises.

Today my back felt really tight which is unusual so I wasn't taking any chances. So I done a some upper body movements then just a load of standing calf raises, seated calf raises, db split squats and bodyweight squats. I left out all stiff leg ham movements and hip thrusts etc. I just made sure to hit 5 hard sets for each leg for split squats plus 2 high rep bodyweight squat sets. Obviously nothing ideal but my legs are responding/maintaining well so I am pleased with everything.

I definitely need to move up a gear though as I want more. I haven't been walking as much so that will be increased. I will also start pushing the intensity more whilst training and reducing rest times and just pushing things. Although every day I train I end up a sweating mess but I know I can do more. I also need to start drinking more water as that has lowered and it's key to my progress so I will make sure I am back on track with that.

I will see my brother soon so will get him to shave my back and get some updated pics done. Then I will finally start my syntherol run (about time). I have 27G insulin pins in stock so I will be doing multiple 1ml injs eod. More on that later. Today I have ate...

1 scoop of Ghost Glow and 15g glutamine.
*4 whole eggs, 4 pieces of bacon, 1 cinnamon/raisin bagel (buttered) and blueberries.
Steak with garlic butter, jasmine rice and 1 kiwi.*
2.5iu HGH and 2ml synthetine.
TRAIN
*Chicken breast, honey and jasmine rice.
Beef meatballs, jasmine rice and raspberries.*
1 scoop of Ghost Glow and 15g glutamine.
*Beef meatballs, wild/wholegrain rice, 1 avocado and blueberries.*

I have also snacked on 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate with tea twice today. I also ran out of EAA's but will order more. I have been using Ghost's Glow to flavour 2 of my waters each day. It's a nice little product and I have definitely noticed a difference since starting it about 1 month ago. I was using 1 serving prebed when I had my EAA's in but have just replaced them with it when I drink 1 litre of water twice daily now. I drink water between every meal but as posted above I have been slacking a bit so will make sure it's 1 litre between every meal from now on. Here are it's ingredients...


----------



## Elvia1023

More of the same. Not going to lie though preworkout powders have been essential for me during lockdown. I am having some amazing workouts with my adjustable db's (15kg max) but I still find it very hard to get motivated to start. I never miss a training day though so I am pushing it but it's very hard for me to get motivated for these sort of workouts. Today I sat there and couldn't be bothered but I took a pre workout and forced myself to train and I ended up doing 90 mins of hard training and multiple failure sets and was a complete mess at the end. I feel great now and I always do but starting training in my kitchen knowing it will be non stop and with the same db's every set doesn't get me excited but I am still putting in the work.

Today was about 20% upper body and 80% lower body and yesterday was the opposite. Today had no real order with leg training but I mainly rotated between calf, ham/glute and quads movements in that order. I do a variety of calf movements so standing calf raises, seated calf raises and donkey calf raises. It doesn't really interest me doing db lying leg curls so I have been focusing on a variety of stiff leg movements. For quads it's mainly squats and split squats. I usually also include hip thrusts, glute raises, side lunges and standing db hip abduction.

I fasted yesterday which I do on very rare occasions but I think it has many health benefits even when done infrequently. Today I woke up and ate 2 steaks and a pack of rice with goji berries and my body metabolized it rapidly. Afterwards I ate chicken, rice, blueberries and 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate. Intra was just water today. My last 2 meals were beef meatballs, gluten free pasta drizzled in extra virgin olive oil and some raspberries. My last meal will probably be 4 whole eggs, 1 bagel, almond butter and some blueberries.

I have someone coming over on the weekend so I will definitely get some updated pics taken then. I weighed myself the other day and I was 255 pounds. I am not pushing food now and just eating the same things daily and gradually putting on good weight whilst staying lean. I will increase food soon and I plan to also increase weekly training volume slightly. That may seem backwards to many people (more training volume) but I know it will only be beneficial for my current goals.


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I was so tired so I listened to my body and had a day off. I even went to bed early because I couldn't keep my eyes open. I guess it was the leg workout the day before. I have been using 2.5iu hgh approx 5 days per week and as people know I am very sensitive to it but I have been ok so I doubt it was that causing the tiredness. Definitely a strange one but point is I listened and didn't force myself and it done me good because my legs are still extremely sore.

As I posted yesterday my plan now is to simply move up a gear in the form of more food and more training. I am keeping my cycle the same as I don't see any need in moving up just yet. I have had a girl come over each weekend so that's the only reason I haven't been training on weekends. So I figured just do Mon-Fri for now. My approach (training) is always flexible but I will always aim to train between 4-6 days per week I just don't have set days in mind. In fact right now if my body is feeling good I will train everyday but there is obviously no need and as long as I get 4-6 hard sessions in I am gtg. I will be modifying things slightly though. Generally speaking if I have access to a gym my training volume is obviously less because of the massive difference in weights being lifted. When I only have 1 set of light db's I prefer to keep moving more and training hard as a way to help keep me good shape as I grow.

The one area I have slacked on recently is my water intake and that will improve now. I woke up today holding quite a bit of water around my waist. My mate came over to train for the first time in ages so I got him to take some pics. Not the best but I am pleased with them. I am a little bloated in them but things are moving smoothly. Currently about 260 and relatively lean and my height is 6ft 2. They are on my phone so I will post them below in a min. Yes I can't pose for shit


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Elvia1023

The gym's are going to be reopened on the 12th April which is crap but at least I have a date now. It has given me some motivation to train at home simply because I now know I have to wait ages for the gym again so I need to make the most of it. I was starting to get demotivated but I am back on track now. Full steam ahead and I am going to really pack on lean tissue over the next 2 months. I don't like to force things but my appetite had suffered due to me adding in some treat meals recently. When I stick to my set meals I am like a machine but if I venture too far off plan and have typical cheat meals my digestion really suffers.

I am now back on plan but I could tell it wouldn't be bad giving myself an artificial boost in a sense so I just added in 10mg MK-677. I have easily had 5 solid meals today and going to have another pre bed very soon. Gonna just keep this up and keep taking my shots and training hard at home. Tonight I trained my whole body with a focus on my upper body. Next session (Thurs) will be a lower body focused workout with some upper body movements thrown in. I had missed shots but done them all today and even added in 6iu slin pre workout. From now on I will be utilizing slin (6iu), 2.5iu hgh and 10mg mk-677 every preworkout. My intra was 2 scoops of Axe and Sledge's Demo Day, 10g glutamine and 2 scoops of EAA's (Myoblox Zombie Blood Aminos). Post workout was chicken, rice and honey. I have also had 2 steaks and chicken breast today with rice and fruit.

I will post again soon as I have a few things to mention. I will be getting blood work done soon to see how everything is mid blast. Here are my current supplements...

Pomegranate- 2g per day.
Garlic oil- 8g per day.
Fish Oil- 8g per day.
Cod Liver Oil- 2g per day.
Vitamin D- 5000iu per day.
Ubiquinol- 200mg per day.
Melatonin- 5mg per day.
Multi-Vitamin- 1 serving per day.
Revive Greens- 1-2 servings per day.
NaughtBoy's Bran New- 1 serving per day.
Digestive Enzymes.


----------



## Elvia1023

Digestion is very important to me as I can have alsorts of issues with many foods. I use different digestive enzymes and often a combination if eating larger meals. The new one I bought is called Digestion Optimizer by the Genius Brand. It's an all rounder so can be used before any meal. It wasn't cheap so I can't use it all the time so I will save it for times I feel I will need it the most. I often fit in 3-4 meals in approx 6 hours post workout so I will use it after the 2nd meal for example. I also have Enzymedica's Digest Gold I use for the same purpose. Here is the ingredient panel for the Genius Brand Digestion Optimizer...


----------



## Elvia1023

I am back on track now and everything is moving smoothly apart from some digestive issues a few days ago. I just have to make sure I stay on top of my nutrition and water intake. When I had relaxed things a little I added in 10mg MK-677 and a few days in I started getting bad back pumps when walking Flex so I dropped it. I have just added it in again at 10mg and I will see how I get on. Training has been good but I need my preworkouts to get in the zone for training at home. I love training more than anyone but for me it's a struggle getting really motivated to train in my kitchen with 15kg db's multiple times per week. I am just getting on with it but looking forward to when the gyms reopen.

I was looking at buying some heavier db's but it would probably be a waste if gyms do reopen on the promised 12th April. I still may even buy them but my budget is limited and they aren't cheap and I could wait weeks to get them so probably a waste of time. When I was in Switzerland during the 1st lockdown I remember ordering a decent weight set and it took about 8 weeks to get to me and the gyms opened up a week before they come 

Tonight it was a lower body focused full body workout. After upper body I started with calf raises using a variety of techniques. Then moved to some stiff leg deadlift variations and finished with some squats, split squats and walking lunges. Preworkout I took 2.5iu HGH, 10mg MK-677, 6IU Apidra and 2ml synthetine so a full house of preworkout aids. After 1 banana I sipped on an intra shake of 2 scoops of EAA's, 2 scoops of Demo Day and 10g Glutamine. My full diet today included...

1 scoop of Revive Greens and 10g glutamine.
*Rump Steak, 2 whole eggs, oats, cinnamon and blueberries.
Chicken Breast, long grain rice, 1 kiwi and raspberries.*
2.5iu HGH, 10g MK-677, 6iu Apidra and 2ml synthetine *plus 1 banana.*
TRAIN 2 scoops of EAA's, 2 scoops of Demo Day and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken breast, basmati rice, honey and goji berries.
Sirloin steak, 2 cinnamon/raisin bagels covered in avocado oil.*
1 scoop of Naughty Boy's Bran New, 1 scoops of EAA's and 10g glutamine.
*Chicken breast, garlic/red pepper houmous and wild/wholegrain rice.*

My drugs have been completely reversed.

450mg Deca, 60mg Test E and 60mg Mast E every 3 days....

to

450mg Test E, 60mg Deca and 60mg Mast E every 3 days.

Time to push the size now.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have had many updates to post but left it because I have been dealing with an issue and everything else has taken a back seat. My dog Flex is not good and has been in constant pain. It's just me and Flex so he is everything to me but I know some don't understand strong bonds between dogs and their owners but this has hit me hard. He has been put on 3 painkillers but has been very up and down. He shakes all the time and hides from me so just been trying to make him as comfortable as possible.


Flex had an MRI scan today and the vet and image specialist are confused with what they see so are getting an opinion from a more experienced specialist before deciding what to do next. I spoke briefly so don't know all the details but he has a black mass in his spinal column (I think between L4/L5). The vet was confused by this and wants to be confident before operating. So it's not IVDD (herniated disc) like I originally thought it could be. He will have his opinion in the next day or 2 then he will let me know and we go from there. He still thinks surgery is the only option so that should take place later this week. I am also short on cash and it's very expensive so been sorting that out.


I have started training hard at home more to give me a boost. Flex sleeps all day so I have more time to train as well. My appetite is non existent so my diet hasn't been great but that will improve now. I will be swopping some meat for whey isolate (synthepure) just to allow me to get sufficient protein for the day. It will probably be 3 meat meals and 2 synthepure shakes daily for now.

I also stopped injecting because the high test was making me feel like crap but I will soon start a moderate/balanced dosed cycle of 300mg sust and 200mg deca every 3 days. The gym's have been closed for months but should reopen on the 12th April. So a little down time but I am building things up again and once the gyms reopen I will add in 40mg dbol to give me a quick boost in size/fullness. HGH is at 2.5iu and synthetine at 2ml every preworkout. Insulin will be added back in post workout before a high carb meal. I haven't forgotten about syntherol and that will be added because I want to look my freakiest of all time this summer.

Hopefully the surgery sorts things out and I have bought ramps to stop him jumping up/down and I will keep a close eye on him. I have added in more "aerobics" into my training just to get my fitness up and make my body more functional so it's ready for the onslaught once the gyms reopen. I will post some updated pics in a few weeks. I will have my appetite back in no time. Tomorrow I will add 10mg MK-677 back in to help the process as well.


----------



## Elvia1023

Flex had a really bad time last night. He tried to get on my bed so I picked him up and he yelped so loud. I then barely touched him and he cried out. He started shaking loads and didn't stop for well over an hour. He was as stiff as a piece of cardboard but shaking non stop. It freaked me out because he sat up stiff and didn't blink once in at least 20 mins and just stared out. I gave him some painkillers and just put my arms around him and lay with him. I ended up falling asleep about 90 mins later and he was fine in the morning. Today he has mainly hid under my bed so I haven't seen him much but he is ok. The expert's opinion/report still isn't in but I hope he will be booked in for surgery early next week.

I wakeup with no appetite so the last 2 days I have just had some berries (blueberries and raspberries), 90% dark chocolate, greens and a coffee. I take Flex out for 5 mins (he doesn't want to walk anywhere) and I eat later on. I will still hit my 5 meals not counting the snack in the morning. With all the shit going on it's motivated me more to push training at home.

The gym's will finally be open here in 9 days. I can't believe it's taken this long and I haven't trained in a gym since last year. I am motivated to really hit it hard. After Flex's surgery he will be stuck at home so I am going to make him a resting pen with barriers, blankets, cushions and his toys. The gym will be my time I can just hit it hard and he will be fine alone in the apartment for 2 hours. It's going to be weird training in a gym again.

I look/feel much better after coming off the high test. I knew what to expect but I still done it so a bit stupid but high test is definitely not for me. I have started injecting again and tonight I dosed 300mg sust and 150mg deca and 80mg mast e. I will be dosing that every 3 days. I will up the deca by 30mg simply as that is a full slin pin. Today I injected 1ml sust with 1 slin pin in my left delt and 0.5ml deca and 0.4ml mast e in my right delt.

I was planning to add in 40mg dbol when the gyms reopen but tonight I wanted a boost so I dosed 40mg preworkout. I also dosed insulin post workout. I am going to start it early because I want to blow up so on training days it will be 40mg dbol pre and 10iu slin postworkout. I dosed my synthetine postworkout as well but that will be done pre workout from now on. Once I am back in the gym I am going to add another 10iu insulin preworkout but not immediately before but simply before my preworkout meal (contains approx 100g carbs). Then I will have my usual intra shake of 50g carbs then take 10iu post workout immediately before my large post workout meal.

Tonight I just trained arms and calves but I pushed it hard. The 40mg dbol was crazy and I felt amazing training. My arms looked twice their normal size. I supersetted bi-ceps and tri-ceps but I also added a few sets of lateral raises, shoulder presses, chest presses and back rows.

My full day consisted of...

*Blueberries, raspberries, 90% dark chocolate, greens powder and coffee.
Chicken breast, garlic/red pepper houmous and jasmine rice.
Beef meatballs, jasmine rice and pineapple.*
2.5iu HGH and 40mg dbol.
TRAIN (2 scoops of Nutrabio pure EAA's, 1 scoop of demo day, 10g glutamine and 5g creatine).
10iu Apidra and 2ml synthetine.
*Rice Krispies with Ghost's chocolate chip cookie whey protein mixed with milk/water.
Chicken breast, jasmine rice and mango.*
1 scoop of Nutrabio's Pure EAA's, Revive Green's and 10g glutamine.
*Rump Steak, smoked houmous and wild/wholegrain rice.*

It's finally time to take this seriously and start growing. I want to get to 270 relatively lean then come down slowly so I am a beast for summer


----------



## 1977_Corvette

Following this BUT also hoping the best for your dog! I have the same bow tie for mine!


----------



## squatster

How much does it cost you for food each day- never mind your supplements


----------



## Elvia1023

1977_Corvette said:


> Following this BUT also hoping the best for your dog! I have the same bow tie for mine!



Sorry for the late reply. Thank you and he is doing really good now. His recovery was very fast but with that comes challenges because he wants to run everywhere. The vet said 4 weeks more (only been 2 weeks since the surgery) and I can start taking him on walks again. He hops like a bunny now but is active in my apartment and happy again because he is out of pain. Flex has a few bow ties and also 1 tie but I haven't put that on him yet


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> How much does it cost you for food each day- never mind your supplements



Everything definitely adds up but it's not too bad. Well it is because I get a lot of singular packed items. Most of the fruit I buy tends to be in 200-300g packs and the same for my steaks. I don't really buy bulk items (meat) as I don't like to freeze most of the foods I eat so it's all fresh. The berries, mango and pineapple add up being £2-3 per pack. I even buy singular bags of rice (70p-£1 per pack) for each meal (80g carbs per pack). Although I did buy 10kg jasmine rice and was planning to order a rice cooker but still haven't


----------



## squatster

The rice cookers are worth every penny


----------



## squatster

When you starting the syntheral log


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> When you starting the syntheral log



The gyms are open again so I have just been getting back into things and now I am ready to hit it hard again. I will be adding syntherol in soon.


----------



## Elvia1023

The gym's have been open for 1 month and I have been training hard most days. Fairly high volume and frequency. I started easy on the first rotation (push, pull and legs) but by the 2nd one I was going to failure and pushing it hard. I could write about training for ages but I will save that for later and it's pretty much exactly the same as 6 months ago before the gyms closed. I have no plans of changing my current split for a very long time. As I wanted to get back fast and I had simply missed the gym that much I have overdone the volume but I am backing off slightly now and will include more rest days as my main goal is to grow. I have grown and leaned up at the same time so my system worked but I need to ease off a little as my working sets are getting heavier and heavier and I definitely can't carry on the way I have been as my body has taken a beating but I love it 

Most importantly Flex has recovered and he is doing really good. The problem was he is so energetic and crazy even when he couldn't walk properly he was still trying to run so I had to keep him inside. I bought him a playpen (crate rest) but the first day I went to the gym when I got back he had moved it about 6 feet and it's big so I just leave it open now. He hasn't been walking much but I am going to start walking him for 20-30 mins from tomorrow as it's been 6 weeks since his surgery. He is out of pain and I just have to be extra careful with him jumping up/down.

I have been meaning to update this thread for awhile but I will regularly now and will post updated pics as soon as I can. I will keep things brief so a quick recap of my drug usage is basically I done high deca with very low test and mast and I grew and got tighter and I felt great. I swopped over to high test and I felt like utter shit and started to look worse. Then I tried a balanced approach of similar doses of test and deca and have felt ok. I knew how I would feel as I have done this many times but I still wanted to rotate but from now on I am never going above approx 400mg test per week because it's a horrible drug for me. I never recommend using orals at the start of cycles but I wanted to start the gym and blow up fast so I started 40mg dbol but I literally lasted 1 week. Then I done 50mg adrol and the same 1 week and I felt like utter crap. It's annoying but my body just doesn't do well on orals as I have gotten older. On dbol I start getting nose bleeds and on adrol I just feel lethargic and my appetite and well being decreases so it actually goes against me when I am trying to grow.

My new cycle starting now will be 300mg deca, 150mg test and 60mg mast e every 3 days. I may up the mast slightly as I go along. It's not loads but it's enough for me and most importantly I feel good on that stack and I can eat. Well being only goes down when my weight starts creeping up so adding in stuff I did in the past (higher doses, orals etc) these days just goes against me in the long run. When I was on adrol I felt so lethargic I dropped that and hgh just to get me back to normal but I have just added hgh back in at 2iu per day.

I have been using insulin and synthetine post workout recently. I have always been one for following a plan and trying to be exact but I realized with synthetine as I don't want to shoot daily just bang it in at a high dose when I do dose it. So I just started using as much as I can fit in my syringe which is 6ml and I will do that 4 times per week (any days I want). I have only dosed it twice so far and can already see the difference in vascularity. This is my plan from today...

*Synthepure and coffee.
5 whole eggs, 2 cinnamon and raisin bagels drizzled in avocado oil.
Chicken breast, garlic/red pepper houmous, jasmine rice and goji berries.
Rump steak, long grain rice and mango.*
TRAIN (2 scoops of MyProtein's Amino+, 60g HBCD's, 5g extra glutamine and 5g creatine).
2iu HGH, 12iu Apidra and 6ml synthetine.
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice, manuka honey and cranberries.
Sirloin steak, wholegrain rice and pineapple.
Synthepure, 1 avocado, walnuts and blueberries.*

That last shake is loaded in protein and I drink it in bed. The goal is to grow relatively lean then tighten things up slightly over summer. I am 117kg now and quite lean and I can probably add another 5kg staying in half decent shape over the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

My supps are mainly geared towards heart, arterial and cholesterol health. I should add I always use ubiquinol because it's superior but I got a really good deal on q10 so I ordered about 8 tubs and have been running that at a high dose.

Pomegranate- 2g per day.
Garlic oil- 6g per day.
Fish Oil (High EPA)- 6g per day.
Cod Liver Oil- 2g per day.
Vitamin D- 5000iu per day.
Co-enzyme Q10- 400mg per day.
Pycnogenol- 60mg per day.
Melatonin- 5mg per day.
MyProtein Green Superfood Blend- 1-2 servings per day.
Synthergine- 4ml per day
Digestive Enzymes.


----------



## Elvia1023

The last 6 weeks in pics...


----------



## Elvia1023

I just realized I never posted the details but Flex had a full disc rupture L1/L2 and the vet said it was the worst one he had ever seen and he was surprised he could still walk. He managed to get 90% of the disc material out of the spinal column so about 10% is left but it doesn't seem to be causing him any pain.

Today has been a relaxed day and I have felt much better and I am looking fairly dry. I am holding a fair amount of water around my waist but that is to be expected and it's the first place I put it on and the first place to drop it once I lower calories. Today was legs and I am destroyed...

Unilateral Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 working sets for each leg with the 2nd including both legs after the unilateral sets.
Machine Calf Raises... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Seated Leg Curls (obviously heavy) supersetted with Stiff (and completely straight) Leg DB Deadlifts (very light weight)... 2 working sets.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Leg Press... 2 working sets (feel high and fairly close then feel low and fairly close).
Hack Squat... 1 working set.
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 2 working sets with the 2nd including both legs after the unilateral sets.
Stretches.

*Synthepure and coffee.
Sirloin steak, long grain rice and goji berries.
Chicken breast, garlic/red pepper houmous, jasmine rice and 1 apple.*
TRAIN (2 scoops of MyProtein's Amino+, 60g HBCD's, 5g extra glutamine and 5g creatine).
2iu HGH, 12iu Apidra and 6ml synthetine.
*Chicken breast, garlic/red pepper houmous, jasmine rice and blueberries.
Sirloin steak, wholegrain rice and pineapple.
Chicken breast and bacon sandwich, cashews and raspberries.
Synthepure, 1 avocado, walnuts and blueberries.*

I have just had the last steak meal so I will have the sandwich, cashews and raspberries a bit later then the shake meal just before bed. I actually had 4 squares of dark chocolate pre workout today as well. It will be PUSH tomorrow and I am looking forward to it. I probably won't be able to walk but it's all part of the process


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been meaning to update this for awhile. All is good. I did go through some severe stomach/bloating issues were practically everything I ate caused an issue. That flare up has since passed and I have been fine. I have even had a few cheat meals recently and things have been fine. I am now eating a variety of meat, rice and fruit consistently as it suits me well. I included some fasting during that time to give my digestion system a break and it worked.

My goal is to push the size over the next month and I have just added in 5ml synthetine and 6iu rapid insulin preworkout along with and intra shake of EAA's, HBCD's, glutamine and an hydration product. The later is called Strom Hydramax and per scoop (I use 1-2 scoops) it contains 5000mg taurine, 2000mg coconut water, 1000mg cranberry extract, 500mg ascorbic acid (vit c) and 200mg dandelion extract.

My last 2 workouts consisted of...

Unilateral Calf Presses... 3 working sets for each side.
Calf Raises... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set.
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... 1 working set for each side with partials and a static hold.
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Leg Press... (2 working sets with 1 feet high and narrow and the 2nd lower and shoulder width).
DB Split Squats... 1 working set with each side.
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 1 working set with each side with a static hold to finish.
Stretches.

Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press (front to back)... 1 working set.
Incline (low) Smith Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
DB Chest Flyes... 1 working set with static hold.
Machine Press (1 working and 2 drop off sets).
Dips... 2 working sets (1 chest focused and the later tri-cep focused).
Incline Bench One Armed Tri-cep Extensions (1 working set for each arm with negative reps to finish).
Tri-cep Cable Pushdowns... 1 working drop set with 3 drops in weight.
Stretches.

Food today...

*Synthepure and coffee.
Chicken breast, garlic/red pepper houmous, jasmine rice and 2 satsumas.
Rump steak, jasmine rice and cinnamon pineapple with 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate.*
6iu Apidra, 5ml synthetine and *1 banana.*
TRAIN (EAA's, 60g HBCD's, 10g glutamine and 2 scoops Hydramax).
*Chicken breast, garlic/red pepper houmous, jasmine rice and mango.
Beef mince, jasmine rice and cinnamon pineapple.
Beef mince, jasmine rice and cinnamon pineapple with 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate.
Synthepure, 1 avocado, walnuts and blueberries.*

I am going to order some primo and add that in. I am thinking 300mg primo, 200mg test c and 100mg deca every 3 days. I think that is a nice feel good cycle for myself moving into summer. In the summer I may add in a little anavar before I cruise afterwards. I will shave and get some updated pics done very soon.


----------



## squatster

How you doing with it?


----------



## squatster

I just noticed your food
That looks so good- my food was kind of bland- I’m not the best cook


----------



## Elvia1023

I have many updates but will try to keep them concise. I am up to 121kg so that's about 267 pounds so I have put on quite a lot of weight recently. Most importantly I am still fairly lean and I am quite dry as well. When I was taking more test with very little other changes I got softer over time. I then moved over to 300mg deca, 150mg test and 60mg mast e every 3 days and I tightened up and dried out within 1 week and have continued to grow since. I haven't even been injecting those amounts every 3 days and it's been anywhere from every 3-5 days but I will make sure it's 3 days now. I am taking no AI's either. 

Training is moreorless the same but I added in a couple of arm/calf days in the last few weeks but it's still P/P/L. Although I am using more intensity techniques and incorporating more super and giant sets. I have also upped my rep ranges for certain movements. I am just having fun with my training. It still has some basic/heavy working sets but more metabolic/pump work.

Last week I upped my hgh to 5iu and dropped it after a few days because I was falling asleep at 8pm (I usually go to bed no earlier than 4am). I am back on 2.5iu per day. I usually just take that on training days. Insulin is at 6iu preworkout dosed with 5ml synthetine and that combination is magic for me. I was dry before that but adding in synthetine just doubled things in regards to dryness. I stopped taking tadalafil but will add it back in at 5mg preworkout. I was taking Geno's 20mg tabs (half so 10mg) but it's too much and I would get some headaches from them. Even 5mg can do that and it's why I dropped it but I will make sure I up my water and I don't see me having any issues especially now I plan to drop a little weight.

That brings me onto my new plan. As I have posted in the past being really big adds no real value to me. I won't bore you with all the reasons again as I mentioned them a few posts back. I look and feel better being slightly lighter. I am going to make a simple change to begin with and go from there. I usually have 5 meals per day and I am going to take the rice out of 2-3 of those meals (keep rice/fruit pre and post) and replace with greens/vegetables. So a drop in carbs and that should tighten me up a little then I will go from there. My plan is to tighten up more after that (low carbs for approx 2 weeks) then fill back out. 

I was hoping to go on holiday this year but I doubt that will happen because it's a nightmare to travel across Europe now. I usually couldn't care less how I look in regards to girls but a 250 pound me with a tight waist is a much better look on the beach then a fully loaded 270 pound ape


----------



## squatster

elvia- great update man.
Good to see you


----------



## squatster

I don’t think you mentioned how flex is doing


----------



## Elvia1023

Tonight I trained legs and I kept it very basic but the working sets were crazy. I wasn't even in the mood to train at first but I put everything into my working sets. I wish I could have taken a video because it would be funny to see. Some guy asked if I was ok because I was shaking on the floor after my hack squat set. I could barely stand up and walk afterwards. I had 2 days off the gym which is rare for me so my body was well rested for tonight. I also tried Axe & Sledges Dozer (sleeping aid) last night and I over slept by about 4 hours. It's really good and it hits hard so I recommend it to anyone who needs something to help them sleep.

Leg Press Calf Presses... 1 working set for left then right legs. 1 working superset with left, right and both with no rest between. 1 working set of 7 reps 5 times for each leg (so left, right, left, right etc with no rest in between).
Calf Raises... 1 working set for 50 reps (rest paused).
Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set.
Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set.
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Hack Squat... 1 working drop set (1 drop in weight).
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches.

Preworkout... 6iu Apidra and 5ml synthetine. Then 1 banana, 2 medjool dates and my preworkout (Glaxon's Specimen) mixed with 1 scoop of demo day.
Intra... 2 scoops of EAA's, 2 scoops of Demo day and 10g glutamine).
Post... Synthepure, Lactose free milk and coco pops.

Last month I was using post workout slin (12iu) before a cereal meal (coco pops or rice krispies) with synthepure and milk (coconut, almond or lactose free). I much prefer preworkout slin but I only dose that at 6iu because I don't have more than 60g carbs intra and I also add a little snack (usually 2 bananas or similar) after dosing just so I am covered. I prefer dosing slin and synthetine pre workout so I will be keeping it like that for the foreseeable future.

I was going to order some primo but I haven't bothered. I will probably just keep my cycle the way it is during July and August before I come off. In July I will add in a little tren and avar though just so I can look extra sharp. For tren literally just 20mg per day may because I can't be doing with anxiety from it. Even at 20mg per day I notice a lot and it really helps sharpen me up. Avar no more than 40mg per day because of acid reflux. I just need a little dose of each but combined it should have a noticeable effect. I am fairly dry most of the year but when I dose tren, avar and synthetine they all add to that.

Tomorrow will be push and I am looking forward to it. I will try and get some pics done in the next few days. Although I am going out on Thursday night so maybe after that because I will be extra dry from all the cognac


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> I don’t think you mentioned how flex is doing



Flex is doing really good. He recovered fast (too fast) from the surgery. He definitely has an imbalance going on because he limps (he did before the surgery). Now I just have to be extra careful with him running around and jumping up/down. It's hard work because he is quite crazy and a very happy and hyperactive dog. In the past he would play fight with huge dogs and is was quite funny to see but I can't let him do that again. I bought him a ramp for the sofa but he never uses it but I will train him to do so. I just have to be aware and stop him jumping up/down. He had an implant fitted that suppressed his testosterone but that has stopped so he is a handful now


----------



## Elvia1023

I am having fun with my training now. Still doing the same split but mixing up each session. Most of the year I am trying to lift as heavy as possible in all movements but I always throw in periods using different techniques. Training is just as hard as I am taking every working set to failure but I am incorporating more super sets and higher rep ranges. I am still living very heavy at certain times just not like I was the other week. An example I done a drop set of shoulder press starting with 4pps for 3 reps, 3pps for about 9 reps, 2pps for 14 reps. I won't be going below 10 reps for any set during the next 6 weeks. I trained legs last night and done something a little different but it felt good...

Calf Raises supersetted with Calf Presses... 3 working sets.
DB Tibialis Raises... 1 working set.
Ham/Glute focused Leg Press supersetted with Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets.
Hip Abductors supersetted with Adductors... 2 working sets.
Smith Squats... 2 hard sets.
Leg Extensions supersetted with Walking Lunges... 2 working sets.
Stretches.

I never do smith squats due to my lower back but wanted to do something different but effective. The weight wasn't high but those 2 sets were a struggle. They were the only sets I didn't go to complete failure (lower back) but I was close. My legs have been really sore today and I know I hit them well so a success. I decided to have today off as my body (and cns) needed it. I have had 3 chicken and rice meals with some fruit. I just had a steak with fried onions and peppers. Before bed I will probably do a big whey shake, 1 avocado, walnuts and blueberries. I have something to post for guys who struggle with their lower backs but will do that tomorrow.


----------



## Elvia1023

It was PUSH tonight and it felt good. As previously posted I much prefer preworkout slin and I never do more than about 6iu because of my intra carbs. However tonight I got ready quick and was rushing so I left my preworkout injections. As a result I decided to dose 12iu slin post workout with my 5ml synthetine because I was eating a large cereal meal. It was about half a small box of coco pops which including the lactose free milk must be around 160g carbs. I throw in about 4-5 tablespoons of synthepure in the milk in a shaker so that much be around 80g protein. Training was a good mix of everything and fairly high volume...

Standing DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Lateral Raise Machine... 2 working sets (1 facing forwards and 1 facing backwards).
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set (full weight rack for 34 reps).
Giant set of Barbell Front Raises, Barbell Upright Rows, Behind the head Shoulder Press and standard Barbell Shoulder Press... 60 reps total (15/15/15/15) with just the bar. Had to rest pause the last 5 or so reps because my shoulders were destroyed.
DB Chest Press... 1 working drop set with 1 drop in weight.
DB Chest Flyes... 1 working set with 3 sec static holds on every rep.
Cable Chest Press... 2 working sets the last being a drop set with 2 drops in weight..
Dips... 2 working sets (1 chest focused and the later tri-cep focused).
Tri-cep Cable Pushdowns... 2 working sets with different handles.
Standing EZ Bar Overhead Extensions... 1 working set.
Incline Bench One Armed Tri-cep Extensions (1 working set for each arm with negative reps to finish).
Close Grip Smith Press... 1 working set.
Stretches.

EAA's, greens/fruit powder/pro-prebiotic.
*Organic whole egg and bacon sandwich on malted bread, blueberries, 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate and coffee.
Chicken breast, houmous with avocado oil, jasmine rice and pineapple.*
TRAIN (EAA's and 2 scoops of Axe & Sledge's Demo Day).
12iu Apidra and 5ml synthetine.
*Coco Pops, 1 banana, lactose free milk and synthepure.
Chicken breast, garlic/red pepper houmous, jasmine rice and mango.*
EAA's, greens/fruit powder/pro-prebiotic.
*6 x Sweet Chilli Beef Kebabs and vegetables.
Synthepure, 1 avocado, walnuts and blueberries.*

I have been getting those beef kebabs recently and they taste so good and are easy to eat. I go through 6 of them like nothing. The macros for 6 kebabs are 43.2g fat, 24.6g carbs, 56.4g protein and 714 calories.

I have started tren a. Just 10mg for 2 days and I feel good. I have to start very low because it causes anxiety. I am going to slowly move up to just 20mg per day and see how I am. Even after just 2 days of 10mg by wee has already changed and I have sweat more in my sleep. Everything is moving along nicely now though. I am going to get a shave then get my bro to take some pics one day I go back home.


----------



## Elvia1023

I fell off plan completely for 2 days. I am single and live in town so I have the occasional night out. I walk Flex through town most nights and see drunken girls everywhere so I am good I don't go out all the time plus I very rarely drink but when I do I make up for it. Well I done a few things I probably shouldn't have. I had about 20 doubles and a few sambucas and jagerbombs through the night including half a bottle of hennessey before I went out. I got back about 7am so it completely messed up my routine. I woke up and ordered 2 meals from a Chinese takeaway. I just picked what I wanted so crispy shredded beef with jasmine rice and chips (you call that fries) and crispy salt and pepper chicken with the same. I had one then I decided to be good and go to the gym. I had a great workout then I got back completely destroyed had the 2nd takeaway and went straight to bed 

Today I have had an off day and ate clean and had 2 meat and fruit/vegetable meals. Then 1 greek yoghurt and mixed fruit/nut meals so fairly low calories and carbs. I will have 2 steaks before bed with some walnuts and berries. I am holding a lot of water around my waist so today was needed. I will be gtg in another day or so. Fluids are high and I am back on plan. I will tighten up over the week and go from there. England play in the Euro final on Sunday but I won't be going out drinking again. I haven't posted details of one of my PULL days in ages so here is my last workout...

Abs for 10 mins (bodyweight crunches, leg pull ins and broomstick twists etc).
Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... 2 working sets (2 different variations).
Incline Bench DB High Row supersetted with Kelso Shrug... 1 working set.
Unilateral High Cable Bench Lat Row... 2 working sets for each side (2 different variations).
Smith Row supersetted with Smith Shrug... 2 working sets.
Smith Rack Pull... 2 hard sets.
Unilateral DB Bi-cep Curl supersetted with DB Hammer Curl... 2 working sets for each arm.
Machine Curls... 2 working sets (unilateral, both, drop set, assisted reps).
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

I might have to take a few days off now because my right shoulder and elbow are inflamed. I already had a minor issue with my bi-cep tendon and my shoulder wasn't great (part of the reason I upped my PUSH reps recently) but then I stupidly arm wrestled so that has damaged them both. I have added a few things to help matters (diclofenac gel, bpc 157, hgh, etc) and will see how I am. I should be fine in 2-3 days but will go careful next time I am in the gym.

Today I have ate similarly to yesterday but with more carbs (rice/mango and rice/pineapple) pre and post workout. I destroyed my legs tonight and struggled to walk home so it will do me good having a day off tomorrow. One change for the next few weeks is I am actively trying to do more steps per day so I will be taking Flex out for approx 2 hours per day. The increased activity combined with the modified diet (carb cycling) will be enough to get me where I want to be.

Calf Presses... 1 working set for each leg separately, 1 working set using left, right and both, then a 3rd working set with both legs to finish.
Calf Raises... 1 working drop set with 4 drops in weight (approx 100 reps total).
Seated Leg Curls... 3 working sets (playing about with rom).
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Leg Press... 2 working sets (ham and glute focused and quad focused).
Hack Squats... 2 working sets.
Leg Extensions... 2 working sets the last being a drop set with 3 drops in weight.
Stretches.

I am using about 12mg tren a per day but have missed a few days recently but will carry it on daily from now on and increase to 15mg tomorrow. I am probably going to lower my deca dose to 200mg e3d's and I will add in avar at 40mg per day in about 2 weeks. Test will be kept at 150mg e3d's and mast at 80mg e3d's. I have had a few days off slin but will add it back in at 6iu preworkout with my 5ml synthetine. I will probably drop HGH because it doesn't do that much to me apart from making me tired constantly. Although I will give it another few weeks at 2.5iu per day before I drop it. I want to have as much energy as possible this summer and I don't like taking stimulants apart from my preworkout.


----------



## Elvia1023

I want to post about the pso-rite because it's is amazing for lower back relief. It looks like a complete gimmick and it is just a piece of plastic but it's very hard to duplicate what it does with anything else. I see the company has brought out various other gimmicky pieces and running with the theme but the original piece really is fantastic. Many on here know how bad my lower back is and it constantly goes. It will never be 100% but this piece has really helped me out. I still do my usual stretching but when I use this I feel the tension go (I mainly lie on top of it so it's releases the psoas muscle). It's the reason I have been doing some squats and stiff leg deadlifts recently and I haven't had any issues. I usually use it for 2 mins when I get to the gym if I am going to be doing one of those danger movements then I always make sure to use it for about 5 mins post workout when I do my stretching.


----------



## ARSH1322

*Yourmuscleshop.com*







BEST WHOLESALE DEALS IN TOWN! GUARANTEED!!!!

 IF YOU ARE SOMEONE WHO KNOWS WHAT IT TAKES!!! AND WANTS TO MAKE $$$$$$ THIS IS YOUR GAME!! ( SERIOUS BUYER ONLY PLEASE) Will ship TESTING VIAL AS PER YOUR REQUEST!!! REAL DEAL 100% ( Lets make that money!! Without any time waste!! )



CONTACT US via TXT 424 310 7195 or 424 248 -7763  ( US TO US ******** DEALS ) 

You can also reach us Via EMAIL : [email protected]


----------



## Elvia1023

There is a reason I haven't posted. After I went out last week on the Wed I started feeling really ill. It started with the worse fever of my life. I would be painfully cold but burning up at the same time. I tested myself and was positive for covid which was no surprise as I had all the symptoms of the new strain. Mainly just been eating fruits and drinking plenty of fluids. After a few days the fever started to go and was replaced with mainly dry coughing and a sore throat and just feeling a bit crap. I have been eating more protein now and pretty much back on a food plan. I still feel like crap but I am a lot better. I have lost a little weight (which I wanted to do) but still holding some water which I know will drop off once I am better and more active.

When I get back in the gym I will follow the same split but won't do any failure sets for the 1st rotation. I have to take Flex out but just avoid people and have stayed in the last week apart from walking him around the local area. I also stopped injecting but doubled up my vitamins. My eyes have gone bright white from the synthergine I added in (after going out) so I don't look ill but I still feel it. My blast included 150mg test every 3 days so I injected that yesterday and will carry on with that and start adding other things back in. I never feel like injecting when ill and I didn't want to be on tren with this fever but I will add it back in at 10mg in about 5 days and go from there. For my goals I don't need a lot of drugs as I have a base and just need to tighten up so I may just leave deca out now and just add mast e back in then some avar at 40mg later on. All is good I just need to wait another 5 or so days and I should be over it. I will test myself on Wed (was still positive yesterday) and hopefully I am negative by then.


----------



## Elvia1023

Guys know I went off track recently and I extended that  I actually still trained a few times when I had covid but I was going to the gym at 2am so there was no one there. My sleeping routine was a complete mess. I had a few great workouts but probably not the best idea because my breathing was bad. After I tested negative 2 days running I went on a date and got drunk then went out the next night and overdone it again. I need to learn to go out and have fun and not overdo things so I can function the next day. I was badly hung over and I didn't eat for 2 days. Literally just a handful of berries every few hours with water and the 2nd day I got takeaway and nothing else for the day. I think I needed to do that as a wake up call and now I am back on track and eating well. From the covid and nights out I lost 20 pounds so now I am just eating clean and filling back up. I am carb cycling with more higher days to start just to fill back out and I am probably 10 pounds back up but haven't weighed myself recently.

My cough is actually worse now but it mainly hits me first thing in the morning and when training. Not all bad because I pretty much choke dry coughing and I get a really good ab workout from it  It won't take me long to get back to where I was and then improve. I know I will look sharp in a few weeks. I stopped injecting but I restarted with test and mast. I am going to keep it simple and have just been doing 150mg test and 100mg mast every 3 days but I will increase that. Tonight I will do 150mg test and 200mg mast e and I plan to carry that on EOD so it will be 525mg test e and 700mg mast e per week. That stack combined with my great diet and I will dramatically improve over the next few weeks. I will carry on eating like the below and I feel it's a very balanced and great set up for me...

*Synthepure, coffee, 85% dark chocolate and raspberries.
Steak with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, walnuts, blueberries, cherry tomatoes, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.
Chicken breast (cajun spice mix), jasmine rice and goji berries.*
6iu Apidra, 5ml synthetine and *1 kefir passion fruit yoghurt*.
TRAIN (EAA's, 60g of carb powder, 10g glutamine and 5g creatine).
10iu Apidra.
*Coco Pops, 1 banana, lactose free milk and synthepure.
Roasted chicken breast (pink salt, pepper, chilli flakes), aubergine, courgette, red/yellow peppers and chopped onion.
Steak with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, feta cheese, blueberries, cherry tomatoes, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.*

I don't usually do pre and post slin but I figured why not if I want to fill out plus I was having cereal post workout so it's a nice combo. In the future I will mainly just stick to 6iu preworkout slin.

Over the years I have learnt what works for my body and training is no different. Our bodies constantly evolve but I have definitely had to think outside of the box due to genetic limitations. My back has been an example of that but I have learnt a lot of different exercises and tweaks in form that have really helped my connection especially with my lats. I change movements but I have some core ones that I always try to fit in because they have made a difference and I always do each exercise in a certainw ay to ensure all areas of my back are covered every workout.

Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... 2 working sets (2 different variations).
Incline Bench DB High Row supersetted with Kelso Shrug... 2 working sets.
Unilateral High Cable Bench Lat Row... 1 working sets for each side.
Machine Row... 1 working set.
Barbell Rack Pulls... 2 working sets.
DB Bi-cep Curls supersetted with DB Hammer Curls... 2 working sets.
Reverse Curls supersetted with Machine Preacher Curls... 2 working sets.
Stretches (cat/cow, t-spine cat/cow, thread the needle, puppy pose etc) plus pso-rite.

I was really pleased with the barbell rack pulls because people know how fucked my lower back is. I start from just above the knee so the rom is limited but I know my lower back is best that way. It's a simple way for me to pick up some heavy weight with less risk and I am still hitting all the right/intended areas. I am back to full intensity so I really pushed every movement even the bi-cep work I just used less weight for higher reps. Today was a day off which I needed and tomorrow I will hit legs hard.


----------



## Elvia1023

I got my peps from uk-peptides today. I added in 1 vial of IGF-1 LR3 to try out. It was £49 so not cheap and I used it preworkout and didn't feel a thing so not a good sign so far  The reason I ordered was for BPC-157 and TB-500 for my bi-cep tendon and I am hoping for the best. I dosed 500mcg BPC and 500mcg TB-500 earlier (1 hour post workout) and I will carry that dosing on daily.

*Coffee, 85% dark chocolate and raspberries.
Chicken breast with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, avocado, walnuts, blueberries, cherry tomatoes, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.
Beef meatballs, jasmine rice and pineapple.*
100mcg IGF-1 LR3 (50mcg in each quad) and 3ml synthetine.
TRAIN (EAA's, 60g of carb powder, 10g glutamine and 5g creatine).
10iu Apidra.
*Chicken breast (cajun spice mix), jasmine rice and honey.
Roasted chicken breast (pink salt, pepper, chilli flakes), aubergine, courgette, red/yellow peppers and chopped onion.
Steak with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, feta cheese, blueberries, cherry tomatoes, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.*

That 1st meal is just a snack as I usually don't feel like eating when I first wake up. Half the time I don't even mention it as I don't count it as it's just a snack. I simply like having 2 squares of dark chocolate with my morning coffee and I also like berries with chocolate. I usually have that and feed Flex and go out on a walk then I eat properly when I get back. I snack on similar things through the day at times especially when growing. Usually berries, grapes, dark chocolate or low fat babybel cheese. I don't even count them but obviously when cutting they are the 1st thing to go.

I dosed 150mg test e and 180mg mast e preworkout tonight and in 2 days I will up the mast to 200mg eod and keep it at that amount for the rest of the summer. Soon I will add in 40mg anavar preworkout and probably run that for 1 month. I will finish my vial of LR3 before adding in the anavar.

I push my working sets to the max and I am sure most would agree that at certain times of the year it's much harder to do. Obviously deloads are needed but I really do go crazy and sometimes it's hard to go to that mental space but I have found it very easy recently. I think the higher masteron dose this week has definitely had a positive effect in that regard as well. I trained legs before and I wasn't even feeling it walking to the gym but once I got there I was zoned in. I trained alone but pushed every movement to the max. It's only dangerous when doing movements like leg press because I can't put safeties on but I had failed and the last rep of both working sets took everything out of me (I must of rested around 6 mins between sets because I was destroyed). I have to keep an eye on lower back loading volume due to rack pulls 2 days ago so instead of standard stiff deadlifts I used a unilateral db version as for me it takes any load from my lower back and it's all hamstrings and glutes.

Calf Presses... 3 working sets (high, moderate and low reps).
Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set with both legs and 1 working set for each leg separately.
Unilateral DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set for each leg.
Leg Press... 2 working sets (ham and glute focused and quad focused).
DB Split Squats... 1 working set for each side.
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Leg Extensions... 2 working sets with the 1st being R/L/R/L/R/L all to failure with no rest between swopping sides. The 2nd being a drop set (both legs) with 3 drops in weight.
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

Here is my side salad to go with a steak for my last meal. I recommend lemon juice and balsamic vinegar for a low calorie dressing for salads. Very simple and literally transforms the dish and makes it taste incredible.


----------



## ForceNature

Looks great , is that oregano? They say lemon is natural Viagra , so be safe out there 


Elvia1023 said:


> Here is my side salad to go with a steak for my last meal. I recommend lemon juice and balsamic vinegar for a low calorie dressing for salads. Very simple and literally transforms the dish and makes it taste incredible.


----------



## Elvia1023

ForceNature said:


> Looks great , is that oregano? They say lemon is natural Viagra , so be safe out there



I have actually been taking 2.5mg cialis preworkout most days so I am covered  It's only a small dose but when I do 5mg the facial flushing can be bad. 

It's just a mixed herb blend by Schwartz. It contains marjoram, basil, oregano and thyme. It really adds a nice flavour to salad dishes.


----------



## Elvia1023

This illness is not going away. I tested negative but my cough and just general well being has declined over the last week. I am coughing up green mucus and have headache when I do so I have started antibiotics and I am taking some time off the gym. I literally train through everything (not a good thing) and it's probably set me back this time round because I was still pushing things hard in the gym even though I could barely breathe. It's a lot for the immune/nervous system to take so in order to move forward I have to take a step backwards and allow my body to rest. Once this chest infection clears I will resume. I will just do stretching for the next few days at home.

Besides feeling like death things are going well. I can see changes in my body and I should look sharp in a few weeks. Obviously when you first start dieting you look your worst because you're at your fattest whilst losing that extra fullness from if you eat like me massive amounts of carbs. Things are looking ok though I just need to come down a bit. My training has been great recently and I will carry that on when I am back in the gym. I last trained on Friday (Sunday now) and it looked like...

Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets (the last being partials with 30kg db's then full rom with 10kg db's)
High Incline Barbell Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Machine Chest Press... 1 working set (wide grip).
DB Chest Flyes... 1 working set.
Machine Chest Press... 1 working set (partly neutral grip).
2 giants sets of tri-cep pushdowns, machine extensions, machine dips, barbell overhead extensions and rope pushdowns.
Stretches.

Most people associate giant sets with light weight but that's far from the case. Although I wasn't pushing weight and was aiming for at least 10 reps on each movement with good form. I was still doing 3/4 of the rack for most movements and used a 30kg barbell for the overhead extensions (deep rom and slow rep pace). My tri-ceps are very sore now so it done the job. I especially like this approach when you may be in the gym for awhile and have arms to finish but don't want to take too long and you can destroy them whilst incorporating various movements in 10 mins this way.

Carbs were lower that day and have been since as I haven't been active...

*Chicken breast with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, avocado, raspberries, cherry tomatoes, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.
Whole egg and bacon sandwich on malted bread, raspberries, black grapes and 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate.*
100mcg IGF-1 LR3 (50mcg in each pec) and 3ml synthetine.
TRAIN (EAA's, 60g of carb powder, 10g glutamine and 5g creatine).
*Roasted chicken breast (cajun spice mix, pink salt and pepper), aubergine, courgette, red/yellow peppers and chopped onion.
Steak with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, feta cheese, blueberries, cherry tomatoes, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.
Synthepure (approx 75g protein), walnuts and blueberries.*

I was planning to have a steak with vegetables before bed but I didn't have anything prepared and I was tired and didn't even feel like eating so just had the shake with some nuts and berries.


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Elvia1023

I have had a few days off the gym and been on antibiotics for those 3 days and I have improved a lot. The coughing is still bad but the amount of mucus is down significantly. I would have had another 3 days off the gym but I am visiting my parents for 2 days tomorrow and won't be training so I figured I would train tonight as I didn't want to go a whole week out of the gym especially as I am feeling ok now. I had a great workout and I am pleased with how I am progressing on my new diet even with all the covid and chest infection crap. I am loving my food now and will continue eating the same before restricting further (lower fats) and following multiple low days with an odd higher day and go from there.

Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB High Row supersetted with Kelso Shrug... 1 working set.
Unilateral High Cable Bench Lat Row... 1 working set for each side.
Barbell Row... 1 working set.
Barbell Shrug... 1 working set.
Rack Pulls... 2 working sets.
1 giant set for biceps.
Calf Presses... 3 working sets.
Stretches plus pso-rite.

My plan for bi-ceps was to do 2 giants sets of approx 5 exercises. Just like I done tri-ceps the other day. A simple way of hitting them hard in a short period. I am being careful with my bi-cep tendon so this time the weight was lighter. The gym was empty and I started but as I was moving around and feeling good I figured just go for it so I done 1 giant set of literally 10 movements. Everything from db curls, cable curls, reverse cable curls, preacher ez bar curls, reverse ez bar curls, rope curls, db spider curls, db hammer curls, barbell curls and preacher machine curls.

*Chicken breast with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, avocado, strawberries, cherry tomatoes, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.
Whole egg and bacon sandwich on malted bread, blueberries and 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate.*
TRAIN (EAA's, 50g of carb powder, 10g glutamine and 5g creatine).
*Roasted chicken breast (cajun spice mix, pink salt and pepper), pineapple, red/yellow peppers and onions.
Steak, aubergine, courgette, red/yellow peppers and chopped onion.
Beef meatballs with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, feta cheese, blueberries, cherry tomatoes, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.*

I have ran out of synthetine but getting more and I will restart at 5ml per day when I have it again. The next 2 days will be about rest and then I will come back better than ever.


----------



## Elvia1023

I stayed in my parents for 2 days and stayed on plan but my diet was slightly different. I started each day with 4 whole eggs, 3 pieces of back bacon, 1 piece of toast and some blueberries for afterwards. The first day I was there my mum made me lamb stew which contained potatoes, lentils, barley, cabbage, carrot and beetroot etc. I had that for 2 meals. On the way there I bought some packs of ready to eat chicken breast and salad ingredients so I made a few salads. The rest of my meals were just chicken breast with literally mint sauce or houmous. I had 1 steak meal with broccoli, cauliflower, carrots and cabbage. I added some 90% dark chocolate in as well. Before bed I had chicken breast, almond butter and berries.

Today I trained legs so decided to have a higher carb day. Everything felt great and I pushed things hard...

Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets (the last being a drop set).
Calf Presses... 2 working sets (loading and drop off).
Standing Leg Curls... 1 working set for each side.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... rotated R/L/R/L/R/L all sets to failure with no rest in between.
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Leg Press... 3 working sets (1 ham and glute focused and 2 quad focused).
DB Split Squats... 1 working set for each side.
Leg Extensions... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Stretches.

*Chicken breast with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, blueberries, passion fruit, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.
Whole egg and bacon sandwich on malted bread, raspberries and 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate.*
5ml synthetine, 2.5mg cialis and 1 3/4 scoops of Yeti Juice preworkout.
TRAIN (50g carb drink).
100mcg IGF-1 LR3 (50mcg in each quad)
*Chicken breast (cajun spices), rice and pineapple.
Coco Pops, banana, synthepure and lactose free milk.
Steak with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, feta cheese, raspberries, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.
Beef Meatballs, almond butter and blueberries.*

For the next few days it will be lower carbs and mainly just meat and vegetables for most meals. I have some nice eggs for my breakfast. It will be push tomorrow and I will go crazy. I received some new synthetine so added that back in and will use 5ml tomorrow with lr3 (100mcg) and cialis (2.5mg). My health supps are very simple now as I stopped most of them. Just some fish oil, q10, vitamin c and synthergine. All is good I just need to keep dropping body fat and I will be very lean soon.


----------



## Elvia1023

2 typical side salads I have after steak or chicken...





héberger une image en ligne


----------



## Elvia1023

Being 6ft 2 with long limbs I always notice a fast difference when I start dieting and become flatter due to lower carbs/calories. My body comes back to life when I get a pump in the gym but I definitely feel the difference for the rest of the day. I am at that stage were I still have fat to lose and I am flatter than usual but it's all part of the process and I just need to keep grinding away. For anyone who wants to get lean you can't be afraid of going flat because that is when you will be burning the most fat. I just do this for fun so nothing needs to be extreme (suffer) but I want to get relatively lean. All the details are coming through so I am on a good path and in about 2 weeks I should be in a good place.

Carbs were higher yesterday for legs but today I restricted things much more but included a variety of healthy foods so my diet is nutrient dense. Whenever I lower carbs I always make sure most/all of them are nutrient dense. In the offseason I will add in loads of jasmine rice (and fruit) but veg is used in much lower amounts as when you add loads of high volume low calorie foods (vegetables, greens etc) with those added fats and carbs (rice) it just leads to digestive/bloating issues as it's too much food volume to process. The key for offseason should be picking foods you process quickly that are macronutrient dense so you can reach your daily calories without any issues. My stomach is very sensitive but it's been good recently on this diet. Well I had an almond coffee today and bloated up badly but it didn't last too long.

My training and diet for today...

Standing DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
High Incline Barbell Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Machine Chest Press... 1 working set drop set with 2 drops in weight.
DB Chest Flyes... 1 working set.
Flat Bench Press... 1 working set with just 1pps but 3 sec negatives and 5 sec pauses for high reps.
Tri-set of Rope Pushdowns, EZ Bar Overhead Tri-cep Extensions and Cable V Bar Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Tri-set of Machine Tri-cep Extensions, Machine Dips and Cable Straight Bar Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Abs and Stretches.

I decided to add in a few isometric holds today. I do them fairly regularly but don't mention it as it's usually only things like pausing at the bottom of a db flye for 3 secs, pausing at the bottom of a bench press for 3 secs and pausing at the top of a leg extension for as long as possible to finish my final set. Today I done a 3 secs hold for pec deck, 3-5 secs for db flye, 5 secs for chest press and 2 secs for overhead tri-cep extensions.

*Whole egg and bacon sandwich on malted bread, blueberries and almond milk coffee.
Chicken breast with a side salad of lettuce (apollo, lollo rosso), cherry tomatoes, beetroot, cabbage, red/yellow peppers and carrot.
Beef Meatballs, carrots, mung bean sprouts, broccoli, red and yellow peppers, red onion, babycorn and water chestnuts.*
5ml synthetine, 2.5mg cialis and preworkout.
TRAIN
*Chicken breast (cajun spice mix, paprika and pepper) with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, strawberries, blackberries, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.
Beef Meatballs, chargrilled aubergine, courgette, red and yellow peppers.*

I was late doing my last shot but I will be carrying on with EOD injs. Currently I am up to 180mg mast e and 150mg test e EOD. Tomorrow I will increase the mast to 200mg and stay at that dose. I still haven't added avar but I will soon and start it at 20mg preworkout and increase to 40mg after a short time. I plan to run the avar for about 4 weeks. I will finish off my UKpeptides vial of LR3 soon but I haven't been impressed. Insulin I will add in a little on my higher carb days. As I mentioned yesterday my health supps are minimal now but I am going to order some curcumin and add that in at 1000mg per day. I should note I am also using 80mg telmisartan (swopped from valsartan) and plan to stay at that dose for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am off the anti-biotics now which is great. Those combined with lemsip (paracetamol etc) and cough syrup and I was definitely holding water and not feeling my best. Yesterday I destroyed legs and got back and was going to have a nap but my mate called and said he was coming into town and my other mate was coming so we walked around town for about 2 hours then went for food. I got back about 5pm and I was so destroyed I had to sleep. I woke up at 10pm and my legs were beyond sore so I ate then took Axe & Sledge's Dozer and went back to sleep. I got up at 4am and have been up since (8:30am now). I only had 4 meals yesterday because of all of the sleeping but I needed it so I don't mind and I want to lose fat so not a bad thing. Although as it was leg day I did have higher carbs for those meals. Preworkout I had chicken, rice and mango. Intra I had 60g hbcd's and 2 scoops of aminos. Post workout was coco pops, banana, lactose free milk and synthepure. When I was out and we got food I had a chicken, bacon and avocado salad with bottled water so I pretty much what I eat at home.

The higher masteron combined with the dieting is resulting in me getting drier and drier. As a result all my little injuries are starting to show so I will monitor things. As a result I am having a day off today and maybe tomorrow. I received my liquid curcumin today so started that straightaway. I am also using BPC-157 and TB-500 and I am also going to add 2.5iu HGH back in. I am training the same way but if needed I will adjust that and use some lighter weights for certain movements. I write this because honestly my body today is a complete mess. My left hip, right shoulder and right bi-cep tendon are all very sore so I need to let them rest. I can tell they will be fine and back to normal soon just as long as I give them time to recover. Although I definitely have some issues I need to monitor and be smart about otherwise I will be a complete mess in the future.

Legs included slightly less weight but higher reps and maximum effort. Quite a lot of intensity techniques thrown in as well. I was shaking on the floor after a few of the sets. I also used 40mg avar preworkout and the pump was crazy. I noticed a big difference and sets would hurt much more earlier on because of how pumped up I was getting. I also took 1 3/4 scoops of Yeti Juice preworkout so I was wired 

Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets. 
Calf Presses... 2 working sets. 
Standing Leg Curls... 1 working set for each side.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Hip Thrusts... 2 hard sets.
Glute Extensions... 1 working set for each side.
Leg Press... 1 working set for each leg (unilateral) then 1 working set with both legs.
Leg Extensions... 2 working sets.
Stretches.

Here is the new curcumin I have just started and hopefully it's gtg...


----------



## Elvia1023

I don't want to be dieting too long and it's time for the next stage. I post my typical days food all the time and people can see it's very healthy and nothing excessive and low carbs (very low for me) now. Now what I don't post is sometimes (not all meals) when I have chicken or beef I will add a sauce or houmous etc. All the sauces I use are nice ones and calorie dense so by removing/swopping those it's means another drop in calories. I don't use much but with things like nandos garlic mayonnaise or heinz tomato ketchup a small amount is still a decent amount of calories. I will still have some houmous as I want some fats at certain times but any other sauce will be removed or replaced by zero calorie (or close to) sauces. I have some MyProtein's zero sugar (5 calories per serving) BBQ sauce now and it tastes very nice so I will add that for some chicken meals. For the rest of my meals I just will go without any sauces as I don't use them much anyway. All my salads will be dressed with lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.

Warm Up.
Incline Bench DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets.
Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Pec Deck... 1 working set.
DB Chest Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Chest Dips... 1 working drop set (20kg db between my legs then just bodyweight).
Machine Wide Grip Chest Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
EZ Bar Skullcrushers (lying on the floor)... 2 working sets (1st with standard reps then 5 dead stop reps and the 2nd with just 3 deadstop reps).
Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Stretches.

I said to myself go lighter but I pushed the weight to the max on some movements as I was feeling good and loaded up on preworkout. Probably stupid with my shoulder issue but I am feeling fine and it's been about 6 hours since I trained. The shoulder press I done was in plate loaded machine and it's very heavy. I have pressed 7pps on a cybex shoulder press in the past for over 10 controlled reps but this machine is basically the same weight as a smith machine would be. My first working set was with 3.5pps so I was pleased with that and the drop off set was with 2.5pps. My gym only has db's going up to 40kg so for the chest press I slowed down the reps and used perfect form and done high reps. I done that because I thought to myself I can't be pushing heavy weight in lower rep ranges for every movement today. All machines were with the full weight rack. The lying skull crushers were with 25kg per side.

*Whole egg and bacon sandwich on malted bread and raspberries.
Chicken breast with a side salad of lettuce (apollo, romaine lettuce), edamame beans, carrots and blueberries.*
5ml synthetine, 40mg avar, 2.5mg cialis and preworkout.
TRAIN (2 scoops of EAA's and 45g HBCD's).
*Chicken breast with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, pineapple (with cinnamon), figs, blueberries and a French vinaigrette dressing.
Steak with a side salad of carrots, mung bean sprouts, broccoli, red and yellow peppers, red onion, babycorn and water chestnuts.
Steak with chargrilled aubergine, courgette, red and yellow peppers.*

The EAA's I am using now are Man Sports Iso EAA's which include 5g glutamine and 2g taurine per serving so at 2 scoops that is 10g and 4g so a nice amount for intra training.


----------



## Elvia1023

Some recent meals...


----------



## Elvia1023

I have so many updates so I will cover everything over a few posts. Firstly, everything is going great and I am getting leaner and leaner. I am training hard nearly everyday. I did drink alcohol on Sat but just at home with a girl. It was actually the craziest first date ever. I was in 2 minds about training that night but was gonna go but a girl from Tinder wanted to meet me so I decided to cancel training and see her. She told me she wanted to drink and could handle loads of alcohol so I didn't think anything of giving her a few drinks. The 2 of us went through a 1 litre bottle of vodka which is literally nothing for me. I had about 600ml and she had about 400ml. Moving forward for a sec I woke up the next day and felt fine and my diet wasn't effected and I trained the following night and had a great workout. I just made sure to drink lot's of water so I was hydrated for training. Obviously alcohol is not good for your results but I like to live a little as well as get results in the gym.

Ok back to the story. The date was going great and we got on really well. Although she told me she had a personality disorder but I later find out so much more. The girl has the worst self harm scars I have ever seen (online included) and some were fresh. She had a massive one on her throat and loads on both arms and legs and they were deep. She told me she would go into psychosis and when I asked her in what way she said her personality would just change and she would go wild. I asked for how long and she said it varies but often many weeks. I am fascinated with these sort of subjects so it was interesting to listen to but obviously not ideal for a potential date/girlfriend. This girl told me a lot of fucked up things I won't mention. Now what she didn't tell me is the effect alcohol could have on here. What happened next was crazy and she went from fine to beyond drunk in 5 mins which I have never seen before and then she started having a psychotic fit. After further research I would call it a dissociative or psychogenic nonepileptic seizure (PNES). Literally shouting and making the craziest noises like she was possessed.

Long story short she smashed glasses and bit my chest and kicked my new printer. That doesn't bother me but earlier on Flex was by her and she hit him. She didn't know she was doing it because she was just flapping her arms around but she hit him hard. So I locked him in the bedroom and kept her in the living room. I called an ambulance and they said it could be 5 1/2 hours... free health care for you  She would come out of her seizure ever 30 mins or so and act totally normal and within 2 mins go straight back into it. She would come out say sorry over and over then try to kiss me then go back. You would be shocked if you saw it. After the 1st time I called to cancel the ambulance but when I was speaking to the operator she went back into a seizure so I told them to come asap. She went in/out about 7 times in the night so I started to get used to it and when she was normal would ask her how often this happens etc. 6 phone calls later and 3 1/2 hours they finally come and because she had been violent they sent 6 police officers and 1 ambulance crew (she later told me the police know her and that's why they sent so many). So yes an eventful first date


----------



## Elvia1023

The areas I need to do improve in are increasing my daily steps as I haven't been going on as many walks asI planned. I am not doing cardio in the gym and prefer to take Flex out as much as possible and whilst I walk a lot it's not enough so they will be increased from now on. It doesn't help that even though it's August it's been cold and raining most days recently which is annoying. I also need to drink more water which is a thing I often struggle with. Again I drink a decent amount but not enough but I now have some grape flavoured EAA's I will be having between every meal. Lastly, I need to increase my protein intake and that will be no problem as the EAA's will be enough for that but I may also add in a whey isolate shake and a little extra meat as well.

One major change as I have just added in 1 cap of Geno's Euro DNP. They are made from the same raws as the US ones but these are dosed at 200mg (US are 250mg). I honestly don't even need them because I am lean now but I figured finish off with a bang. I know the last bit of fat will melt off adding these to the mix. My diet is super clean now and fairly restrictive. I am still having some fat with most meals in the form of low fat houmous with added avocado oil, whole egg (sandwich) and certain vegetables plus my supplements. It's extremely low carbs for me and with the small addition of 200mg DNP that will be enough to finish on. I will see how things go but my plan is to run 200mg for 10-14 days then carry on with the same diet for a few days before reintroducing carbs. I wanted even faster results so that's why I added the DNP but I never use a high dose.

*Chicken breast, low fat houmous topped with avocado oil and strawberries.*
2 scoops of EAA's to have my supplements with.
*Whole egg and bacon sandwich on malted bread, high protein yoghurt and raspberries.*
5ml synthetine, 40mg avar, 200mg DNP, preworkout powder, 1 banana and 2 scoops of EAA's.
TRAIN (2 scoops of EAA's, 10g glutamine, 5g taurine and 5g AAKG).
*Beef mince with carrots, mung bean sprouts, broccoli, red and yellow peppers, red onion, babycorn and water chestnuts.
Beef mince with carrots, mung bean sprouts, broccoli, red and yellow peppers, red onion, babycorn and water chestnuts.*
2 scoops of EAA's to have my supplements with.
*Steak with chargrilled aubergine, courgette, red and yellow peppers.*

I usually have more carbs around leg training but I have lowered them. I am also not having any intra carbs right now. Preworkout I left it awhile after my last meal so I had a little snack in the form of a banana to give me a boost. Instead of the rice meal postworkout (approx 100g carbs) I went with just vegetables.

Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 unilateral working sets for each leg and 2 working sets with both legs (L, R, B then L, R, B).
Seated Calf Raises... 1 working set.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Hip Abductors... 1 working set.
Hack Squat... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
DB Split Squats... 1 working set for each leg.
Machine Leg Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off) with feet very low.
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have upped my supplements...

Fish Oil (High EPA)- 6g per day.
Cod Liver Oil- 2g per day.
Vitamin D- 10,000iu per day.
Vitamin C- 2g per day.
Goji Berry Extract- 1000mg per day.
Co-enzyme Q10- 240mg per day.
Curcumin (liquid)- 2 servings per day (240mg curcuminoids).
MyProtein Green Superfood Blend- 1-2 servings per day.
ZMA- 1 serving prebed.
Synthergine- 5ml per day.

The above pretty much covers all the areas I have issues with on/off cycle. Words that come to mind include inflammation, immunity, heart, cholesterol, anti-oxidant, sleep, recovery and liver.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am really surprised what effect 1 cap of DNP for 2 days has had on me. All is good but it zapped my energy in the gym. It's worth noting I destroyed legs last night and my sleep was interrupted but it really isn't a factor because once I have preworkout and go to the gym I am usually gtg regardless of sleep etc. Training was good but I really struggled in between sets and I was much slower than usual. I feel a little warmer but that is nothing so far and feels quite nice but if it starts getting hot it could become an issue as things build up. Training was modified slightly due to my shoulder but was super intense just higher reps with slightly less weight.

Warm Up.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 3 working sets.
Incline Bench DB Front Raises... 1 working set.
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press... 2 working sets.
Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Flat Bench... 1 working set.
Incline (slight) DB Flyes... 1 working set.
Machine Wide Grip Chest Press... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set with each arm.
Superset of Rope Pushdowns, Overhead Tri-cep Extensions, V-Bar Pushdowns and Machine Dips... 1 working set.
Ab's and Stretches.

I was totally out of it at the end but wanted to do abs and once I started I forced myself to do quite a few sets. I am going to add them in most training days from now on. I done a few hard sets of weighted crunches (machine and cable/rope), ab twists (cable), flat bench leg pull in's and broomstick twists. I stretched for no more than 60 secs because I was exhausted.

*Chicken breast, low fat houmous topped with avocado oil and blueberries.
Steak with chargrilled aubergine, courgette, red and yellow peppers and onions.*
2 scoops of EAA's to have my supplements with.
*BLT sandwich on malted bread and an Activia vanilla live yoghurt with granola (30g carbs, 3.3g fat and 8.7g protein).*
40mg avar, 200mg DNP, preworkout powder and 2 scoops of EAA's.
TRAIN (2 scoops of EAA's, 10g glutamine, 5g taurine and 5g AAKG).
*Cajun chicken with carrots, mung bean sprouts, broccoli, red and yellow peppers, red onion, babycorn and water chestnuts.*
2 scoops of EAA's to have my supplements with.
*Steak with chargrilled aubergine, courgette, red and yellow peppers.*


----------



## Elvia1023

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32630466/

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26778925/

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/27807480/

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/24834017/


----------



## Elvia1023

Today was similar to yesterday. It's my 3rd day on 200mg DNP and I can really feel the difference. My energy is much lower and I have started craving food (treats) since starting. I also soaked my bed sheets last night but nowhere as bad as sometimes on tren in the past. My preworkout collection isn't like it has been in the past but I used one of my better products today and it helped but I was still struggling. I usually do 5ml synthetine preworkout but today I tried 4ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen (5ml syringes fit about 6ml in) again to give me a boost. I got to the gym very late and I was the only person inside and there was no music on. I never usually need music or people like that but tonight I was struggling so it would have given me a boost. I even considered just walking home because I wasn't feeling it. I just said to myself take it 1 exercise at a time and I pushed through and had a great workout. I trained as hard as possible and when stretching at the end I was so out of it I was going to just go asleep on the floor in the gym but thankfully I didn't.

Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB High Row supersetted with Kelso Shrug... 1 working set.
Unilateral High Cable Bench Lat Row... 1 working set for each side.
Smith Row... 2 working sets.
Barbell Shrug... 1 working set.
T-Bar Row supersetted with T-bar Shrug... 1 working set.
Machine Preacher Curl... 2 working sets (L,R,B then L,R,B).
Seated EZ Bar Curls... 1 working set.
Standing DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set.
Hanging Knee Raises... 3 working sets.
Stretches plus pso-rite.

I pushed the weight for some movements and others were much lighter. Someone had left a barbell with just 1 pps and the t-bar with 2pps so for those I just repped out as many as I could for high reps with minimal rest between those movements. The Smith Rows were with 3.5pps so much heavier especially for my lower back. The pso-rite has made such a difference I can go heavier now and I feel fairly safe doing so. I have t-bar rowed 10 plates in the past so I am capable of going much heavier but there is no point risking it the amount of times my back has gone and I still went to failure for each movement so the intensity is there I am just careful with certain movements. I was amped up so I probably pushed bi-ceps more than I should due to my distal bi-cep tendon but it felt great. I done 25kg either side for 15 reps for the EZ Bar seated curls then 14 reps with 28kg db's for the hammer curls. I used the same weight for the high row and kelso shrugs so not exactly heavy but it does the job.

*Chicken breast, low fat houmous topped with avocado oil and raspberries.
Steak with chargrilled aubergine, courgette, red and yellow peppers and onions.*
2 scoops of EAA's to have my supplements with.
*Whole egg and bacon sandwich on malted bread, strawberries and a high protein yoghurt.*
40mg avar, 200mg DNP, preworkout powder and 2 scoops of EAA's.
TRAIN (2 scoops of EAA's, 10g glutamine, 5g taurine and 5g AAKG).
*Cajun chicken and 200g red grapes (35g carbs).*
2 scoops of EAA's to have my supplements with.
*Cajun chicken with carrots, mung bean sprouts, broccoli, red and yellow peppers, red onion, babycorn and water chestnuts.
Synthepure shake (approx 75g protein).*

If I train tomorrow I will add in a miscellaneous day because there is no way my body is ready to train legs (max intensity) again. So my next training day will probably just be calves, abs and some cardio. If I go to a certain gym I will do loads of sled pushes/pulls as I miss doing those and they are super effective.


----------



## Elvia1023

As I post I love bodybuilding but I also have a social life but I regret overdoing things on the weekend. All is good now though. The cut with DNP is going fantastic. However as summer is nearly over I said to myself to have a few nights out but be sensible. Long story short I go out with my crazy mate I have an after party at mine starting at 6am and finishing at 6pm. Obviously drugs were involved and I always regret it. If I went home at 6am nothing would be effected. The fact I stayed up meant all I ate the following day was about 500 calories (chicken and pineapple) and it just messed up my routine and well being. I have told myself never again and I will stick to that. Those sort of parties are a complete waste of time. If I was surrounded with pretty girls I may feel different but it was just me and a few mates so a total waste and very bad for my health.

As a result I decided not to take anything and I loaded up on synthergine. I honestly think I took about 20ml synthergine on the Monday and Tuesday and it definitely helped. I have added a few extra carbs in and now I am looking really good. A day of fasting is not a bad thing it's just the reasons why I done that fast are what make it bad. I had a great PUSH workout yesterday. Tonight I trained PULL and also added everything back in (minus the DNP) and it felt really good. As I had some rice pre and post workout I added 5iu slin, 2.5iu hgh and 5ml synthetine preworkout plus all my AAS (200mg mast e, 150mg test e and 40mg avar).

My plan is to add DNP back in tomorrow at 1 cap and resume my standard diet which is very restrictive. After the DNP I will slowly reintroduce carbs and keep fats very low and fill back out. I am actually really happy with how I am looking now so even though I messed up the day of fasting and the water falling off from the DNP has created a good look. I feel much tighter than I did 1 week ago. Now I just need to come down further before filling back out.

I wanted to post about my modified training recently. As I was on DNP the difference in mental/physical energy was huge for me. I had no other side effects apart from struggling through my workouts. I always do PPL and follow similar training plans each time but on my way to the gym because of my lack of energy I wanted to keep it simple. I thought how can I hit each body part hard but keep exercises limited so I don't have to move around the gym. Sounds silly but I just wanted to stay put in 1 place and hit my working sets hard and keep it simple. So I lowered exercises and incorporated 3 working sets for most of those movements. I would warm up to a heavy weight then do a working set for at least 8 reps, take approx 1 min rest and lower the weight and try to get over 12 reps and then rest again and go for over 20 reps. My training day looked like...

Warm Up
Calf Presses... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps).
Seated Leg Curls... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps).
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Hack Squat... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps).
Walking Lunges... 1 working set.
Stretches.

My memory is playing tricks on me (no surprise after my weekend) but I think I done the above but I may have added in another movement somewhere. Yesterday I done something similar for PUSH and tonight I done...

Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Raises... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps).
Incline Bench DB High Row... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Unilateral Cable Lat Row... 1 working set for each side.
Barbell Row... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps).
Barbell Shrug... 1 working set.
Rack Pulls... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Seated DB deadlifts... 1 working set.
Machine Unilateral Preacher Curl... 3 working sets (L,R,L,R,L,R) using low, moderate and high reps.
Seated EZ Bar Curls... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps).
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set.
Stretches plus pso-rite.

As I have been off DNP for 5 days my energy in the gym is back to normal but I expect it to lower again from tomorrow.

My diet today was...

*Chicken breast, garlic and red pepper houmous and blueberries.
2 scoops of EAA's to have my supplements with.
Whole egg and bacon sandwich on malted bread and an Activia vanilla live yoghurt with granola (30g carbs, 3.3g fat and 8.7g protein)*
5ml synthetine, 5iu insulin, 2.5iu HGH, 40mg avar, preworkout powder and 2 scoops of EAA's.
*Chicken Breast, jasmine rice and goji berries (40g carbs from rice and 20g from goji berries).
Banana.*
TRAIN (2 scoops of EAA's, 10g glutamine, 5g taurine, 5g creatine and 5g AAKG).
*Chicken Breast, jasmine rice and honey (40g carbs from rice and 20g from honey).
Steak with chargrilled aubergine, courgette, red and yellow peppers and onions.
2 scoops of EAA's to have my supplements with.
Cottage cheese and raspberries.*


----------



## Elvia1023

My protein looks quite high but for some meals but I get chicken breast packs and they are only 40g protein per meal so nothing over the top. If I cook chicken breast then it's closer to 60g per meal. Steaks range from 40-60g per meal. Cottage cheese about 35g protein per meal. So it adds up but it's nothing too high but I am now taking in EAA's between meals that help bump things up. Everything else is limited and as I move along I even take notice of food volume so my waist only tightens up through time which I definitely needed  My PUSH day yesterday was similar to me LEG day approach and looked like...

Warm Up.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps).
Seated Barbell Shoulder Press... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps).
Pec Deck... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps).
Machine Press... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps).
Superset of Overhead Cable Extensions and Machine Dips... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps).

Now for some movements (especially machines) they are too light to do a low rep set so in that event I really slow down the reps (5 sec negatives for example) and may even do some paused reps and I even decreased the rest period between sets just so I could truly fail in the planned rep ranges. Nothing needs to be exact as long as I truly fail but I aimed to fail roughly in the 8-10, 12-15 and 20+ rep ranges.


----------



## Elvia1023

As I posted the other day I stopped dnp (and everything else) to give my body a break (after going out etc) but I have restarted it at 1 cap per day. I really noticed a big difference with water dropping off after stopping it but some has come back since readding 2.5iu hgh. I am using black tops and they always fill me up with water. I should note I never use the traditional fatburners many like to use and it's been many years since I have used t3 or clen. I have also used minimal dnp so I am still learning how my body responds to it. As posted in the past I have had fantastic results with the minimal dnp I have used. Although the one time I tried 2 caps I had a bad allergic reaction a few days in so I have always kept it to 1 cap per day. I find it so effective and at 1 cap I don't get any bad side effects apart from the lack of energy in the gym. I took my 1st dose earlier so I feel warmer now but nothing too bad. I took it just before leaving for the gym so my energy levels weren't effected tonight. I had an amazing workout and done something similar to last PUSH day.

Warm Up.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps). 24kg, 18kg and 12kg.
Seated Barbell Shoulder Press... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps). Low was with 2.5pps, med 1.5pps and high 1pps.
Pec Deck... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Decline Smith Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off). Loading was with 3.5pps and drop off with 2.5pps.
Unilateral Cable Pushdowns... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight for each arm.
Lying EZ Bar Skullcrushers supersetted with EZ Bar Tri-cep Press... 2 working sets.
Stretches.

My diet the last 2 days has been a bit different. It wasn't even planned but I am running with it as it suits me well and how I feel like eating. Frequent meals made up of mainly protein and keeping an eye on overall food volume.

1.5 litres of water (lemon, ginger and 15g glutamine).
*Chicken breast, blueberries, raspberries and coffee.*
2 scoops of EAA's to have my supplements with.
*Steak with chargrilled aubergine, courgette, red and yellow peppers and onions.
Chicken breast, bacon and avocado sandwich (restaurant).*
40mg avar, 200mg DNP, 5ml synthetine and preworkout powder (with 5g AAKG and 5g taurine).
TRAIN (2 scoops of EAA's, 15g glutamine, 5g taurine and 5g creatine).
*Cajun chicken and mint sauce.
Steak with BBQ sauce.*
2 scoops of EAA's to have my supplements with.
*Cajun Chicken with blueberries, blackberries and coconut.*

Tomorrow will be similar (minus the restaurant food) with most of my meals consisting of meat with salad, vegetables, berries or just sauce. Some of the sauces I have are next to no calories. I love mint sauce and that is mainly made up of sugar and salt but literally 10g carbs (sugar) per meal so nothing too bad and I enjoy it a lot. So carbs are being lowered but not for long. I am feeling good and in 1 week I will be much closer to where I want to be.


----------



## Elvia1023

I will now be adding in 1-2 high protein yoghurt meals per day. I prefer 2 brands with the main being the FAGE 0% fat greek yoghurt. I have bought 500ml pots which contain per 100ml 0g fat, 3g carbs and 10.3g protein. As I like to have smaller frequent meals I will probably split that into 2 small meals. So per 250ml that's 7.5 carbs and 25.75g protein. I will mix in 2 scoops of grape flavoured eaa's into each serving to bump up the protein content. In addition to probably adding some mixed berries into each portion to bump up the carb/anti-oxidant content. These taste incredible so it's worth trying if you haven't already. Just buy an EAA product in a nice fruit flavour (grape, lemon, blueberry, passion fruit etc) as they go great with yoghurt.


----------



## Elvia1023

The recent additions of DNP and HGH have lead to some water retention especially on my waist. I am still only on 1 cap DNP per day but I can definitely feel it. The other night I had cottage cheese, kiwi and raspberries pre bed (just over 50g carbs) and I soaked my bed sheets through the night. DNP has a long active life but I have started taking it post workout just so I have a little more energy when training as I feel the heat most a few hours after taking it. Things are going well and I am feeling good if you don't count the regular fatigue caused by the restricted calories, dnp and hgh.

I am eating approx 6 times daily now. Mainly chicken breast for meat but I have at least 1 steak daily as well. I am having 2 pots of 0% fat FAGE greek yoghurt daily as well. I will always have the yoghurt with 3 scoops (1 serving) of grape flavoured EAA's and berries. I have been having that meal 1st and last thing most days. Sometimes I replace the yoghurt with cottage cheese pre bed if I want more carbs (15g yoghurt and 30g for cottage cheese). Pre and post workout I usually have meat and 4-5 salted (heavily) rice cakes so 24-30g carbs. I prefer rice cakes when dieting because nothing would depress me more than to have 30g carbs from rice. Whereas 5 rice cakes feels like a decent amount and I enjoy them and it's only 30g carbs. Post workout I will usually add in a piece of fruit as well. The rest of my meals are meat with vegetables or salad and I always have berries in my salad.
*
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt, EAA's (grape flavour), blueberries and strawberries.
Steak with chargrilled aubergine, courgette, red and yellow peppers and onions.
Chicken breast, 5 rice cakes and 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate.*
200mg mast e, 150mg test e, 40mg avar, 5ml synthetine and 2.5iu HGH.
TRAIN (3 scoops of EAA's, 1 scoop of CNP expansion, 10g glutamine, 5g taurine and 5g creatine).
*Chicken breast, 5 rice cakes and broccoli (500g).
Chicken breast with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, blueberries, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt, EAA's (grape flavour), kiwi and black cherries*.

My last 2 training days have been good. I took DNP afterwards and used a decent preworkout so I could really push intensity to the max. As I didn't do any lower back loading for my back I added in some heavy stiff leg deadlifts on leg day.

Warm Up
Unilateral Calf Presses... 2 working sets for each side and both together.
Calf Raises... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set (heavy and lower reps).
Good Mornings... 1 working set (light and high reps).
Unilateral Leg Press... 2 working sets for each leg.
Hack Squat... 2 working sets.
Leg Extensions... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Stretches.

Warm Up.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 3 working sets (low, moderate and high reps).
Seated Machine Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (1 loading with 3.5pps and 1 drop off with 2.5pps).
Pec Deck... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Machine Chest Press... 2 working sets (1 loading with 4pps and 1 drop off with 3pps).
Unilateral Cable Pushdowns... 1 working set for each arm.
Lying DB Extensions... 1 working set for each arm (with assisted reps).
Machine Dips... 1 working set.
Seated Calf Raises... 3 working sets.
Machine AB Crunches... 3 working sets.
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

Another good day and I am starting to see fast changes now. My mate saw me today and was surprised how fast I have brought my waist in but there is always room for improvement. I haven't even been doing any vacuums but I will start now. I was thinking about trying 2 DNP caps for a few days to finish on but I honestly don't need it and I can tell I will struggle but I may just do it for experimental purposes. The last time I tried 2 caps I had a massive allergic reaction  Although I am taking an anti-histamine daily whilst using it this time to help matters. I am also taking in natural anti-histamine foods and supplementation so my body is more prepared this time for the increased dose.

I never posted my PULL workout last time but it was higher volume and incorporating many different exercises/angles. I trained in a different gym that has many different back machines so I took advantage of that. Tonight I was back in my usual gym but trained in a similar way...

DB Pullovers... 1 working set.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB High Row... 1 working set.
Unilateral High Cable Seated Lat Row... 1 working set for each side.
Smith Row... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Inverted Row... 3 working sets with 10 secs rest in between each set.
Barbell Shrug... 1 working set.
Seated DB Deadlifts... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Seated EZ Bar Curls... 2 working sets (1 loading with 25kg per side and 1 drop off with 15kg per side).
Standing DB Hammer Curls... 2 working sets (1 loading with 30kg db's and 1 drop off with 18kg db's).
Abs for 15 mins.
Stretches plus pso-rite.

I started today with a protein bar. The 5% Nutrition Knock out the Carb bars in peanut butter chocolate chip taste amazing but I am disappointed with the chocolate, almond and coconut ones. It's still a treat when dieting but nowhere as nice as the others.
*
5% Nutrition Knock out the Carb Protein Bar and Coffee.
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt, EAA's (grape flavour), blueberries and raspberries.
Beef Mince with broccoli (500g).
Chicken breast, 4 rice cakes and 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate.*
40mg avar, 5ml synthetine and 2.5iu HGH.
TRAIN (2 scoops of EAA's, 10g glutamine, 5g taurine and 5g creatine).
*Chicken breast, 4 rice cakes and 1 banana.
Chicken breast with a side salad of baby green leaf, baby red leaf, baby spinach, wild rocket, blueberries, lemon juice and balsamic vinegar.
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt, EAA's (grape flavour), kiwi and raspberries.*

I took my DNP post workout and I feel nice and warm now. I may go to my parents tomorrow and if I do just 1 DNP cap but if I don't I will probably take 2 (1 AM/PM) and do the same on Sunday. I haven't decided yet but chances are I just stick to 1 cap. Regardless, I will be coming off in a few days and when I do it will be mainly protein and vegetables for a few days then I will start reintroducing more carbs back into my diet.


----------



## Elvia1023

I stayed in my parents over the weekend. I had some treats (mainly chocolate) on Sat night. I was so depleted they only made me look better the following day but I was a bloated mess that night. It was nice to see my parents and I had 2 days off the gym as well. I started today in my parents so had 3 eggs, 3 bacon and toast for breakfast and the rest of the day was my usual meals with some extra carbs. I had more carbs because I destroyed my legs and I had some slin (5iu) with my preworkout synthetine (plus aas) so I added a kefir yoghurt preworkout, 50g intra carbs from HBCD's and postworkout was 5 rice cakes and 1 banana. The rest of my meals consisted of meat, vegetables, rice cakes, low fat/carb yoghurt and berries. The next few days will be very restricted and all my carbs will just be from vegetables and berries. I need more low days just to quickly strip the last bit of fat I want to take off then I will be happy. I will come off the 200mg dnp in a few days and then slowly reintroduce carbs and I should fill out very nicely. The gym was crazy busy tonight but I managed to get everything done and I pushed my working sets to the extreme.

Calf Presses... 3 working sets.
Seated Calf Raises... 3 working sets.
Standing Leg Curls... 2 working sets for each side (including partial reps, top for 1st set and bottom for last set).
Seated Leg Curls... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Good Mornings... 1 working set (light and high reps).
Machine Hip Thrusts... 2 hard sets.
Leg Press... 2 working sets.
Split Squats... 1 working set for each leg.
Goblet Squats... 1 working drop set (DB then bodyweight).
Stretches and Pso-Rite.

My last meal tonight will be 1 full FAGE 0% fat yoghurt with 3 scoops (1 serving) of grape flavoured EAA's with some added blueberries and raspberries.


----------



## Elvia1023

More of the same. I just destroyed PUSH and feel great. I know some want to see updated pics so I asked some ran*** guy in the gym to take a few and I am pleased with how they turned out. I still have a little fat to drop to attain the look I want for myself. It's worth nothing because I struggle to drink loads of water I always load up around training so my stomach is always is softer when I train. I probably drank about 5 litres of water pre and intra tonight. Although the rest of me is always pretty hard most of the time.

*5% Nutrition Knock out the Carb Protein Bar and Coffee.
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt, EAA's (grape flavour), blueberries and strawberries.
Chicken breast, 4 rice cakes and 2 squares of 85% dark chocolate.*
40mg avar, 3iu apidra, 3ml synthetine, 2.5iu HGH and* 1 banana.*
TRAIN (2 scoops of EAA's, 30g HBCD's, 10g glutamine, 5g AAKG, 5g taurine and 5g creatine).
200mg DNP.
*Beef Mince with spinach and broccoli.
​Beef Mince with spinach and broccoli.
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt, EAA's (grape flavour), blueberries and raspberries.*

Tonight I was thinking to do minimal movements per body part but multiple working sets with minimal rest periods to increase intensity but keep overall volume controlled. I later decided to go with drop sets with 2 drops in weight for most movements due to the same reasoning and it felt great. 

Warm Up.
Seated DB Lateral Raises... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Seated Shoulder Press... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight (3pps, 2pps and 1pps).
Pec Deck... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Shallow Incline Smith Press... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight (3pps, 2pps and 1pps).
Lying DB Extensions... 1 working set for each arm (with assisted reps).
Standing EZ Bar Overhead Extensions... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Cable Pushdowns... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Abs for 10 mins.
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't updated in awhile so lot's of missed info which I will skip but I have been working hard. As mentioned I was on DNP then come off due to going out but I restarted it and stayed on for another week. I had the above pics taken whilst on the dnp. Afterwards I relaxed for a few days which meant the same diet but a couple of cheat meals because I went on a date and we had some drinks and food. Then another night we ordered pizza and dessert. Since then my diet has been very restrictive (chicken/beef, greens, Fage 0% yoghurt, berries and some rice cakes) and things are going well.

I started loading carbs in yesterday and it felt good. The carbs I like to use are always a mix of rice and fruit. However I did have some cereal with almond milk for my 1st meal today and yesterday. Post workout I like to have jasmine rice, chopped dates and honey. Pre workout jasmine rice and pineapple. Other times some salted (aromat) rice cakes or jasmine rice with goji berries or mango.

I was on 200mg mast e and 150mg test e every 2-3 days with 40mg avar daily but I have changed things. I have experimented with higher mast before but this time combined with dieting etc it was putting my joints in a dangerous position. My right shoulder has been bad for awhile and it got to the point I was in bad pain trying to lift it over my head. Obviously everything combines but I knew it was a hormonal issue worsening things so I swopped over to 500mg test and 200mg mast. I also loaded in 300mg deca this week as well. The difference after just 1 week is crazy and I should be gtg in another week but it's definitely something I need to monitor in the future especially because I love to really push things in the gym. I will now lower doses to 300mg test and 150mg deca for a few weeks then I will go down to 150mg test only. I said to myself to try an enhanced cruise of 200mg test but maybe I will add in a little deca (100mg) to my 150mg test but will decide on that in a few weeks. 

The other night I had some guy take a pic in the gym and I am pleased. I am leaner than before but due to my hair it may not been seen in the pic but it's noticeable in person. I will sort out new pics very soon.


----------



## Elvia1023

I got new pics done. I am pleased with how they look. I think I have made big improvements in my legs amongst other areas. I have bad genetics because I have such long limbs (6ft 2) and I trained brutally hard for years squatting heavy weight with good form and still had chicken legs so I am pleased then have started improving more. It only took 20 years and I think my calves will need another 10 years but I will keep trying  I still have lot's of room for improvement but these pics have given me more motivation to improve things further.

I had dieted using lower carbs then I loaded some in over a few days. I was planning 400g first day but it was more 700g and then the same the next day. On the day I kept food lower and kept carbs mainly to rice, rice cakes, dates, bananas and honey. I could have done more but I didn't want to go overboard as my depletion was far from extreme and this is a nice amount which my body soaked up. To help matters I added in a GDA and digestive enzymes before most main meals. Before the pics I took 3ml synthelator, 20mg cialis and 1 serving of CNP's Expansion. Even at 3ml the synthelator hit me hard and brought out my vascularity very nicely. I should have got some pics taken of my legs the next day after loads of cheat food because my legs veins were crazy for me.

My plan moving forward is to just relax and enjoy training and get my shoulder back to 100%. I have had many treats the last 2 days but will now keep it to mainly clean food and just what I usually eat with more rice. That includes lot's of lean meat, low fat greek yoghurt, eaa's, eggs, rice, fruit (pineapple, berries, mango, avocado and dates), greens, extra virgin olive oil, walnuts and cashew butter.


----------



## Elvia1023

I'm back. I haven't updated this log since the end of Sept. Where do I start. I will just go over what I have done and don't follow it because it's a mess  I was going to do TRT (20mg per day) but I just wanted a mental break so I stopped injecting everything. After about 3-4 weeks I started feeling a bit shit so I went on TRT at 20mg per day and then I lowered things to 15mg per day. Obviously it hadn't been long and because I was still training hard and eating fairly well I was looking good for me. I added in 2ml syntheselen with 1ml synthetine (plus l-carnitine tartrate caps) with preworkout slin and that really helped my look whilst on TRT. My diet had lot's of treats in but the basics were all there. Although I started eating a giant bowl of granola (2000 cals) pre bed every night and after about 1 week of that I was getting fat so I stopped it.

I have missed out lot's of stuff but moving forward I had planned to go down to 10mg test and when I wanted to blast again (new year) I would move up the doses over time but I partied a bit and didn't inject and then decided to just go back to 20mg test p per day. Everything was going great and I had to order more slins pins for my test p injs and the site ran***ly had M1T caps so I added them in. I went against my plans and started taking 10mg and I literally mutated in 5 days. I felt toxic as well but I literally looked like I had been on a full blast for weeks after a few days of using it. My plan was to just carry on with 20mg test p and 10-20mg M1T and later on add in more injectables (drop the M1T) or go back to TRT and add things in after approx 2 months. Notice I stated don't follow what I do. Anyway I was about 5 days in on M1T and end up going out and getting really fucked up and partying all weekend. Since then I dropped the oral because I felt like I had poisoned myself and I only just restarted my 20mg test p today.

Obviously it's not ideal but just stating the truth. If you took a way a few nights of partying nothing would be bad but I hate the feeling afterwards and it's simply bad for my health and is far from ideal when you use AAS and I am not getting any younger. I had nosebleeds for 3 days after my weekend so it's definitely not good. I also felt like complete crap and had a really sore throat and my body felt very dry. I value my health so when I do things like that I always feel guilty but I did have fun but I always go too far. I am back now and feeling good so it's only progress from here and I won't be partying again. I haven't even ordered AAS and my plan is to just do sust (have 3 vials in stock) with m1t then I will add in some npp later on and go from there.

Right now I am looking half decent considering the above so it's only a good place to start from. My diet is good and I plan to increase calories moving forward. I have just started 2.5iu HGH as well. Today I also took 8iu slin preworkout with 2ml synthetine and 1ml syntheselen. I had an intra shake of EAA's, HBCD's, Dextrose, Creatine, Glutamine and Taurine.

A few months ago I started having issues with my right shoulder. As a result I took away heavy shoulder pressing then later changed my training and started incorporating more super/giant sets with moderate weight on PUSH day. I was still training as usual for PULL and LEGS. However I really enjoyed the change in training so I started doing it on all days. I could write about training for hours and I have had some great and unusual workouts recently. I will start logging my workouts again. Right now I just do what I feel like and I am enjoying it. I have basic movements with progressive overload in mind and that usually involves 1 heavy set then 1 back off set. However, after that I also do "pump" work and that involves moderate weight and various intensity techniques such as super/giant/drop sets.

It's a hybrid of both styles of training and I really enjoy it and have done it before and know as long as I control the volume and working sets I can make great progress. I will be training approx 5 days per week following a Push, Pull, Legs system. I do all stiff leg deadlifts on pull day now because it was too much on my CNS including them on leg days.

I will post some new pics when I get the chance. My nutrition will be on point but nothing too excessive so I just want to put on lean tissue and not jump up in weight too much. Today I ate...

*Protein Bar, 85% dark chocolate and a coffee.
5 whole eggs, chorizo and granary bread.
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt, EAA's (grape flavour), blueberries and strawberries.
Steak, red and yellow peppers, onions and wild rice.*
20mg test p, 2.5iu HGH, 8iu Apidra, 2ml synthetine and 1ml syntheselen.
TRAIN (2 scoops of EAA's, 80g HBCD's, 40g Dextrose, 10g glutamine, 10g creatine and 8g taurine).
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and pineapple.
Steak, red and yellow peppers, onions and jasmine rice.
Cottage cheese, blueberries, raspberries and mixed nuts.*


----------



## Elvia1023

THE CRAZIEST LEG SESSION I EVER DID WITH MILOS 'THE MIND' SARCEV..I MEAN MANIAC!! POWERHOUSE GYM LV. - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going really good. I have pretty much just been eating when hungry and moving along nicely. Although when I was on 10mg M1T even at that low dose it killed my appetite so I was force feeding just to eat my standard food what I have ate daily for ages. As a result I dropped it and my appetite surged after I did and I have started gaining more weight since. I am very detailed in many ways but I am also very relaxed. I haven't even ordered AAS but I will need to now. Obviously when it's someone new to all of this you always recommend to have your full cycle before starting but for me as long as I have a spare vial of test I am gtg and can just come down if needed. I did have 2 vials of sust so I have started with 0.5ml EOD so it works out at 525mg sust per week. I am going to order NPP and tbol (etc) and will add the NPP in at 100mg EOD when I get it and go from there. I will move up in increments and see how I feel and adjust when needed.

Now I have just started using insulin post workout. When I dose it pre I never usually go over 8iu and often it's at 6iu to match my intra carbs as too much can make me feel off as you are essentially chasing the insulin and it's not ideal. I decided to keep it simple and just dose it preworkout. I always eat at least 200g carbs in the 2 hours post workout so I figured go with a high dose and I have added in 20iu apidra. I am only dosing after legs and maybe 1 back day every 2 rotations so approx 3 doses every 8 days.

Today was PULL day and consisted of...

Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set.
Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Machine High Row... 1 working set.
Pulldowns... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drops off).
Unilateral DB Rows... 1 working set for each side.
High Cable Seated Row... 1 working set.
Low Cable Shrugs... 1 working drop set (2 drops in weight).
Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Stretches plus pso-rite.

I always do my stiff leg deadlifts on pull day now as the volume (and cns stimulation) was too much for leg day. As a result I am extra careful adding other lower back loading exercises. Pulldowns can cause me issues with my distal bi-cep tendon but today I put 2 d-handles so I could use a neutral grip and they felt great. I done the same for the high cable seated rows as well. I used the matrix cable station and attached a long straight bar and 2 d-handles through that bar so I could pull the same way as the pulldowns. I have done P/P/L for ages but today I decided to miss out bi-ceps and abs. I am going to throw in a bi-cep, tri-cep, ab and calf day tomorrow just for a change as my legs could do with another day off but I still want to train. Then I will hit legs hard the next day.

*5 whole eggs, jasmine rice, spinach and cherry tomatoes.
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt, EAA's (grape flavour), blueberries and raspberries.
Steak, red/yellow peppers and coconut, quinoa, brown basmati and wild rice.*
TRAIN (2 scoops of EAA's, 50g HBCD's, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine and 5g taurine).
2.5iu HGH and 20iu Apidra.
*Coco Pops, banana with synthepure mixed with almond milk. (150g carbs)
Chicken breast, jasmine rice and pineapple. (100g carbs)
Steak, red/yellow peppers and 10 salted rice cakes. (75g carbs)
Cottage cheese, blueberries, raspberries and mixed nuts.*


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going great. I finally ordered some bits so will have them soon to add in. Right now I am on 0.5ml sust (150mg) EOD so that is 525mg per week. I had half a vial of deca so I just added that in and will dose it at 0.5ml (150mg) EOD as well. No real thought and just using what I have but when I receive my NPP that will be added in at 1ml (100mg) EOD so 350mg per week. I will change the deca over to probably 0.5ml E4d's (to match my EOD inj days) so 300mg every 8 days. I will leave that for a bit and when I want/need to bump things up I will up the test to 750mg per week. Although I just realized I ordered test c instead of sust and will swop over and that's dosed at 250mg/ml so I will just do 0.8ml (200mg) EOD when I move up which works out at 700mg. That will be a nice cycle for me. I have tbol coming to me as well but I have ran***ly been throwing in orals preworkout recently so I will wait and add that in later on at 40mg preworkout. HGH has been dosed at 2.5iu per day but I may try 5iu for a change and see if I can stay awake as I am extra sensitive. My insulin dose is 15iu post workout and I take that ran***ly but usually after LEG and PULL days.

I threw in an arm, calf, ab and stretching day last week because I didn't do bi-ceps in PULL and my legs needed a break but I wanted to still train. Great workout and a nice change. I supersetted bi-ceps and tri-ceps throughout. I lifted heavy for arms as well and it felt good. I done 25kg per side EZ Skull crushers, 25kg per side EZ overhead tri-cep extensions, 32kg db hammer curls, 25kg per side EZ seated bicep curls and maxed out all machine work. I probably overdone calves because I was hitting them hard for easily over 45 mins.

For legs I trained over 2 hours. Basically just destroyed myself but a well thought out plan and I took my time between working sets. My gmy has a hack squat and it's super heavy due to the resistance and machine weight. On my hack squats I can easily do 6-10 pps for 12+ reps but this one is crazy heavy. I maxed out with 3pps and my back off set was 2.5pps. My girl came to the gym with me so she videoed both of those sets so I will see if I can post them up. I could have done slower negatives but I was amped up from preworkout but they were good sets. my legs have been sore for days because I hit every muscle hard.

Push was another 2 hour workout. Lot's of warm ups for my shoulders then a variety of lateral raises. Really good form and most working sets are not too heavy.. well they are considering the form but I could lift double with different execution. Then I done some Bradford presses (because I was waiting for the smith) with light weight but high reps. I like to merge body parts so my first chest movement from shoulders is usually an incline chest press and this time only a low incline. 2 working sets with 3.5pps and 2.5pps. Then it was flyes, machine presses and dips. Notice I merge chest to tri-ceps using dips. For tri-ceps just a variety of movements and 1 working set for each.

I just trained pull and it was similar to my last workout (over 2 hours as well). I finished my upper-mid back movements with a giant with 5 exercises and light-moderate weight top push as much blood in there as possible. Then it was DB stiff leg deadlifts for 2 working sets (the same weight). Bi-ceps this time was mainly moderate weight and lot's of squeezing and time under tension. Although I did do 1 set of cable curls with the full weight rack and a fast pace and got 29 reps. Then it was bodyweight abs and stretching my back out. I finished with some calf presses and the final set was 2 mins straight of torture... the last 30 secs I was barely moving. My mate come over and I got him to try it and he lasted 55 secs 

*5 whole eggs, jasmine rice and spinach.
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt, EAA's (grape flavour) with blackberries and raspberries.
Steak, red/yellow peppers and coconut, quinoa, brown basmati and wild rice.*
3ml synthetine and 50mg adrol.
TRAIN (4 scoops of EAA's, 50g HBCD's, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine and 5g taurine).
2.5iu HGH and 15iu Apidra.
*Crunchy nut corn flakes, banana and synthepure mixed with almond milk. (150g carbs)
Chicken breast, long grain rice and pineapple. (100g carbs)
Cottage cheese, raspberries and salted mixed nuts.*

Not a lot of meat but my appetite is a little down from the preworkout orals but I will make sure I fit in at least 3 meat meals tomorrow. Although the above is today and I haven't had the last meal yet so depending upon what time I go to bed I may add in another meal and that will be meat if I do. I also cooked 2 large chicken breasts for 2 meals but decided to eat both together. I am going to have a kefir coffee now so chances are I have 7 meals today. It's worth noting it states on the synthepure label 2 heaped tablespoons is 30g and I have 5 tablespoons so that is 75g protein just in that meal. The FAGE yoghurt is 55g protein plus I add 3 small scoops of EAA to that as well. Most steak meals are around 60g protein not counting the rice. It's only the 5 whole egg and cottage cheese meals that are lower (around 30g protein each) so over time I may bump those up with some meat or 1-2 spoons of synthepure or even some EAA's. Although with cottage cheese I usually add in mixed nuts and I quite a lot so easily over 20g protein so about 50g protein in total for that meal.


----------



## Elvia1023

My current health supplements...

Fish Oil (High EPA)- 6g per day.
Garlic Oil- 8g per day
Vitamin D- 8,000iu per day.
Vitamin C- 1g per day.
Green Tea Extract- 900mg per day.
Ginkgo Biloba- 120mg per day.
Nattokinase- 8,000FU per day.
Curcumin (liquid)- 2 servings per day (240mg curcuminoids).
ZMA- 1 serving prebed.
Synthergine- 4ml per day.

Digestive enzymes (including bromelain) before certain meals.

The above pretty much covers most areas including inflammation, immunity, sleep, recovery and liver health.


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a bit of an epiphany. Well more a seriously bad hangover  I had been training and eating great but I started going out more and well it wasn't good. It's not healthy and it ruins all the hard work I put into things. I went out last week and got back about 11am wired off my head and the next day I couldn't eat and the day after I ate 1 meal and some fruit. I was also feeling a bit anxious so I have told myself that is it. I am getting too old for that crap. Things are still good but I consider this a new start and I won't be drinking for awhile.

I was on 150mg sust EOD but I have just come down to 0.1ml (25mg) test c daily now. It's more a mental thing but I just wanted to get back on track and feel healthy then I will start adding bits in. My plan is exactly the same it's just a few weeks later then I originally planned. I will add in 100mg NPP eod and up my test c dose to 125mg EOD. Over time I will up those doses and add in tbol as well. My diet is back to where I was a few weeks ago and I have trained the last 2 days....

Warm Up.
Seated DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Machine Lateral Raises... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
High Incline Smith Press... 1 working drop set (3.5pps, 2.5pps and 1.5pps).
DB Flyes supersetted with DB Press... 2 working sets.
Cable Press/Fly Hybrid... 1 working set.
Incline Press Up... 3 working sets with 20 secs rest between each set.
Unilateral Cable Pushdowns... 1 working set for each arm.
Close Grip Bench Press... 1 set of 30 reps.
Tri-cep Extension supersetted with Machine Dips... 1 working set.
Stretches.

Warm Up.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... 2 working sets.
Incline Bench High Row... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Unilateral Pulldowns...  2 working sets for each side.
Unilateral DB Rows... 1 working set for each side.
Unilateral Seated Cable Row... 1 working set for each side.
Shrugs (on shoulder press machine)... 1 working drop set (5pps, 4pps, 3pps, 2pps, 1pps).
Hyper Extensions... 2 hard sets.
Unilateral Reverse Cable Bi-cep Curls supersetted with Cable Bi-cep Curls... 1 working set for each arm.
DB Curls... 1 working set for each arm.
DB Hammer Curls... 2 working sets.
DB Wrist Curls... 2 working sets.
Seated Calf Press... 3 working sets.
Stretches plus pso-rite.

Before last week I was up about 15 pounds in 1 month and still fairly tight. Here are 2 pics from 1-2 weeks ago...









Now it's onwards and upwards. I am looking fairly sharp again I just need to sort out a few digestive issues and that will take a few weeks of me being back on plan.


----------



## Elvia1023

I stayed in my parents over the weekend and I got back earlier. I forgot my test so I couldn't do my daily pins but shot 25mg test c preworkout tonight. I feel really good now so I will probably just start my blast as soon as I get my stuff. There was a minor delay but I should have it any day now. As I posted it was more a mental thing and when I go out partying I prefer just coming off everything (or trt) for a very short time and then moving back upwards. I have been using a high dose of synthergine this week and my eyes look bright white and I am feeling really good so I will just starting increasing the dose when I get everything. I am going to sort out blood work soon and in the middle of my next blast as well.

I didn't post about this but it's very interesting. I had some myostatin inhibitors in my fridge from years ago. I used a few ages ago and I started having issues with both my distal bi-cep tendons straightaway. It took ages to go away and my arms have been fine for the last few months. Anyway last month I was looking through old vials and I had 1 vial of ACE-031 left and it had an expiry date of 2019 (I think). I thought fuck it and I decided to dose it all in one go. Within a few days my right bi-cep tendon started up again so it's definitely related. So no more myostatin inhibitors for me ever again.

My diet recently has mainly been steak/chicken and rice with fruit. I have been eating half chickens with the skin so much more fat than usual. I have also added some granola (usually prebed) but I will stop having that now. It's fine at first but after 1 week in I can usually notice the difference in my waist. No surprise as we are talking about a 1500 calorie bowl of cereal pre bed. Everything will be clean from now on. Lot's of beef (lean mince and steak), chicken breast, eggs, rice (jasmine and wild etc), pineapple, blueberries, raspberries, grapes, avocados, FAGE 0% fat probiotic yoghurt, mixed peppers, kale, tomatoes, broccoli, green beans, celery, almond milk and rice based cereal etc.

I trained LEGS at a new gym yesterday and pretty much destroyed myself...

Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Calf Extensions... 2 working sets.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 1 working set.
Lying Leg Curls... 2 working sets.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets.
Leg Press... 2 working sets.
Hack Squats... 1 working set.
Horizontal Leg Press... 1 working set.
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Hip Thrusts... 2 working sets.
Stretches.

Today was PUSH in my usual gym...

Warm Up.
Seated DB Lateral Raises... 3 working sets.
Standing DB Partial Lateral Raises supersetted with regular reps (30kg db's then 12kg db's)... 1 working set.
High Incline Smith Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
DB Upright External Rotations... 1 working set.
Pec Deck... 1 working set with partial reps.
Machine Chest Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Incline Press Up... 3 working sets with 15-20 secs rest between each set.
EZ Bar Skullcrushers... 2 working sets the later with dead stop reps.
Cable Pushdowns... 2 working sets (20 secs rest in between).
Cross Body Cable Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

So much to update. I have gone through some stress recently but all is good. Training has been brutal and I am really pushing it. As a result I am forcing myself to have more rest days. I am still doing PPL and most days haven't changed much but my last few leg workouts have been a bit different. I go to 2 gyms and 1 has a great leg press and 1 has a great hack squat so I have been rotating them and going as hard as possible on each whilst minimizing other volume to compensate. Although today was more standard and incorporated a lot of movements...

Hack Squat Calf Raises... 2 working sets. The last being a massive drop set which involved taking 1 plate of each side and placing it on the leg press (next movement) and rotating each movement over and over until all the plates were on the leg press machine.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 working sets (the first being the drop set listed above).
Calf Extensions... 1 working set.
Seated Leg Curls supersetted with Lying Leg Curls... 2 working sets.
Good Mornings... 1 working set.
Hack Squats... 3 working sets (dropping 1 plate each set) with approx 1 min rest in between sets.
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 2 working sets for each leg.
DB Hip Thrusts... 1 working set of 50 reps.
Stretches.

When I use my other gym and hit the leg press hard I have also been finishing each workout with sled pushes moving up to a very heavy weight.

I started my new cycle the other week. I am using 125mg test c and 100mg npp EOD but not going to lie sometimes it's every 3 days. I was planning to wait on the tbol but I added it in straightaway at 40mg preworkout and I have taken it on a few off days as well. I haven't been blown away with tbol this time but I very rarely am these days and perhaps I need to push the dose more to get more of a wow factor from it. My gf says I have changed loads but I weigh exactly the same and I am not leaner but things are starting to come to life now. I have no plans to up the dose of tbol but I will up the test and npp dose now. I am thinking 0.7ml test (175mg test c) and 1.2ml npp (120mg npp) EOD and go from there. I will probably up both by 0.2ml (50mg and 20mg) every time I change the dose to keep things simple but progressive.

I also have some eq to try and it's been years since I have used it. I have got bad anxiety from it in the past so I will be careful with it and as I am moving now I will wait another 2 weeks before I add it in. When I do it will only be a very low dose just to test it out and see how I feel then I will up the dose gradually if I am fine on it. I remember years back I used 900mg per week once and had no issues but after I started getting anxiety even 300mg would cause panic attacks so I have to be careful with it. I stopped HGH but have added it back in at 2iu per day. I would like to use 5iu per day but as I have always posted I can't function and I am super sensitive to it. Insulin is just dosed a few days per week now at 15iu post workout. I just restarted synthetine again and it's being dosed at 3ml preworkout.

Yesterday I ate a lot of meat...

*Rump steak, jasmine rice and pineapple.
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt, EAA's (grape flavour) with blueberries and raspberries.
Sirloin Steak, coconut, quinoa, brown basmati and wild rice with maggi sauce.*
2.5iu HGH, 3ml synthetine and 40mg tbol.
TRAIN (2 scoops of EAA's, 60g HBCD's, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine and 5g taurine).
15iu Apidra.
*Chicken, honey and jasmine rice.
Sirloin steak, jasmine rice and pineapple.
BBQ roast chicken wings (34.2g fat, 9.3g sat fat, 28.8g carbs, 70.8g protein).*


----------



## Elvia1023

Things definitely didn't go to plan but all is good. I started having issues with my hip and lower back and was in really bad pain but it's improving slowly now. I kept the doses fairly low but added in a few bits but have lowered everything. Reason being I started getting panic attacks and it's been frustrating. It's annoying how sensitive I am so I have come back down and I will just add in things I know are gtg. So it's going to be just test and nandrolone. I had a random brand of sdrol combined with Max LMG and was using that at 1 cap per day (2 caps for a short time) but have been very disappointed with it. It suppressed my appetite but I didn't really notice much from it and no real strength/size increase so a waste of time so I just dropped it. I did also add in a small dose of mast e but because of the panic attacks those 2 were the first things to go.

My last panic attack was a few days ago when I trained last. It was horrible because it was brought on by being out of breath. I was doing sled pushes and had 120kg on there then had my girlfriend sit on the sled to finish. To pull it's easy but to push I could barely move it 1 inch. I would never give up though so I pushed it the entire way and I couldn't have put more into it and when I finished I was so out of breath I started to panic. I couldn't take deep breaths because I was so out of breath so I just had to sit there for a few minutes whilst my breathing normalized. This is quite funny but I had another one going down on my gf because I couldn't breathe properly so we had to stop  Joking aside these are horrible attacks so I wouldn't wish them on anyone.

As I have dropped the mast e and sdrol it's just test and npp for now. I didn't inject for awhile but it's gonna be about 400mg test and 200mg npp for now and I will go from there. I am going to just get back to normal and then I will up both and carry on as usual but nothing else will be added. It's definitely 1 step back in some ways but I can carry on progressing now. I also moved homes and have been in my new place for 3 weeks so I am settled in and in a new gym. It's just work and the gym for now and getting rid of these panic attacks and I know what to do (and not what to do).

Considering all the above training has been good and my body hasn't regressed it just hasn't improved like I hoped. My last leg workout (panic attack one) was great. I will be training push tomorrow. By reason of everything and my current goals I have lowered my training frequency and been in the gym 3-4 days per week recently. That will be a solid 4 days now and in the summer months will be increased. Life doesn't always go to plan but I want to make the most of everything now. Today was an off day and I ate...

*5 whole eggs, 2 pieces of toast and blueberries.
Rump steak, Mediterranean vegetables and jasmine rice.
Chicken Soup with barley and vegetables.
Chicken, jasmine rice and pineapple.
Scouse (slow cooked stew) with chopped sirloin steak, potatoes, onions, carrots, beetroot and sourdough bread.
Scouse (slow cooked stew) with chopped sirloin steak, potatoes, onions, carrots and beetroot.*

Here is a pic from 2 weeks ago and I am similar now so and the plan is to just carry on growing whilst staying relatively lean.


----------



## TheBigMC

Great log bro! I know you said you had some issues lately but you're looking great!


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't updated for awhile so have lot's to tell. As posted I started felling a bit off and then I started having majorly bad panic attacks. They started happening daily and were especially bad when I would be out of breath so I had to modify my training. I wasn't too sure what was the main cause at the time but I now know. It was a combination of things but mainly a new cholesterol medication I was experimenting with. When ordering some bits I noticed it and had read various pubmed studies showing it's effectiveness in the past so I added in to my cart. When I was trying to get to the bottom of my issue I was confused because I had felt off before I added the medication but when I read consumer reviews it was bad review after bad review stating major anxiety (and depression) from people who had never suffered before. As a result I stopped it and within days my panic attacks went away so I knew it was that. Within 1 week I was taking preworkout again and feeling great but I was still careful when training. I would still train hard but lower reps and no crazy sets for legs that leave you out of breath too much.

Moving forward many weeks I have been training very hard but taking more rest days and relaxed my diet a little. By relaxed still good but just eating when hungry and not having any major goal apart from feeling better and getting back on track. I dropped the NPP and I was using a small dose of test and then I added in the primo I ordered. I was using 500mg test and 300mg primo then moved up to 750mg test. I didn't want to take too much because of my prior issues and was just building up the dose and seeing how I felt. I have been feeling good but after every injection day I always feel on edge so I can feel the difference. I take an SSRI which I usually don't feel like I need but at the moment it's definitely helping and I feel it take that edge off.

Like many of us I get stuck in 2 minds and I was thinking just grow and get bigger and leaner but it's always at the back of my mind I am not getting any younger and whilst I am tall is there really any point me getting to over 270. When I write 270 I also mean quite lean too as I don't like to get too sloppy. I got very close to 270 last time and I don't feel good nor look good the heavier I get. If I was trying to compete at a certain weight it would make sense but I just do this for fun so I said to myself why don't I just try and look as good as possible. It's healthier and I feel better at a lower weight.

I won't bore you with certain things but I was planning to not go away with my mates so I could save money. They booked a holiday a few weeks ago. I have been on a budget and not doing too much and mainly just working, training and relaxing. Anyway I won a bet today so I just told my mates today I will come away. I am not usually bothered about getting in shape for holidays but having a date in mind has given me such a boost and I really want to transform as fast as possible. They go away on the 17th June so it gives me exactly 1 month to transform. I will post more over the next few days but the diet will be very simple and I am making it up as I write this as I know my exact goals now.

Basically all the same foods but most of the rice will be replaced with salads or greens. The carbs I have will mainly be around the training window. I usually move down gradually but I only have 4 weeks so I will go straight into it. In addition to the carbs my protein will be increased and I will lower my fats. I have been adding extra virgin olive oil to most of my rice dishes recently. I have also been having coconut and hazelnut butter and some cheese occasionally so that will be dropped. I will still have some extra virgin olive oil, avocado and walnuts but in limited amounts. Protein basically as much lean meat I can handle. Carbs some jasmine rice and pineapple around training and the rest will be salads with berries and other low calorie fruits.

I am going to put my test back to 500mg per week. I will up my primo to 500mg and I may increase that to 700mg per week. I will add hgh back in at approx 2.5iu per day. 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen preworkout. I might order some winstrol and add in 50mg per day. I will wait a few days but I will add tren in which is probably stupid for me but I will go with 10mg per day first day and move it up. Even if it's just 20mg per day that makes a massive difference to me. If I could/can I would use closer to 50mg per day. Anything I use apart from test and primo will just be until I go away and orals will be dropped 5 days before to give my liver a break 

I am also going to add in 1 DNP cap per day for the first 2 weeks as well. Training is going to be higher volume than I have been doing and just generally pushing it hard. I really don't want to but I think I will also add in melantotan 2 and that will be dosed daily starting super low for obvious reasons. I will post more soon. It's time to transform and I look forward to it


----------



## Elvia1023

I had planned to post about a few things a few weeks ago but never bothered but I will mention something now even though it doesn't really apply to my current goal/diet. It's nothing ground breaking but for guys who are trying to grow but struggle with their appetite I was going to post about some of the meals I had been having because they make things so much easier. I love a big steak as much as anyone but if you are anything like me you may struggle to consume very large amounts of meat daily for long periods.

As you know one way of making that easier is to add a sauce but to go a step further I recommend making a giant pan of broth soup. Literally put in 300g protein worth of chicken in there and you can eat this for multiple meals. I also struggle eating vegetables at times so they would all go in there as well. Any left overs or bits of veg throw it in. The soup could be made with a simple combination of ingredients and you just add water and simmer for a few hours. If you want you could add a chicken stock cube for extra flavour but the ingredients will do that for you. If you want to thicken it just use a starch and I like to use rice, barley or noodles. I added alsorts to the one I had last and it tasted amazing...

Chicken Breast
Barley
Cannellini beans
Carrot
Turnip
Sweetcorn
Garlic
Onion
Spinach
Celery
Chickpeas
Potatoes
Chicken Granules (Oxo)
5 Spice (cinnamon, fennel, star anise, black pepper and clove)
Pink Salt
Water

Today I have started my diet so calories have been reduced...

*5 whole eggs, onions, 2 pieces of toast and blueberries.
Sirloin steak, jasmine rice and 1 square of 85% dark chocolate.*
INTRA (3 scoops of EAA's, 10g glutamine and honey).
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and pineapple.
Sirloin steak and Mediterranean vegetables (courgette, red pepper, yellow pepper, cherry tomato, aubergine and red onions).
0% Fat yoghurt with raspberries and walnuts.*

Most days will look similar to the above. It's a very easy and natural way for me to eat. I don't have long so I will just drop a few items (the obvious ones) in the near future. In the 3rd week the carbs will be lowered around training as I will deplete. At the moment I am having approx 250g carbs around the workout window.

Today was PULL day...

Warm Up.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set.
Chest Supported T-Bar Row... 2 working sets (high and medium grips).
Machine High Row... 2 working sets (medium and low grips).
Machine Row (wide grip)... 1 working set.
Unilateral Underhand Pulldowns... 1 working set for each side.
Unilateral Seated Cable Row... 1 working set for each side.
Barbell Shrugs... 2 working sets.
DB Curls... 1 working set.
EZ Bar Reverse Curls... 1 working set.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set.
Machine Preacher Curls... 1 working set.
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Press... 3 working sets.
Stretches.

I injured my back last week (plus they have some good machines) so I stayed away from certain barbell rows (etc) today but I will add them back in soon. You may have noticed I am not one for cardio but I do get in over 10,000 steps daily so I am active. Yesterday I clocked in over 17,000 steps.

I was away for a few days so I started some bits today. Today I dosed 250mg test and 200mg primo and now plan to do that every 3 days. That fits in a 3ml syringe so I went with that but I might add in another primo inj to increase the dose. I went crazy today and dosed 10mg tren a  I was fine so I will go with 15mg tomorrow and go from there. HGH I count the vial as 15iu so I split it into 6 so that makes 2.5iu per injection. I dosed 2.5iu pre workout and I may do another pre bed which is more than I usually do but I will stick to that 5iu dose per day for the rest of this short run. Preworkout I dosed 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen and that felt great. Gonna add something else in but will have to order winny now if it's going to be that (that's what I feel like running) as I have none.


----------



## Elvia1023

I forgot to post I was going to start DNP after breakfast today but I left it but have just dosed my 1st cap. Gonna take it prebed for now. It's only been 30 mins and I can already feel the heat. If I really hated myself I would started mt2 tonight as well but gonna leave that until tomorrow  Gonna do a quick blast of this just at 1 cap per day for 2 weeks. None of the things I am running are very high dosed but the combination of everything should have a big effect on me. Even the MT2 and cialis I will be using adds to my look so with all the aas, dnp, hgh, synthetine/syntheselen I think I can make very fast and big changes. Just gonna make sure I stay active and put the work in.


----------



## Elvia1023

A frustrating update and it just shows how sensitive I am to tren. I wasn't expecting/forcing this either because I felt great last night and got lot's done then I went to bed. I woke up in the middle of the night in a panic. I generally get most of my panic attacks in the night like that. The good thing is I didn't actually have a panic attack because whilst I thought I was within 30 secs I knew I could stop it and it just went away and I went back to sleep and have been fine since. When I woke up I was also sweating badly and very hot as well but that will be the dnp. The tren is 100% the cause of the panic but it doesn't help taking something that will make you feel hot and uncomfortable so the combination definitely isn't great. Although on dnp only I would feel hot and uncomfortable but good with no panic. 

Taking tren is definitely playing with fire for me but I am going to take it again at around 12mg tonight (long before bedtime) and see how I am. I just hope I quickly adapt like in the past and I am fine. Regardless how good tren is at enhancing your physique it's not worth even a few days of bad panic attacks they are that horrible. In the past when I build up the dose I usually start feeling great so that is the only reason I will carry on with it for now. Other than that everything is good and I decided to have an off day from training. As a result it's been mainly meat, eggs, vegetables and berries today. Tomorrow I will train legs and I look forward to it.


----------



## Elvia1023

My current health supplements...

Fish Oil (High EPA)- 6g per day.
Vitamin D- 4,000iu per day.
Nattokinase- 8,000FU per day.
Multivitamin- 2 servings per day.
Curcumin (liquid)- 2 servings per day (240mg curcuminoids).
Digestive Enzyme Blend- 2 servings per day.
Synthergine- 4ml per day.

I have added a new product that contains ingredients that are great for cholesterol and heart health. It's called LipidMAX by Strom Sports. I take 2 servings per day so double the below amounts.

1 serving...
Lysine 5000mg
Vitamin C 1000mg
Citrus bergamot 500mg
Grapeseed Extract 500mg
CoQ10 250mg


----------



## Elvia1023

I took 12mg tren last night and I was fine. I was still hot from the DNP the day before but nothing too bad. As I just posted I have decided to leave the DNP for now because the combination would be too much for me. I was going to drop the tren instead but looking at my physique and my goals I am not too far off were I need to be body fat wise I just need to harden up and get the freaky look going (vascular, tight, pumped etc) so I figured tren would be better for me in regards to what it will do to my body. When/if I need to get the last bit of fat off and quickly I will add the DNP in. Tonight I am going to dose about 15mg tren and if I am fine tomorrow go with a bit more tomorrow.

*5 whole eggs, spinach and blueberries.
Chicken Soup with potatoes, cannellini beans, chickpeas, carrot, celery and spinach.*
INTRA (3 scoops of EAA's, 10g glutamine, and honey).
*Chicken Soup with potatoes, cannellini beans, chickpeas, carrot, celery and spinach.
Rump steak and Mediterranean vegetables (courgette, red pepper, yellow pepper, cherry tomato, aubergine and red onions).
0% fat yoghurt and EAA's (fizzy watermelon flavour) with blackberries, raspberries and walnuts.*

I trained legs and hit a variety of movements so fairly high volume and it felt great...

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 working sets.
Squat Machine Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets.
Lying Leg Curls... 2 working sets.
Glute Extension... 1 working set for each side.
Hip Abductors... 1 working set.
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Leg Press... 2 working sets.
Unilateral Leg Press... 1 working set for each side.
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 2 working sets for each side.
Stretches.

My back is feeling better now so I will add in a stiff leg deadlift and also some hack squats during my next rotation.


----------



## spkf

http://marebradio.com/قائمة-الاسهم-النقية/
https://starsone.site/هيئة-الاوراق-المالية-والسلع/
https://kerbymethodconsulting.com/موقع-بنك-الاستثمار-القومى-46248/


			https://angosiam.com/اسعار-الذهب-اون-لاين/
		






						سعر الدولار لليره التركي
					

يجب تصميم هذه الأنظمة والضوابط ، على الأقل ، لاكتشاف وإنشاء <a href='https://at24medicare.com/pastillas-de-viagra-precio/'>pastillas de viagra precio</a> تقرير بشأن أنماط التداول التي قد تشكل نشاطًا مخادعًا.صياغة الأهداف صياغة استراتيجية التسويق خطة التسويق وظيفة الرقابة الإدارية في التسويق.




					starsone.site


----------



## spkf

https://enjazalkhaleej.com/نتيجة-دار-علوم-القاهرة-2022/





						سعر نفط برنت لهذا اليوم, الوون الكوري مقابل الدولار 2022
					

RIC الحالي: 1EDV0 RIC جديد: EDV0 RIC موجود: 1A32FN0 RIC جديد: A32FN0.في هذه الحالة ، يكون لهذا النوع من الوكيل هدف محدد ، وبالتالي ، فهو مبرمج للبحث عن المسار الأمثل والتخطيط لمجموعة من الإجراءات لتحقيق الغرض المذكور.




					angosiam.com
				








						رقم بنك الراجحي الكويت
					

وسيقع على عاتق الناخبين انتخاب المسؤولين المؤيدين لحق الاختيار في تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) المقبل.




					sanakanwalfashion.com
				



https://advocatesnairobi.com/اسعار-مواد-التجميل-في-الجزائر/





						اختصارات اسامي, مواعيد الاكتتابات 2022 السعودية 2022
					

إنه نوع الشركة ذات النطاق الأكبر بالنظر إلى مستوى الموظفين وتوسع الأعمال والقوة الاقتصادية.




					sanakanwalfashion.com


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are really good now. As I posted last week I was using tren and even at tiny doses it caused a few issues. After that first night I moved up to 12mg, 14mg, 16mg and I was feeling fine. Then about 5 days nothing bad happened but I just felt on edge all day. I knew I could carry on and probably be fine but I realized is it really worth feeling like this for a low dose of tren. Nothing is worth feeling off and on edge (anxious) so I stopped the tren and within days I felt instantly better. I received my winny (some proviron as well) so I added them in at 50mg and 25mg preworkout. I occasionally feel off if I stay up really late but nothing really bad and I never feel like I am going to have a panic attack so everything is gtg.

I have changed the dosing of everything slightly and right now I am using test e at 300mg every 4th day and primo at 150 EOD but I will now move that up to 200mg. That will mean from now on every 8 days I am using 600mg test and 800mg primo with 50mg winny and 25mg proviron. I haven't been consistent with my HGH usage due to fatigue but I will try to use that daily as well. I added DNP in at 1 cap per day but my energy was lower before that but sure it's definitely not going to help. The heat has been surprisingly high even on just 1 cap but the hotter weather hasn't helped but I welcomed the rain yesterday  Training has been great and my strength has increased after adding in the winny. Yesterday was PULL day and for a change during my last leg workout for hams I added some heavy stiff leg deadlifts (with some seated curls) so they were left out this workout...

Warm Up.
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB High Rows... 1 working set.
Machine High Row (medium grip)... 1 working set.
Machine Row (wide grip)... 1 working set.
Unilateral Underhand Pulldowns... 1 working set for each side.
Chest Supported T-Bar Row... 2 working sets (medium and low grips).
Unilateral Seated Cable Row... 1 working set for each side.

Machine Preacher Curls... 1 working set.
DB Curls... 2 working sets (loading and drop off).
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set drop set (30kg, 24kg, 20kg, 16kg, 10kg).
DB Wrist Curls... 2 working sets (loading and drop off).

Machine AB Crunches... 4 working sets.
Stretches.

*5 whole eggs, 2 pieces of toast (extra virgin olive oil) and blueberries.
Sirloin steak, 1 sweet potatoe and green beans.*
INTRA (3 scoops of fizzy cherry EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g creatine).
*Chicken breast, green peas and sweetcorn.
Sirloin steak and Mediterranean vegetables (courgette, red pepper, yellow pepper, cherry tomato, aubergine and red onions).
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt with raspberries and walnuts.*


----------



## Elvia1023

I decided to just stick with 150mg primo EOD and everything else will be the same. I have tightened up a lot this week and look a lot drier. My back did nearly go yesterday but I was ok and trained later on without any issues. I got to the gym thinking be careful but I was amped up and ended up really pushing the weight. Since starting winny my knees do feel a lot drier but they are ok even after a big leg session and lifting heavier than I have done for awhile. Training was simple but effective.

Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets with the last being a drop set (3 drops in weight).
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 working sets.
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... 2 working sets with the last being a drop set (2 drops in weight).
Leg Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 2 working sets with the last being a drop set (2 drops in weight).
Stretches.

My diet has been more restrictive recently but I added some carbs preworkout as I was training legs.

*5 whole eggs, 2 pieces of toast (extra virgin olive oil), blueberries and blackberries.
Sirloin steak, jasmine rice and pineapple.*
INTRA (3 scoops of fizzy cherry EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g creatine).
*Chicken breast, green peas and sweetcorn.
Sirloin steak and Mediterranean vegetables (courgette, red pepper, yellow pepper, cherry tomato, aubergine and red onions).
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt with raspberries and walnuts.*

Today is an off day and mainly just meat and vegetables for most (2-4) meals. Although my first meal was spaghetti with beef mince. My last meal will be cottage cheese with some mixed nuts. Tomorrow I will be training PUSH and I look forward to it. I will sort out some updated pics soon I just need to shave first!


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a big night out on Sat (my first in months) and I went way overboard and regretted it. I woke up looking 5x drier though due to all the alcohol. I didn't get in until 11am so I was a mess and I didn't start feeling normal again until Thurs. I didn't inject/take anything since last week because I felt so toxic. Every cloud has a silver lining and the lack of food meant my waist come in a lot. I joke and obviously it's not ideal but still I am in a good place now. No more nights out for me and I am not going on holiday now so just going to be healthy and continue to improve gradually. 

I started my winny/proviron before my 1st workout back which was on Thurs and I injected test/primo last night (Friday) so I am back on plan now. I have trained 3 days in a row and I am happy with how I am looking and I probably needed the blow out but I did go way overboard. Everything is locked in place now. The one supplement I did use this week was synthergine because I felt so toxic and I will carry that on at 4ml per day. My body felt so dry earlier in the week and I felt rough so figured have a break from training and it has done me some good. Now my body has come back to life and fast over the last few days. Yesterday I trained legs and it looked like...

Tri-set of...
(2 working sets)
Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses
Seated Leg Curls
Leg Extensions

Tri-set of...
(2 working sets)
Seated Calf Raises
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls
Leg Press

Squat Machine... 2 working sets.

Stretches.

*****************************************

Today I trained push and it felt great.

Warm Up.

Superset of...
(2 working sets)
Machine Shoulder Press
DB Lateral Raises

Plate loaded Lateral Raise... 2 working sets for each arm separately.

Superset of...
(2 working sets)
Machine Flyes
Seated Chest Press

Superset of...
(1 working set)
DB Flyes
DB Presses

Lying DB Extensions... 2 working sets.
Standing Overhead DB Extensions... 1 working set for each arm.
Tri-cep cable pushdowns... 1 working set.

Calf Extensions... 3 working sets.
Stretches.

*5 whole eggs, 2 pieces of toast (grassfed butter) and blueberries.
Chicken Soup with potatoes, cannellini beans, chickpeas, carrot, celery and spinach.*
3ml synthetine, 50mg winstrol, 25mg proviron and 5mg cialis.
INTRA (20g grape flavoured EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g creatine).
*Chicken breast, green peas and sweetcorn.
Sirloin steak and Mediterranean vegetables (courgette, red pepper, yellow pepper, cherry tomato, aubergine and red onions).
FAGE 0% fat yoghurt with raspberries and mixed nuts.*
3iu HGH.

Tomorrow will likely be a day off but I plan to take Flex out on a big walk for approx 90mins and I will do some stretching at home.


----------



## Elvia1023

Where do I start. I know I have been bad with this log recently but things are good. No matter what my training is always on point. The things that can move off track are my drug taking and nutrition but it's never overly bad and easy to get back from. Notwithstanding for optimal training/recovery you obviously need every other area working for you. Anyway I relaxed things a little and just went on feel and ate when I was hungry. I still wanted to lose body fat I just didn't worry about having a perfect macro set up and high protein diet so it's far from optimal but will still work.

As long as you have a decent base you are not going to melt away and the same goes for the drugs as well. That's why it's always bizarre to me when guys are worrying about going on holiday for a week or 2 and how are they going to get their drugs over with them. Now if you come off cold turkey for months you will melt away but for me instead of doing my EOD shots I was doing it weekly so for a short time it worked out around 250mg test and 100mg primo per week which is plenty. I should note that is above TRT so I am not looking at it as TRT it was just a low dosed cycle for a short time. When I come off that will be approx 150mg test per week but as I have mentioned I don't mind staying on for longer periods because I always come down very so often.

The main thing that resulted in me losing my look was I started eating low calories and pretty much low protein, low carbs and moderate fats. My body loves carbs so I flattened out a lot and whilst I was losing body fat I didn't look good. On top of that I hadn't shaved for ages so my upper body was smaller/flat and covered in hair so not a good look.

The good news is I transformed quickly by simply lowering fat and upping carbs. I had that planned all a long I just wanted to have a period doing the opposite the only thing that wasn't in my plan was eating so little protein in that time but I had some high days. Now I wouldn't have transformed if I hadn't have done the diet that flattened me out so whilst things were relaxed there was method in my approach. My body loves a higher carb and lower fat diet. Although you often see guys talking about 1000g carbs but for me things were moderate and only 400-500g on my higher days. Moderate days in the 200-300g range and some lower day at 100g carbs as well.

I am still using test and primo but I increased my frequency to twice weekly and I also added in 150mg deca on each of those days. So it's about 500-600mg test, 300mg deca and 200mg primo. I know that dose of primo doesn't make much sense but it's simply 1ml twice weekly. I do 1ml test, 1ml primo and 0.5ml deca. I randomly swop test esters so my dose is either 1ml test e (300mg) or 1ml test c (250mg). What has really helped is I have added in 20mg aromasin twice weekly (injection nights) and 20mg nolva daily. On top of that nearly 3ml synthetine preworkout every training day and that has really helped with everything.

Just those little changes with the new diet and I have transformed over the last week. My plan for the next few weeks is to do approx 3 low, 3 moderate and 1 high carb day each week. On top of that I will add in 2ml syntheselen into my preworkout protocol. I got new pics done and I look bursting full even on these lower carb amounts I am just that sensitized to them. The best thing is I plan to finish with a bang and will add in adrol and winny so those with everything else and my current diet and I will only get fuller and tighter over the next month.

Training is still Pull, Push and Legs. Probably asking for trouble but I have been rack pulling, stiff leg deadlifting and squatting (albeit in the smith) recently and my lower back hasn't gone (doing various things to prevent it). My last 2 training session looked like...

PULL
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set.
Chest Supported T-Bar High Row... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Lat Pulldown... 1 working set.
Unilateral Seated Cable Row... 2 working sets for each side.
Machine Row... 1 working set.
Rack Pulls... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Seated EZ Bar Curls... 2 working sets.
DB Hammer Curls... 2 working sets the last being a drop set with 3 drops in weight.
DB Wrist Curls... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Stretches.

PUSH
Cable Laterals supersetted with Cable Front Raises... 2 working sets for each arm.
DB Lateral Raises... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight.
High Incline Smith Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Flat Bench Cable Flyes... 1 working set.
DB Chest Press... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Skull Crushers... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Stretches.

*Oats made with oat milk, 1 banana and 1.5 servings of chocolate brownie protein powder.
Rump steak, jasmine rice and pineapple.*
INTRA (EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and Mediterranean vegetables (courgette, red pepper, yellow pepper, cherry tomato, aubergine and red onions).
Chicken breast, jasmine rice and Mediterranean vegetables (courgette, red pepper, yellow pepper, cherry tomato, aubergine and red onions).
Chicken breast, jasmine rice and Mediterranean vegetables (courgette, red pepper, yellow pepper, cherry tomato, aubergine and red onions).
Low fat cottage cheese with raspberries and blueberries.*

Those 3 meals post workout were made in a giant pan with 600g raw chicken breast, 1 pack of jasmine rice (around 80g carbs) and 1 whole pack of frozen vegetables (70g carbs) so it's 150g for the 3 meals so 50g per meal. The 1st 2 meals are approx 130g carbs each and the last meal around 40g carbs so in total it's around 450g carbs. On moderate days I am keeping it simple and basically having chicken and berries afterwards. 1 day I literally had blueberries, raspberries, blackberries and strawberries with chicken for 4 meals. The other 2 meals were oats and jasmine rice earlier on so around 300g for the day. I love blue dragon's sweet chilli sauce but even the low sugar version is loaded in sugar so whilst it's not ideal for many meals I have that with chicken and it works out about 30g carbs/sugar. As long as I keep fats low I am gtg. A long winded post but a lot to cover for the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

I hope this pic comes out well. It was taken last night about 90 mins after training. I am much fuller and feeling good and in a great place to progress from here.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained legs today. Pretty basic stuff and I usually tell myself don't go too hard then always get in the zone and push it to the extreme. Although I should be having 2-3 days off the gym now so lot's of recovery time.

Horizontal Leg Press Calf Presses... 2 working sets.
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Machine Calf Extensions... 2 working sets.
Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set.
Squats... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... 2 working sets for each leg.
Leg Press... 1 working set (rest paused to 50 reps).
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am moving along nicely. It's a very relaxed and easy approach for me. I am trying to really push the training intensity but because of that I have been feeling it more so I am adding in an extra rest day most weeks. I even started deadlifting from the floor which I haven't done for years and I am loving it. I have only gone up to 3pps but for my lower back that is heavy and I doubt I will push the weight much further. I also started a machine squat the other day and will be looking to progress with that over the foreseeable future. During my last pull workout I done a super set of t-bar rows with t-bar stiff leg deadlifts. I definitely need to keep a close eye on lower back loading because it has been tight the last few days and seized up one day I was walking Flex so I will take it easier this week.

My diet is pretty much chicken, rice and/or fruit 3 times daily, cottage cheese with berries once daily and for my other meal (breakfast) I usually have cereal (high protein and fibre) with blueberries and almond milk. Although today my first meal was rump steak, jasmine rice and a handful of grapes. I ran out of protein powder so I haven't been having my usual oats in the morning but once I buy a new tub I will add it back in every day because I enjoy it. I usually add sweet chilli sauce to my chicken and soy or maggi sauce to my rice. After all my chicken (meat) meals I usually have a handful of berries. If I have no rice I will have more fruit to compensate. Cottage cheese before bed every night is the low fat version and usually with raspberries and/or blueberries. I sometimes throw in a few babybel light pre bed as well. It's pretty much the same stuff every day and for me low fat with everything else fairly moderate but I push carbs more on certain days. Today I ate...

*Rump steak, jasmine rice and purple grapes.
Chicken breast, sweet chilli sauce, jasmine rice and blueberries.*
INTRA (EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).*
Chicken breast, sweet chilli sauce, jasmine rice and 1 banana.
Chicken breast, jasmine rice and Mediterranean vegetables (courgette, red pepper, yellow pepper, cherry tomato, aubergine and red onions).
Low fat cottage cheese with raspberries.*

I have been using test e recently so it's been 300mg test e, 100mg primo e and 150mg deca twice weekly. I have added 25mg adrol and 50mg winny preworkout as well. Nolva is dosed at 20mg daily, proviron at 25mg pre workout and aromasin at 20mg twice weekly.

Training is fairly high volume but my PUSH workouts recently have usually just included 2 movements for chest and shoulders. Today I had a great workout and was rushed for time so really pushed it and added in a few drop sets to push the intensity/loading in a short time.

Warm up with Cable Laterals and Cable Front Raises.
DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets the last being a drop set with 3 drops in weight.
Machine Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Low Incline DB Chest Flyes... 1 working set.
Hammer Strength Iso Lateral Chest Press... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Close Grip Bench Press Supersetted with Machine Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Skull Crushers... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Stretches.

The new EAA's I am using intra workout are very good and I definitely feel the added pumps from the L-Citrulline Nitrate and Amentopump etc.


----------



## squatster

How are you and the pup doing?


----------



## Elvia1023

I should have named this thread how to maintain your look even though you like to party  You only live once so have some fun. Although one day I will grow up a little and will learn to not go overboard when I do go out. I went to Blackpool for a big night out and that wrecked me for about 4 days but I was back to normal after that short rest. I won't be going out again until the end of Sept as I should be going to Benidorm for a short holiday around that time. I trained hard 5 days in a row this week and I am improving fast but I have rested over the weekend as my body needed it.

I was gonna come off but I decided to drop all orals and deca and I have been doing 500mg test per week. I was getting really bad boils (acne) and ingrowing hairs on the back of my head and it's starting to annoy me. It's from the inj adrol I was taking preworkout. Not a fan of guaiacol and it didn't feel like it belonged in my body so it's been dropped. Every inj felt like I had been punched in the shoulder and it smells like crap. I was using 20-25mg preworkout but in the future I am just going to stick to tabs. I liked the fullness from it but this week after dropping everything I started looking better. The back of my head is really bad and I have some acne on my back as well so changes have been made. The rest of my body is always fine but if I do get anything it's always the back of my head and/or my upper back. I couldn't even touch the back of my head it was that bad so I have used isotretinoin gel the last few days and it's always effective.

I would like to push AAS more but the side effects are annoying. I could push primo but not a massive fan (various reasons). Push deca and whilst it will help make me get bigger I don't like the acne I get from higher doses. Tren even tiny doses and I get bad anxiety. Test I look and feel worse if I go really high. I do have about 5 vials of NPP so I will probably add that it during the winter but the dose will be pretty standard. I had 2 vials of boldenone which I haven't used for years due to anxiety. I planned to see how I was with it awhile back but after trying tren and it doing what it done I just left the boldenone. I would love to be on something like 750mg test and 750mg eq now but I know my limits. Anyway so a few days ago I added about 0.3ml eq to my 1ml test so that's about 90mg eq and so far so I ok. Next inj I will do 0.4ml (120mg) eq and go from there. I will probably just up it by 30mg every injection if I feel ok until I am at a decent dose. I might be stupid at times but I do value my liver/kidneys so no orals for the foreseeable future. 

Last time I trained it was PULL and I was so amped up even before I took preworkout. I got to the gym late and only had 55 mins to train and my plan was to just go mental. Downstairs when you walk in there is a small area with some cable machine so I figured warm up but I ended up doing working sets for high cable rows, lat pushdowns and seated cable rows (v handle). As a result the order was random but it felt good and I went up to the main area and done my usual incline bench rear delt flyes and finished those with 1 working set. 1 working set for chest supported t-bar row then 1 working set for lat pulldowns. Then 2 working sets for unilateral seated cable rows really connecting with my lats hard. I done 2 working sets for t-bar rows going heavy. Then some heavy rack pulls. This time the rack pulls were from just above my knees (very high) so all lower back and I pushed the weight. I have to be careful with my lower back but I get bored sticking to machines and heavy barbell work really amps me up and I love it so I didn't care and just pushed it to the max. My lower back has been tight this weekend but it was worth it  

I had just over 5 mins to train bi-ceps so I walked over the the fixed barbells and I ended up doing a crazy sequence. I picked up the 20kg and done 10 reps, no rest and picked up 25kg and 10 reps, 30kg and 10 reps, 35kg and 10 reps and 40kg and 10 reps. By the 40kg I had failed and would rest pause it to 10 reps. Then back down so 35kg for 10 reps and 30kg etc until I was at 20kg again. I tried to have no rest the whole way through but by the last few sets my arms were on fire. The sweat was dripping off my face and I love that feeling. I even ran over to the db's and done a quick drop set (1 drop) of hammer curls to finish off. I couldn't move my arms properly for about 10 mins they were that pumped.

My diet has mainly consisted of chicken and rice with fruit recently. It's been very basic and today just chicken or beef with rice a few times. I have snacked on melon between meals so higher carbs, moderate protein and low fat. Pre bed I will have low fat cottage cheese with some berries. 6g high epa fish oil today as well. I will start posting more in this log now and some decent stuff because I have a few plans. Insulin and igf-1 lr3 etc are going to be added back in so more on that soon.


----------



## Elvia1023

squatster said:


> How are you and the pup doing?



We are really good. Thanks for asking. Flex has been bulking so has put a bit of weight on  

I was looking for a new pic but came across this one from about 3 years ago which has both of us in...


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going good. My 2nd dose was 250mg test and 120mg boldenone and I have been fine. Next dose will be 150mg boldenone and the plan is to keep on increasing. I will inject that combo every 3 days now. Once the bold gets to 210mg I will up the test to 300mg every 3 days and carry on upping the bold by 30mg every 3 days and so on. If everything goes well I don't mind extending things for longer and just moving up with both compounds until I am at a decent dose. I need to order more slin pins and once they come I will add in some slin and maybe hgh. 

*Chicken soup with potatoes, cannellini beans, chickpeas, carrot, celery and spinach.
Rump steak, jasmine rice and mango.*
3ml synthetine and 2 scoops of CBUM's thavage preworkout.
INTRA (1 scoop of EAA's and 10g glutamine).
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and pineapple.
King prawns, basmati rice and vegetables (beansprouts, cabbage, water chestnuts, bamboo shoots and red pepper).
Cottage cheese and raspberries.*

Hack Squat Calf Raises... 3 working sets.
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working drop sets.
DB Tibialis Raises... 1 working drop set.
Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set.
Hammer Strength Split Squat... 2 working sets for each leg.
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... 2 working sets for each leg.
Hack Squats... 2 working sets (1 facing backwards and 1 facing forwards).
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches.

I didn't have long to train so I really pushed the intensity because rest periods were minimal. Everything feels good and I just have to keep an eye on my lower back and if that holds up I don't foresee any issues at all. My push workout 2 days ago was very basic but effective. After warming up it was lateral raises then seated db shoulder press. For chest it was a mixture of cable flyes and presses then db flyes and a smith press. Tri-ceps were cable overhead extensions and db skull crushers. If my back is feeling rested I will train pull tomorrow and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Elvia1023

The test and eq is giving me a really good look. Well I think it's more just dropping the other stuff but my body is definitely liking this combo much more. My back is still bad but it's improving daily and I hope I am acne free in the next few weeks. The isotretinoin gel I have is too strong so it makes my skin peel badly but it has helped a lot. I have been feeling fine so just going to carry on slowly increasing.

My diet has been really basic the last few days. It's effective but I don't like eating meals void of micronutrients. An example for 3 meals today and yesterday I ate chicken, rice and sweet chilli sauce. I prefer adding different colours to my plates and incorporating fruits and vegetables but sometimes I just want it to be basic and I didn't stock up on fruit and veg this week. I have been snacking on honeydew melon most days though. Today I had 2 nectarines as well so I still had a little fruit. I am going to add a few raspberries to my pre bed cottage cheese as well.

Training was higher volume yesterday and today and it felt good. Today was push day...

Cable Laterals... 1 working set with each arm.
Cable Rope Front Raises... 1 working set.
DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets the last being a drop set with 3 drops in weight.
DB Seated Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
Machine Chest Flyes... 1 working drop set with 3 drops in weight.
Hammer Strength Iso Lateral Chest Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Chest Dips... 1 working drop set (25kg bag between legs then bodyweight).
Tri-ceps... about 15 mins of many exercises. It wasn't planned but I just kept on going. Minimal rest (10-20 secs) between all sets. Tri-cep dips (bodyweight and machine), incline bench db skull crushers, close grip bench press, barbell overhead extensions and cable pushdowns).
Stretches.

Nothing was really heavy apart from the chest press. My loading for that was 5pps for 7 reps and my drop off was 3pps for about 15 reps (all slow and controlled). Most working sets were around 12-15 reps. Even though my tri-ceps were basically a giant set I still lift heavy apart from the close grip bench. I started with bodyweight tri-cep dips then moved over to incline bench db skull crushers going up in weight. Then over to the close grip bench with 15kg each side for 1 set. Then 1 set of overhead extensions. Then I done a drop set of incline bench skull crushers and used 25kg, 20kg, 18kg, 14kg and 12kg DB's then went straight over to the close grip bench and repped out 15kg per side for about 15 reps. Next was the dip machine with 90% of the rack for about 15 reps then 70% for about 10 reps then onto push downs with about 80% of the rack then 65% and 45% so it was intense.

I will have slin pins in a few days so I will add some slin around training. I usually have intra carbs (around 40-60g) but haven't for awhile but I will add in a small amount because I was planning to up carbs anyway. Pre workout slin will be low and probably 5iu max and with that a banana and 3ml synthetine then 60g HBCD's, EAA's and Glutamine. Post workout I can push it more so 10-15iu before my usual post workout meal (chicken breast, jasmine rice and pineapple).


----------



## Elvia1023

I haven't updated in awhile but things are good. I have been moving along nicely. Nothing extreme and I am enjoying life and trying to be as healthy before I go away with my mates at the start of Oct. I have upped training volume and incorporated more hard sets (less crazy sets I go extreme with) and it feels good. I prefer this style of training when I want to look my best. When I want to just grow it's all about getting as strong as possible and whilst volume isn't low it's controlled. My training now is just fun but brutal so I regularly add in drop or super sets just for the fun of it. I could talk about training all night but will keep it to that for now as it's late here.

I am still using test and eq and I got up to 300mg test and 240mg eq every 3-4 days. I have kept the eq dose at 0.7-0.8ml (210-240mg) and haven't upped it yet. I started feeling a bit anxious but nothing bad so just kept things the same. I will up test to 350mg soon and go from there. I did start HGH at 2-3iu but for a change I quickly moved up to 5iu and since doing that the joint pain has been really bad. It's a side effect I don't see mentioned a lot but it's common and perhaps some people don't realize it's from their HGH. Within days of being at 5iu my knees and hips were really bad. It's negatively effected my quad training because I can't leg press even moderate weight without pain. I warm up and by 3pps all I can feel is my knees and by 5pps (which is usually light for me) my knees are really bad. Even just sitting at this desk when I am here for a few hours it's hard moving back and standing up my knees feel numb. The fatigue is also bad at this dose but nothing I can't handle and I will continue at 5iu and just see how I am in another week or 2 and go from there. I forgot to mention within 1-2 days of starting HGH at 5iu I also developed gyno and it's only ever hgh that causes it for me these days.

My diet is the same and mainly protein and carbs and I am full and fairly lean right now. I have another week of this before starting 1 cap of our DNP daily for a mini cut and will be consuming low carbs/fats during that time before I fill back out.

*Oats, whey protein (sticky toffee pudding flavour), banana and almond milk.
Chicken breast, basmati rice and sweet chilli sauce.
Rump steak, jasmine rice and mango.*
3ml synthetine and 2 scoops of CBUM's thavage preworkout.
INTRA (2 scoop of EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and pineapple.
Chicken breast, basmati rice and sweet chilli sauce.
Cottage cheese, blueberries and raspberries.*

PULL
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set.
Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working drop set.
Chest Supported T-Bar High Row... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Lat Pulldown... 1 working set.
Plate loaded Machine Row... 1 working drop set.
Unilateral Machine Row... 1 working set for each side.
Rack Pulls... 2 working sets.
Standing DB Curls... 2 working sets.
DB Hammer Curls... 2 working sets the last being a drop set with 3 drops in weight.
DB Spider Curls... 1 working set.
Stretches.

PUSH
Cable Laterals... 1 working set for each arm.
DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets the last being a drop set with 3 drops in weight.
Incline Bench DB Y Raises... 2 working sets.
High Incline Smith Press... 1 working set.
Pec Deck... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Machine Chest Press... 2 working sets.
Chest Dips... 1 working set (bodyweight).
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Skull Crushers... 1 working set.
Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Machine Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

I trained legs today and went hard. Same issue with my knees leg pressing but nothing overly bad but I kept it to 6pps because they still hurt a lot so I really focused on form, tempo and done high reps. All other movements felt fine and I pushed everything and went heavy on most movements. I added in quite a few drop sets today for fun and to hit many effective reps in a short time period. 

Standing Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets the last being a drop set.
Lying Leg Curls... 1 working drop set.
Seated Leg Curls... 1 working drop set.
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Leg Press... 2 working sets.
Smith Squats... 2 working sets.
Leg Extensions... 1 working drop set.
Stretches.

*Oats, whey protein (chocolate peanut butter flavour), banana and almond milk.
Chicken breast, basmati rice and sweet chilli sauce.
Rump steak, jasmine rice and pineapple.*
3ml synthetine and 2 scoops of Dorian Yates Blood and Guts.
INTRA (2 scoop of EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and black grapes.
Chicken breast, basmati rice and blueberries.
Cottage cheese and raspberries.
*
If anyone wonders if I have mango or pineapple with rice I have the fruit in the rice and it tastes amazing. I also like to eat pineapple with steak. Pineapple tastes amazing when cooked but for the bromelain content I usually don't cook it. If I have blueberries, raspberries or grapes then I usually eat them when the rice is cooking (I usually eat the meat first) or just after the meal. I usually have half a pack but it varies and on average for blueberries or raspberries I have anywhere between 100-250g per meal and for grapes or strawberries I have 200-250g per meal.

Tomorrow will be a day off but I will have a big PULL day on Thursday and I look forward to it. I will add in a stiff leg deadlift amongst other things. I am also going to start using 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen preworkout for the rest of this month. I will start DNP this weekend and run that at 1 cap per day for about 9 days. That will give me a few days then another week to fill out before I go away.


----------



## Elvia1023

I didn't inject my black top hgh for about 4 days and all I have done is piss the last few days. I feel like I have lost a lot of fullness but nothing a push day pump didn't sort out. It was definitely making me hold a lot of water though which I didn't mind. I am not even coming off it I was just away then I missed another day but I will dose it again tonight pre bed and carry on as usual. I will make sure I dose it everyday now for the next 2 weeks but stop a few days before going away because I don't want to be pissing 10-15 times per day when I go away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Everything else is the same and the other day I dosed 300mg test and 240mg eq. I have just started 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen preworkout and that feels great. That will help my vascularity which is a goal of mine for the next few weeks. HGH will be 1/4 of a vial (approx 3.75iu) for the next 4 days then I will do 1/3 of a vial (approx 5iu) per day after that.

I start DNP tonight (gonna take my 1st cap very soon) and will dose it at 1 cap per day for this mini cut. It's gonna last 1-2 weeks and I will follow a very simple approach. My 1st meal of each day will be oats, whey protein, banana and almond/oat milk. That meal will contain around 100g carbs. The rest of my meals will be meat (mainly steak) and some vegetables and berries. So I will fill up every morning and by the end of the day I will be empty. I will drink water and eaa's throughout the day as well.

My diet today was the usual for the 1st 3 meals. So oats (etc) then meat, rice and fruit for 2 meals. Those meals were pre and post workout. My next meal will be a big steak with some vegetables. Then I will have a tub of cottage cheese before bed.

My last 2 training days looked like...

PULL
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Raises... 1 working set.
Reverse Pec Deck... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Chest Supported T-Bar High Row... 1 working set.
Lat Pulldown... 1 working set.
Plate loaded Machine Row... 1 working drop set.
Unilateral Machine Row... 1 working set for each side.
Barbell Shrugs (Front)... 1 working set.
Barbell Shrugs (Back)... 1 working set.
Rack Pulls... 2 working sets.
DB Hammer Curls... 2 working sets the last being a drop set with 3 drops in weight.
DB Spider Curls... 1 working set.
Reverse Curls... 1 working set.
Stretches.

PUSH
DB Lateral Raises... 3 working sets.
Incline Bench DB Y Raises... 2 working sets.
Standing DB Arnold Presses... 1 working set.
Seated DB Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
Low Incline Smith Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Pec Deck supersetted with Machine Chest Press... 2 working sets.
Chest Dips... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Incline Bench DB Skull Crushers... 1 working set.
Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Machine Extensions... 2 working sets (right, left, both).
Stretches.

Most of my pressing movements today were for higher reps and slightly less weight than usual. I am still going to complete failure just aiming for approx 15-20 (at least 10) reps per set. I will carry this on for the next few weeks as I have been pushing some lower reps at times and I know I can't carry that on every week. Tonight is probably going to be a hot night


----------



## Elvia1023

Last night I started our Euro DNP (200mg). I usually feel the heat pretty fast but this time I was fine in the night and woke up with no sweat. I did have the bedroom window open with the cold air coming in though. I also slept with just a bed sheet and no duvet inside so most people would probably be freezing with that and the open window but I like the cold. I started feeling hotter as the day went on but nothing bad. I was hot in the gym but I dosed 3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen preworkout so that's not unusual with that combo. I am going to dose my 2nd cap soon so I expect things to build up through the days as it always does. 1st day of my mini cut diet wise looked like...

*Oats, whey protein (sticky toffee pudding flavour), banana and almond milk (approx 100g carbs).
5 whole eggs, 1 piece of toast and an apple (approx 40g total carbs).*
3ml synthetine and 1.5 scoops of Dorian Yates Blood and Guts.
INTRA (2 scoop of EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Rump steak, broccoli, green peas and green beans.
Sirloin steak, mixed peppers, onions and garlic.
1/2 roast chicken.*

Standing Calf Raises... 3 working sets.
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets the last being a drop set.
Lying Leg Curls... 2 working sets the last being a drop set.
Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set.
Unilateral Leg Press... 2 working sets for each leg.
Smith Squats... 2 working sets.
Leg Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches.

Tomorrow is an off day but I will be active plus I plan to take Flex out for at least 2 hours through the day.


----------



## Elvia1023

I look like shit but things are really good  My body does not look good on low carbs and I flatten out straightaway. On tops of that I am holding water from the HGH and DNP so I am flat and soft but I am losing fat underneath it all. The changes in 1 week are going to be massive that I can tell. Once I fill back out I will look 10x better. I am fast tracking the fat loss so calories have been very low for me. This time round 200mg DNP has been very easy so after 1 week at 200mg I will up the dose to 400mg today. I will dose 200mg AM/PM so I dosed 200mg pre workout earlier and I will 200mg pre bed. I will run it at 400mg for about 4-5 days so not a long time but more than enough for what I am trying to do.

Today training was high volume and I even included some cardio and abs so it was a struggle. I then spent 15mins in the sauna and after a shower it was a 30 min walk home with my back pack so plenty of activity. I drank approx 3 litres of water intra workout.

PUSH
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets (approx 50 reps each set).
Cable Lateral Raises... 1 working set for each arm.
DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets.
Incline Bench DB Y Raises... 2 working sets.
High Incline DB Shoulder Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Machine Chest Press... 1 working set.
DB Chest Flyes... 1 working set.
DB Chest Press... 2 working sets.
Chest Dips... 1 working set.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 2 working sets.
Overhead Tri-cep Cable Extensions... 2 working sets.
Machine Extensions... 2 working sets.
Rowing Machine for 10 mins at a very fast/hard pace.
Abs and Stretches.

*Oats, whey protein (chocolate and peanut butter flavour), banana and almond milk (approx 75g carbs).
Chicken breast, salad and a pink lady apple.*
2.5ml synthetine and 1ml syntheselen with 1.5 scoops of Dorian Yates Blood and Guts.
INTRA (2 scoop of EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Chicken breast and sweet chilli sauce.
Fried beef (rump steak) stir fry with beansprouts, cabbage, carrot, pepper, onion and sweetcorn.
Cottage cheese and black grapes.*


----------



## The Grim Repper

E., great log from what I've checked out. Great to see you and that you're still killing it brother.


----------



## Elvia1023

The Grim Repper said:


> E., great log from what I've checked out. Great to see you and that you're still killing it brother.



How have you been? We haven't chatted for ages. I hope you have been well. Yes still killing it but definitely feeling my age now  I am going away soon so just a quick mini cut for that and as you know I love to experiment on myself. Let me know how you are.


----------



## Elvia1023

Since upping to 2 caps of DNP I had a mild stomach ache today. I skipped my AM dose today but will take one PM and one tomorrow morning and carry on as usual. The one night I kept my window shut I woke up soaked in sweat as well so it's definitely staying open tonight. I only shut the window because some idiot was setting fireworks off at 2am and Flex was barking 

I am using up some test amps I had so my test dose has been 250mg recently and my eq dose 240mg. I have test e on the way so I will go back to 300mg when I get that. I was going through all my stuff and have 5 vials of NPP so after a TRT break post holiday I will probably blast with test e, eq and npp. If I do that I will just do every 3 days again because I cant be bothered doing more frequently. The frequent syntheselen shots have given me some very mild pip recently so I will welcome the break from pinning.

I was getting bad joint pain (mainly knees and hips) after restarting hgh and when I trained legs last time my knees were really bad afterwards. I have been progressing smith squats recently and I pushed it hard (failed at the bottom) and lifted more than usual and they felt good but after the set was knees were a mess. That's why I just done pumps sets to finish on leg extensions. Since then I have struggled to walk and get up/down stairs so I took 2 days off and I modified my training today. It was basically as hard as possible with a more ham focused session with some very light pump sets for quads and it went great...

Standing Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Leg Press Calf Presses... 1 working set.
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... 5 reps for each leg moving up 1 pin/plate each set until I could not get 5 reps.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 2 working sets (db's go up to 50kg so I used those and with a straight/stiff leg so less glute and more ham and they were shaking so 2 good sets).
Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set (brutal).
Hip Abductor supersetted with Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Leg Press... 2 pump sets of very high reps with only 1PPS.
Leg Extensions... variety of pump sets going left, right and both.
Sled Pushes... many sets of complete torture.
Stretches.

I added the sled pushes today for something different. I wasn't planning to do many sets but ended up doing them for approx 30 mins so I was destroyed. It's not a long track but I push from high one way then low (much harder) the next way. I just kept adding plates every set. I could fit 160kg on there then my mate sat on top of it so approx 270kg in total.

*5 Whole eggs, 1 piece of toast (drizzled with avocado oil) and blueberries.
Chicken breast, salad and a pink lady apple.*
3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen with 2 scoops of Dorian Yates Blood and Guts.
INTRA (2 scoop of EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Sirloin steak, garden peas and sweetcorn.
Fried beef (rump steak) stir fry with beansprouts, cabbage, carrot, peppers and onion.
0% FAGE yoghurt with 2 scoops of EAA's (pink pig flavour) and strawberries.*

I usually have an off day after training legs but I will see how I feel tomorrow as I may do PULL if I am feeling good.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have finished the DNP. The day after stopping I fasted all day and had a day off the gym but went on a few decent walks. The day I fasted made a massive difference to my stomach and it's the first day it hasn't protruded in ages  I don't fast regularly but try to fit 1 day in every so often. I have trained hard every other day. Training volume has been high and I have been adding in harder warm up sets which I discussed in the past. Obviously you don't want to do too much "fluff" and you mainly just want those effective reps in there but I believe over time when performing more effective/hard reps it can lead to a harder and more mature look to the muscle. I really enjoyed my training today...

PUSH
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets.

DB Lateral Raises... 2 working sets.
Seated DB Shoulder Press... 2 working sets.
Incline Bench DB Y Raises... 5 working sets with approx 30 secs rest between sets.

DB Chest Flyes... 2 working sets.
Smith Press... 2 working sets.
Pec Deck... 5 working sets with approx 30 secs rest between sets.

Incline Bench DB Skull Crushers... 1 working set.
Overhead EZ Bar Extensions... 2 working sets (went up to 30kg per side).
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 5 working sets with approx 30 secs rest between sets.

Abs and stretches.

*4 Whole eggs, 1 piece of toast (drizzled with avocado oil) and blueberries.
Oats, whey protein (sticky toffee pudding flavour), banana and almond milk.*
3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen with 1.5 scoops of Dorian Yates Blood and Guts.
INTRA (2 scoop of EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*350g (12oz) Sirloin steak.
Chicken breast and houmous.
0% FAGE yoghurt with 2 scoops of EAA's (pink pig flavour) and raspberries.*

Tomorrow I will start adding carbs back in mainly in the form of jasmine/basmati rice and pineapple. I am also going to add some pancakes to go with my breakfast. Training will be legs and I will follow a similar plan to what I done today.


----------



## Elvia1023

More of the same. I have started shaving my body for my holiday and I am looking fairly dry and not too bad. It's back to my usual higher carb diet now but nothing crazy so just a nice amount so I fill out. Although I definitely need to fill out more so I will increase carbs tomorrow. I will cruise after my holiday and carry things on at the end of the year with progressive food and probably a test and nand or test, eq and nand cycle.

I am going to mix my LR3 vial now and take 100mcg before my last meal. Usually I would have 2 high carb meals after lr3 but I have left it late but will do that on Tues and Wed when I train again. I was rushed today because ideally I would have done preworkout slin with intra carbs but truth be told today was just a weird day but I am glad I rushed to the gym and I was on attack mode from set 1 so I got a lot done in the limited time I had to train.

Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Standing Smith Calf Raises... 5 working sets with approx 30 secs rest between sets.
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... 2 working sets.
DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 2 working sets.
Seated Leg Curls... 5 working sets with approx 30 secs rest between sets.
Leg Press... 2 working sets.
Smith Squats... 2 working sets.
Leg Extensions... 5 working sets with approx 30 secs rest between sets.
Stretches.

*4 pieces of bacon, 2 pancakes, drizzled honey and blueberries.
Chicken breast, jasmine rice and pineapple.*
3ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen with 1.5 scoops of Dorian Yates Blood and Guts.
INTRA (2 scoop of EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and pineapple.
Fillet steak, mixed peppers and jasmine rice.*
100mcg igf-1 lr3.
*Chicken breast, houmous and basmati rice.*
5iu hgh.

My health supps at the moment are synthergine, fish oil, flaxseed oil, krill oil, retinol, vitamin c, vitamin d, multi-vit, p5p, gaba, bromelain, collagen and nattokinase.


----------



## Elvia1023

My plan to be more sensible on holiday was pointless because I was even worse than I used to be years ago when I used to party. It's not good doing what I done at my age especially because I use AAS but I did and I had an amazing time and I am still alive so there is that. I am not even gonna go into detail but I barely slept in 5 days and the last few nights was filled with alsorts of craziness. My kidneys were hurting for a few days after coming back and all I have done is sleep but I feel fine now. I actually feel really good and looking forward to being healthy and not drinking until the end of the year.

I am using 250mg test e now which is more than my usual 150mg cruise but I want a bit more now for obvious reasons. I will dose that at 125mg twice weekly and when I blast next it will be something fairly simple like I have posted in the past. When I was away I had 2 meals per day for the first 2 days then for the last 3 days I had 1 meal plus some fruit. Although since the airport I have ate loads and now I am back to my usual 5 meals. I have had a lot of treats since coming home but they have lowered each day and today it was just some chocolate chip cookies. From tomorrow I will be back to usual and all clean food. The one benefit of starving yourself, 20,000 steps per day and alcohol poisoning are my calves were looking super freaky with my veins wanting to leave my body 

After a few days back and allowing my body some time to recover I decided to train and figured a full body workout to get a good whole body pump but I enjoyed it so figured I will carry that on. I ended up doing 3 whole body workouts in 3 days and I have had a 1 day break and I will carry on doing them. It's just until I get bored (probably a few weeks) then I will go back to my standard pull, push, legs which I have done for approx 2 years.

I do 1-2 working sets per bodypart and I work from the top to the bottom or visa versa. Most movements are to complete failure but sometimes I stop just short of which is rare for me but on this sort of program I feel is vital especially if frequency is high. I should note failure to me is you are gone and can't move the weight another inch so I am still taking most sets to the limit. The likes of leg press with my knees still causing me some issues I hit them hard but I didn't go as far as I could have but definitely far enough because my legs wouldn't stop shaking after training. If I ever feel really sore I will still do a pump set for that bodypart unless I think it's unsafe to do so. No rules apart from I can't do the same movement for a bodypart 2 days in a row. My last training day looked like...

Smith Shrugs... 2 working sets (1 from the front and 1 from the back).
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
Incline Bench Y Raise... 1 working set.
Chest Support T-Bar Row... 1 working set.
Low Incline DB Chest Press... 1 working set.
Low Incline Bench DB Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Spider Curls... 1 working set.
DB Romanian Deadlift... 1 working set.
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... 1 working set for each leg.
Leg Press... 1 working set.
Standing Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Stretches.

I had a few pics taken before I left and below is one of them. Nothing crazy but after my DNP run and dropping bodyfat I am in a good position so I will maintain this over the next few weeks then put on a bit more lean tissue over the winter whilst improving my cardiovascular fitness.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have never trained faster in my life. I got to the gym late but I wanted to go through everything so rest between movements was minimal. I was a mess at the end of this but it felt great.

Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets (the last being a drop set).
Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set.
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Smith Squats... 1 working set.
Machines Rows... 1 working drop set.
DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Low Incline Smith Press... 1 working set.
Low Incline DB Chest Flyes... 1 working set.
EZ Bar Skullcrushers... 1 working set.
EZ Bar Bi-cep Curls... 1 working set.
Reverse Curls... 1 working set.
DB Shrugs... 1 working set.
Back Extensions... 1 working set.
Stretches and Abs for 5 mins.

*4 Whole eggs, 2 pieces of toast (drizzled with avocado oil) and blueberries.
Oats, whey protein (chocolate and peanut butter flavour), banana and almond milk.*
125mg test e, 20mg nolvadex and 1.5 scoops of Dorian Yates Blood and Guts.
INTRA (2 scoop of EAA's, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*1 entire berry cheesecake 
Chicken breast and jasmine rice drizzled in honey and sweet chilli sauce.
Rump steak, long grain rice and pineapple.
0% FAGE yoghurt with 2 scoops of EAA's (grape flavour) and raspberries.*

My diet moving forward will be similar to the above minus the cheesecake  It wasn't that big but still over 2000 calories. I ate it and had my post workout meal straightafter like it was nothing. I will be eating clean now as I want to maintain my look on this cruise.


----------



## Elvia1023

More of the same. I had a really good date and a day off the diet but was back to normal the next day. I have been meaning to start insulin but haven't yet but I will start it tomorrow. I did start HGH again which I said I wouldn't do but I might as well at least use what I have left. I have a few black tops vials left so I have started at 1/2 vial EOD and then I will swop over to Genotrope and run 10iu EOD. I will let hgh and slin assist things as I run a low dose of test then I will move into my next blast at the start of the new year.

My appetite is good and I plan to gradually increase food and start incorporating some HIT cardio to go with my walking (Flex). I will also restart synthetine and syntheselen as I love that combo and they will help with my look during this cruise. With everything in the mix even with 250mg test I can do good things and add to my look (and fitness) so by the time I add higher doses my body will be like a machine and everything will be working optimally. I will push doses a bit higher this blast as I have another year before I hit 40 so want to finish things with a bang 

My last training day was just over 2 hours and I enjoyed it. I wasn't rushed so I took my time between some sets but even so I always train fairly quickly. I really pushed the weight in some movements so working sets were less reps. An example the Smith Shoulder Press I got 6 or 7 reps with 3pps and the smith is hard so on a typical smith more like 3.5pps. I also had 5 plates on the chest supported row for 7 reps. On the overhead standing ez bar extensions I had 30kg either side. I am weaker than I was but I know once I pack on some weight that strength will return.

Unilateral Standing Calf Raises... 2 working sets for each side.
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Unilateral Lying Leg Curls... 2 working sets for each leg.
Leg Press... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Cable Rope AB Crunches... 2 working sets.
Rack Pulls... 1 working set.
Chest Supported T-Bar Row... 1 working set.
Machine Chest Press... 1 working set.
Smith Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
DB Shrugs... 1 working set.
Overhead Standing EZ Bar Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
DB Curls... 1 working drop set.
Stretches.

I rested today but will hit it hard again tomorrow. Today I have ate...

*Oats, whey protein (sticky toffee pudding flavour), banana and almond milk.
Chicken breast, basmati rice, houmous and sweet chilli sauce.
Rump steak, long grain rice and pineapple.
Chicken breast, basmati rice, houmous and sweet chilli sauce.
Rump steak, wholegrain rice and pineapple.
Cottage Cheese and raspberries.*

I have also snacked on black grapes and blueberries after some meals.


----------



## squatster

You're still looking good brotha.
Wish I could stick to it my self, infact I'm going to go get some donuts now


----------



## Elvia1023

Things are going really good. I am still doing full body training EOD but I have mixed it up a little. One day I felt like doing mainly back work and thickness movements so that's what I done. Lateral raises, rear delt raises, upper back row, loads of stiff leg deadlifts and ham curls. I trained the next day so I had to go with more of a push style workout and included some calves. Then it was back to full body and it's going great. This is just a temporary split and I am enjoying it. Although most of my sessions are easily 2 hours because I warm up every movement properly to avoid any injuries (always have done). I see guys going in the gym and starting on their working set for bench and cringe. I always move up slowly especially for higher risk movements.

Today I trained...

DB Shrugs... 1 working set.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Incline Bench Y Raise... 1 working set.
DB Chest Flyes... 1 working set.
Decline Barbell Chest Press... 1 working set.
Unilateral Cable Pullover... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off) for each side.
Hex Bar Deadlift... 2 working sets (9 and 5 reps).
Unilateral Machine Tri-cep Extension... 1 working set.
Machine Bi-cep Curl... 1 working set.
Seated Unilateral Leg Curl... 1 working set for each side (6 controlled reps with the full weight with 1 leg).
Unilateral Leg Extensions... 2 working sets with each leg.
Stand Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Seated Calf Raises... 1 working set.
Decline Bench Reverse Crunches... 1 working set.
Stretches.

I have added a little mast to my cruise simply because I met a girl and I wanted a boost because my sex drive hasn't been that high which is strange for me. So I dose 125mg test e and 60mg mast e every 3 days now. I will carry this on until the new year. I also need to get blood work done soon as I am curious where I stand especially with my estrogen and prolactin. I am still dosing half a vial of HGH EOD as well. Other than that nothing major to report. Gonna just carry on training hard and eating well. I have been eating my standard 5 meals daily but recently I have had a few treats. It's usually just some chocolate or crisps but nothing overly bad (calorie wise). I burn it all off anyway because I have been quite active and my training is pretty full on at the moment. I said I wouldn't grow after 40 so I have another year so that's exactly what I am going to do because I have missed being big


----------



## squatster

That's one of my favorite ways to work out , body part every other day.
mK677 is great for that.
Also I used to use mast, test P and Tren A everyday


----------



## Elvia1023

It's not letting me update this log which is strange. It states "Oops! We ran into some problems. Please try again later. More error details may be in the browser console."


----------



## Elvia1023

I am moving along nicely and everything is pretty much the same. Although I randomly added 20mg dbol preworkout for a few days and even that dose has suppressed my appetite noticeably. I am supposed to be cruising so I shouldn't be adding things in but I felt like it  I haven't weighed myself but I feel like I have put on quite a few pounds in the last few days. I will drop it now and carry on my usual cruise. Again my appetite is way down so it's not even good for me either because I usually enjoy my 5 meals and snacks and today I could have happily ate twice but I have forced my meals which I don't want to be doing. I also restarted HGH and I have used 5IU Genotrope the last 2 days. The sleep I get from it is amazing and I will add in a sleep stack soon to improve that even more.

Many might know I have a really bad lower back and have done for years but I have really improved it over the last year. I haven't been injured and I am pushing all the movements I couldn't do at all last year. As long as I crack my back daily and do my stretches it seems to really be helping. I have also worked on increasing the strength and flexibility of all surrounding muscles. Although I did stiff leg deadlift 4pps last week and it definitely didn't feel right after that so I will be careful moving forward. The other day I done very heavy hip thrusts and I was ok. Today I done some stiff leg deadlifts with 3pps and conventional with 4pps (just 1 set of each) and I feel fine. I am still doing full body and today that looked like...

Seated Calf Raises... 1 working drop set with 2 drops in weight.
Hip Abductors... 1 working set.
Hip Adductors... 1 working set.
Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift... 1 working set.
Barbell Deadlift... 1 working set.
Leg Press... 1 working set.
Cable Rope AB Crunches... 2 working sets.
Chest Supported Machine Row... 1 working set.
Low Incline DB Chest Press... 1 working set.
DB Lateral Raises... 1 working drop set with 3 drops in weight.
Overhead Standing EZ Bar Tri-cep Extensions supersetted EZ Bar Curls... 1 working set.
Barbell Upright Rows... 1 working set.
Stretches.

My diet today has been...

*Oats, whey protein (chocolate peanut butter flavour), peanut butter powder, banana and oat milk.
Rump steak, long grain rice and pineapple.*
20mg dbol (with 3g fish/flaxseed oil and 1 cap krill oil).
INTRA (2 scoops of EAA's, 30g honey, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Chicken breast, sticky rice and sweet chilli sauce.
Chicken breast, wholegrain rice, houmous and sweet chilli sauce.
Cottage cheese, raspberries and walnuts.*
5iu Genotrope.

I train PPL normally but I have decided I am going to change over to a FRONT/BACK routine because I want to increase my overall frequency especially for my legs. I will do 2 movements for each body part (2-3 for quads) and keep it to 1-2 pressing movements with a lateral raise variation and a fly variation. For BACK day I will rotate stiff leg deadlifts with hip thrusts in addition to a curl variation. The reason I don't write it as push and pull is hip thrusts and calves will be done on back day. All straight forward and it will suit me well.

My next blast will consist of test e, deca (or npp) and eq with hgh and humalog.


----------



## Elvia1023

I started my new training split today and had an amazing training session. I had planned to train but because I was running late I was going to wait until tomorrow but I was so amped up to train I decided to go last minute. I didn't have that long to train so I decided to start the new split but I also missed out abs and kept quads to 1 movement only. On a regular front day I will include abs and 2-3 quad movements. I added in a crazy leg extension mega set to get in many effective reps in a short time frame.

Warm Up with an empty barbell (front/back shoulder presses, upright rows and front raises).
Standing Barbell Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Low Incline DB Chest Flyes... 1 working set.
Decline Barbell Press... 1 working set.
Cross Body Cable Tri-cep Extensions... 2 working sets.
Leg Extensions... 15 sets of 7 reps.
Stretches.

For the leg extensions I didn't know I had done 15 sets. I merely started very light and I done 15 sets of 7 reps moving up in weight every set. All reps were slow and controlled with a squeeze at the top. I would do 7 reps and have no rest and move up 1 plate (pin stack) and do another 7 reps and repeated that until I got to the full weight rack. By the middle I was failing near the 6-7th rep on every set. By 3/4 in I started resting no more than 10 secs between sets just give it a small amount of time because I would have failed early.

The amount of effective reps I accumulated doing the sets like this was huge and in a very short time period. As I was not resting my knees were very warm moving up in weight so no issues with that either. Just a fun and challenging system and I recommend you try it if you want to push yourself at the end. I made this up on the spot so it wasn't planed and mainly because I didn't have much time. Although I would still do something like this from time to time even if I had completed a few quad movements but it was ideal to warm up fast and push myself in a short time period. I high rep and rest pause leg extensions all the time but prefer doing them like this because 7 reps is an easy target so during those heavier sets that short 5-10 sec rest in between can be enough to enable you to get a few but then the grind begins and it repeats set after set. Obviously next front day I will do some heavy hack squats and maybe a leg press variation but I enjoyed today.

*Oats, whey protein (sticky toffee pudding flavour), peanut butter powder, banana and oat milk.
Rump steak, long grain rice and pineapple.*
125mg test e, 60mg mast e and 10mg cialis.
INTRA (2 scoops of EAA's, 30g honey, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Chicken breast, sticky rice and sweet chilli sauce.
5 egg omelette with bacon, mushrooms, onion and cherry tomatoes.
Cottage cheese, raspberries and walnuts.*
5iu Genotrope.

I have had 4 cups of tea today and 3 digestive biscuits with every cup... proper British snacking


----------



## Elvia1023

I have dosed 5iu Genotrope a few times now and the sleep has been amazing but I have started getting some CTS in my right arm. I could feel it a little when training today and my right arm grip was starting to give in because of it. I am loving this training split mainly because I get to cover a lot of muscles but after doing full body it's a lot easier because it's half the body parts so I can focus more on what I am training. My thought process in the gym today was simply start high and work down...

Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set (approx 15 reps).
Chest Supported High Row... 1 working set of 7 reps.
Unilateral Cable Pushdowns... 1 working set for each side (approx 12 reps).
Lat Pulldowns... 1 working set of 17 reps.
Barbell Rows... 1 working set.
Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set.
Deadlifts... 1 working set.
Unilateral Seated Leg Curls... 1 working set with the full weight rack for each leg (approx 7 reps).
Seated Calf Raises... 2 working sets (approx 20 reps and 15 reps).
Stretches.

It looks like quite a lot of volume but it wasn't too much. I like to do stiff leg deadlifts now but my hams were feeling a little tight so I decided to do some barbell rows and just do some leg curls for hamstrings. However I done 1 set of barbell rows with 3pps and wasn't really feeling it so afterwards I used the same weight and done a set of stiff leg deadlifts. Then I added 1 pps and done a set of conventional deadlifts and they felt great. So there wasn't any warm ups apart from the barbell rows so I went through them fairly quickly. I didn't want to push the weight because my back/hams felt a little tight. I also didn't go to complete failure so not what I would usually call a working set but they definitely worked and I was still destroyed afterwards 

Most of the time I know the exact amount of reps I do for everything but today I put approx reps because I just pushed it to the max and concentrated on the quality of each rep so I wasn't really counting. Occasionally I go to the gym and just go crazy but 95% of the time I am really focused on the quality of each rep and working my muscles through the entire effective range so whilst numbers are still very important as long as I am progressing gradually I don't really care what the exact numbers are for every working set.

*Oats, whey protein (chocolate peanut butter flavour), peanut butter powder, banana and oat milk.
Sirloin steak, long grain rice and pineapple.*
2ml synthetine, 1.5ml syntheselen and 5iu Genotrope.
INTRA (2 scoops of EAA's, 30g honey, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and sweet chilli sauce.
Oats, whey protein (sticky toffee pudding flavour), peanut butter powder, banana and oat milk.
Cottage cheese, raspberries, blueberries and walnuts.*

I had a 2nd meal of oats today because I felt like a change from chicken breast, rice and sweet chilli sauce 

Pre bed I take my supplements (4g fish/flaxseed/krill oil, 5000iu vitamin d, 1g vitamin c, multi vitamin, 100mg/2000fu nattokinase, 8000iu retinol, 1 cap bromelain+ and 10mg melatonin. On top of this I also take 40mg telmisartan and 1000mg time released metformin.


----------



## Elvia1023

Just a quick one tonight because I don't have much time but want to post what I done today. I kept volume down for each bodypart because I will likely be training them again in 3 days. My plan is to do PUSH, PULL, OFF, PUSH, PULL, OFF etc but if I ever need an extra day off I will take it.

Warm Up with DB's.
Seated Cable Chest Flyes... 1 working set.
Machine Chest Press... 1 working drop set (5pps, 4pps and 3pps).
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 1 working set with 20kg DB's.
Machine Incline Press... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
Tri-cep Pushdowns... 1 working set with the full weight rack.
Incline Bench DB Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set with 25kg DB's.
Machine Ab Crunches... 5 hard sets moving up in weight each set.
Leg Press... 2 working sets.
Leg Extensions... 4 working sets moving up in weight with minimal rest between sets (finished at the full weight rack).
Stretches.

*Oats, whey protein (sticky toffee pudding flavour), peanut butter powder, banana and oat milk.
Rump steak, long grain rice and pineapple.*
125mg test e, 60mg mast e, 2ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen.
INTRA (40g whey protein and 10g glutamine).
*Chicken breast, basmati rice and honey.
Sirloin steak, broccoli, pak choi, collard greens, red onions, and garlic.
0% FAGE Yoghurt, raspberries and walnuts.*
5iu Genotrope.

I do not advise drinking whey whilst training even if it's in lot's of water. Long story short I am out of EAA's so I just added it in but I knew I would bloat. It was fine because I wanted something to drink but I won't make a habit of it and have only used it the last few days. I get some EAA's tomorrow so will go back to them straightaway. I had a few treats over the weekend but everything is looking good.


----------



## Elvia1023

More of the same...

Standing Cable Rear Delt Flyes... 1 working set.
Nautilus Leverage Unilateral High Row... 1 working set for each side.
Standing Cable Lat Pushdowns... 1 working set.
Nautilus Leverage Low Row... 2 working sets.
Nautilus Glute Drive... 1 working set (4pps).
Seated Leg Curls... 2 working sets.
Standing Calf Raises... 3 working sets.
Stretches.

I am going to rotate the nautilus glute drive with deadlifts every workout and try to progress in both over the months. I have to be careful with lower back loading so following this system will be best for me. I will be training PULL every 3 days so all main movements will be hit every week. I really like the Nautilus impact equipment and the leverage machines feel really heavy and I will be focusing on them in the foreseeable future.

*Oats, whey protein (sticky toffee pudding flavour), peanut butter powder, banana and oat milk.
Sirloin steak, long grain rice and pineapple.*
2ml synthetine and 2ml syntheselen.
INTRA (2 scoops of EAA's, 30g honey, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Chicken breast, jasmine rice and sweet chilli sauce.
Half roast chicken with sweet chilli houmous.
0% FAGE Yoghurt, blueberries, raspberries and walnuts.*
5iu Genotrope.


----------



## Elvia1023

What a difference a week makes  I decided to blast again. I figured why wait until the new year. Long story short I added in NPP and upped my test e dose. I am 2 injs in and I started with 0.6ml NPP then 0.7ml and now I will carry on with 0.5ml test e and 1ml NPP EOD. That makes 525mg test e and 350mg npp per week. As posted many times in the past I am not a fan of high test doses so I would rather add in low-moderate doses of other injectables. Although I will see how I go but I may up the test to 750mg max dose. NPP will probably stay the same. I may add in eq and if I do it will start at around 300mg but I could move that up to a similar amount as my test dose (525-700mg). Now I also have some DHB to add in and it's the first time I have ever used the compound. By reason of that and how I can be I will start with a few low dose injs then I will gradually move up to 50mg EOD. If I feel good at that dose I will gradually move up to 100mg EOD. I will add the DHB in very soon.

All in all I have a decent mix planned and will be pushing things a bit higher than usual. I am going to just stick to injectables this time round but I may finish with an oral depending upon blood work. I also have slin I will be adding in around training but just standard doses. I will probably drop HGH soon as for me personally it's not worth it. I state that and I get hgh for free so it's not a price thing I just don't like what it does to me.

My training has been great recently. I am having more off days from the gym which is hard for me. Today was an off day but I nearly went because I love the gym but it's a good thing I didn't and my body did need the day off. On the forums I often see guys state how you can't possibly train really hard for a few days running. Acting like if you truly train hard you wouldn't want to go the gym again and it's complete nonsense. The last 2 days I have literally pushed my body to the max. Yesterday I woke up feeling destroyed but by the evening I was ready to go again. Today I strangely woke up feeling great and wanted to train again but it's a good thing I didn't. My last 2 trainings days consisted of...

Warm Up with DB's.
Pec Deck... 2 working sets (1 loading and 1 drop off).
Unilateral Chest Press... 2 working sets for each arm.
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 1 working drop set.
Incline Bench Y Raises... 1 working set.
Smith Incline Press... 1 working set.
Lying EZ Bar Skullcrushers... 1 working set with 30kg per side.
Unilateral Machine Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set with each arm.
Leg Press... 2 working sets.
Leg Extensions... 2 working sets.
Stretches.

I only done the chest press one arm at a time because the machine is designed very poorly. It starts far too back and is bad for the shoulders and extremely awkward to get into position especially with a heavy load. So I used the other hand to help get the machine into position and it felt so much better. Yes I could get someone to help me but there wasn't anyone suitable. The machine feels very heavy so I was pleased with my 4pps and 4.5pps.

Warm up with DB's.
Reverse Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Nautilius Pullover... 1 working set.
Nautilus Leverage Lat Pulldown... 1 working set for each side.
Nautilus Leverage Row... 1 working set.
Unilateral Seated Cable Row... 1 working set for each side.
Nautilus Instinct Glute Press... 1 working set for each side (full weight rack).
Lying Leg Curls... 2 working sets (full weight rack then about 80% of the stack).
Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 1 working set.
Deadlifts... 1 working set.
Standing Calf Raises... 2 working sets.
Stretches and Massage Gun.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have had some big meals today. My first 3 meals contained approx 150g carbs each. All my usual meals but I had more oats, rice and bread for each meal. I have also just had a 1500 calorie bowl of granola.

*Oats, whey protein (sticky toffee pudding flavour), peanut butter powder, banana and oat milk.
Chicken soup (barley, noodles, chickpeas, carrots and cabbage) with a baguette.*
30mg DHB, 2ml synthetine and 1.5ml syntheselen.
INTRA (2 scoops of EAA's, 30g honey, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Chicken breast, basmati rice and honey.
Sirloin steak, cherry tomatoes and wholegrain rice.
Granola with blueberries, raspberries and strawberries.*

I have had about 800g carbs today. I felt like a machine in the gym. I only had 1 hour to train but I was that amped up I went through all movements fairly quickly because I wanted to make sure I had enough time to slowly warm up my legs and go up to my max weight 1pps at a time. My legs are destroyed (struggling to move around) and that's all from 2 sets of hack squats. As you can see I have also started DHB and dosed that preworkout. I am going to continue with 30mg EOD and move up 10mg every week or so.

Cable Lateral Raises... 1 working set for each side.
Cable Rope Front Raises... 1 working set.
Machine Lateral Raises... 1 working set.
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 working set.
Pec Deck... 1 working set.
Chest Press... 2 working sets.
Machine Tri-cep Dips... 1 working set.
Machine Tri-cep Extensions... 1 working set.
Hack Squats... 2 working sets.
Leg Press... 1 working set.
Stretches.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been rotating stiff leg deadlifts with the glute drive (hip thrust) machine but I went against my "rule" the other day and ended up doing stiff leg deadlifts, deadlifts and hip thrusts all in one session. I really pushed the weight so no doubt my back felt completely off the next day so I had 2 days off. On Tuesday I felt ok so done PUSH and today (Thursday) I done another PULL day but kept the lower portion to just hamstring curls and calf raises and I feel great now. Today I also decided to keep the weight moderate and do higher reps. Many movements were in the 12-15 rep range but others for 15-20 reps and for calves mainly over 25 reps. I really concentrated on execution and feeling the muscle and contracting hard on every rep and getting the best pump possible. I will do the same tomorrow for PUSH and then go back to normal. I have been pushing the weight in lower rep ranges recently so it's always good to have a break from that even if it's just for 1 rotation.

The 30mg EOD of DHB has made me feel a little off so I have kept it to 30mg but next week I will move it up to 35mg then 40mg etc. I have been dosing the other stuff E3D's but I will be more consistent and go back to EOD for that. I dose them separately because I use a slin pin for the DHB. Everything else is gtg. I will add some preworkout slin tomorrow with more intra carbs. I wanted to start upping things but my supplement order didn't show up and the company has fucked up again so I have been waiting ages for a new preworkout, hbcd's and eaa's. They should be coming tomorrow so I will swop honey for hbcd's. I usually do about 60g HBCD's but if I ever go higher I will do a combo of that and honey.

This is the first day I haven't had a giant bowl of granola this week but I still have another hour or so left 

*Oats, whey protein (sticky toffee pudding flavour), peanut butter powder, banana and oat milk.
Roast lamb, roast potatoes, carrots, broccoli, green beans, beetroot and mint sauce.*
2ml synthetine and 1.5ml syntheselen.
INTRA (2 scoops of EAA's, 60g honey, 10g glutamine and 5g taurine).
*Special (beef, chicken, char sui and king prawn) with pineapple and boiled rice (takeaway).
Chicken, jasmine rice and blueberries.
0% FAGE Yoghurt, raspberries and walnuts.*

I have also snacked on melon throughout the day. By snacked I mean I have ate an entire melon.

I am going out on Sat for my birthday so Sunday will be a complete write off but I will be back on plan on Monday. I will try and limit my drinking to an excessive amount and not a ridiculous amount


----------

